# What are you brewing in 2017 ?



## JDW81 (1/1/17)

Happy new year all.

What are you planning to brew this year?


----------



## Benn (1/1/17)

Gonna give Saison's a try.


----------



## Grott (1/1/17)

I'll continue on with kegging English bitters, IPA, sparkling ales, wheat beers, Amber ales, pale ales and draught bitter. Have enough bottled stout variety for years.
Cheers for 2017 - made another year, you beauty.


----------



## Brownsworthy (1/1/17)

Was going to do a SMaSH today with Briess pale ale malt and Dr Rudi aiming for 3.9%. But I am far too hungover to attempt this today and will probably get it done tomorrow.


----------



## fletcher (1/1/17)

JDW81 said:


> Happy new year all.
> 
> What are you planning to brew this year?


happy new year JD.

i'm looking forward to giving lower strength beers a run this year and getting back into some big hoppy IPAs that i love. i tended to brew for others too much this year. 2017 i'll be brewing all for meeeeeee.


----------



## JDW81 (1/1/17)

Brew #1

Berliner Weiss (1/2 will be clean, the other 1/2 with blueberries)

60% Wheat
40% Pilsner

Hallertauer to 5 IBUs 

Wyeast Lacto culture + German Ale Yeast

2017 is also going to be the year of the funk.


----------



## DU99 (2/1/17)

put on a saison..


----------



## yum beer (2/1/17)

beer.
several batches of beer.
then some more beer
may be a ginger beer
and another cider
then some beer
yeah
beer.


----------



## spryzie (2/1/17)

Belgian Strong Honey Saison Vinegar.

Just sampled an experiment. WB06 plus Belle Saison together in light extract plus some honey and dark brown sugar. 1.086 down to 1.014.

More clove than my Xmas ham... About the same amount of honey aroma.

Just mixed 4 tallies and a stubbie worth of unpasteurised apple cider vinegar.

Should make great vinegar! If not beer. If this works I'll dump some more bottles of beer into it.

So another experiment...

The more normal saison about to be bottled is tasting great out of the fermenter luckily.


----------



## JDW81 (2/1/17)

There's actually another WAYB 2017 thread here

Mods, should we merge the two to save confusion/doubling up?


----------



## madpierre06 (2/1/17)

Revisit a couple old favourites, Coffee Stout and Cream Ale, and start playing with different sours and such, try and challenge myself a bit.


----------



## manticle (2/1/17)

JDW81 said:


> There's actually another WAYB 2017 thread here
> 
> Mods, should we merge the two to save confusion/doubling up?


Done


----------



## JDW81 (2/1/17)

Thanks Manticle.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (2/1/17)

Brewing this tomorrow out of left over bits and pieces from previous beers... it's a fire sale, everything must GO!

64% Pale 
25% Pilsner
5% Crystal
3% Caramunich 2
3% Golden Oats
Magnum, Centennial, Citra
US-05
OG 1.046

Hopefully turns out ok.


----------



## Chap (3/1/17)

Did a lot of pale ales and IPA's in my first year of brewing, time to explore the darker side


----------



## petesbrew (3/1/17)

Another oyster stout, some belgians, APA, IPA, and maybe a schwarzbier.
Recipes aside, the main thing I aim to do is brew better. (Fresh yeast, better temp control). Quality, not quantity.


----------



## sp0rk (3/1/17)

I've got a fridge full of Xmas beers that are going to take me forever to drink 
However I'm still going to crank out a few cubes of my house saison/hibiscus saison and experiment with a few different yeasts.
Having no mates locally since I've moved has become a problem, can't easily get rid of average beers when I want to brew new things.


----------



## kevo (3/1/17)

More often...


----------



## manticle (3/1/17)

Historically these threads are recipe threads (as in: 'what are you actually brewing'?)

Not that I'm not interested in people's annual plans - just sticking up for tradition.


----------



## Coodgee (3/1/17)

manticle said:


> Historically these threads are recipe threads (as in: 'what are you actually brewing'?)
> 
> Not that I'm not interested in people's annual plans - just sticking up for tradition.


Should we stick to convention and start a thread titled "What are you brewing 2017"?


----------



## sp0rk (3/1/17)

Fiiiiiiiiine
Note, my latest version will be using BB Pale Malt


21L No Chill BIAB
1.038 OG
25 IBU
2.8kg ale malt
800g wheat malt
150g carapils

20g 7.1AA Perle @45
15g 4.6AA EKG @5
15g 3.6AA Hallertau in cube

mash in at 52C for 10, raise to 63C for 45, raise to 71C for 15 then mash out at 75C for 10

Either recultured Bridge Road Chevalier Saison yeast or Wyeast Brett/Saison blend

For the Hibiscus version, add 50g (thinking about doing a batch with 100g) of this tea @10
http://redsparrowteacompany.com.au/shop/hibiscus-rosella-organic/


----------



## manticle (3/1/17)

I can edit the topic title if a: people would like me to

And b: if OP is happy.


----------



## Diesel80 (3/1/17)

Year of the Mid Strength bitters for me.

Will also brew my first Stout / Stouts!

Cheers,
D80


----------



## mofox1 (3/1/17)

.


----------



## mofox1 (3/1/17)

Wife has gone out, lets see if I can wrap this one up a couple of hours.

NZ Pale

Vol: 23L
OG: 1.045
IBU: 35
SRM: 8.1

95% Gladfields American Ale
5% CaraBohemian

5g Pacific Jade & 5g Brooklyn FWH
10g Pacific Jade & 10g Brooklyn @ 0min
10g Pacific Jade & 10g Brooklyn in the cube @ 80degC

Mashed in at 55 degC (hot water system), ramped to 66 degC in ~10min (thank you 5.5kW element) for 30min, now at 70degC for another 20 before I transfer to the kettle. Boil will begin as soon as sweet wort covers elt (~12L).

Out of acidualted malt and gypsum (fkn holiday clousures!), so 1/2 tspn of citric + 4g each of Epsom & CaCl should do the trick. Mash pH around 5.1 @ mash temp, so looking okay.

Only picked the hops after mash in. 

Will probably dry hop with Brooklyn and (NZ) Cascade. Yeast will be US-05 or similar. Or maybe WLP041 - Pacific Ale, its got a nice "soft" character... a little more malty than 05.


----------



## murpho (3/1/17)

Today was my second full volume all grain batch , another smash after the first being a gladfield american ale/vic secret smash

19L BIAB no chill
OG: 1048
IBU ~ 45

4kg Maris Otter

20g Ella @20 minutes
20g Ella @0 minutes
20g Ella @cube 
40g Ella dry hop

US-05

Loving the brew in a bag set up gotta say, lottsa fun.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## shacked (3/1/17)

Playing around with my English bitter recipe with back-to-back no-chill BIAB batches:

*Batch 1:*

93% Simpsons MO
4% Muntons crystal 60
2% TF dark crystal
1% Castle aromatic

OG 1.044

25 IBU: 17 from Jester at FWH then 9 IBU from Jester, Challenger and Styrians in the cube.

*Batch 2:*

90% Loughran stout malt
5% Heritage crystal 
3% Bairds torrified wheat
2% Castle aromatic

OG 1.044

29 IBU: 19 from Jester at FWH and 10 from Challenger and Northdown in the cube.

Yeast... hmmmm probably London ale or 002. Not sure yet. Both will get a keg hop of some description.


----------



## mofox1 (4/1/17)

mofox1 said:


> Wife has gone out, lets see if I can wrap this one up a couple of hours.


Success! Closed the shed up 20mins before guilt free brew time ran out.

I now have the very dangerous proof that I am able to start brewing with absolutely no recipe at noon, end up with beer before dinner, and still not get into trouble for brewing.

Also ended up over gravity (1.050) and over volume (extra litre into a starter flask). Will need to dilute back (which should also help counteract the heavy hop-thumb).


----------



## GABBA110360 (4/1/17)

I just finished doing a version of this little fella today and changed slightly from my last attempt which was good .
46l batch
6.0 k bb ale
3.0 k bb pale ale
1.5 k jw munich
1.0 k wheat malt
0.5 k carapils
0.2 acidulated malt

mash 67c
boil 90 min
25g chinook @60
50gcascade
50g chinook both in cubes

dry hop
80 cascade
80 chinook

undecided on yeast as yet us-05 last time but could be 1272 or bry-97 which I have
no chill
sg 1.056
fg 1.014
abv 5.5%
IBU 35.8 NO CHILL

Mash in 35c ramp up 52 for 20
rampup 67 for 60 min
heat to 76 rest 10

should result a bit more malty and hoppy than my past attempt
cheers


----------



## lost at sea (4/1/17)

first brew/s of 2017 today, back to back brew days as well,

im happy that i got my brew day time down to 5 hours as well on my 2nd ever BIAB/NC, from heating strike water to finished cleaning and setting up for the following day brew.
set up all my equipment and filled urn with water the evening before, so first thing in the morn get the urn cranking as soon as i wake up. clean up as you go. finished lunch time.

today i knocked out a DSGA to get my groove back.

all amarillo 
22g @ 60
25g @ whirlpool
25g @ cube

mashed at 66c

only 3 points off my expected gravity as well. good start.

tomorrow is first crack at a pacific ale. 
81.5% ale malt
9.3% flaked wheat
9.2% flaked oats

mash at 66c

11g galaxy @ 60
10g galaxy @ cube
35g galaxy dryhop

taking it easy on the galaxy as its my first brew with it, heard it packs a punch so ill bump it up next time round if required.


----------



## Coodgee (4/1/17)

^^ you want 6g/l to get close


----------



## lost at sea (4/1/17)

Coodgee said:


> ^^ you want 6g/l to get close



cheers, just testing the water with galaxy for this one. will crank it up next keg. just making sure i get the bittering right first.


----------



## GABBA110360 (4/1/17)

while i'm on a roll yesterdays effort
46l
11.0 k bb ale
1.2 simp cryst pale
0.2 carapils

30g cascade @ 60

100 cascade
25g galaxy both in cube

dry hop
50 g galaxy

mash 65
yeast 1272

sg 1.056
fg 1.014
IBU 38.2 NO CHILL


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/1/17)

lost at sea said:


> first brew/s of 2017 today, back to back brew days as well,
> 
> 
> tomorrow is first crack at a pacific ale.
> ...


Mash it at 65c for a dryer finish, also don't bitter it @ 60mins with Galaxy, just get all the Ibu from the cube addition


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/1/17)

This was supposed to be made last year but didn't get it done, so mashing in tonight for an overnight mash.

North East IPA ( chloride forward with Vermont Yeast )

OG 1055
FG 1010
ABV 5.6%
IBU 50
EBC 9

41% Ale
41% Pils
18% Rolled Oats
Plus some acidulated for lower pH

Chloride 135ppm
Sulphate 75ppm

Mashed at 65c for 60mins

60min boil

Warrior @ 60m = 35ibu
28g each - Citra, Galaxy & Mosaic @ WP = 15ibu
Chilled to 75c, another 28g each same hops for 20m WP

Fermented with Whitelabs Vermont Yeast

Dry hoped twice:
42g Citra, 21g Mosaic, 14g Galaxy


----------



## lost at sea (4/1/17)

Pratty1 said:


> Mash it at 65c for a dryer finish, also don't bitter it @ 60mins with Galaxy, just get all the Ibu from the cube addition


thanks for the tip. so your saying add the 60 in the cube instead?


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/1/17)

lost at sea said:


> thanks for the tip. so your saying add the 60 in the cube instead?


Yep no 60min addition. Calculate the cube addition as 20mins and put those hops into the cube.


----------



## kevo (5/1/17)

Sorry for the 'more often' post - didn't brew much in 2016 and would like to remedy that this year.

So!

Have just ordered grain for...

Robust Porter
60 Shilling
US Pale Ale

:icon_cheers:


----------



## SBOB (5/1/17)

Pratty1 said:


> Yep no 60min addition. Calculate the cube addition as 20mins and put those hops into the cube.


Which is what I was brewing today


Pacific Ale
OG 1046
FG 1010
ABV 4.7%
IBU 38
EBC 7

60% BB Pale Ale
40% JW Wheat

Mashed at 65c for 60mins
90min boil

40g Galaxy @ 0m (Cube) = 38ibu

Fermented with WLP029
Dry hoped:
50g Galaxy


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/1/17)

^ ^ your ibu seems to high at 38, SW pacific ale is about 20. 

How did you calculate the cube hops?


----------



## lost at sea (5/1/17)

my pacific ale brew day went pretty smooth today, took pratty1's advice and shifted my 60min into cube instead, calculated it as 22g @ 19 ibu

close enough for government work!


----------



## Coodgee (5/1/17)

^^^seriously 6g/L is what's needed for the authentic galaxy aroma. That's all this beer really is, what defines it.


----------



## lost at sea (5/1/17)

ha calm down, i got the bitterness in the ballpark, still got a week and a half before i dry-hop. its still sitting in the bloody cube hot as a mofo.


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/1/17)

Coodgee said:


> ^^^seriously 6g/L is what's needed for the authentic galaxy aroma. That's all this beer really is, what defines it.


I've done this beer a number of times and also swapped the hops keeping all other parts the same and found between 2-3g/L was sufficient for good aromatics. 

Using 6 will be also helping with flavour so if you have enough throw them in. 

Just keep in mind that galaxy has a 5 day max dry hop, usually 3 days is heaps before cold crashing to package.


----------



## SBOB (6/1/17)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ your ibu seems to high at 38, SW pacific ale is about 20.
> 
> How did you calculate the cube hops?


~20 min boil in beersmith, though I think thats a bit over the top as I dont cube until its ~85c

Plus, this is a SBOB Pacific Ale... Its got a slightly more sarcastic bitterness level


----------



## tj2204 (6/1/17)

A low abv beer just trying to use up various bits and pieces:

88.1% BB ale
7.1% Munich
3.6% Acidulated
1.2% Dark Crystal
Summit @ 60 for 19 ibu
Cascade in cube for pathetic little 3.5 ibu

Should be in the vicinity of 4% abv 

Undecided about mash temp at the moment.

*** Actually I might do this with Tardiff De Bourgogne instead of the US hops


----------



## TheWiggman (7/1/17)

I'm planning on building a brew controller using Arduino so I wrote a simple program to perform PID control to my existing controller. On the left, a $400 (originally, I got it for nix) Shinko PID controller with type K thermocouple. On top of it, a $5.60 Arduino Nano and $8 sensor with a PID program modified so it ramps to 2°C of target flat out. 
PID accuracy - ±2°C (need to check each time), settings not adjustable and can overshoot by about 1°C
Arduino - programmed to be accurate to 0.1°C, doesn't overshoot and sits on target temp to within ±0.1°C





Tenich dampfbier after inspiration by DJ_L3ThaL at last year's Christmas in July swap.

3.25 kg BB pale malt
1.40kg Munich I

33g tettnanger FWH
20g Hallertau at 5 mins

WPL351 Bavarian Weizen Yeast

Busting out the chiller for the first time in about 2 years because I've got no cubes and some yeast raring to go. Should be a cracker to knock back in the summer heat, was certainly a tasty drop.


----------



## manticle (7/1/17)

Hoping to bust out some kind of AIPA tomorrow. Went to the brew shop to get stuff to replace my leaked UK bitter but the yeasts were inappropriate. However they've started stocking gigayeast so I grabbed an ipa one (manufacturing date 21 dec, 200b cells), some golden promise, citra, cascade and amarillo. Got some munich, heritage, biscuit and aromatic - will probably skip the specs and do straight gp with some munich to push 1060 guestimate 30 ibu early and lots of late hops at whirlpool to double that.

Remaining munich will be either small batch or lighter abv munich lager on danish yeast cake that I'll make from kegging a pilsner.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/1/17)

^ leave the Munich out, at 1060 GP will be plenty of malt to balance the American hops. 2c


----------



## manticle (7/1/17)

I know how you feel about munich.

I'll either do gp + crystal or gp + munich. Never both. Done it before, know what I enjoy.

Will depend on which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## manticle (7/1/17)

Also only got 5kg of the gp so munich will get me to my target OG.

Depends on whether I go ipa or hoppy pale.


----------



## technobabble66 (7/1/17)

What about GP plus either biscuit or aromatic? (I'd go the biscuit). 
Mash profile? Or target FG?


----------



## fletcher (7/1/17)

haha, i love pratty's aversion to munich or crystal. makes me smile. i'm blind.


----------



## LorriSanga (8/1/17)

Bribie's Bitter. First time using Challanger.
If Bribie sees this.....is fermenting Yorkie yeast low (18C) still the go in your opinion?


----------



## Matplat (8/1/17)

First brew of 2017 last night, English Golden Ale, my first attempt at a mid strength:

23l batch
OG 1.042
Abv 4% (expected)

3.5kg BB Ale
0.5kg BB Wheat
0.25kg CaraMalt 

30g First Gold @60
20g First Gold @10
20g First Gold dry hop

1968 ESB at 18, about to go and pitch yeast!

Pushed the sulphate after reading Designing Great Beers

Sulphate 250ppm
Chloride 80ppm
Calcium 110ppm

After reading all these posts about pacific ale, I think I might have to break out the galaxy for the next brew.


----------



## Weizguy (8/1/17)

Teninch Dampfbier
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 8/01/2017 
Style: Dampfbier Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 47.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 60.07 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 % Equipment: Techni-Ice 75 litre mash tun and 78 litre SSkettle 

Taste Rating (50 possible points): 44.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.62 kg Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 70.1 % 
2.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 29.9 % 
34.00 gm Perle [8.50%] (45 min) Hops 16.5 IBU 
34.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.90%] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
5.00 items Brew Brite (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) [Starter 3000 ml] Yeast-Wheat 

Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.008 SG
Estimated Color: 8.5 EBC 
Bitterness: 14.0 IBU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.3 % (6.0-8.0 %)
Actual Calories: 445 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 4.00 kg

Ingredients have been sitting here waiting to be brewed for a few months (Sealed bag for the un-milled grain and hops in the freezer).

This one has high expectations to meet. The last time I brewed this and entered to a comp, I won Best Specialty and Reserve Best of Show (and only got 2nd because I didn't provide a style guide for the brew).
Plus it's just so easy to drink. Soooo easy!


----------



## Lager Bloke (8/1/17)

5kg Wey pilsner malt
.5kg Wey melanodian malt
50c/60c/66c/72c/78c
40g hallertauer mf-60mins
40g hallertauer mf+whirlfloc-15mins
White Labs 802 Czech Budejovice into fermenter
11c in ferment fridge
Brewed boxing day-first batch into stainless pressure fermenter,have a second brew to go on yeast cake once this done.
2nd brew has slightly different 15min hops to use up smaller remnants left over from previous recipes.
6g motueka/6g pride of ringwood/6g aurora.


----------



## manticle (8/1/17)

technobabble66 said:


> What about GP plus either biscuit or aromatic? (I'd go the biscuit).
> Mash profile? Or target FG?


All a possibility. About to crack now, just a hoppy pale as I don't feel like 6-7% ipa.

Target fg will be around 1012, mash schedule pretty usual (short beta/longer alpha for reasonable body, dry enough finish)


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/1/17)

*Mrs Oatmeal Stout*

OG 1052
FG 1014
ABV 5%
IBU 35
EBC 55
Vol 20Lt

61% Ale Malt
15% Vienna
12% Rolled Oats
6% Brown Malt
4% Med Crystal (100EBC)
2% Roasted Barley

Mashed @ 67c for 60mins - Overnight mash

Boiled for 60mins - No Chilled

Warrior @ 60mins = 35ibu

Fermented with either S04 or possibly a lager yeast and make it some kind of Baltic Oatmeal Stout..... :unsure:

Will be packeged into 2 x 9.5kg kegs - 1 on NITRO and the other served of Co2


----------



## madpierre06 (10/1/17)

Using up some Ale malt, mix and sub in for Pale.

A & Z Pale Ale (that's Al & Zorco)

( Ale 50%, MO 25%, GP 25% ) 90.5%

Lt. Crystal 5.25%

Caramalt 4.25%


Galaxy 1.1 g/L 31IBU 60mins
Galaxy 0.8 g/L 17IBU 30 mins
Galaxy 1.1 g/L flameout


Mash 1 hour at 67C, sparge at 77C

W/Labs 001 California Ale



O.G. 1.063
F.G. 1.016

ABV 6.2%

Did end up no chilling, so flameout hops will be dry hopped. Thanks to young Mr. Zorco for the tip.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/1/17)

^ you're brave, Galaxy at 60min and at 30min, wowsers!


----------



## madpierre06 (10/1/17)

Give it a burl, eh.


----------



## Coodgee (10/1/17)

I would have put it all in at 10 mins


----------



## Coodgee (11/1/17)

edit: how do you get the formatting to work? (strikethrough, font colour etc?)


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/1/17)

coodgee

_coodgee_

coodgee

i just click in the box and the options appear above the box you type in:


----------



## sp0rk (11/1/17)

Just found out we're not having any more visitors during the school holidays (wife is a teacher, so family/friends visit during school holidays)
That means I have a few more spare weekends to knock out some beers
As mentioned on page 2 of this thread, I'm knocking out my Hibiscus Saison this weekend
But after thinking about what to do with the 2kg of cherries left in my fridge from xmas, I'm going to rack a batch of my Choc Porter onto them, and age for a month or 2, will possibly put some bourbon soaked oak staves in there too
Not sure how much as of yet, but i'll freeze up the whole 2kg and decide later

*Sp0rk's Choc Porter (Robust Porter)*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.29 %
Colour (SRM): 34.0 (EBC): 67.0
Bitterness (IBU): 31.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

80.54% Maris Otter Malt
10.5% Munich I
5.4% Chocolate
3.55% Black Roasted Barley

2 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (5.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale

Notes: 100 grams of Cacao nibs 10 minutes before the end of boil

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Coodgee (11/1/17)

was trying to using strikethrough above to show changes to this recipe from last time but it didn't work. Basically I brewed an English Session IPA/ hoppy OB a few weeks ago and it was encouraging but not quite what I want. I want a really well balanced mid strength that is full of flavour from malt hops and yeast. Essentially I have reduced the wheat, upped the special b slightly, upped the hops considerably and added a big flavour addition of Northdown, upped the dry hop and changed to ringwood yeast. slightly more overall malt to hit the same ABV with an extra point of FG. 

```
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
23.00 l               Brisbane                                 Water         1        -             
3.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   2        -             
2.50 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   3        -             
2.00 ml               Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins)             Water Agent   4        -             
3.50 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         5        85.0 %        
0.25 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 65L (Bairds) (145 Grain         6        6.1 %         
0.20 kg               Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC)   Grain         7        4.9 %         
0.15 kg               Special B (Dingemans) (300.0 EBC)        Grain         8        3.6 %         
0.02 kg               Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1400.0 E Grain         9        0.5 %         
60.00 g               Northdown [6.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min       Hop           10       25.3 IBUs     
20.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.70 %] - Boil Hop           11       7.4 IBUs      
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins)        Fining        12       -             
1.0 pkg               Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) [124.21 Yeast         13       -             
70.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Dry  Hop           14       0.0 IBUs      
45.00 g               Challenger [7.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days   Hop           15       0.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Northdown [8.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days    Hop           16       0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/1/17)

Pratty1 said:


> *Mrs Oatmeal Stout*
> 
> OG 1052
> FG 1014
> ...


Checked my BS2.0 last night and the recipe has No Vienna malt included so have edited the thread.


----------



## Midnight Brew (12/1/17)

Hey Coodgee, it's not a hoppy style but have you ever brewed a Mild? Full of flavour and light in alcohol. Could easily do a paler version with moderate hopping.


----------



## LorriSanga (12/1/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> Hey Coodgee, it's not a hoppy style but have you ever brewed a Mild? Full of flavour and light in alcohol. Could easily do a paler version with moderate hopping.


Still my nemesis. Happy with my Mild, but every time I try to do a pale hoppy low ABV........just doesn't balance for me.


----------



## Coodgee (12/1/17)

^^ I was thinking more full flavoured in the AIPA way


----------



## tj2204 (12/1/17)

Coodgee said:


> was trying to using strikethrough above to show changes to this recipe from last time but it didn't work.


Looks like you've copied and pasted the recipe from the beersmith plain text report. The wiziwig editor that AHB uses can't format pasted plain text.


----------



## Leyther (12/1/17)

I've some leftover mosaic and 100g of zynthos so I'm gonna put on a mozathos IPA today, neither are really a bittering hop but I'll Chuck the mosaic in early being the higher AA of the two then late/dry hop with the zynthos. Hoping for a nice summery fruity ale outcome.

Partial grain

1.7kg light liquid malt
1.5kg liquid Munich malt
250g crushed carapils
150g crushed med Crystal
30g mosaic at boil
30g zynthos @20min
30g zynthos dry hop at 4 days
S05 yeast.

Bit of a hybrid from a single hop Ella IPA that turned out very nice but needed a bit more oomph, that only used 75g of Ella.

I contemplated using a different bittering hop but id have to go buy some so the leftover mosaic will have to do.

Any thoughts before I fire up the cooker?


----------



## Rocker1986 (12/1/17)

I did two brews to kick off the year this week. On Monday I did a second batch of a XXXX Bitter rip off, which is currently in the FV, and yesterday I brewed up an English bitter style using my home made crystal grains.

*XXXX rip off:*

*Grains*
3.500 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 86.1 %
0.050 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 4 1.2 %
0.015 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 5 0.4 %
**0.500 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 8 12.3 %
90 minute mash at 65C.

*Hops*
25.00 g Cluster - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 19.5 IBUs
20.00 g Cluster - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 5.8 IBUs
75-80 minute boil

*Yeast*
1.0 pkg Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042), 2.7L starter. Ferment at 12C, usual lager schedule.

**Dissolved in water and added with 10-15 minutes left in the boil.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0410 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0042 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 %
Bitterness: 25.3 IBUs
Est Color: 9.2 EBC

It was based on 75% BH efficiency, aiming for 25L in the FV. I ended up with 27.5L in the FV at 1.0407, giving me 83.4% BH efficiency.

*The English ale:*

*Grains*
4.500 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.6 EBC) Grain 3 91.8 %
0.300 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt (286.4 EBC) Grain 4 6.1 % - I just guessed the EBC, obviously no idea what it actually is.
0.100 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 5 2.0 %
Mashed for 90 minutes at 67C; 78C mash out for 10 minutes.

*Hops*
40.00 g Fuggle - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 23.0 IBUs
40.00 g Goldings, East Kent - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 9.9 IBUs
20.00 g Fuggle - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 4.2 IBUs
75/80 minute boil depending on pre-boil volume.

*Yeast*
West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469), 6th generation from starter

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0460 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0134 SG*
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.3 %
Bitterness: 37.1 IBUs
Est Color: 20.9 EBC

Ended up with an OG of 1.0478 on this one, unsure of batch volume yet but I'd guess at least 25 litres.

My next brew day at this stage is planned for Australia Day if I'm not busy doing something else.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (12/1/17)

To use up my extract ingredients:
Black IPA
Hefe or Belgian wheat ale (or white IPA)
Czech pilsner
American Amber ale

Re Starting all grain with my robobrew:
- Summer ale, something like 4kg pale malt, 1kg Vienna malt and probably Brooklyn/azacca/Amarillo flavour hops.
- Hoppy brown ale
- and a few Saison's!


----------



## droid (12/1/17)

back to back from 5am tomoz;

44ltrs of Saison with the grain milled and waiting for under-letting, mashing at 64 with Pils, Wheat, tiny bit of Caramunich 1 and some acidulated later. WLP590/648 Blend. Stone fruit to be chosen Saturday Morning for the keg, thinking of splitting and doing Nectarine in one and unknown in the other. Drinking a similar brew (mango) now which is nice but didn't do any acid up front, but the back end instead, so looking fwd to the Gladfield sour grapes in the mash this time.

44ltrs of Berliner Weisse 66%pils 34% wheat Gigayeast Berliner blend, mashed low, later soured to pH of 3.4 or some bloody thing - loaded with raspberry in 2ndry or keg yet to be decided. Want this to be around 4% but with a kick in the face raspberryness?

couple of collaboration brews they be, which is noice, since I don't have to go anywhere...

here's to 2017 in the brewhouse !


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/1/17)

Back in the game, 1st brew day for 21/2 years simple Special Bitter first time I have used Styrian Goldings as a bittering hop so hopefully will be OK, even if it isn't it will still get drunk.


----------



## Nurple (13/1/17)

First lager I've ever brewed!!!

*Pacific Vienna Lager*
Method: BIAB 
Style: Vienna Lager 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Batch Size: 42 liters (fermentor volume) 
Boil Size: 51 liters 
Efficiency: 85% (brew house)


OG: 1.052
Expected FG: 1.011
ABV: 5.38%
IBU (tinseth): 29
SRM (morey): 12.49

*Fermentables*
8 kg Gladfield Vienna - 96.4%
0.13 kg Carafa I - 1.6%
0.17 kg Gladfield Pale Chocolate - 2%


*Hops*
20 g Pacific Jade Pellet - 60 min
15 g Pacific Jade Pellet - 20 min
15 g Pacific Jade Pellet - 10 min



Mash at 66c
Mash out 78c

Pitch two dry packets of MJ's Bavarian Lager M76


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/1/17)

Two Cube Pale Ale. 40lt

OG = 1.053
FG estimate ~ 1.010
IBU = ~32
EBC = 10
ABV = ~5.6%
Eff = 81.5%

7kg Golden Promise - 79%
1kg Wheat Malt - 11.3%
0.7kg Melanoiden - 7.9%
0.16kg Acidulated - 1.8%
Water profile of 25% of burton On trent for 40lt. All Minerals added in the first infusion mash.

Infusion at 52c for 20min. Infusion at 64c for 75min. Decoction at 70c for 20min. Batch sparge with 75c.

8g Himalayan Salt added to the boil.
1 Whirfloc tab at 15min.

65g Mosaic
60g Gallaxy
40g Nelson Sauvin
All added at flame out wirl for 20 min then Cubed a clean wort. No cube additions.

~ 250ml US-05 scooped yeast cake from last brew. (yes its over pitched but I'm brewing at lower temp)

Pitched at 14c. Fermenting at 16c this thing is a berzerker brew. I had to take off the spunding valve and do a blow off tube. Look at that blow off. Still cleaning the splattered yeast off the walls haha.


----------



## Kingy (14/1/17)

Just about to whirlpool this quencher 
6.5-7.5%alc (depending on yeast)
Og 1.060
Fg1.004?

80% pils
7% cane sugar
6% munich
6% wheat
1% caramunich

Halleratau to 30ibu
Hallertau. 2gms litre in whirlpool (no chill) 

Gunna split batch with 3724 and belle. I'm a fan of the the dry belle saison by I've never used sugar with this yeast. See how it goes I suppose.


----------



## mofox1 (14/1/17)

Finally getting around to brewing up another stout.

Keeping up with the trend of my stouts so far, this one will be more "american" than the last. A bit of apollo and chinook late and dry hopped.

Overly complicated grain bill to try and get thru a bit more stock...
72% Gladfields Ale Malt
8% Amber
5% Dark Chocolate
4% Wheat Malt
4% Crystal 60L
3% Roasted Barley
3% Roasted Wheat
1% Dark Crystal (blend to use up stock)

Targeting 1.060 and ~50 IBU, mashed at 68.

Columbus for bittering to 20IBU
Apollo, Chinook & EKG at 0min
Apollo, Cascade & EKG in the cube @80 deg C
Chinook & Apollo dry hop

This one's for drinking, not for keeping.


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/1/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Two Cube Pale Ale. 40lt
> 
> 8g Himalayan Salt added to the boil.


That is interesting. Have you done this before? If so howd it turn out? What are you aiming to achieve from this?

I remember reading a thread somewhere about a member using around a pint of seawater for the mineral content for a malty UK ale.


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/1/17)

mofox1 said:


> Finally getting around to brewing up another stout.
> 
> This one's for drinking, not for keeping.


Apollo is a lovely hop Mick. I was very happy when I found an additional 150g bag in the back of my freezer. It's grandparents are two random hops, with the offspring bred with Zeus (CTZ). Good bang for buck.


----------



## Meddo (14/1/17)

mofox1, Midnight Brew, can I ask where you've sourced the Apollo from? I have a clone recipe that calls for it but my shop/Google searches haven't turned any up yet.

Thanks,


----------



## Danscraftbeer (14/1/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> That is interesting. Have you done this before? If so howd it turn out? What are you aiming to achieve from this?
> 
> I remember reading a thread somewhere about a member using around a pint of seawater for the mineral content for a malty UK ale.


Experimental. 8g Himalayan salt to the 40lt brew is about minerals/flavour etc. Its just my cooking influence, organic gardening and history of brewing all combined. Everything evolved with minerals involved. 
One thing that got me unexpected was how furious this brew is at the lowest temp range for the yeast. I've pitched onto whole yeast cakes before and its hasn't matched the furiosity of this brew. I only slightly overpitched this time. :unsure:
It seems to have an effect. I've been creeping up on mineral additions and this is only 25% of the Burton On Trent profile but with the salt added later to the boil. Its the highest I have gone on mineral additions. 
Himalayan salt brags about having something like 85 health beneficial minerals or some crap like that. 

How did it turn out? well its all very good so far at 3rd day of ferment its nearly done and pre ferment smelt like fruity nectar. Tastes good from start too.
I'm confident! B)


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/1/17)

Meddo said:


> mofox1, Midnight Brew, can I ask where you've sourced the Apollo from? I have a clone recipe that calls for it but my shop/Google searches haven't turned any up yet.
> 
> Thanks,


Mine was 2009 crop from someone on here. There is a few US suppliers that have them and every now and they they turn up on the site sponsors pages although I've found this to be less often. Due to the market being flooded with experimental hops every year it can be lost in the mix. I did word up Hop Dealz about them and will try and source them through HDA when I do run out. Let me know how you go because Im keen for more.


----------



## mofox1 (14/1/17)

Meddo said:


> mofox1, Midnight Brew, can I ask where you've sourced the Apollo from?


Mine was from another AHBer as well. National homebrew has it in stock, possibly others on the sponsor list too.


----------



## Meddo (14/1/17)

Ripper, thanks for that. Musta missed NHB in my search.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (15/1/17)

AndrewQld's Coopers Pale clone boiling at the moment, or as close to it as I could attempt with ingredients at hand.

BB Ale - 94.2%
JW Pale wheat - 5%
Simpsons Heritage Xtal - 0.8%

Mashed for 90 minutes at 64C. Aiming for an OG of 1.043.
POR at 60 minutes to 27 IBU.

2 litre recultured Coopers yeast starter happily spinning away on the stirplate.


----------



## Curly79 (15/1/17)

Full Bore IPA. BIAB
Named because I had to empty my water tank and refill it with Bore water as it went skanky. Mainly due to me being lazy and not cleaning the gutters often enough. 




Also because of my Insulation / Old Surfboard cover



Cheers[emoji481][emoji481]


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/1/17)

^ please tell me you didn't use bore water ?????


----------



## razz (15/1/17)

Just about to pump this into the fermenter. :chug:

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: NZ Pils
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer:
Style: Premium American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 45.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 10.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.8 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
55.00 l Mornington Tank Water 1 -
4.40 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 mins Water Agent 2 -
3.30 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 mins) Water Agent 3 -
3.30 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 90.0 mins) Water Agent 4 -
9.00 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (6.5 EBC) Grain 5 92.8 %
0.50 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 6 5.2 %
0.20 kg Acidulated (BestMÃ¤lz) (3.0 EBC) Grain 7 2.1 %
0.88 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 120.0 min Water Agent 8 -
0.66 g Calcium Chloride (Boil 120.0 mins) Water Agent 9 -
0.66 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Boil 120.0 mins) Water Agent 10 -
100.00 g Riwaka [4.90 %] - Boil 25.0 min Hop 11 27.9 IBUs
7.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 12 -
100.00 g Riwaka [5.25 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs


Mash Schedule:
Total Grain Weight: 9.70 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Mash In Add 55.50 l of water at 40.4 C 38.0 C 0 min
Main rest Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 66.0 C 66.0 C 90 min
Mash out Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 76.0 C 76.0 C 30 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 9.71 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Curly79 (15/1/17)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ please tell me you didn't use bore water ?????


Sure did. Put through a 1 micron filter. We have great Bore water up here. Local farmers pump it out and truck it to Coca Cola by the tanker load so it can't be too bad.


----------



## MartinOC (15/1/17)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ please tell me you didn't use bore water ?????


Bores around Kinglake are where a lot of the "big boys" source their expensive bottled water from.

Clean as a whistle.

Edit: beaten to the punch......


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/1/17)

I'm from WA and the bore water made the fences turn brown....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/1/17)

Just finished another brew day, less mistakes than Fridays brew day did a take on Graham Wheelans ' Pendle Witches Brew', managed to get 23 Liters into the Bunnings jerry can after being reminded on Friday how unstable they become when full of hot wort, also remembered to turn the pump off when filling the malt pipe. Two more brews and I can crank up the cool room.


----------



## Zorco (15/1/17)

madpierre06 said:


> Give it a burl, eh.


I think we had a bag of slightly older hops so the bitterness should end up landing just where we want it. Aroma was sensational.

Bring on the A&Z PA.... 

The ZAPA?

[emoji3]


----------



## madpierre06 (15/1/17)

Zorco said:


> I think we had a bag of slightly older hops so the bitterness should end up landing just where we want it. Aroma was sensational.
> 
> Bring on the A&Z PA....
> 
> ...


How about the 'Frank'? Fitting, cos just fwatching the end of Once Upon A Time In The West. 

ZAPA Pale Ale sounds fine mate.


----------



## Nibbo (15/1/17)

First brew in a long time...
First brew in NSW...
First brew on a quickly scrambled together rural system...
Very simple hoppy APA
Found some Maris and some Crystal at the local HBS.
Had plenty of Galaxy and Simcoe in the freezer needing attention.
Plenty of yeast to use up and chose MJ M42 New World Strong Ale.
It's nice to be back into the game...who cares the efficiency was lower than expected...
I just made beer...
And I also used my 30 plate heat exchanger for the first time...owned it for 5 years I think...


----------



## pimpsqueak (16/1/17)

Going to finally have a go at a sour mashed APA. Got a shiny new sous vide machine that should do the trick....


----------



## shacked (16/1/17)

Brewed a double batch of:

70% weyermann pilsner
25% gladfield wheat
5% TF malted oats

FWH: 10 IBU of Saaz

Cube 1: 5 IBU of Saaz
Cube 2: 10 IBU Nelson Sauvin, 10 IBU Centennial 

Cube 1: I fermented with the yeast bay Wallonian farmhouse at ambient, then racked to secondary with Brett C and 2.5Kg of peaches (south coast - chopped up and frozen). Plan to bottle half of that batch, then blend the other half with some bugged golden ale.
Cube 2: Pitched a starter of WLP644 - 'fake brett' and fermenting that at ambient.


----------



## Lozbrewer (16/1/17)

I'm keen to brew an amber belgian style sour at the beginning of winter, let it mature over winter then when stone fruit comes on in November add

some fresh apricots, 2 weeks on fruit, bottle then enjoy at Christmas. Long term plan. Could that work?


----------



## malt junkie (16/1/17)

Pratty1 said:


> I'm from WA and the bore water made the fences turn brown....


your driller was lazy and didn't go deep enough.


----------



## technobabble66 (16/1/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> ... after being reminded on Friday how unstable they become when full of hot wort, ....


Out of interest, what happened?

Coincidently, i have a friend recently into brewing who did his first cubed brew on saturday. The blue bunnings cube split through the join/seam at the base & leaked wort everywhere.
Admittedly he didn't realise he had to squeeze the air out of the top & had ~3L headspace. So i assume after he sealed it the heat expanded the air and cranked up the internal pressure to failure.


----------



## malt junkie (16/1/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Out of interest, what happened?
> 
> Coincidently, i have a friend recently into brewing who did his first cubed brew on saturday. The blue bunnings cube split through the join/seam at the base & leaked wort everywhere.
> Admittedly he didn't realise he had to squeeze the air out of the top & had ~3L headspace. So i assume after he sealed it the heat expanded the air and cranked up the internal pressure to failure.


That requires video for all of us to completely understand/enjoy/cry tears of sympathy.


----------



## jyo (16/1/17)

After being super impressed with the MJ Cali larger yeast in a Cali Common, I'm going to see how clean it goes in a pils.

*Jan 2017 Larger*
Pilsner

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.200 kg Wey Pilsner (95.24%)
0.130 kg Acidulated Malt (2.38%)
0.130 kg Melanoidin (2.38%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
20.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.6 g Brewtan in mash and @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Fermented at 17°C with Mangrove Jack's Californian Common

*Notes*
----------------
15 @ 52
30 @ 62
30 @ 69
10 @ 72
Mash out...


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (16/1/17)

malt junkie said:


> your driller was lazy and didn't go deep enough.


That's what she said.


----------



## GABBA110360 (16/1/17)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> 2 litre recultured Coopers yeast starter happily spinning away on the stirplate.


hows your reculturing going I've done many times but i'm on my fourth attempt and tearing hair out ive tried beer from different bottlo's not happening


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (17/1/17)

GABBA110360 said:


> hows your reculturing going I've done many times but i'm on my fourth attempt and tearing hair out ive tried beer from different bottlo's not happening


So far so good for mine GABBA.

Pitched the dregs from five stubbies (it was hot) into a 400ml starter at 1.020. Stepped that up to 2 litres at 1.040 a couple of days later and the next morning it had an impressive krausen on it. That's receded now and I'll put it in the fridge tomorrow morning and pitch Thursday.

I wonder why you're not having any luck?


----------



## Coodgee (17/1/17)

madpierre06 said:


> How about the 'Frank'? Fitting, cos just fwatching the end of Once Upon A Time In The West.
> 
> ZAPA Pale Ale sounds fine mate.


Amarillo Brillo?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/1/17)

First brew of the new year.

And I found that I was basically out of Base malt (barring wheat, which I am now questioning why I bought so much of) after brewing. Lucky for a bulk buy.

Trevorbation Ale III

OG: 1.055
FG: 1.015

Mash Temp: 70 degrees

Grist:

5kg Bairds Pale Ale Malt
.4kg Gladfields Dark Crystal Malt

Hop Schedule
25g Simcoe 14.3% (0min no-chill)
25g Cascade 7.4% (0min no-chill)
25g Citra 11.4% (0 min no-chill)
25g Chinook (13.?%) (0 min no-chill)

55IBU

M42 New World Strong Ale Yeast


----------



## GABBA110360 (17/1/17)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> So far so good for mine GABBA.
> 
> Pitched the dregs from five stubbies (it was hot) into a 400ml starter at 1.020. Stepped that up to 2 litres at 1.040 a couple of days later and the next morning it had an impressive krausen on it. That's receded now and I'll put it in the fridge tomorrow morning and pitch Thursday.
> 
> I wonder why you're not having any luck?


ive no idea mate I've never had a problem before it's got me I've been reculturing for nearly 4 years dunno


----------



## labels (17/1/17)

Okay, after a long hiatus away from lagers, mainly due to the long and neverending winter we've just had, I'm back into what I know best.

That is not to say I was not successful with my APA's etc, they have been fabulous beers but, lagers are my speciality.

So far, the first one is pretty much ready for kegging and it's looking to be one of the best I've made so far, super clean, rich pilsner flavours, sweet to taste but finishes nice and dry. Good body and it looks like it's going to make a thick, dense upstanding tightly packed foam head thanks to my 20min, 71C rest at the end of the mash regime. Back to what I know best - at least for a while.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/1/17)

^ ^ Hi Labels, 

Im planning a Helles inteh coming months, do you make that style aswell as lagers? any tips


----------



## Matplat (18/1/17)

Young Henrys Real Ale clone this weekend....

*YHRA*
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.520
Total Hops (g): 95.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (°P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.22 %
Colour (SRM): 14.8 (EBC): 29.2
Bitterness (IBU): 39.9 (Tinseth)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.900 kg Maris Otter Malt (42.04%)
1.900 kg Pale Ale Malt (42.04%)
0.360 kg Caraaroma (7.96%)
0.360 kg Caramunich I (7.96%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Topaz Pellet (16.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.4 g/L)
60.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
25.0 g Topaz Pellet (16.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale/Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Matplat (19/1/17)

Matplat said:


> Young Henrys Real Ale clone this weekend....
> 
> *Labourers Ale*
> Special/Best/Premium Bitter
> ...


Just realised that my wife is 34 weeks preggers today, which means this beer will be ready to drink right on time. 

So I'm renaming this beer 'Labourers Ale'


----------



## labels (19/1/17)

You've got 1.9 Kg MO and 1.9Kg of pale ale. MO is a pale ale malt so what's the point?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/1/17)

Matplat said:


> Just realised that my wife is 34 weeks preggers today, which means this beer will be ready to drink right on time.
> 
> So I'm renaming this beer 'Labourers Ale'


My first IPA back after preggers was well received. It's now her go to beer.

For some reason milk supply is improved with beer, especially if it's hoppy.


----------



## Dr_Rocks (19/1/17)

Never done an ESB so i'll put this down for winter. I will substitute Gladfield Supernova for the caramel as I've been given some from a mate. Only 0.5kg so what can go wrong??? 

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: English Special Bitter [ESB]
Brewer: Dr_Rocks
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 49.65 l
Post Boil Volume: 47.34 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 45.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 16.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 71.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
9.00 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (2.5 SRM)           Grain         1        80.0 %        
1.50 kg               Munich Malt - 20L (15.0 SRM)             Grain         2        13.3 %        
0.50 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM)    Grain         3        4.4 %         
0.25 kg               Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM)               Grain         4        2.2 %         
100.00 g              Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] - First Wor Hop           5        33.6 IBUs     
40.00 g               Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop           6        4.4 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast         7        -
```


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/1/17)

Brooklyn Summer Ale Clone.

2.9 kg Marris Otter
1.2 kg German Bohemian Pilsner

21 g Cascade 60 min
21 g Cascade 30 min
21 g Cascade 0 min
25 g Amarillo dry hop

Fermenting Special Bitter
Fermenting ESB 
Fermenting Dry Irish Stout


----------



## Matplat (19/1/17)

labels said:


> You've got 1.9 Kg MO and 1.9Kg of pale ale. MO is a pale ale malt so what's the point?


Are you suggesting that a grist of 100% MO will taste the same as a grist of 100% BB Pale Ale?

I took the grain bill from a recipe published (in the UK I think) by the Young Henrys head brewer.


----------



## labels (19/1/17)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ Hi Labels,
> 
> Im planning a Helles inteh coming months, do you make that style aswell as lagers? any tips


Got one going right now.
Tips? Plenty of info on this forum for lager brewing including a pretty comprehensive post from me a few years back. Pay attention to detail, detail, detail. Treat your yeast like princes and princesses, they are responsible for your beer and remember there is absolutely nowhere, anywhere for even the slightest hint of an off flavour to hide. Do not late or dry hop.
If you fail first time do not give up.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/1/17)

Thanks Labels. fake blonde ale with w34/70 @ 15c and then using that yeast slurry to ferment the helles @ 9c. 

Before that I will make a keg filler with low abv and NC.

*Base Jumper Ale 2*

OG 1036
FG 1006
ABV 4%
IBU 20
Vol 20Lt - No Chill

25% Ale
25% Pils
25% Vienna
25% Wheat

Acidulated malt also added, about 150g to drop pH to 5.2-5.3 during the mash - makes it nice and crisp.

Mashed @ 65c for 45mins during the overnight mash

Boiled for 60mins

Galaxy and Mosaic @ WP = 20ibu ( calc as 20mins addition )

Fermented with US05 @ 18c

Dry Hopped with Galaxy and Mosaic 2.5g/L combined for 4days.

:drinks:


----------



## Rocker1986 (23/1/17)

I'm taking advantage of the public holiday on Thursday to do another brew day to keep the weekends free for the next little while. This time I'll be brewing my annual dark beer so it's ready for the winter. Last year I brewed a big heavy stout, this time I'm going back to an old favourite - my Ace of Spades Porter. This was first brewed some time in early 2013 I believe, and I have done it a few times since then. There have been some occasional comments on the amount of black malt in the recipe but for some reason it just works, so I've never changed it. I've also scaled it back to 21 litres, in order for it to be a 19L keg only batch.

_Ace of Spades Porter_

21L batch size, brewhouse efficiency 70%*

*Grains*
5.000 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.6 EBC) Grain 5 88.2 %
0.310 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 6 5.5 %
0.180 kg Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 EBC) Grain 7 3.2 %
0.090 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 8 1.6 %
0.090 kg Roasted Barley (Thomas Fawcett) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 9 1.6 %
_Mash for 90 minutes at 65C, mash out 78C 10 mins._

*Hops*
36.00 g Fuggle {5.40 %} - Boil 75.0 min Hop 10 21.3 IBUs
27.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) {6.40 %} - Boil 60.0 min Hop 11 18.1 IBUs
18.00 g Fuggle {5.40 %} - Boil 20.0 min Hop 12 6.2 IBUs
18.00 g Goldings, East Kent {6.40 %} - Boil 10.0 min Hop 13 4.4 IBUs
_75 minute boil_

*Yeast*
Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale yeast from starter, fermented at 18/19C, usual ale schedule.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0591 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0150 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.8 %
Bitterness: 51.4 IBUs
Est Color: 78.3 EBC

*I've dropped the BH efficiency to 70% for this batch; last time when I did the stout, which contained a bigger grain bill by about 1.5kg than this in 21L I hit 66%, so it's a bit of an unknown what I'll end up with, just going with an educated guess. It should be pretty close though. Hopefully I'll go over it a bit. The IBUs might be a bit over the style guide but the beer will have a few months to mellow before it goes on tap.


----------



## murpho (23/1/17)

brew day yesterday, pitched this evening. Was aiming for an my first IPA but looks like it'll be more of a pale 
BIAB, no chill, crown urn
Volume: 20L
OG: 1052
IBU ~ 70
ABV: 5.5%

6kg Gladfield American ale
150g caramunich

20g Galena @60 minutes
120g Cascade cube
60g Galaxy cube
80g Cascade dry hop
40g Galaxy dry hop

MJ’s M42 new world strong ale

Mash 90 minutes at 64c

Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/1/17)

murpho said:


> brew day yesterday, pitched this evening. Was aiming for an my first IPA but looks like it'll be more of a pale
> BIAB, no chill, crown urn
> Volume: 20L
> OG: 1052
> ...



Hi Murph, 

i just checked the hops and IBU for that beer and you appear to have underestimated the contribution you will get. 

Assuming with no chill that all additions are +20mins

20g Galena @ 60m + 20m = 80m, calculates to 39 IBU
120g Cascade into cube + 20m = 20m, calculates to 72 IBU
60g Galaxy into cube + 20m = 20m, calculates to 74 IBU

total ibu = 185ibu (calculated, not actual) 

what temp did your wort go into the cube at ?


----------



## Coodgee (27/1/17)

Two brews this weekend, the first a serious dry IPA and the second another iteration of Earle's Rogers clone: 

```
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 9.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 54.9 IBUs

Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
12.00 g               Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
6.50 kg               Gladfield American Ale Malt (5.0 EBC)    Grain         2        100.0 %       
100.00 g              Cascade [7.60 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           3        43.2 IBUs     
60.00 g               Citra [12.70 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5.0 m Hop           4        7.1 IBUs      
40.00 g               Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpoo Hop           5        4.5 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         6        -             
100.00 g              Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days       Hop           7        0.0 IBUs      
60.00 g               Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Da Hop           8        0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## Matplat (27/1/17)

That public holiday has fucked with my head, I keep thinking it's monday!!!


----------



## Coodgee (27/1/17)

Matplat said:


> That public holiday has fucked with my head, I keep thinking it's monday!!!


sounds like a tasty brew


----------



## Yob (27/1/17)

Strarted with a BIPA with Mardoo, dunno the grist exactly...

just completed what was going to be a Pale ale but ended up more deep amber by the end.. trying to use up all my existing grains sooner rather than later

5kg export pils
5kg JW Pale
5kg wheat
3kg Ding Biscuit

half a handful of citric acid, cal sulphate..

4 cubes + about 10L of starter wort.. about 95L @ 1050

cube 1: Summer / Au Cascade
cube 2: Crysat / Zythos
cube 3: Citra / Mosaic
cube 4: Riwaka / Huell Melon / Amarillo

:beerbang:


----------



## murpho (27/1/17)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Murph,
> 
> i just checked the hops and IBU for that beer and you appear to have underestimated the contribution you will get.
> 
> ...


Hi Pratty, yeah I well could have my ibus way off. The wort went into the cube 20 minutes after flame out at 90c. What do you think this will give me?


----------



## Yob (27/1/17)

Yob said:


> Strarted with a BIPA with Mardoo, dunno the grist exactly...
> 
> just completed what was going to be a Pale ale but ended up more deep amber by the end.. trying to use up all my existing grains sooner rather than later
> 
> ...







its actually deeper than this, this was diluted by 500ml then subsequently boiled over in the kitchen... first boilover in years damnit...

pretty happy with the hue though.. Im calling it a Session Red IPA (cough cough wank)


----------



## Coodgee (27/1/17)

So i ended up getting 79% efficiency instead of 70 and I'm looking at a 7.5% ipa now. Oopsie.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/1/17)

More ABV to handle the hops


----------



## manticle (28/1/17)

Very simple esb.

Simple because it will be as close to single infusion as I ever get.
Maris, heritage crystal, victory, mash in at 55, raise to 68 for 40, 72 for 10.

Hop with fuggles and ekg, whitelabs london ale.


----------



## A3k (1/2/17)

[SIZE=10.5pt]I brewed this on the weekend, currently in fermenter. Based largely on Deschutes Fresh Squeezed IPA Clones.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I’m really looking forward to this beer.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Volume: 45L (actually got 52L)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]OG: 1.064 (actually got 1.059)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]IBU: 56[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Efficiency: 75% (actually 80%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Colour: 21EBC[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]10kg Gladfield Ale Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1.7kg Gladfield Munich Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]0.66kg Gladfield Dark Crystal Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]18g Simcoe @ 60m (13%AA)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]69g Citra @ 15m (12.7%AA)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]47g Simcoe @15m[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]63g Citra (CUBE)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]65g Citra Dry Hop[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]65g Mosaic Dry Hop[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]BRY97 american ale yeast.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10.5pt]Didn’t have Mosaic on the day, so replaced with Simcoe for the boil, hoping to get mosaic by dry hop.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Stuffed up calcs and ended up with more beer at lower OG, but higher effecency, but that's ok. New computer, forgot to update brewery details on Beersmith.[/SIZE]

Cheers
Al


----------



## droid (2/2/17)

Charger

A fruity quaffer using Gigayeast Vermont IPA yeast so I can then brew a nice 8% East Coast pulp IPA with the cake

Pils
Carapils
Some acidulated

Magnum to 12ibu @ 60
Simcoe
Cascade
Chinook or something totalling for a zero minute 20ibu addition

Mosaic in the Keg maybe

Going for 1044
1008

Mash 66

Ferment at 18

Yeah yeah


----------



## Matplat (2/2/17)

This weekends brew, I'm continuing on my current mid-strength trend, this will be my lowest ABV attempt yet, and my first no-chill batch for a good few months. Tap water at the moment is just way too hot for the immersion coil at the moment, chilling takes ******* ages!

*A BITTER GOODNESS*
Standard/Ordinary Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.990
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (°P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.48 %
Colour (SRM): 12.6 (EBC): 24.9
Bitterness (IBU): 31.9 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.700 kg Pale Ale Malt (92.73%)
0.150 kg Crystal Medium (3.76%)
0.140 kg Caraaroma (3.51%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
20.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
6.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Hydrochloric @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
3.5 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Hydrochloric @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Coodgee (2/2/17)

^^reckon that's enough crystal? might turn out a bit tepid? (I am not an very experienced OB brewer). I was thinking I don't have capacity to brew this weekend but you gave me the idea to try no chill. I'm doing a 5IBU gose/sour/cherry wheat sort of thing next which would suit no-chill perfectly. so might be able to knock one out afterall! What day are you brewing?


----------



## Matplat (2/2/17)

I thought it was, I mainly base crystal quantities, on the flavour descriptor of a given malt, and then use it until I get the colour where I want it, but maybe this is arse about? Now you've got me thinking.. I was sort of relying on using a higher mash temp to maintain a sufficiently high FG to prevent 'tepid' beer 

I will consult 'designing great beers' when I get home for some recommended crystal quantities....

I've got a batch to bottle friday night so saturday is the forecasted brewday, provided SWMBO can keep bub inside until then! 36 weeks and counting....


----------



## Matplat (2/2/17)

Oh yeah, brewing classic styles was the other reference I used for this recipe design. Jamil uses approx 200g special roast and another 100ishg of crystal 120 with an OG of 1.038 I think, so I figured I'm close enough....


----------



## Coodgee (3/2/17)

Inspired by a Raspberry Gose I had at Brisbane Brewing Co in West End, thought I would try my hand at a Raspberry Wheat. Not sure how sour I will make it but I will start off with a mash pH of 5.2 and probably a similar sparge water pH and go from there. I hear the raspberries will make for quite a tart beer as it is, and I will be mashing pretty cool at 66. If I decide to sour some more it will be with lactic acid in the keg. 

note the recipe EBC of 5.2, I got the two palest malts I could find for this one. Aiming for a cloudy pink beer. Plan to add the raspberries into a hop bag in secondary. Also going to no chill this one, my first ever. The fermentation fridge is full and this seems like the perfect beer to no chill with no late hop additions.

```
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 5.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 4.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
23.00 l               Brisbane Water                           Water         1        -             
5.00 ml               Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins)             Water Agent   2        -             
2.30 kg               Wey premium pils (3.0 EBC)               Grain         3        50.0 %        
2.30 kg               Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.2 EBC)   Grain         4        50.0 %        
3.00 g                Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           5        4.4 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         6        -             
2.00 kg               Coles frozen raspberries                 Flavor        7        -
```


----------



## tj2204 (3/2/17)

Another simple pale ale:

82% BB Ale
9% BB Wheat
9% Supernova

Columbus @ 60 to 20 ibu
50/50 Centennial/Mosaic cube to 30 ibu

OG 1.051

Dry hop with Mosaic (probably in the keg)


----------



## yum beer (3/2/17)

yum beer said:


> beer.
> several batches of beer.
> then some more beer
> may be a ginger beer
> ...


Going to plan so far.

I just kegged a Ginger Beer.


----------



## stuartf (3/2/17)

Brewed my first saison on Saturday which has just finished fermenting. 
3.5kg pilsner malt 
1kg wheat malt
0.2kg carapils
0.2kg acidulated malt
40g Hallertau mittelfruh at 60 and 20
Mashed at 65C for 60 70C for 15 then mashout at 78C for 10.
Used belle saison yeast fermented at ambient garage temps which by luck seem to have been pretty spot on. Around 19C for the first day then up to 34C for the next then been sitting mid 20s for the rest of the week. Samples have tasted good, not too funky but definite saison flavour. Cant wait to keg it but got a pilsner crashing in the fridge first.


----------



## shacked (4/2/17)

Funky Maple Peach Dubbel today:

68% Castle pils
14% Bestmalz munich

Then 3.5% each of:

- Castle aromatic
- Caramunich II
- Golden naked oats
- Torrified wheat
- Special B

Plus some acid malt and cal chloride for an OG of around 1.060 (before the maple syrup and peaches)

Mashed at 70C given the brett and simple sugar in secondary.

EKG to 20 IBU at 90 mins.

Going to ferment with WLP570, then transfer onto second generation WLP645 brett C, with peaches that have already had one go around. Also going to add 1L of Canadian dark maple syrup.


----------



## Bridges (4/2/17)

I've grown a beard so have to brew today as I need to shave for work next week. I heard somewhere that all the best brewers have beards so today its
Beard-ale
23 litres
5.1kg Pilsner
290g Caramalt

12g Magnum at 60 minutes for 22 IBU
25 grams each of Amarillo, Cascade, Centennial and Chinook in the cube to get me around 40 to 45 IBUs total 
25 grams each of Amarillo, Cascade, Centennial and Chinook dry hopped.

ferm with bry-97 at 18 degrees

Should be super.


----------



## Hpal (4/2/17)

I'm having a go at this next, one of brewdog's recipes with a few tweaks. A nice low alcohol, dry hopped pale ale. Looking forward to it.


----------



## manticle (4/2/17)

manticle said:


> Very simple esb.
> Simple because it will be as close to single infusion as I ever get.
> Maris, heritage crystal, victory, mash in at 55, raise to 68 for 40, 72 for 10.
> Hop with fuggles and ekg, whitelabs london ale.


Grain to keg in a week. Beast of a yeast so another one today to use some of the slurry. Similar but fuggles and challenger early, challenger and styrians late. No heritage so gladfields medium.


----------



## droid (5/2/17)

[SIZE=14pt]Title: Saison V3[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=14pt]Boil Time: 60 min[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Batch Size: 48 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 60 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.040
Efficiency: 75% (ending kettle)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]STATS:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Original Gravity: 1.050
Final Gravity: 1.009
ABV (standard): 5.41%
IBU (tinseth): 23.4
SRM (morey): 5.27[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]FERMENTABLES:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]6 kg - German - Pilsner (58.5%)
3.5 kg - American - Wheat (34.1%)
0.5 kg - German - CaraMunich I (4.9%)
0.25 kg - German - Acidulated Malt (2.4%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]HOPS:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]25 g - Magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.7, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 16.9
20 g - Barbe Rouge, Type: Pellet, AA: 9.3, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 6.51[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]MASH GUIDELINES:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]1) Sparge, Temp: 64 C, Time: 90 min, Amount: 30 L, Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]OTHER INGREDIENTS:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]4 kg - Dried Apricot, Type: Flavor, Use: Secondary maybe Strawberries to go with the Barbe Rouge..yet to be decided, prolly whatever is cheapest...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]YEAST: WLP590 and 648[/SIZE]


----------



## shacked (5/2/17)

Classic American Pilsner (sort of) today:

88.5% Heidelberg Kolsch malt
8.9% Demerara sugarz
2.6% Melanoidin 

plus 100g acid and 5g cal chloride 

3 hour mash at 64C (went to the beach), mash out at 76C. OG: 1.051

25IBU Hall Mit at FWH (90 min boil)
4IBU Saaz at wp
2.5 IBU Saaz in cube

Second generation WLP940 - Mex Lager at 10C.


----------



## LorriSanga (5/2/17)

Special Bitter

Maris, Dark Xtal, Aromatic, Spec Roast.
Northdown, Challenger, Styrains.
1469 Yorkie


----------



## manticle (5/2/17)

Apa of sorts.

Gladfields vienna, 100 or so grams gladfield medium crystal.
Single infusion at 65 for 60, straight to kettle.

Some kind of combo of early chinook with and amarillo and late amarillo, citra and/or possibly late styrians.

UK gigayeast


----------



## Weizguy (5/2/17)

Was planning to brew a Weizen today, but too hot where I am.
Instead decided to mention the Dampfbier from earlier this year, as I kegged it mid-week and carbonated into 3 immaculately cleaned and recently rebuilt kegs (2 X 19l cornies and 1 X 9 litre Rheem).
Kegged under a layer of CO2 in each vessel, I applied some gas pressure on top as well and popped straight into fridges (2, actually) for chilling and conditioning.
Tasted 2 nights ago, fruity and malty with low carbonation (but feels like high carbs, ánd if that's not your thing, go brew some wheezy low-carb tasteless wee-wee that most of us wouldn't touch on a bet).

Has anyone felt the need to carbonate this Dampfbier style highly, as the traditional peasant way is light on the gas. Looking to maximise flavours and competition results, but mostly for my own drinking satisfaction. I brew for ME.


----------



## Matplat (5/2/17)

Coodgee said:


> Inspired by a Raspberry Gose I had at Brisbane Brewing Co in West End, thought I would try my hand at a Raspberry Wheat. Not sure how sour I will make it but I will start off with a mash pH of 5.2 and probably a similar sparge water pH and go from there. I hear the raspberries will make for quite a tart beer as it is, and I will be mashing pretty cool at 66. If I decide to sour some more it will be with lactic acid in the keg.
> 
> note the recipe EBC of 5.2, I got the two palest malts I could find for this one. Aiming for a cloudy pink beer. Plan to add the raspberries into a hop bag in secondary. Also going to no chill this one, my first ever. The fermentation fridge is full and this seems like the perfect beer to no chill with no late hop additions.
> 
> ...


How did your first foray to the dark side (no chill!) go? Hasn't sucked you in too far I hope


----------



## earle (5/2/17)

EKG Hop Harvest ale with the hops I harvested yesterday

75% pale ale
25% wheat
bittered with Magnum at 60min to 25IBU
then split the harvest between a 10min and 0min addition
Even remembered to squeeze all the hoppy goodness out of the hop bag this year. Winning.


----------



## Blind Dog (5/2/17)

2 extract brews today as some d**k broke my hopper and the same d**k keeps forgetting to order a new one. Both standard 21L brews

Porter: 350g caraaroma, 250g heritage, 1kg LDME, 1.5 kg can of coopers dark extract. Bittered with Fuggles. Will rack onto cocoa nibs and vanilla soaked in bourbon. Wlp002

Amber: 250g heritage, 1kg LDME, 1.5kg coopers Amber extract. Amarillo at 40min and 20min, cascade at flameout. Dry hop with citra or Amarillo, or both. Wlp 007


----------



## Stouter (5/2/17)

I've hit on a nice Stout recipe (finally, after much taste testing) so I'll be cranking a few of them out this year to try and get some stock sitting and maturing in the bottles.
Still got a lot of Pale Malt and appropriate hops for Pale Ales and such so I'll run some of them on the side, just a couple of cheeky batches here and there for the family and friends that don't have the Stout taste buds.




Blind Dog said:


> some d**k broke my hopper and the same d**k keeps forgetting to order a new one.


 :lol: Must be the same d**k that keeps fronting up at my place, always on brew days, spilling precious liquid when he transfers to the cube and seems to be really badly organised. I'm sick of him and I'll sack the prick one day.


----------



## Blind Dog (5/2/17)

Stouter said:


> I've hit on a nice Stout recipe (finally, after much taste testing) so I'll be cranking a few of them out this year to try and get some stock sitting and maturing in the bottles.
> Still got a lot of Pale Malt and appropriate hops for Pale Ales and such so I'll run some of them on the side, just a couple of cheeky batches here and there for the family and friends that don't have the Stout taste buds.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. That's the bloke. He's even been known to sneak in and tighten the lids on my fermenting cubes so they burst and dump 20litres of partially fermented beer on the kitchen floor for SWMBO to come home to. D**k


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/2/17)

First brew in a couple months and first go at a step mash;

12L Wort from

1kg Pilsner
1kg Ale Malt

55/64/72 mash

EKG (60min)/ Riwaka/ (20min) NZ Cascade (5min).

OG came out at 1.045

US04 yeast


----------



## JDW81 (8/2/17)

Just mashed in a knock off of the Brew Dog Libertine Dark Ale

OG: 1068
FG: ~1014
IBU: 62 (approx)

88.1% Pale Malt
3.9% Caramalt
3% Dark Crystal
3% Carafa III
2% Carafa I

Simcoe at 60 minutes to 12 IBUs
Simcoe in the cube to 50 IBUs (calculated as 15 minutes based on cube size)

Wyeast #1272

Dry hop with simcoe, cascade and mosaic


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/2/17)

Got this planned for the weekend for the super high Alpha hop from New Zealand, packet says 17.1%:

Its Moutere XPA ( aka Brooklyn )

OG 1056
FG 1008
ABV 6.1%
IBU 50
EBC 8


55% BB Ale Malt
35% Wheat Malt
15% Rolled Oats

Mashed very dry @ 63c for 75mins - sulphate during mash @ 200ppm, Chloride @ 50ppm

1 hour boil

Moutere FWH = 20ibu
Moutere @ 10m = 15ibu
Moutere @ WP = 15ibu

Fermented with MJ44 @ 17-18c

Dry Hopped with Motuere ~ 3g/L


:icon_drool2:

http://www.nzhops.co.nz/variety/moutere

Brewing: 


Moutere is a big hop delivering high alpha acid with a generous weight of oil while its lower cohumulone provides a soft well-structured but solid bitterness. Sensory panels describe the flavours and aromas in the finished beer to be that of grapefruit, tropical and passionfruit.


----------



## mofox1 (8/2/17)

Pratty1 said:


> Got this planned for the weekend for the super high Alpha hop from New Zealand, packet says 17.1%:
> 
> Its Moutere XPA ( aka Brooklyn )
> 
> ...


Sounds great! I've got a Moutere / Pacific Jade APA dry hopped w/ NZ Cascade about one day away from kegging... More hydro samples than needed were taken, because yum.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/2/17)

mofox1 said:


> Sounds great! I've got a Moutere / Pacific Jade APA dry hopped w/ NZ Cascade about one day away from kegging... More hydro samples than needed were taken, because yum.


Thats sounds tasty, cascade used right is an amazing hop.

After many many years on the US circuit for hoppy style ales using simcoe, amarillo, centennial, citra, mosaic Im now chasing some different aroma and flavours to my beers (those are all excellent by the way). Done some reading on the NZ hop website and they have some solid offerings, which I think after trying them will possibly blend very well with said US hops. 

Got Rakua and Nelson Sauvin ready for a Session IPA in the next month as well.


----------



## Coodgee (8/2/17)

Matplat said:


> How did your first foray to the dark side (no chill!) go? Hasn't sucked you in too far I hope


it went well. I ended up doing a 90 minute mash and a 90 minute boil because it was a lot of extra pale pilsner malt and I mashed it at 62 degrees. Hit numbers very closely and I filled the cube up right to the brim so I reckon I've got close to 22 litres in there (it's quite an old cube and seems to have developed a bit of a middle age spread). I was thinking of maybe using a french Saison yeast on this one. Not too sure.I was amazed how long the cube stays hot for. I came out just before bed and it was still hot/very warm. is it ok to leave the cube in this 32 degree heat? not in the sun obviously...


----------



## tj2204 (8/2/17)

Coodgee said:


> is it ok to leave the cube in this 32 degree heat? not in the sun obviously...


Yeah it will be fine, I leave mine on the concrete floor of my brewery and chuck in the fridge the next day to get it to pitching temp. Cube is normally still in the mid 30s when I put it in the fridge.


----------



## fw00r (8/2/17)

40L BIAB APA

Milled over kettle+bag from ~40degC

8kg BB Ale
1kg BB Wheat
500g Medium crystal

Mashed @ 67degC
Post mash gravity 1.049

40g Galaxy @ 60min
50g Cascade @ 15min
50g Cascade @ 5min

Chilled below 70 (IC)
Chilled to pitching (PC)
S-04
OG 1.051 post boil


----------



## LorriSanga (8/2/17)

fw00r said:


> 40g Galaxy @ 60min


Interesting bittering addition. I've done this before and was harsh.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/2/17)

LorriSanga said:


> Interesting bittering addition. I've done this before and was harsh.


I'm surprised that so many people still try galaxy at 60mins.


----------



## JDW81 (8/2/17)

LorriSanga said:


> Interesting bittering addition. I've done this before and was harsh.


I've used galaxy as a bittering addition many times before and haven't drawn any harshness from it. That being said, my bittering additions (for hoppy beers) these days rarely equate to more than about 10g, with most of my IBUs coming from late hops in the cube.

I've got a lovely pacific ale and fancy pants knock off which both have small 60 minute galaxy additions and are bloody excellent, and have never come out with a hint of harshness.

JD


----------



## LorriSanga (8/2/17)

JDW81 said:


> I've used galaxy as a bittering addition many times before and haven't drawn any harshness from it. That being said, my bittering additions (for hoppy beers) these days rarely equate to more than about 10g, with most of my IBUs coming from late hops in the cube.
> 
> I've got a lovely pacific ale and fancy pants knock off which both have small 60 minute galaxy additions and are bloody excellent, and have never come out with a hint of harshness.
> 
> JD


Must be my technique. For my S&W I moved the 1st addition to 45 then 30 - the 30 was to add extra flavour.


----------



## fw00r (8/2/17)

LorriSanga said:


> Must be my technique. For my S&W I moved the 1st addition to 45 then 30 - the 30 was to add extra flavour.


Interesting, Thanks for the feedback all, Will have to see how it goes!
Tasted fine from the hydro sample... but that was with a 1.051 level of sweetness.


----------



## Coodgee (9/2/17)

The sticks and stones recipe in the database on this sight has 2 additions of 20g galaxy at 20 and 2 minutes. I've done it a few times now and its probably a tad more bitter than stone and wood. If you were trying to clone that beer then all late galaxy works very very well. I'm not a fan of 60 minute additions at all these days. Hop flavor is mainly constrained by the bitterness of the beer so it seems counter-productive to have a 60 minute addition.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/2/17)

Pratty1 said:


> Moutere FWH = 20ibu
> Moutere @ 10m = 15ibu
> Moutere @ WP = 15ibu


Checked my recipe on BS last night and the hop IBUs are different to what i posted:

FWH = 15ibu
10m = 25ibu
WP = 10ibu


----------



## glennheinzel (11/2/17)

A big red ale to use up some hops...

Size: 50 L
Efficiency: 84.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%

OG: 1.059
TG: 1.015 
Colour: 16.07 SRM 
Alcohol: 5.78% (0.0% - 10.0%)
Bitterness: 100

Ingredients:
9.0 kg (75.0%) Maris Otter Pale - added during mash
.9 kg (7.5%) British Crystal 51 L - added during mash
0.5 kg (4.2%) Crystal 100 L - added during mash
0.1 kg (0.8%) Crystal Malt 200L - added during mash
0.5 kg (4.2%) Victory® Malt - added during mash
1 kg (8.3%) Munich TYPE I - added during mash

100 g (35.3%) ADHA 527 (13.4%) - added during boil, boiled 60 m
30 g (10.6%) Magnum-PLMG (10.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60 m
10.0 g (3.5%) Magnum (12.5%) - added during boil, boiled 60 m
39 g (13.8%) Motueka (7.0%) - added during boil, boiled 20 m
22.0 g (7.8%) Amarillo® (8.5%) - added during boil, boiled 10 m
22.0 g (7.8%) Amarillo® (8.5%) - steeped after boil
50 g (17.7%) ADHA 527 (13.4%) - added dry to secondary fermenter


FYI - ADHA 527 is described as "A more subtle cousin of Azacca™, ADHA-527 has a full bitterness with a complex aroma that includes anise, stone fruit, and spice.Aroma can be described asanise; nectarine; stone fruit; warm; hint of lime; hop spice; floral"


----------



## Mardoo (12/2/17)

ADHA 527 is the bomb in dark beers.


----------



## LorriSanga (12/2/17)

Rukh said:


> A big red ale to use up some hops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fark me, thats bitter Rukh!


----------



## mofox1 (12/2/17)

Brewing up a Rye IPA to celebrate free hops from Belgrave Brewer & Yob.

Rye IPA
OG: 1.073, IBUs: 65, SRM: 13
FG: 1.015 w/ a big slurry pitch of GigaYeast's Vermont IPA

59.0% Gladfields American Ale Malt
24.6% Wey Rye Malt
6.5% Gladfields Vienna
4.3% Carared
2.0% Acidulated
0.5% Gladfields Light Choc (500L)

Mashed in cold, target sacc temp of 67.
CaCl & Gypsum additions.

Perle for 60min addition of 9 IBU, then I start dumping hops @ 0min and in the cube.

0min based on 50L, adds ~ 36 IBU
0.8g/L Chinook
1.0g/L Galaxy
0.4g/L Simcoe
0.8g/L Victoria flowerz

Cube hops (@ 80 degC) based on 46L, adds ~ 20 IBU:
1.3g/L Citra
0.9g/L Galaxy
1.3g/L Victoria flowerz

Dry hops:
Cascade, Citra & Galaxy for a total of ~ 4 to 5g/L

Mashed in cold last night, saved several hours so far... I've been pretty lazy about it this morning and I'm already about to start fly sparging.

Will need to reduce HLT vol next time though (HEX coil in HLT) as the elt was having a hard time keeping temp up in the HLT when I kicked off the recirc.
Temp log went like this:
9:42am HLT: 66.4, Mash outlet: 23.4. Kicked off recirc, HLT temp immediately starts dropping.
9:47am HLT: 61.4, Mash outlet: 35.3. Removing a cube worth of water from HLT to reduce thermal mass so that HLT elt can heat quicker.
9:53am HLT: 59.6, Mash outlet: 46.2. Finished removing water, HLT temp dropped lower but is now increasing again.
9:57am HLT: 60.7, Mash outlet: 50.3. Mash temp has been climbing rapidly.
10:02am HLT: 63.3, Mash outlet: 51.1. 20min after recirc started
10:09am HLT: 66.8, Mash outlet: 59.5.
10:11am HLT: 66.7, Mash Outlet: 60.1. 30min from start of recirc & the coldest part of the mash is over 60, w00t! Bumped HLT temp to hit 68 instead of 67. Going to cook up some froached eggs for breakfast.
10:39am HLT: 68.1, Mash outlet: 67.1. Can't be arsed taking any more logs... it's doin it's thang.

Big thanks to Jesse for the cold mash in tips. If I can be arsed next time getting up and flicking some switches at 7am, I'll be done well before lunch.

I should probably go and sparge now...


----------



## nosco (12/2/17)

Just pitched a Bo Pils into my new Brew Bucket!

The Bo Pils from Classic Styles with 2001. Im gonna take this one slow and do it properly I hope. I stepped up the 2001 into 2lt and then 3lt. Pitched at 8c and Ill let it free rise to 10c. Shouldnt need a D rest then.

I have 2 cubes so Im going to collect some yeast off this one, clean the brew bucket and repitch the 2nd cube the same. Lagering in the kegs.

Could have done with at the start of summer but never too late for a nice (I hope) pils.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/2/17)

nosco said:


> I have 2 cubes so Im going to collect some yeast off this one, clean the brew bucket and repitch the 2nd cube the same. Lagering in the kegs.


Use the entire yeast cake!! :super: the more yeast the better at these low temps

When this batch is finished, cold crash the beer to 4c for packaging. At the same time chill the 2nd cube of pils wort to 4c. 

Pitch the 4c chilled wort into the yeast cake which is at teh same temp, free rise to 9c for ferment. 

I give it a 2-3mins blast of pure O2 aswell.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/2/17)

This beer is made for the yeast cake for my planned Helles and then subsequent IPL :beerbang:

*Fake Blonde 2 *

OG 1048
FG 1010
ABV 5.1%
IBU 28

Mashed @ 64c for a dry finish

80% Ale
15% Wheat
5% Carapils

60min Boil

Northern Brewer @ 60m = 15ibu
Centennial @ WP = 13ibu

Fermented with Lager Yeast Strain *W34/70 @ 15c *- rehydrated and will raise 1c each day after 72hrs of fermentation. 

Dry Hopped in dry hopping vessel with 6 hops combo = 2g/L ( Citra, Simcoe, Centennial, Rakua, Nelson Sav, Amarillo )


----------



## technobabble66 (13/2/17)

My latest version of a Roger's Ale clone.

Vol = 22L
OG = 1.040
FG = 1.013
IBU = 24
EBC = 30.5
alc% = 3.8%

1.39kg Ale, Viking (34.8%)
1kg Vienna, Viking (25%)
1kg Munich, Viking (25%)
0.24kg Heritage Crystal, Simpsons (6%)
0.24kg CaraPils, Wey (6%)
0.06kg Midnight Wheat, Briess (1.5%)
0.007kg Acidulated, Wey (1.8%)

11g EKG (5.7%) @FWH
10g each of EKG, Galaxy flowers (11.1%) & Cascade (6.8%) into the cube (@20mins)
10g EKG dry hopped (maybe)

Pitched onto a Mangrove Jacks M44 yeast cake.

Mashed & initial boil on the 9th. Finished boil and cubed on the 11th, pitched onto a yeast cake today, on the 13th.


----------



## nosco (13/2/17)

Pratty1 said:


> Use the entire yeast cake!! :super: the more yeast the better at these low temps
> 
> When this batch is finished, cold crash the beer to 4c for packaging. At the same time chill the 2nd cube of pils wort to 4c.
> 
> ...


 Checked this morning after 12 hours from pitching. Its bubbling slowly through the blow off tube. I chilled the first cube to 7c. After it went in the BB it warmed up to 8c. I did give it a 1min blast of o2 but it started foaming through the grommet hole in the lid. Not much head space on a BB. I always forget to give another blast at 10 hours. Ill try it next one. They might be slightly different beers with the extra yeast and o2 planned for the 2nd cube.


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/2/17)

It's the first time in years and brings back many memories. A *Midnight Brew*.

Sons of Zeus II
55L
1.065
65IBU
27ish EBC
7%is ABV

55% Munich
29% Wheat
5% Abbey
1% *Midnight* Wheat
10% Sugarz post boil

52/62/67/72/78 for 10/10/50/10/180 (overnight 5am mash finish)

FWH: CTZ to 11 IBU
Cube and DH CTZ, Apollo and Bravo

Got the Braumeister testing its limits. 13.5KG grain in 55L was too thick for my liking so adjusted top plate and added an extra 10L water. Will sparge 10L around 5am. Aiming to be finished by 7am. Planned on mashing in at 11pm but due to setting up, updating software, mucking around and a few trial and errors its finally mashed in and raising up to the first rest. Going into 5x 11L cubes each with a different yeast and will ferment one by one throughout the year to fill a party keg as I want/need them.

I had brewed a similar version of this a few years back as a swap beer but used red x and wheat. This time using what I have on hand and adding some dirty sugarz.

The iPod is on charge, there is an unusual but enjoyable silence, the sparge water measured and treated. Alarm set. Time to catch some z's.


----------



## shacked (15/2/17)

Just mashing out a blonde ale, or it is called a summer ale now... or is it an XPA...or a pacific or garden ale... I can't keep track.

80% JW Trad
10% Gladfield Toffee
5% Vienna - bestmalz
5% Torrified wheat - bairds

Mashed at 65 for 90 mins. Added a little gypsum, cal chloride and epsom 5/5/3g.

Shooting for an OG of 1.043 and ABV of 4.2% with an IBU of 24 as follows:

8 IBU mosaic FWH
8 IBU mosaic cube
8 IBU citra cube

yeast... ahh.. maybe some third generation WLP013 - London Ale or some 002.


----------



## fw00r (16/2/17)

fw00r said:


> Interesting, Thanks for the feedback all, Will have to see how it goes!
> Tasted fine from the hydro sample... but that was with a 1.051 level of sweetness.


Quoting myself to report back: Harshness from Galaxy bittering addition was not really present for me!


----------



## technobabble66 (16/2/17)

Mashing a quaffable Oaty Saison - it's going to be the next Big Thing, trust me! B)

*Le Coup D'Avoine*
*(The Oat Hit)*

Vol=23L
OG=1.043
FG=1.007
IBU=21.2
EBC=8
alc%=5.0

3.1kg (77.5%) Boh Pils, Wey
0.4kg (10%) Instant Oats, Coles brand (lightly toasted in the pot/pan for 10mins first)
0.2kg (5%) Aromatic, Ding
0.1kg (2.5%) Acidulated, Wey
0.2kg (5%) white sugar, inverted with cream of tartar at 110°C for 15mins, then raised to 145°C to colour a little to golden.

25g Hall Mitt (2.6%AA) + 20g Styrians (2.6%AA) @ FWH
20g Hall Mitt + 20g Styrians @ 20mins (cube)
maybe some dry hopping of a little of either styrians or simcoe. 

Mashed the 400g oats plus 400g pils + 20g acidulated with 2.5L water at 44°C for 30mins as a beta-glucanase rest, then raised to 64°C while i got everything else ready.
Mash schedule was 55/64/68/72/78 for 5/50/30/20/2

To be a starter for a WLP-530 yeast cake. Fermented at 18°C.


----------



## droid (17/2/17)

Saturday = 44ltr Saison with wlp590/648 2ndry with apricots, needed quick.

Sunday = RIS with GigaYeast Sour Cherry Funk long-term ferment/condition

^ and we can scrap the above because the grain didn't arrive express today via Star-Track not sure where the problem is but I'd like my $18 back in freight for 5kg of acidulated grain!
No brewing this weekend now, can't do during the next week and next weekend is beerfest so that's me fecked for at least a fortnight.

but on a lighter note I'm sending my brew energy outwards to help my fellow brewers with some good brew vibes this weekend in their brew-houses


----------



## paulyman (17/2/17)

Have a mate staying the weekend who wanted to see how to brew something more than a cider. So pulled the GF out after dinner and put down Jamil's Brewing with Style California Common. Adapted for No Chill so he can take the cube home with him on Sunday.


----------



## technobabble66 (17/2/17)

Well done, paulyman. Good on ya for promoting the home brewing scene! And sneaking out a cube for yourself, i'm assuming 
Hopefully you sent him home with some yeast as well


----------



## droid (18/2/17)

First brew with water adjustments hooray! Going to see how a 64degC mash goes.

Title: APA Feb 2017 with water adj

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American Pale Ale
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 48 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 60 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.036
Efficiency: 67.5% (ending kettle)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.045
Final Gravity: 1.008
ABV (standard): 4.96%
IBU (tinseth): 33.45
SRM (morey): 5

FERMENTABLES:
6 kg - American - Pale 2-Row (57.1%)
4 kg - German - Wheat Malt (38.1%)
0.25 kg - German - CaraRed (2.4%)
0.25 kg - German - CaraMunich I (2.4%)

HOPS:
15 g - Magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 15, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 13.45
25 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.3, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min at 99 °C, IBU: 7.45
25 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.9, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min at 99 °C, IBU: 6.72
40 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min at 99 °C, IBU: 5.83

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 64 C, Time: 90 min, Amount: 31 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Fermentation Temp: 18 C

TARGET WATER PROFILE:
Profile Name: Light colored and hoppy
Ca2: 75
Mg2: 5
Na: 10
Cl: 50
SO4: 150
HCO3: 0


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/2/17)

Another Stout for me today.

Gladfield Ale and Pilsner malts/Gladfield roast barley etc.

1/2 dark grains in mash and 1/2 cold steeped.

Hops not sure yet, I'll see what's in the freezer.


----------



## tj2204 (18/2/17)

Vienna APA thingie

100% wey Vienna to about 1.048
Mash 65-66
Centennial, chinook, mosaic cube
Maybe tiny centennial fwh to bump up bittering a touch.
Ibu 35 ish

Yeast prob m44


----------



## Weizguy (18/2/17)

&nbsp;


Pratty1 said:


> This beer is made for the yeast cake for my planned Helles and then subsequent IPL&nbsp; :beerbang:
> &nbsp;
> *Fake Blonde 2&nbsp;*
> &nbsp;
> ...


&nbsp;

Just wondering why you didn't use the Munich Lager II from the Kellerbier from the mid -year NSW case swap 2016. Great yeast. Disappointing.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/2/17)

Bitsa Mash Hopped Strong Ale. A throw of the dice on this one. An experiment with spent hops in the mash. If it works well I may do this with old hops in the mash for the sake of it.

Malts to use up:
Powels Malt (local)49.2%
Smoked Malt 16.9%
Cara Pils 16.9%
Munick 13.6%
Acidulated 1.7%
Mashed in 65c for 3 hours because of keggle leaking issues with upgrades. Decoction for mash out at 73c. Batch sparge.

Spent dry hops: 60g (when they were dry) Each of Chinook and Galaxy flowers pulled out of kegs beer soaked, mixed into mash at first infusion.

The early boil taste is about 30 IBU to my surprize. I was expecting less.

30g Chinook flowers at flame out
70g Galaxy flowers at flame out
Chill to 75c
100g Simcoe for hop stand at ~73c for half hour.

Yeast harvested from last brew. WLP007 with some Coopers cultured.

That much Carapils makes it really sweet so the IBU's have to up there too, in my thinking.

OG = 1.065
FG = ? ~ 1.013
IBU = 55 to 65 ?
EBC = ~13
ABV = ~ 7.3%
Bitterness ratio 0.873 IBU/SG


----------



## Mardoo (19/2/17)

Planning a collab day next week with MidnightBrew. We're shooting at knocking out three beers with a combo of gas-fired kettle and beer robot/BM. A new Pale Mild, AJ80's Oatmeal Stout, and one of MB's Dark Mild creations.


----------



## Matplat (19/2/17)

Got on the S&W train last night

50% Ale
50% Wheat 

OG 1.053

Galaxy in the cube to 22ibu with 90g ready for dry hop

US-05

I would have done this with a shit ton of flame out hops, but summer tap water temp is keeping the IC out of action until I can get a pre-chiller sorted.


----------



## shacked (19/2/17)

Rum Robust Porter

77% Loughran stout malt
6.5% Gladfield supernova
5% Simpsons naked oats
4% Caramunich 60L
4% Briess dark chocolate
2.5% Carafa sp 1
1% Carafa sp 3

OG 1.066

38 IBU from EKG @ FWH

2 american med toast oak dominos for the keg. 20 mins at 140C then soaked in spiced rum (sailor jerrys)


----------



## fungrel (19/2/17)

Style Name: Belgian Pale Ale
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 23 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 27.8 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.038
Efficiency: 75% (brew house)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.048
Final Gravity: 1.011
ABV (standard): 4.89%
IBU (tinseth): 24.62
SRM (morey): 9.17

FERMENTABLES:
2.6 kg - German - Pale Ale (56.5%)
1.5 kg - German - Munich Light (32.6%)
200 g - German - Wheat Malt (4.3%)
200 g - Rapadura Sugar - (late addition) (4.3%)
50 g - German - Melanoidin (1.1%)
50 g - German - Carafa II (1.1%)

HOPS:
13 g - Magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 10.2, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 16.33
22 g - Tettnanger, Type: Pellet, AA: 5.1, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min at 99 °C, IBU: 8.29

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 67 C, Time: 75 min
2) Temp: 75 C, Time: 20 min
Starting Mash Thickness: 2.7 L/kg

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
0.5 each - Whirlfloc, Time: 5 min, Type: Fining, Use: Boil
0.5 tsp - Yeast Nut, Time: 15 min, Type: Other, Use: Boil
0.5 ml - ALDC, Type: Other, Use: Primary
5 ml - Biofine Clear, Type: Other, Use: Primary


----------



## LorriSanga (19/2/17)

NZPA

BB Ale 87%
C40 6%
Munich I 6%
Acid 1%

Hopped late with Pac Jade & Motueka
WY1056

OG 1.048
30 IBU


----------



## sp0rk (19/2/17)

A version of AndrewQLD's Lite Rice Lager with a small addition of roast barley for colour, a tad more bitterness and a small dry hopping

*sp0rk's Rice Lager* (Australian Light Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.035 (°P): 8.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.44 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 12.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

77.25% Pale Malt
22.47% Flaked Rice
0.28% Roasted Barley

1.1 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 6 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 64°C for 120 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 14°C with Saflager S-23


----------



## AJ80 (19/2/17)

Mardoo said:


> Planning a collab day next week with MidnightBrew. We're shooting at knocking out three beers with a combo of gas-fired kettle and beer robot/BM. A new Pale Mild, AJ80's Oatmeal Stout, and one of MB's Dark Mild creations.


The ultimate compliment. Good luck with the brew day


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/2/17)

AJ80 said:


> The ultimate compliment. Good luck with the brew day


When we decided to do a stout we couldn't pass up on this opportunity. Has to be one of my all time favourite swap beers of all the swaps I've participated in. I've got one more from 2016 xmas to try and guess who's beer it is?

If you're in this neck of the woods on Saturday you're welcome to stop by for a beer or two.


----------



## mofox1 (26/2/17)

Simple Irish Red today.

OG: 1.048
IBU: 23.7
SRM: 17

86.5% Gladfield Ale Malt
10% Gladfield Redback
2.5% Simpsons Roast Barley
1% Gladfield Dark Crystal

Cold mash in with a single step to 67°C.

Fuggles & Tett @ 60min.

Spun up some WLP004 which has been frozen for a couple of years and it's taken off like a mofo. This will be on as soon as I can get the two other batches out of the ferm fridge!


----------



## sp0rk (26/2/17)

Doing a batch of Choc Porter ready to age for winter, looking at racking this one on to some cherries.

*Choc Porter* (Robust Porter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.29 %
Colour (SRM): 33.6 (EBC): 66.1
Bitterness (IBU): 31.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

80.55% Maris Otter Malt
10.51% Munich I
5.4% Chocolate
3.54% Black Roasted Barley

2 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

4.3 g/L Cocoa Nibs @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/2/17)

^ ^ spork.

If you havent before used cocoa nibs Id suggest leaving them for secondary. Boiling them will not get the flavour especially with that % of roasted barely. Best to ferment and then do a 7day secondary and then rack to the cherries.


----------



## sp0rk (26/2/17)

I've done it this way before and it's won awards, but I may try it after 7 days in primary, then rack on to the cherries


----------



## Bribie G (26/2/17)

This morning I found some Ella Hops in my freezer, had completely forgotten about them.
Hunting for some noodles in the "carbs" section of the pantry and came up with an equally forgotten packet of Polenta.

Should be an easy drinking blondie with nice hops upfront.

*Ella Maize Ale*
Blonde Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.950
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 33.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Weyermann Pilsner (90.91%)
0.450 kg Polenta (9.09%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Ella Pellet (13.6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
20.0 g Ella Pellet (13.6% Alpha) @ Dry Hop (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
Lactic Acid / Calcium Lactate
Calcium Sulphate

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. No cereal mash, just tipped in the boiled polenta slurry to acheive 66 degrees.
Fermented at 18°C with Mangrove Jack's M42 - New World Strong Ale


----------



## SBOB (26/2/17)

what does the polenta do/add to the end result?


----------



## Bribie G (26/2/17)

Lightens the body, and gives a nice smoothness with a faint "corn" flavour. Common in many American and European beers such as Stella Artois or Miller.

Maize, or rice, is preferable to using cane sugar as it gets converted mainly to maltose in the mash.


----------



## btrots87 (26/2/17)

After a few months with not enough time to brew, and a broken ferment fridge that has now been replaced with a bigger model, I decided to put down two brews this weekend to refill the keg fridge.

English Bitter

OG~1.045
FG~1.012
ABV~4.3%
IBU~30

90% Maris Otter
6% Dark Crystal
4% Torrified Wheat

Mashed at 69C for an hour

20 g - Northern Brewer @ 60 min~24 IBU
20 g - Challenger @ 10 min~7 IBU
30 g - Challenger @ flameout

Fermented with S-04 at 20C

American Pale Ale


STATS:
OG~1.047
FG~1.010
ABV~4.8%
IBU~30

78% Pale Ale
10% Wheat
10% Munich Light
2% Acidulated Malt

Mashed at 63C for 90 minutes

7 g - Warrior @ 60 minutes ~13 IBU
20 g - Amarillo, 20g Willamette, 10g Citra @ 10 minutes ~17 IBU
20 g - Amarillo, 20g Willamette, 10g Citra @ Whirlpool

Fermented with Nottingham at 20C


----------



## Mr B (26/2/17)

Double brew day. Very excited about the belgian 


_49 Zombie Dust Citra APA_

_American Pale Ale_

*Type:* All Grain

*Date:* 25 Feb 2017

*Batch Size (fermenter):* 45.00 l

*Brewer:* Mr B

*Boil Size:* 53.96 l

*Asst Brewer:*

*Boil Time:* 60 min

*Equipment:* 70L Mash tun

*End of Boil Volume* 48.96 l

*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 75.00 %

*Final Bottling Volume:* 45.00 l

*Est Mash Efficiency* 78.3 %

*Fermentation:* Ale, Single Stage

*Taste Rating(out of 50):* 30.0

*Taste Notes:*

*Ingredients*​ 

​ 
Ingredients

*Amt*

*Name*

*Type*

*#*

*%/IBU*

20.10 g

Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)

Water Agent

1

-

14.60 g

Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins)

Water Agent

2

-

7.30 g

Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins)

Water Agent

3

-

5.00 ml

Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins)

Water Agent

4

-

4.50 kg

Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM)

Grain

5

45.0 %

4.50 kg

Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM)

Grain

6

45.0 %

0.50 kg

Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM)

Grain

7

5.0 %

0.30 kg

Carapils (Briess) (1.5 SRM)

Grain

8

3.0 %

0.20 kg

Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM)

Grain

9

2.0 %

20.00 g

Citra [12.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min

Hop

10

20.0 IBUs

10.00 g

Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min

Hop

11

6.1 IBUs

15.00 g

Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min

Hop

12

6.4 IBUs

15.00 g

Citra [12.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 min

Hop

13

0.0 IBUs

20.00 g

Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 10.0 Days

Hop

14

0.0 IBUs


*Beer Profile*​ 

*Est Original Gravity:* 1.052 SG

*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.046 SG

_*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.010 SG

*Measured Final Gravity:* 1.010 SG

*Estimated Alcohol by Vol:* 5.5 %

_*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 4.7 %

_*Bitterness:*_ 32.5 IBUs

*Calories:* 427.1 kcal/l

_*Est Color:*_ 5.6 SRM



*Mash Profile*​ 

*Mash Name:* 3V 70L 64 2 step profile

*Total Grain Weight:* 10.00 kg

*Sparge Water:* 28.97 l

*Grain Temperature:* 22.2 C

*Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C

*Tun Temperature:* 22.2 C

*Adjust Temp for Equipment:* TRUE

*Mash PH:* 5.20

​ 
Mash Steps

*Name*

*Description*

*Step Temperature*

*Step Time*

Mash Step

Add 35.00 l of water and heat to 64.0 C over 5 min

64.0 C

60 min

Mash Step

Heat to 78.0 C over 20 min

78.0 C

10 min


*Sparge Step:* Fly sparge with 28.97 l water at 75.6 C

*Mash Notes:*



_50 Leffe Radieuse (JZ Belgian Dubbel)_

_Belgian Dubbel_

*Type:* All Grain

*Date:* 21 Feb 2017

*Batch Size (fermenter):* 45.00 l

*Brewer:* Mr B

*Boil Size:* 53.96 l

*Asst Brewer:*

*Boil Time:* 60 min

*Equipment:* 70L Mash tun

*End of Boil Volume* 48.96 l

*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 70.00 %

*Final Bottling Volume:* 45.00 l

*Est Mash Efficiency* 73.1 %

*Fermentation:* Ale, Single Stage

*Taste Rating(out of 50):* 30.0

*Taste Notes:*

*Ingredients*​ 

​ 
Ingredients

*Amt*

*Name*

*Type*

*#*

*%/IBU*

66.00 l

Chimay water for Belgian Dubbel

Water

1

-

6.00 ml

Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins)

Water Agent

2

-

10.00 kg

Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (2.0 SRM)

Grain

3

77.8 %

0.93 kg

Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)

Grain

4

7.2 %

0.35 kg

Aromatic Malt (26.0 SRM)

Grain

5

2.7 %

0.35 kg

Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM)

Grain

6

2.7 %

0.35 kg

Special B Malt (180.0 SRM)

Grain

7

2.7 %

0.47 kg

Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM)

Sugar

8

3.7 %

0.40 kg

Candi Sugar, Dark (275.0 SRM)

Sugar

9

3.1 %

65.00 g

Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min

Hop

10

17.4 IBUs

1.0 pkg

Abbeye Ale (Lallemand #-) [35.49 ml]

Yeast

11

-


*Beer Profile*​ 

*Est Original Gravity:* 1.063 SG

*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.046 SG

_*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.007 SG

*Measured Final Gravity:* 1.010 SG

*Estimated Alcohol by Vol:* 7.4 %

_*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 4.7 %

_*Bitterness:*_ 17.4 IBUs

*Calories:* 427.1 kcal/l

_*Est Color:*_ 19.0 SRM



*Mash Profile*​ 

*Mash Name:* 3V 70 64 2 step profile

*Total Grain Weight:* 12.85 kg

*Sparge Water:* 26.75 l

*Grain Temperature:* 22.2 C

*Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C

*Tun Temperature:* 22.2 C

*Adjust Temp for Equipment:* TRUE

*Mash PH:* 5.20

​ 
Mash Steps

*Name*

*Description*

*Step Temperature*

*Step Time*

Mash Step

Add 39.21 l of water and heat to 64.0 C over 5 min

64.0 C

60 min

Mash Step

Heat to 78.0 C over 20 min

78.0 C

10 min


*Sparge Step:* Fly sparge with 26.75 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## Mr B (26/2/17)

Argh **** it. Cant work out how to get Beersmith recipes on here.

Any tips on how to do it so they are actally understandable?


----------



## Bribie G (26/2/17)

That one looked like a Sunday Sermon


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/2/17)

*Double IPA *

OG 1074
FG 1012
ABV 8%
IBU 140 (calculated)
EBC 14


93% BB Ale Malt
4% JW Crystal (100ebc)
3% Dextrose @ 10m

Mashed @ 65c for 90mins - target pH 5.3-5.5

90min boil

FWH - Warrior = 35ibu

90m - Columbus = 25bu
45m - Amarillo = 15ibu
30m - Simcoe = 40ibu

10m - Whirlfloc, Gypsum and Cal Chloride

Whirlpool @ 95c for 10mins = 21g each of Cascade, Centennial, Amarillo & Simcoe (84g) = 25ibu

Chilled to 18c, fermented with US05

Dry Hopping:

Round 1
Simcoe 21g, Cascade 21g, Columbus 14g

Round 2
Simcoe 21g, Cascade 14g, Amarillo 7g, Columbus 7g


----------



## Gloveski (2/3/17)

A mangrove jacks helles lager all grain kit getting done tomorrow


----------



## JDW81 (3/3/17)

Making a double batch of a simple golden ale tomorrow. 

OG 1046
FG 1010
IBUs 25

75% pale malt
20% wheat
5% crystal 40

Simcoe to 10 IBUs at 60 minutes 
Simcoe to 15 IBUs in the cube (calculated as 15 minutes)

Ferment with 1272 
1g/L dry hop with each simcoe and cascade


----------



## Curly79 (11/3/17)

Just starting this one. I'll be using my HERMS for the first time. Happy Days [emoji2][emoji482][emoji482][emoji482]


It doesn't mention Mash Out. But I'll give it 10min at 75c.?


----------



## manticle (11/3/17)

78 -80


----------



## Curly79 (11/3/17)

manticle said:


> 78 -80


Ok. Thanks mate


----------



## Curly79 (11/3/17)

Any reason why you wouldn't Mash out?


----------



## malt junkie (11/3/17)

Internet dead (thanks NBN) so without software brewed by thumb. (Ibu might be a little high)
Offensive
Warped Head (session ipa)
45L OG 1056
Grain

Pale Ale malt 6kg
Best Wheat 3kg
Amber 800g
Carramunich 500g
Carapils 500g
Medium chrystal 300g
Mashed 60min @ 64°c

Hops

Magnum 60g 60min
Victoria secret 100g 15min
Amerillo 100g 0min

Yeast WLP 001 @ 17°c

It'll be beer.


----------



## mofox1 (11/3/17)

Curly79 said:


> Any reason why you wouldn't Mash out?


From a home brew perspective, is a mash out even necessary for most beer styles? I can see it being useful for a mild or similar, but I tend to just start heating my boil kettle once the sweet wort covers the element during sparge. But that is more just to get /keep it up near boiling to save time later.

Heating the mash to over 70 makes it (at least for me) foamy and loose, which seems to negate the benefit of the recirculated mash.

I assume this has probably been covered numerous times before... I should just go and dafsffs and find out what I'm missing out on h34r:


----------



## Danscraftbeer (11/3/17)

Chinook Harvest 40lt

OG = 1.050
FG = 1.012
IBU = 37
EBC = 20
ABV = 5%

8.0kg Weyermann Pale = 87.4%
0.5kg Melanoiden = 5.5%
0.25kg Crystal = 2.7%
0.25kg Dark Crystal = 2.7%
0.15kg Acidulated = 1.6%
Mashed 1st infusion 53c-20m. 2nd infusion 63c-75m. Decoction 76c-20m.

13g Magnum 60m = 10 ibu
50g Chinook 10m = 12 ibu
50g Chinook whirl 30min = 12 ibu
100g Chinook hop stand at 75c 30min = 3 ibu

Nottingham at 16c.


----------



## husky (11/3/17)

Harvest ale tomorrow night hopefully. Using all 2017 home grown hops, might play around with the Vic additions to lower IBU's a bit but my WP IBU's usually come out lower than beersmith has been predicting.


----------



## Curly79 (11/3/17)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=95904
Big brew day that one! **** a duck . Ended up with maybe 3/4 of a cube from a 35 Ltr pre boil volume. Looked chunky as hell before a decent whirlpool, cleared up pretty well by the time I cubed it. Ferment and stash for winter. Mmmm. Can't wait.


----------



## Yob (11/3/17)

giving serious consideration to a harvest DIPA double batch.. if I can find a stainless scourer, it's on...

RIS if I cant...


----------



## manticle (11/3/17)

Do you know how to make an RIS?


----------



## Coodgee (11/3/17)

malt junkie said:


> Internet dead (thanks NBN) so without software brewed by thumb. (Ibu might be a little high)
> Offensive
> Warped Head (session ipa)
> 45L OG 1056
> ...


It'll be f***ing bitter beer!!


----------



## Mardoo (11/3/17)

husky said:


> Harvest ale tomorrow night hopefully. Using all 2017 home grown hops, might play around with the Vic additions to lower IBU's a bit but my WP IBU's usually come out lower than beersmith has been predicting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try shifting your IBU estimations from Tinseth to Rager. In Beersmith Preferences, under Bitterness, change your bitterness formula to Rager. Tinseth is the default, and I find Rager lands closer to my expectations.


----------



## malt junkie (11/3/17)

Coodgee said:


> It'll be f***ing bitter beer!!


Yeah may 45ibu on that 60min addition though thats a guess.


----------



## tj2204 (11/3/17)

Chinook pale ale

22l batch

4.25kg bb ale
0.5 wey Munich 1
0.25 bb med crystal
0.1 wey acidulated

2 hour mash @ 67ish

5g Columbus @ 60
25g Columbus @ cube
50g Chinook @ cube
50g Chinook @ dry hop

Mashed in about 30 mins ago, will pull the bag when both kids are in bed.

[emoji482]


----------



## Yob (11/3/17)

manticle said:


> Do you know how to make an RIS?


Still learning


----------



## manticle (11/3/17)

Fun lessons


----------



## Rorschach (12/3/17)

Put down an Aussie Pale Ale from a Mangroves Jacks kit today. Currently sat in my laundry tub with 3 ice bricks. ETD: 5 weeks.


----------



## LorriSanga (13/3/17)

LC Bright Ale

68% Pilz
20% Vienna
6% Carapils
6% Wheat

Motueka/Cascade @ 45/20/DH

Mash @ 65. Boil for 90.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/3/17)

Pratty1 said:


> *Double IPA *
> 
> OG 1074
> FG 1012
> ...


Ran into an efficiency with the mash and was 14 points from target preboil gravity of 1.059 so............I removed the malt from the BM malt pipe, milled 2kg of pale malt and mashed that at 65c for 45mins with a 5min mash out at 78c. Preboil gravity was 1.065........woop's now Im over and probably wont require the DEX......SG = 1.085 after a 90min boil.

That gave me a 9.2% abv with a expected FG of 1.016. Its likely to ferment lower to around 1.013-1.014 which will make it a 9.5% DIPA :huh:

@ 140ibu...... it should be enough to balance the ABV.


question: do you find a much higher gains from a higher preboil gravity?

For example/s:

preboil gravity 1.040, 90m boil i get 1.049 - ~ 1 point of gravity per 10mins

preboil gravity 1.055, 90m boil i get 1.070 - ~ 1.6 points of gravity per 10mins

and for the recent beer 1.065, 90m boil i get 1.085 - ~ 2.2 points of gravity per 10mins


----------



## Coodgee (13/3/17)

^^ party at your place!! my 100% gladfield american ale DIPA turned out really nice. 7.7%, easy drinking as you like, a hoppy stink and big flavour that lasts till the final mouthful. That was with 400grams of hops. I had OG 1.068 and it finished at 1.010. Funnily enough a beer for any occasion - could pass for a lawn mower beer but just really satisfying.


----------



## fletcher (13/3/17)

Pratty1 said:


> *Double IPA *
> 
> OG 1074
> FG 1012
> ...


*coughs*

4% crystal?!?!?!?!

pratty you've gone mad haha


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/3/17)

fletcher said:


> *coughs*
> 
> 4% crystal?!?!?!?!
> 
> pratty you've gone mad haha


hahahahaha, that made me literally laugh out loud!!

Its only for colour, i can assure you.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/3/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Chinook Harvest 40lt
> 
> OG = 1.050
> FG = 1.012
> ...


So to quote my own post for corrections. Must have nailed the water chemistry with this instead of predicted 76% total efficiency I got 85% crazy stuff OG ended up at 1.057 which has lowered the bitterness ratio planned but oh well. Its very Malty flavour and Nectar like aroma. Upped the Hops a little too.
The clearest pre boil wort I've ever seen. As clear as well lagered finished beer it was freaky. Must be the Weyermann? 1st time I've used it.
My bets on this one being a higher scorer in my judgments... :chug:


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/3/17)

Doing a NC fake blonde ale this weekend for my lager yeast cake to then make my Helles

Fake Blonde 2

OG 1.050
FG 1.012
ABV 5.2%
IBU 28
EBC 8

80% Pale malt
15% Wheat
5% Carapils

60min mash @ 65c, 60min boil.

Northern Brewer @ 60m = 10ibu
Centennial @ 10m = 18ibu

Fermented with W34/70 @ 15c

Dry Hopped with 4 hop combo @ 3g/L:

Simcoe, Rakua, Galaxy & Nelson Sauvin


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/3/17)

Whacked out a no-chill Mild to fill a keg (and possibly a couple of bottles for comp?) yesterday, pitching this tonight:

New Mild:

OG: 1.037 (estimated, not final)
FG: 1.012

25L batch (estimated, not final)

3.2kg Pale Ale Malt (a mixture of leftover Bairds Pale and some Gladfields Pale Ale Malt).
.4 kg Gladfields Dark Crystal
.15 Amber Malt
.1kg Roasted Barley
.05kg Choc Malt (JW)

25g Willamette at 60 mins (25 IBU) No Chill

Mash at 69 degrees (single infusion)

Brewing Salts:

6g Calcium Chloride
2g Gypsum

WLP004 (Irish Ale Yeast).


----------



## gaijin (14/3/17)

Split batch Cherry Wit (Dawson's Kreik) and Kiwi Wit (Kiwi As Brau). Yeah, my brew puns suck.

OG: 1.044
FG: 1.008 (expected)

43L batch split

2-row pale ale malt 3.50 kg 45%
Wheat malt 3.5 kg 45%
Oatmeal (flaked) 0.25 kg 3%
3kg cheries and 2.5kg kiwi fruit (equivalent 6% of fermentables)


8g CaSO4 added to mash. 67C for 60mins (single infusion).

Estimated alcohol = 5.2%

45g aged Centennial FWH to 20 IBU

Fermented with Mangrove Jacks Belgian Wit at 18 for 1 day and raised to 23 for 6 more. Fruit added at 7 days and fermented for 2 more weeks.


----------



## shacked (14/3/17)

gaijin said:


> Split batch Cherry Wit (Dawson's Kreik) and Kiwi Wit (Kiwi As Brau). Yeah, my brew puns suck.
> 
> OG: 1.044
> FG: 1.008 (expected)
> ...


Looks good mate. Interested to hear how the kiwi beer turns out. 

Did you add any bacteria? Just wondering why the aged hops if not.


----------



## technobabble66 (17/3/17)

Currently boiling:

*Sucker Punch Red IPA*
~Red NEIPA

I wanted to do something to use a big chunk of my homegrown hops that have just been harvested. I've been planning to do a red IPA at some point. And i'm keen to experiment with oats at the moment. While designing this, i came across discussions about NEIPAs and it seemed pretty much what i had in mind for this, so used those discussions/tips as extra guidance - in particular pushing the CaCl2 in the salt additions. Otherwise i basically just modified the (already slightly tweaked) Better Red Than Dead recipe i've used previously.

Vol=25L
OG=1.057
FG=1.010
IBU=40.5
EBC=30.6
alc=6.5%

2.9kg Ale Malt (48%)
1.5kg Munich (25%)
0.9kg Oats, instant (15%)
0.36kg CaraRed (6%)
0.25kg Crystal, Heritage (4%)
0.06kg Roasted Barley (1%)
0.06kg Acidulated (1%)

5g Homegrown Columbus flowers (set. 13.5%AA) @ FWH
42g Homegrown Columbus +10g Homegrown Chinook (est 13%AA) @20min (cubed)
40g each of Simcoe, Citra & Centennial pellets @dry

MJ-42 New World Strong yeast, fermented at 19°C

20L Mash, 18L sparge.

3g CaCl2 +1g each of CaSO4 & MgSO4 into mash
2.7g CaCl2 +0.9g each of CaSO4 & MgSO4 into sparge
2g CaCl2 +0.5g each of CaSO4 & MgSO4 into boil

Mash: 55/64/66/72/78 for 5/40/50/15/5

I did a seperate mash with the Instant Oats. Brought to the boil for 5mins in 5L water (probably unnecessary since they were instant). Allowed to cool, aided by an additional 2L of cold water. When it hit 45°C, added 1kg of the crushed Ale Malt plus all of the 60g of Acidulated malt. I was surprised to see that in adding just the first 100-200g of the malt to the very gummy thick porridge (still very thick in spite of adding the extra 2L water) it instantly transformed it to a watery liquid. I can only assume the beta glucanase works extremely quickly under these conditions. Just to be sure, I sat it for 20mins. Then raised it to 55°C, added it to the rest of the mash volume to make up the 20L total, then added the rest of the grain and begun the main mash schedule. 

The total volume after the sparge was in excess of my kettle, so did a side boil of ~7L down to ~1L ... an unintentional caramelisation step.


----------



## gaijin (17/3/17)

shacked said:


> Looks good mate. Interested to hear how the kiwi beer turns out.
> 
> Did you add any bacteria? Just wondering why the aged hops if not.


Nah, no brett in this one. I plan on doing a kettle sour with a similar recipe but wanted to do something simple before expanding on a 'base' recipe.

I've just cold crashed and will keg tomorrow so will post an update mid-next week.

The 'aged' hops are about 2 years old and I've read that the older hops that aren't yet cheesey are good for these type of brews so that typical fresh hop flavours don't clash with the yeast phenols/esters or the fruit flavours. Good way to get rid of hops that would be a bit of a let-down other hop-driven beers.


----------



## Coodgee (17/3/17)

Tomorrow I'm planning a double brew to use up some Simcoe and Columbus. The first recipe is a nice red ipa that i have brewed a few times and the second recipe will be the same hop schedule as the first recipe but with 100% Gladfields American ale malt. Will be an interesting comparison


----------



## petesbrew (17/3/17)

Brewing this now, the oysters are going down well with a sixpack of Guinness (not my favourite beer, but it IS St Paddy's Day)

Oyster Stout mk2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.98
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.458
Anticipated EBC: 86.6
Anticipated IBU:  43.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.6 5.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
2.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 950
3.8 0.23 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750
5.0 0.30 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.037 147
5.0 0.30 kg. JWM Roasted Malt Australia 1.032 1200

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 18.4 60 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 21.9 60 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 2.8 10 min.
14.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 11.00 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP013 London Ale




Notes
-----

1 doz oyster shells in the kettle.

London Ale yeast


----------



## Mr B (17/3/17)

mofox1 said:


> Heating the mash to over 70 makes it (at least for me) foamy and loose, which seems to negate the benefit of the recirculated mash.
> 
> I assume this has probably been covered numerous times before... I should just go and dafsffs and find out what I'm missing out on h34r:


Yeah that happens to me, it bothers me although probably doesnt make much difference to the beer.

I just got a sheet of perforated stainless from an aircon place for fifteen bucks, will put that on top of the mash with a sparge thingy I made up cable tied to it.

Will keep those pesky grains down and stop the sparge thing from sinking into the mash.


----------



## tj2204 (17/3/17)

Found some 2014 POR at the bottom of the freezer so making a simple Aussie ale tonight.

Grain bill was roughly
84% ale
12% wheat
2% med crystal
2% acidulated 

Mash at 66 for at least 1 1/2 hours - will prob be closer to 2

Single 60 min addition of POR for 25-30 ibu.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (17/3/17)

*Chinook Ale - Scotty's Harvest*
_American Pale Ale_

98% Joe White Pale Malt
2% Weyermann Acidulated Malt
Sticklebract @ 60mins 40 IBU's
30 min whirlpool home grown Chinook flowers(Lots)
Dry hop home grown Chinook flowers(Lots more) 
US-05


----------



## shacked (18/3/17)

Just mashed in my contribution to the ESB comp. 

Super Saison
70% castle pilsner
20% wheat (malted and torrified)
10% Demerara sugar
Plus a touch of acid and aromatic malts with a little cal chloride. 

3 hour mash at 63-64C. 

EKG for bitttering at FWH, Styrians in the WP for an IBU of 35. 

Targeting an ABV of 7.7% from a big pitch of battle tested third generation belle saison.


----------



## Coodgee (18/3/17)

Just finished a double brew day. Started at about 7.30am mildly hung over. Haven't really stopped in that time. Also managed to keg another beer. Both brews are Columbus and Simcoe ipa but the first is a red ipa with lots of dark malts and the other is 100% ale malt. Zzzzzz


----------



## petesbrew (18/3/17)

Got this sitting in the kettle, ready to boil.

Trogdor the Burninator IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.42
Anticipated OG: 1.069 Plato: 16.750
Anticipated EBC: 18.6
Anticipated IBU: 65.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
97.1 7.20 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
2.9 0.22 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.037 147

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
24.21 g. Warrior Pellet 15.60 51.6 60 min.
9.56 g. Centennial Whole 10.50 7.5 35 min.
24.21 g. HPA-035 Pellet 6.70 5.9 15 min.
24.21 g. HPA-035 Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.
20.58 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 Dry Hop
20.58 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 0.0 Dry Hop
20.58 g. Cascade Pellet 5.80 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP051 California Ale V


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/3/17)

German Ale (Altbier) 40lt cubed

OG = 1.050
FG = ~ 1.012
IBU = 38.5
EBC = 25
ABV = ~ 5%
Bitterness Ratio = 0.771 IBU/SG

75.8% Weyermann Pale
11.7% Melanoiden (was meant to be Munick I ran out)
3.5% Crystal
3.5% Wheat
2.6% Munick
1.8% Acidulated
1.2% Carafa Special
1st Infusion 50c for 20min. 2nd Infusion 64c for 70min. Decoction 74c for 10min. Multiple Batch sparged.

40g Magnum 60min = 27.3 IBU
150g Hallertaur Mittelfrueh 5min = 5.4 IBU
150g Saaz 5min = 5.1 IBU

Wyeast German Ale 1007


----------



## droid (20/3/17)

2nd collaboration brew done this year now with another colab noble hop harvest and subsequent Lager brewed with said hops in 2 weeks time, good for learning is a colab brew!

On the weekend we brewed a nice hop bursted APA with Ella, Amarillo and cascade
And a 6% stout with magnum, ekg and brambling cross, mine has had a pack of us 05 and a Gigayeast sour cherry funk starter and will be left to its own devices at 17dC until a rack onto more cherries before kegging

Cheers malt junkie and Lando


----------



## btrots87 (20/3/17)

Day off today so I put down a golden ale. My efficiency has been all over the place lately since moving house so it ended up a bit higher OG than I was expecting.

OG: 1.054
FG: 1.009
ABV~ 6%
IBU~ 30

65% Gladfield American Ale
28% Gladfield Wheat
5% CaraMunich III
2% Acidulated Malt

Mashed at 65C for 60 min

5 g - Warrior - 60 min
30 g - Amarillo - 15 min
30 g - Amarillo - 5 min
20 g - Amarillo - flameout
20 g - Amarillo - Dry Hop for 3 days

Fermented with US05 at 18C


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/3/17)

Yesterday's bevvy, I might have this wrong, as I'm at work:

McGoomba Irish Stout

OG: 1.053
FG: 1.010
IBU: 33.6 (No chill)

Grain Bill:

5kg Stout Malt (Ale Malt from hoppydays)
.282 Roasted Barley (leftovers)
.1 kg Black Malt
.1kg Dark Choc Malt
.2kg Dark Crystal
.03kg Biscuit Malt

30g First Gold at 60m
20g First Gold at cube 

WLP004 harvested from slurry

8g Gypsum
2g Calcium Chloride


----------



## argon (21/3/17)

```
Birthday Brew... after transfer to Kettle found out i had a broken LP regulator on the Rambo, 
had to split in 2 and boil the wort in the electric HLT. 

4 hours turned in to 6 hours.

It's always fuckin' something.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: IIPA
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 52.07 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 41.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 11.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 124.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
6.00 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM)         Grain         1        45.8 %        
5.50 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         2        42.0 %        
1.00 kg               Wheat Malt, Bel (2.0 SRM)                Grain         3        7.6 %         
0.60 kg               Caraaroma (130.0 SRM)                    Grain         4        4.6 %         
100.00 g              Columbus [12.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min       Hop           5        65.2 IBUs     
60.00 g               Cascade [6.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           6        11.9 IBUs     
60.00 g               Simcoe [14.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           7        25.7 IBUs     
60.00 g               Cascade [6.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           8        7.2 IBUs      
60.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           9        14.5 IBUs     
60.00 g               Cascade [6.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      
60.00 g               Simcoe [13.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           11       0.0 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast         12       -             
60.00 g               Columbus [12.90 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days    Hop           13       0.0 IBUs      
60.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days      Hop           14       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 13.10 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 38.00 l of water at 71.8 C          65.0 C        90 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 14.00l, 14.00l) of 95.0 C water
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## RdeVjun (21/3/17)

Not brewing enough argon, faults like that easily uncovered with routine use.


----------



## argon (22/3/17)

RdeVjun said:


> Not brewing enough argon, faults like that easily uncovered with routine use.


agreed.. rage quitting off gas... will be installing 2 elements in the 70L kettle. Lack of gas supply has always been an issue for me being motivated. This should sort it.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/3/17)

Base Jumper Ale 3

OG 1040
FG 1007
ABV 4.2%
IBU 20
EBC 7

25% JW Ale
25% JW Ale
25% Vienna
25% Wheat

Some acidulated to get to 5.2-5.4pH

Mashed at 65c for 45mins

60Min boil

Amarillo / Mosaic @ 10m
Amarillo / Mosaic @ WP

Fermented with US05 @ 18c

Dry hopped with 2g/L of Amarillo/Mosaic for 3 days


----------



## Rocker1986 (24/3/17)

Brew day tomorrow, a Bo Pils which I haven't done in a while. The recipe is based on 25L but I'll only be cubing about 22L into a 20L cube, because I figure with the mountain of hops in it that it's not gonna leave enough wort behind to fill a 25L cube. As a result obviously my overall efficiency will be down but it's just simpler for me to waste a bit of wort than to scale back the recipe and then potentially not be able to properly fill the 20L cube. This is also the last batch being fermented with 2001 Urquell yeast; I'll be moving on to the 2000 Budvar strain for a while now.

*Water and Treatment*
36.00 l Distilled Water 1 -
0.48 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
0.43 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 -
0.38 g Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 -
0.35 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 5 -

*Grains*
4.750 kg Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 94.7 %
0.160 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 7 3.2 %
0.100 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 8 2.0 %
0.007 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 9 0.1 %
_Mash at 63 for 40 minutes, 72 for 30 minutes, mash out at 78._

*Hops*
120.00 g Saaz - [1.3%] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 10 19.3 IBUs
120.00 g Saaz - [1.3%] - Boil 80.0 min Hop 11 17.4 IBUs
100.00 g Saaz - [1.3%] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 12 6.8 IBUs
50.00 g Saaz - [1.3%] - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 13 1.7 IBUs
_90 minute boil._

*Yeast*
Wyeast 2001 Urquell Lager, 563962nd generation (I don't know, it's been in re-use for 2 years




). Ferment at 10C for 5-6 days, raise to 18C until 15th day then drop to 0C for two weeks, before kegging.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0473 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0075 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
Bitterness: 45.2 IBUs
Est Color: 9.6 EBC


----------



## eungaibitter1 (24/3/17)

Namesake.
Golden Promise, Munich, Carapils. 60 min @ 66, OG1045, FG1010. POR,EKG 36IBU. 
US05, 18 degrees


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/3/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Brew day tomorrow, a Bo Pils which I haven't done in a while. The recipe is based on 25L but I'll only be cubing about 22L into a 20L cube, because I figure with the mountain of hops in it that it's not gonna leave enough wort behind to fill a 25L cube. As a result obviously my overall efficiency will be down but it's just simpler for me to waste a bit of wort than to scale back the recipe and then potentially not be able to properly fill the 20L cube. This is also the last batch being fermented with 2001 Urquell yeast; I'll be moving on to the 2000 Budvar strain for a while now.
> 
> *Water and Treatment*
> 36.00 l Distilled Water 1 -
> ...


1.3% AA for 390g into wort will absorb 4.68lts of wort.

You will be lucky to get 20lts if you don't account for the absorption.

And the vegetal note will be hard to hide, surely you have some magnum for the fwh and 80m additions??


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/3/17)

Brew day today.

100% home made barley malt (from 'feed grade barley- local stock feeds store). Bit like a pale malt.

Cascade and Riwaka.

Work the rest out as I go.


----------



## Mardoo (25/3/17)

Do a solid protein rest since it's from feed grade.


----------



## Mardoo (25/3/17)

Do a solid protein rest since it's from feed grade.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/3/17)

Thanks Mardoo, good advice.

What temp? 50 ish?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/3/17)

. Blended in the wife's kogan thingy..


----------



## Mardoo (25/3/17)

I'd say 45C for 15 min for beta-glucans and 50c for 20 min for protein.

Because you've malted it yourself I'd guess there are more beta-glucans than in commercial malt. Hence the bg rest.


----------



## jyo (25/3/17)

ESB last night.

Usual mix of dark and medium crystals, biscuit, Willamette for bittering with a decent dose of Styrians at whirlpool. British Ale II :icon_drool2:


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/3/17)

Disastrous Altbier. After one scenario of a split lid on a cube to massive messy situations to another you could write a small book about.
Its post ferment now and smells great. 
I think I even posted the recipe a page ago.


----------



## manticle (25/3/17)

Porter.
Cold steeping some brown, black and choc in the fridge.

Add to the last 10 minutes of a mash from uk pale, victory/aromatic and uk medium crystal.

Fuggles and goldings to a very rough 35 ibu, whitelabs burton.


----------



## Matplat (25/3/17)

Currently mashing IPA der Zweiter

4kg bb ale
1.5kg munich 1
0.5 kg bb wheat

+ 1kg dme

40g topaz @30
30g eldorado @10
30g mosaic @ 10
30g simcoe @10
30g eldorado @0
30g mosaic @0
30g simcoe @0
30g eldorado dry 3 days
30g mosaic dry 3 days
30g simcoe dry 3 days

OG 1.078
IBU 79

Yeah boi! First IIPA so taking a punt and seeing where it lands....


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/3/17)

Why have you used so much Munich malt?


----------



## Matplat (25/3/17)

Is it alot? I'm sure I've read recipes that use 50% munich...? I was just going for a malty bite to back up the hops.....


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/3/17)

Yep, that is alot to me when your are making a very hop forward beer. 

With all that DME it might be nice and dry and not get in the way of the hops. 

Next time make it without the Munich, good to compare the difference.


----------



## Matplat (25/3/17)

Fair call, I've found during my extract days that dme leads to high FG, so I mashed at 63 to compensate, and that despite the OG this beer is still supposed to have an FG between 1010-1015 (according to BCS)


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/3/17)

Woops I was thinking dextrose.

What was your ibu?

My current IIPA is 9.2% abv and calculated 140+ ibu, 90 of that was between FWH and 30mins


----------



## fletcher (25/3/17)

matplat, don't get in pratty's way when talking about munich and crystal in ipas. he'll eat you alive


----------



## Matplat (25/3/17)

Yeah pretty sure I've seen some crystal hate coming from that corner before! Ha ha ha...

Ibu at 79....


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/3/17)

^ haha so true.

It took me a while to figure out what was affecting the hop character of my hoppy ales. When I removed Munich and lowered the crystal to less then 5% the hops came through much more and there was no mistake what flavours I was getting.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (26/3/17)

OG was a bit low with the home made malt, 1.035 compared with 1.042 ish I would get with the same volume commercial malt. 

Maybe will turn out 3.5% (?) abv so a mid-strength. I resisted topping up with sugar and just let it go.

Very pale in colour, similar to a pilsner wort. Tastes okay.

Pitched with a K97 last night and there is a healthy krausen this morning so the yeast seem happy enough.. Fingers crossed.

Edit: typo


----------



## SBOB (26/3/17)

Pratty1 said:


> Base Jumper Ale 3
> OG 1040
> FG 1007
> ABV 4.2%
> ...


So 50% jw ale?


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/3/17)

SBOB said:


> So 50% jw ale?


Haha, typo.

Its 25% each of Ale, Pils, Vienna and Wheat.


----------



## Rocker1986 (26/3/17)

Pratty1 said:


> 1.3% AA for 390g into wort will absorb 4.68lts of wort.
> 
> You will be lucky to get 20lts if you don't account for the absorption.
> 
> And the vegetal note will be hard to hide, surely you have some magnum for the fwh and 80m additions??


Ended up filling the 20L cube and still had about 2 or 3 litres of wort left over in the end. I brewed it as if it was a 25 litre batch though, as I figured the hops would soak up a fair bit of wort.

I do have Magnum but previous experience bittering pilsners with it wasn't great, there just doesn't seem to be the depth of flavour like there is when all Saaz is used. I guess time will tell on the vegetal flavours, it's next in the FV on Tuesday.


----------



## Coodgee (27/3/17)

my two IPAs from last week - One with heaps of crystal and one with none, and both hopped late with simcoe and columbus; dry hopped the one with no crystal with 150g mosaic and 50g chinook. The other with 150g chinook and 50g centennial. Both in hop bags in the primary fermenter.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/3/17)

Coodgee said:


> my two IPAs from last week - One with heaps of crystal and one with none, and both hopped late with simcoe and columbus; dry hopped the one with no crystal with 150g mosaic and 50g chinook. The other with 150g chinook and 50g centennial. Both in hop bags in the primary fermenter.


Hi Coodgee,

What was your sulphate to chloride ratio on your water profile?

Did you add any more gypsum to the boil when the late hops went in?


----------



## Coodgee (27/3/17)

Ratio is highly on the sulphates side. 12g gypsum added to mash only. Mash pH adjusted to 5.3 with lactic acid and sparge water adjusted to about 5.7. I am liking the results of adjusting the sparge water pH. Gives a nice crispness.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/3/17)

Coodgee said:


> Ratio is highly on the sulphates side. 12g gypsum added to mash only. Mash pH adjusted to 5.3 with lactic acid and sparge water adjusted to about 5.7. I am liking the results of adjusting the sparge water pH. Gives a nice crispness.


You have me rethining my sparge water pH. I only use ~ 1 - 1.5lts for a rinse so have not worried about adjustment. 

How much sparge water are you adjusting and what are you adjusting that with?


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/3/17)

hoping to sneak in my first Helles this weekend.

*Helles 1*

OG 1.043
FG 1.007
ABV 4.8%
IBU 18
EBC 6

80% Pilsner
20% Vienna

Mashed at 63c for 60mins and target pH of 5.4 - not crisp and dry, targeting soft. 

Using 100% rain water with very minor adjustment for < 10ppm for each mineral.

90 Min boil

Magnum @ 60mins = 18ibu

Fermented with yeast cake from fake blonde W34/70 ~ 800mls of yeast slurry


----------



## Coodgee (29/3/17)

Pratty1 said:


> You have me rethining my sparge water pH. I only use ~ 1 - 1.5lts for a rinse so have not worried about adjustment.
> 
> How much sparge water are you adjusting and what are you adjusting that with?


Well when I say sparge water I mean all additional water in addition to the water used for mashing. I acidify it whether it's used for sparging or not. This all started with a raspberry wheat that I was possibly going to sour with lactic acid after kegging, but I found with the mash and remaining water adjusted to pH 5.2 is was perfect. So I did it again with a Saison with the same grain bill and it is very nice as well. Then took it a bit easier with the IPAs and only went to 5.7. It can be hard to get the pH of tap water right. It gets to the point where all the buffering capacity is gone and the pH drops like a stone and then I am adding water back in. So 5.7 is not based on science it's just under 6 and above 5.2. With regards to how much actual sparge water it can vary from 8 to 17 litres depending on the amount of grain that goes into the mash. 

This weekend I'm going to do a summer ale with the same 50/50 dingermans pils and BB wheat and pH 5.2 throughout with the aim of brewing a hoppy summer ale with galaxy and Riwaka. Going for a really refreshing hoppy ale a bit like the 4 pines summer ale. That grain bill and pH with high carbonation and a protein rest gives it a really softdrink-like mouthfeel which I am liking. It contrasts well with a 7.5% IIPA. 

All adjustments are made with 80% lactic acid.


----------



## droid (29/3/17)

some sort of pils style on Saturday done in the bush on gas - well, I say the bush but there's a house and water and some battery power, near Cann River

100% pils malt (decocted)
1050 ish OG
62/3C mash ~ 2 hrs
rain water with a mineral addition
37ibu ish (20 with magnum and mt hood and 17 with later additions of harvested perle and saaz on the day)

not sure of the other 2 choices on yeast, I think one will be s-23, mine will be white labs budvejoice and some dry enzyme

it will be fun... beer, food, solving brewhouse problems etc etc


----------



## Mardoo (29/3/17)

Steinbrau?


----------



## droid (29/3/17)

^vas ist das?


----------



## Coodgee (29/3/17)

Mardoo said:


> Steinbrau?


Nah just a pint for me thanks bro


----------



## Gloveski (31/3/17)

Pratty1 said:


> hoping to sneak in my first Helles this weekend.
> 
> *Helles 1*
> 
> ...



Just kegged my first helles , a grainfather kit already tastes amazing will lager now for 6 weeks .
Going to have a go at freezing the yeast aswell mangrove jack's m76 bavarian lager


----------



## Gloveski (31/3/17)

double brew day yesterday 

done a version of earles rogers clone , ballsed up the water somewhere along the line so ended up with 1.5 litres extra and missed OG by 2 points, colour looks light due to the excess water

XPA smash with pilsner malt and galaxy for hops , with a little help on the recipe from a local brewer here in Tassie 

Both going nuts in the fermenter atm


----------



## fletcher (31/3/17)

Pratty1 said:


> You have me rethining my sparge water pH. I only use ~ 1 - 1.5lts for a rinse so have not worried about adjustment.
> 
> How much sparge water are you adjusting and what are you adjusting that with?


i've always reduced mine to 5.5-5.7 with salts and phosphoric - i use the recommendations in bru'n water. why haven't you adjusted your sparge? you're just re-adding akalinity with regular water.


----------



## droid (1/4/17)

Decoction for small 2ndry experimental batch under way and some late hop picking





German pils and a wheat


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/4/17)

fletcher said:


> i've always reduced mine to 5.5-5.7 with salts and phosphoric - i use the recommendations in bru'n water. why haven't you adjusted your sparge? you're just re-adding akalinity with regular water.


Id almost consider it laziness. The amounts to measure out are like 0.1 and 0.2g for the 1-1.5lts of sparge water. 

It's got me thinking I should be doing it.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (1/4/17)

*Home Grown Altbeir 40lt*

*OG = 1.046
FG = 1.010
IBU = 37
EBC = 22
ABV = 4.7%*

*81.8% Weyermann Pale
12.6% Dark Munick
3.1% Crystal
1.5% Acidulated
1.0% Carafa Special
1st infusion 50c for 20min. 2nd Infusion 63c for 75min. Decoction 75c for 20min.*

*25g Warrior 60min
50g Home Grown Hallertauer 30min
50g Home Grown Hallertauer 10min
90g Home Grown Hallertauer steep/whirl 10min.
130g Home Grown Hallertauer Dry Hop (optional)*

*Wyeast 1007 German Ale*


----------



## technobabble66 (1/4/17)

Wow. Wood fired stove. So THAT's what the hipsters are into now!
[emoji1]


----------



## fletcher (1/4/17)

Pratty1 said:


> Id almost consider it laziness. The amounts to measure out are like 0.1 and 0.2g for the 1-1.5lts of sparge water.
> 
> It's got me thinking I should be doing it. [emoji4]


haha yeah they must be small. I didn't realise your sparge water volume til I re-read. still I suppose it can't hurt to try it


----------



## droid (1/4/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Wow. Wood fired stove. So THAT's what the hipsters are into now!
> [emoji1]


Still goin, and lovin it, hey we got gas too mofo just not much lectricity


----------



## Judanero (1/4/17)

I got given some kits from a mate that's stopped drinking so thought I'd see if I could make something tasty..

1x Coopers "Brew A IPA" can
1x Coopers "Mexican Cervesa" can

50g (7.8% AA) Cascade thrown into ~2L boiling water with the two cans, sat for 5 mins before topping up fermenter with 18L demineralised water.
02 for a minute or so
Vol= ~ 20L
Yeast = both packs of kit yeast plus a pack of Notto, all rehydrated, ferment @ 17c

Will probably add 500g of either honey or rice malt syrup to bump up the % a little bit, and will dry hop with 3g/l Cascade and 2g/l either Mosaic or Simcoe


----------



## Droopy Brew (7/4/17)

Cinnamon and sour cherry Gose.

First time kettle souring too- check out the activity:


----------



## droid (8/4/17)

^wow!

making a session IPA and my first attempt at a super-dry ale, was going to be this morning but changed to a Sunday3am timer start

100% pils malt for the full mash @ 62C add enzyme
small side mash of munich and caramunich for a bit of colour and backbone for the IPA
Perle flowers for 20ibu's
shut off the boil and run off 1 batch through large hop back of mosaic and others (15-20ibu's) - chill and ferment with US05 at 20 - dry hop with 4g/l of something for 4or5 days at 20C
fire up the kettle and add some dextrose representing .5% of total abv for the super-dry, add Hallertau for 15ibu hop burst, chill to 14 add US05 and bump to 16C


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/4/17)

Hey droid, not sure that super dry 62c mashed ale and session IPA go well together. Often the dryness brings put the bitterness but without the abv its not right, like when you make a dry IPA, that abv is needed to balance it.

The session IPA is often mashed like a mild 69-70c. 

Be interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## droid (8/4/17)

yeah I'm hearing ya but it will have a side decoction of munich and caramunich added to it, maybe save the enzyme for the fermenter?

malt junkie and another mate Lando brewed at my place a few weeks ago and I think we did 64C with some munich and wheat with the pils and it's tasting great

I'm hopeful that the decoction and spec malts will help the sess IPA - proof'l be in the pudding hey and as mentioned before this brewhouse seems to err on the sweet side so a 62 may well be your 63 or 64


----------



## Phoney (8/4/17)

Double brewday today

*Galaxy Pils*

OG 1.052
IBU 40
SRM 4

Hochkurz mash

4.6kg Weyermann Boh Pils
300g Carahell
100g Acid

10g Galaxy @ 60min
24g Galaxy @ 10min
34g Galaxy @ 0min

500mL Yeast cake from a czech pils - WY2278

*Raspberry Basil Porter Aged on Palo Santo Wood*

This is one expensive beer! I hope I don't **** it up. The raspberry juice concentrate (2.5L) & Palo Santo wood alone was $75 bucks delivered. The sticks are re-usable apparently.

OG 1.061
IBU 40


3.5kg Gladfield Ale malt
450g Chocolate malt
200g Black malt
300g of Crystal medium
100g wheat malt 
17g Columbus @ 60
20g Hallertuer @ 5

760mL of Raspberry juice concentrate @ flameout

WY1084 

After a week, rack to secondary onto 200g of Palo Santo wood sticks and a good handful of Thai basil leaves and sit for 4 weeks.

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## JB (8/4/17)

Phoney said:


> This is one expensive beer! I hope I don't **** it up. The raspberry juice concentrate (2.5L) & Palo Santo wood alone was $75 bucks delivered.
> 
> 760mL of Raspberry juice concentrate @ flameout


Wow good luck, hope all goes well mate. Would you consider holding off adding the raspberry until after primary ferment to get the most bang for your buck?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/4/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> *Home Grown Altbeir 40lt*
> 
> *OG = 1.046
> FG = 1.010
> ...


Looks tasty. Why the acidulated for an Altbier?


----------



## droid (9/4/17)

droid said:


> ^wow!
> 
> making a session IPA and my first attempt at a super-dry ale, was going to be this morning but changed to a Sunday3am timer start
> 
> ...


No side mash, looks like 40 ltrs of some kind of dry ale. Nearly a 4hr mash at 62


----------



## Phoney (9/4/17)

JB said:


> Wow good luck, hope all goes well mate. Would you consider holding off adding the raspberry until after primary ferment to get the most bang for your buck?


I actually ended up putting into the cube and ran the hot wort in on top. Figured it's still going to do the same but with zero loss.


----------



## manticle (9/4/17)

Raspberries will change flavour and structure from heat - cooked/jammy rather than fresh.

Not saying it won't come out as you'd like - might be perfectly what you're after.


----------



## Phoney (9/4/17)

I know fresh raspberries do that, but will juice concentrate / syrup? Anyway maybe next time I'll add it in cold and test the difference


----------



## manticle (9/4/17)

Missed the concentrate/syrup bit.

I guess it depends on the manufacturing process.


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/4/17)

The Inspired Monk (The Good Monk)
(Thanks Mofox)
70% TF Pearl
25% Weyerman Abbey
5% Spec B
(some cubes had golden syrup, thanks DJLeathal)
1045
EKG in cube and FWH to 0.5 BU
5x 11L cubes, 5 different beers through yeast (belgian, english, american)

Showing a mate how to brew, hit all volumes and targets. Even cleanup required no chemicals. Having some bummock brews while the equipment drys. Thinking about brewing Bummock II on Sunday.

Just when you thought it was safe to Bummock!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (14/4/17)

Welcome back to brewing brew, 2017. De-mothballed the rig, ran a cleaning cycle for hoses and away it goes. Oats made the recirc quite slow even though I cooked them beforehand. Also testing out recent rig mods to make single batches a bit easier, so far so good! Currently coming to boil, the Hall Mit smells absolutely divine (thanks Yob!!).

Over-sparged, damn, although I FWH'd so just going to boil a bit longer. Shouldn't hurt with the Pils in there. Keg filler and hopefully a quaffer.

This is a starter for WLP530 that's going into a Westy 12 clone from the recent case swap


----------



## droid (14/4/17)

ran out of grain during milling

was going to push the boundaries of a dry style session IPA hop bursted...the 8kg of pils is now 7kg pils and 1kg vienna

during the conundrum I thought it should have some carapils...then maybe some oats too...and some scrunched up wheat bix in anger because someone had used half the oats I needed, for breakfasts - like that's important!?

Title: C15/85

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American Pale Ale
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 66 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 81 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.037
Efficiency: 75% (ending kettle)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.045
Final Gravity: 1.008
ABV (standard): 4.91%
IBU (tinseth): 35.13
SRM (morey): 4.16

FERMENTABLES:
7 kg - German - Pilsner (54.7%)
3.52 kg - German - Wheat Malt (27.5%)
0.27 kg - German - CaraMunich I (2.1%)
0.25 kg - German - Acidulated Malt (2%)
0.25 kg - German - Caramel Pils (2%)
0.5 kg - Rolled Oats (3.9%)
1 kg - German - Vienna (7.8%)

HOPS:
9 g - Chinook, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: First Wort, IBU: 2.6
9 g - citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.8, Use: First Wort, IBU: 3.5
25 g - Chinook, Type: Pellet, AA: 13, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 8.53
20 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.6, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 4.52
25 g - Galaxy, Type: Pellet, AA: 13, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 8.53
20 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.2, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 7.46

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 64 C, Time: 180 min, Amount: 40 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05


TARGET WATER PROFILE:
Profile Name: Light colored and hoppy
Ca2: 75
Mg2: 5
Na: 10
Cl: 50
SO4: 150
HCO3: 0
Water Notes:


oh now Ive just seen that some acidulated was added too, during the brain hi-jack ...forgot about that one but that did bring the mash PH down to 5.3 - although ****, that was ph before the vienna and oats were added and maybe the carapils

yeah ok, nothing like what I wanted


----------



## Danscraftbeer (14/4/17)

Karingal Ale.
AuPA? Nah. Call it some kind of new world session Pale Ale.

40 litre
OG = 1.044
FG = ~ 1.007
IBU = 34.6 (0.791 IBU/SG)
EBC = 12.2
ABV = 4.7%
394.6 Calaories kcal/l

41.2% Powels Malt (Local)
41.2% Weyermann Pale
6.9% Munick Dark
5.5% Wheat Malt
3.4% Crystal
1.9% Acidulated
Water: Ca=62.75 Mg=4.94, Na=19.67, SO4=89.24, Cl=55.34, HCO3=29.98 
1st infusion 50c for 20min. 2nd Infusion 62c for 75min. Decoction 70c for 20min. Batch sparge.

All 2017 home grown hops dried.
24g Chinook FWH = 19.6 ibu
30g Cascade 30min = 7.1 ibu
30g Cascade 10min = 3.4 ibu
30g Cascade flame out steep 20min = 3.1 ibu
100g Cascade wirl/stand at 75c for 30min = 1.4 ibu
Probably dry hop the kegs with 60g Cascade (3g/l) I have shitloads of it....about 3kg+ anyways.

Nottingham at 15c for 3 days then ascend to 19c over 4 days.
Should be hoppy and crisp.


----------



## Curly79 (15/4/17)

Supposed to have been a Coopers clone but I didn't have any wheat malt? Don't you hate that could've sworn I did somewhere. Anyhow went with a double batch. 50Ltr. 
10kg Glad field Ale
100g Light Crystal
400g Light Munich.
Will hop at 60 with about 200g of POR flowers
Loving my new rig. Think this it's 3rd run now.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/4/17)

200g POR for 60min seems heavy? Is that wet hops?


----------



## mofox1 (15/4/17)

Double batch tho, Dan. Wassat... 70 - 80ibu assuming around 7 or 8% aa?

Ed: yeah, actually... Um. Good point. Carry on.


----------



## Curly79 (15/4/17)

No mate. Dry flowers. I find flowers to be around 1/3 the strength of pellets. And might I say what a total shit show it was trying to get this fucker into the cube! Forgot how much of a pain in the arse flowers can be. The poor old racking cane earned it's keep tonight believe me!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/4/17)

Haha. I'm also toiling a high gravity dark thing right now. (Flowers at 1/3rd AA of pellets?) Yeah I find similar effects too.
I'm trying to combat that with a T bar on a drill in the keggle to wirl the flowers so they basically break apart and disperse all the lupulin baby. Gotta get the most out of the gardening efforts...


----------



## Rocker1986 (16/4/17)

I brewed another of my red ale recipe on Friday. It's become a bit of a tradition to do a good Friday brew day over the last few years.

25 litre batch, based on 75% brewhouse efficiency.

Water and Treatment
36.00 l Brisbane Water Water 1 - 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
2.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 -

Grains 
4.000 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 86.6 % 
0.300 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 5 6.5 % 
0.200 kg Carapils (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6 4.3 % 
0.070 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 7 1.5 % 
0.050 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 8 1.1 % 
Mash at 66.6C for 70 minutes, raised to 72C for 20 minutes; mash out 78C.

Hops
20.00 g Cascade {7.80 %} - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 9 19.5 IBUs 
5.00 g Magnum {12.20 %} - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 6.6 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial {10.00 %} - Boil 20.0 min Hop 11 13.2 IBUs 
Likely be a 30g dry hop of Cascade as well like I usually do.

Yeast
Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale, generation 8. Ferment at 19C, follow usual ale schedule.

I'm also gonna throw some oak chips into this beer for the first time ever, as I think it would be a good candidate for such an addition. They'll be going in with the yeast so it'll be interesting to see how it goes in this beer.

The Stats
Est Original Gravity: 1.0434 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0127 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.0 %
Bitterness: 39.3 IBUs
Est Color: 33.5 EBC


----------



## Matplat (16/4/17)

Currently boiling:

4kg bb ale
1kg Munich 1
0.2kg CaraMalt
0.2kg acidulated

30g PoR @60

Will go in the cube until next weekend at which point I will pitch at 12deg with a decent starter of notto.

Dunno how to categorise it, it's a fake Aussie lager, with a German malty twist... hopefully....

I'm up 3 gravity points on my calculated preboil SG, and down 5 beers, so I'm in a happy place 

Happy funkin Easter...


----------



## Matplat (16/4/17)

This guy keeps getting in the way too, need to teach him some manners some how....


----------



## BKBrews (16/4/17)

Just kegged my fortnight pale ale which smells absolutely amazing. 

95% MO
3% Acidulated
2% Medium Crystal

Fortnight @ 5, 0 for 30min steep and then a hop stand at 75 degrees for a further 30min. 50g dry hop during active fermentation then 50g at diacetyl rest.

35 IBU and 5.1% (SG 1.050 and FG 1.011 with 2 packs US-05).

Tomorrow I'm brewing iteration 1000 of my pacific ale which I basically permanently keep on tap.

60% US Ale
25% Wheat Malt
7% Flaked Wheat
5% Flaked Oats
3% Acidulated Malt

Hallertau Blanc @ 5, Galaxy @ 0 for 30min steep, Hallertau Blanc and Galaxy for a 30min hop stand at 75 degrees. 50g Galaxy and 40g Hallertau Blanc during active fermentation and then 40g Galaxy and 30g Hallertau Blanc at diacetyl rest. Shooting for 23 IBU and 4.6% ABV on US-05


----------



## Meddo (16/4/17)

Matplat said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1492345651.967001.jpg
> 
> This guy keeps getting in the way too, need to teach him some manners some how....


Great Dane?


----------



## Matplat (16/4/17)

No, we got him from the RSPCA, so not entirely sure, but he has alot of Lab, plus something bigger and skinnier, perhaps greyhound, because he can run like hell when he wants to, but that isnt very often!


----------



## IsonAd (17/4/17)

BKBrews said:


> Just kegged my fortnight pale ale which smells absolutely amazing.
> 
> 95% MO
> 3% Acidulated
> ...


Would have thought 1 pack of us05 would knock that off no troubles. Why the 2 packs?


----------



## BKBrews (17/4/17)

IsonAd said:


> Would have thought 1 pack of us05 would knock that off no troubles. Why the 2 packs?


I use 2 packs for pretty much anything from 1.050 and above. Also, I do 27L batches in my Grainfather, so a bit bigger than a standard 23L batch. Dry yeast is so cheap it doesn't bother me - I normally buy 10 packs at a time for around $3 per pack.


----------



## IsonAd (17/4/17)

Ahhh I see


----------



## fletcher (17/4/17)

Matplat said:


> Currently boiling:
> 
> 4kg bb ale
> 1kg Munich 1
> ...


love it mate. I made something similar. reschs clone with a tonne of Munich malt thrown in for the hell of it. worked a treat


----------



## TheWiggman (18/4/17)

Made the 'infamous brewing whiteboard' version of Coopers Best Extra Stout using a yeast cake from an 80/- using 1728. Going for a 6.8% beer back to the Coopers roots.

23l brew

5.5g BB pale malt
600g JW black malt (yeah you read that right: 600 grams of manliness)
450g JW wheat malt
33g Super Pride FWH

OG 1.068, mashed at 64°C and will ferment at 18°C. This could go either way but I reckon, it was blacker than the night sky when I was done. I'm backing it'll be the neck oil I've longed for since I started doing stouts, and a simple recipe to boot.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/4/17)

Got a photo of the whiteboard by any chance? Would like to store that and your recipe to try in future!


----------



## Bridges (18/4/17)

The famous whiteboard photo. I wonder if coopers themselves now refer to this pic?


----------



## btrots87 (18/4/17)

Ordered the ingredients for these two yesterday. 

El Hefe

Approx 1.048, 5.5% ABV
50% wheat
48% pilsner
2% acidulated

Hallertau Hersbrucker at 60min to 12 IBU

Fermenting with WB06.

I've never brewed a hefeweizen before so still figuring out what my mash schedule and fermentation temp will be but I'm looking forward to it. 

Red Ale

Approx 1.050, 5% ABV
80% American ale
12% Vienna
4% Gladfield Redback
4% Gladfield Shepherd's Delight

Mashed at 64C for 80 minutes

5g warrior at 60 min
30g each mosaic and summer at 10 min
20g each mosaic and summer at flameout
20g each mosaic and summer dry hop 3 days

Fermented with US05


----------



## Mardoo (18/4/17)

Fantastic article on brewing weizens.


----------



## Brownsworthy (18/4/17)

Cubed up an Ale yesterday evening was supposed to be finished well before dark though was also setting up a small aquaponics system so didn't finish until 7:30 so I've called it Twilight Ale. 

65% Briess Pale Ale
20% Maris Otter
15% Biscuit 

Cube hopped with 40g each of Centennial, Chinook, Rakau, and Dr Rudi with est IBU of 42.7. 

Was supposed to have a preboil gravity of 1.040 though ended up with 1.050 and after was supposed to be 1.047 though finished at 1.060. Not completely upset about it just not to sure how that happened. Had to stop my usual recirculation, during mash, due to a leak so wasn't expecting such an overshoot was expecting possibly slightly less maybe. 

Also threw in the fermenter a Pale that had pale and biscuit malts and a mix of mosaic, amarillo, simcoe and galaxy with us05 after a blast of O2 for a minute.

Cheers

Edit: sorry not us05 it was m44 west coast.


----------



## Dr_Rocks (18/4/17)

Munich Helles...first lager for the winter


```
Recipe: Munich Helles Eins TYPE: All Grain Style: Munich Helles ---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS----------------------------------------------- SRM: 4.7 SRM SRM RANGE: 3.0-5.0 SRM IBU: 21.3 IBUs Tinseth IBU RANGE: 16.0-22.0 IBUs OG: 1.052 SG OG RANGE: 1.045-1.051 SG FG: 1.012 SG FG RANGE: 1.008-1.012 SG BU:GU: 0.411 Calories: 487.4 kcal/l Est ABV: 5.2 % EE%: 80.00 % Batch: 25.00 l Boil: 42.85 l BT: 90 Mins ---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS---------------- Amt Name Type # %/IBU 5.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - Total Grain Weight: 5.25 kg Total Hops: 60.00 g oz. ---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.40 ------ >>>>>>>>>>-ADD WATER CHEMICALS BEFORE GRAINS!!<<<<<<< Amt Name Type # %/IBU 3.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 66.7 % 1.25 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 4 23.8 % 0.50 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 5 9.5 % Name Description Step Temperat Step Time Mash In Add 15.65 l of water at 74.2 C 66.7 C 60 min ---SPARGE PROCESS--- >>>>>>>>>>-RECYCLE FIRST RUNNINGS & VERIFY GRAIN/MLT TEMPS: 18.3 C/18.3 C >>>>>>>>>>-ADD BOIL CHEMICALS BEFORE FWH Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun , 32.46l) of 75.6 C water ---BOIL PROCESS----------------------------- Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.038 SG Est OG: 1.052 SG Amt Name Type # %/IBU 40.00 g Northern Brewer [5.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 20.2 IBUs 1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 20.00 g Saaz [3.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 1.2 IBUs ---FERM PROCESS----------------------------- Primary Start: 11 Apr 2017 - 14.00 Days at 12.2 C Secondary Start: 25 Apr 2017 - 3.00 Days at 16.7 C Style Carb Range: 2.30-2.70 Vols Bottling Date: 28 Apr 2017 with 2.3 Volumes CO2: ---NOTES------------------------------------
```


----------



## Matplat (19/4/17)

btrots87 said:


> Ordered the ingredients for these two yesterday.
> 
> El Hefe
> 
> ...


That red ale looks delish, I did one with similar quantities of red back and shepards delight a few months ago, was awesome. 

As it happens I have a hefe in the FV right now with WB-06, mashed at 66 fermented at 22, no banana but still coming up a treat.


----------



## Rocker1986 (20/4/17)

Brew day here earlier today, yet another Bo Pils. This will be the first fermented with 2000 Budvar yeast. I also had to chuck in some Magnum at 80 minutes because I didn't have enough Saaz left over to use all the way through. Will order more soon.

The actual batch size will be about 21/22 litres, but I'm brewing it as if it was a 25 litre batch to account for the extra wort soaked up by all the hops in it. It's based on 75% brewhouse efficiency but I'll go below that with the lower volume.

*Water & Treatment*
36.00L Distilled Water 1 -
0.48 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
0.43 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 -
0.38 g Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 -
0.35 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 5 -

*Grains*
4.750 kg Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 94.7 %
0.160 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 7 3.2 %
0.100 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 8 2.0 %
0.007 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 9 0.1 %
_Mashed at 64C for 40 minutes, 72C for 30 minutes; mash out 78C_

*Hops*
120.00 g Saaz {1.30 %} - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 10 19.2 IBUs
30.00 g Saaz {1.30 %} - Boil 80.0 min Hop 11 4.3 IBUs
10.00 g Hallertau Magnum {10.50 %} - Boil 80.0 min Hop 12 11.6 IBUs
100.00 g Saaz {1.30 %} - Boil 15.0 min Hop 13 6.8 IBUs
50.00 g Saaz {1.30 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 14 1.7 IBUs
_90 minute boil_

*Yeast*
Wyeast 2000 Budvar Lager, 1st generation from starter. Usual lager fermentation schedule.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0482 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0081 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
Bitterness: 43.6 IBUs
Est Color: 9.6 EBC

Measured OG was 1.0506, volume will be around 22L, giving an overall efficiency of 70.7%. If I'd done the full 25L it would have been 80.3%.

Tomorrow will be a SNPA clone batch!


----------



## Rocker1986 (21/4/17)

Another brew day today, after this I'll have all 4 cubes filled. Today's batch is a SNPA clone which I haven't done in a while, but scaled down to 21L as I only have a 20L cube available.

I'm not doing my usual Pale Ale water profile on this batch, I'll just chuck in 5 or 6g of gypsum to get the profile balanced on the side of hoppy, rather than completely in favor of the hops like the usual profile I use is.

*Grains*
4.400 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 89.6 %
0.410 kg Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 EBC) Grain 2 8.4 %
0.100 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 3 2.0 %
_Mash at 66.7C for 70 mins, 72C for 20 mins; mash out at 78C._

*Hops*
18.00 g Hallertau Magnum {10.50 %} - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 21.3 IBUs
18.00 g Perle {5.20 %} - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 8.1 IBUs
30.00 g Cascade {6.80 %} - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 8.3 IBUs
60.00 g Cascade {6.80 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs****
_75 minute boil_

*Yeast*
Wyeast 1272 American Ale II, 3rd generation. Ferment at 18C, usual ale schedule

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0548 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0133 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.5 %
Bitterness: 37.8 IBUs
Est Color: 19.3 EBC*

*This is darker than the original but I don't have any lighter crystal, so meh.





****I've deliberately made this addition “0” minutes, because while I realise it will contribute some IBUs during the 20 minute post flameout stand, brewing it with the hop schedule listed has always turned out very very close to the original beer, even with the no-chill process.

Time to go begin heating up the water and weighing/milling grains methinks!


----------



## shacked (22/4/17)

Double brewday today with Paulyman:

*Coffee Stout*
70% pale
8.75% oats
5% cane sugarz
5% caramunich 60L
5% toffee
3.75% carafa sp 1
2.5% carafa sp 3

36 IBU from EKG @ FWH.

OG 1.074. Mashed at 67C.

Primary with London Ale (WLP013) then cold secondary with single origin coffee.

*"Seven Fruits" Brett Beer*
This brew was inspired by an Afghani drink called Heft Mewa.

68% Pilsner
20% Wheat
5% Golden naked oats
7% almonds and walnuts (roasted and crushed)

16 IBU from Saaz at FWH. Mashed at 69C.

OG: 1.049.

Primary with saison yeast then this beer will get raisins, sultanas, apricots and Brett C in secondary plus a pistachio tincture made with 250ml of cointreau.

I was really surprised with how much the almonds and walnuts were prominent during the mash and boil.


----------



## paulyman (22/4/17)

shacked said:


> Double brewday today with Paulyman:
> 
> *Coffee Stout*
> 70% pale
> ...


Was a great day brewing, looking forward to trying the Heft Mewa.


----------



## paulyman (22/4/17)

Did two brews during the week. The first was a stout base for my take on Bruery Terruex's Tart of Darkness. Will ferment with Roselare and the dregs from Tart of Darkness/Sour on the Rye.

Second beer was my Hoppy Sour version 2. 60% redx and 40% wheat. Let it cool ambiently from short boil to 35 in the grainfather, covered with cling film. Then added 6 IBS capsules for 48 hours. Will boil for 60 and add equal quantities of citra and simcoe at 10 minutes, probably 20g of each. Then dry hop with the same.


----------



## paulyman (22/4/17)

Planning on brewing a saison on Tuesday if I can, which will be spit into two after primary. Both will get fantome dregs with one getting a bottle of aged semillion and the other a bottle of aged Shiraz.


----------



## droid (22/4/17)

^yeehah you're on a roll!


----------



## paulyman (22/4/17)

Yeah as Marcus (Shacked) commented yesterday, i seem to have turned completely to the funky side of brewing. Not sure I can come back now.


----------



## droid (22/4/17)

just keep on truckin man :beer:


----------



## Judanero (22/4/17)

1st Attempt at creating a 4 Pines Pale Ale Clone

_23L No Chill_

4.8kg BB Pale Ale
600g Light Munich
600g JW Wheat
150g Heritage Crystal
150g Light Crystal
185g Rice Hulls

Add salts to create (~ppm)= Ca:80, Mg:9, Na:21, Cl:36, S04: 213, 5mL 88% Lactic acid

Mash @ 66 for 80, 78 for 10, pH: 5.4

Simcoe ~ 16 IBU FWH

90 min boil

Cube hop= Amarillo (~8.8 IBU), Cascade (~4.7 IBU), Simcoe (~6 IBU)

OG: 1.050

Yeast= 1056 ferment at 18c, raise up to 19c @ 1.014

* Will dry hop with Citra 2g/L for 3 days at 19c


----------



## manticle (23/4/17)

Been trying to work it out all morning. Was going toake a stout but just kegged a porter and will keg a stout today or tomorrow.

Might do a darker esb. Less grain to crack for starters.


----------



## spryzie (23/4/17)

Thinking a Black IPA. 21 litres. Extract. Lazy quick boil.

2 x cooper's 1.5kg LME.
500g LDME
500g sugar

Steeped grains:
500g roasted barley (cold steeped)
250g chocolate and 125g dark crystal (at mash temperatures)

50g Columbus @ 10.
50g Amarillo @ 10.

Same again @ 0.

Something like 70+ IBUs? Partial boil of the LDME only in the trusty big w pot.

Crazy?


----------



## manticle (23/4/17)

Really doesn't matter if you're not entering a comp but that's more like a US or foreign extra stout.
Black IPA is black but subtle on the roast.

Irrelevant to how good it may taste though.

Pitch lots of yeast, expect a high FG.


----------



## spryzie (23/4/17)

Oh, yeah, 2 packets bry97 West Coast yeast. 

Cheers.


----------



## spryzie (23/4/17)

OK, my research suggests if the shop has it, substitute midnight wheat instead of the roasted barley.

Maybe lighten up on the chocolate to 125g as well. And halve the roasted malt to 250g.

We'll see what they have.

Might be a muddy brown IPA in colour.


----------



## mofox1 (23/4/17)

Planned tomorrow - Time to use up some of the home grown hops.

Pale Ale something, 69L @ 1.056 & eff knows how many IBU's

12.45kg Gladfields American Ale (76%)
1.64kg Gladfields Gladiator (10%)
1.64kg Munich I (10%)
0.66kg CaraMunich II (4%)

Mashed @ 68°C

No bittering hops here...
100g Cascade/Chinook @ 10min
200g Cascade/Chinnok @ 0min
600g Cascade/Chinook for a 20min hop stand once temp has dropped < 85°C

I might bump the last one to 700g just to make that even kilo... h34r:

Greenbelt (maybe Wy west coast ipa) to get it to attenuate well. No dry hopping... I want to see what these big kettle additions bring.


----------



## btrots87 (24/4/17)

Matplat said:


> That red ale looks delish, I did one with similar quantities of red back and shepards delight a few months ago, was awesome.
> 
> As it happens I have a hefe in the FV right now with WB-06, mashed at 66 fermented at 22, no banana but still coming up a treat.


I'm brewing the hefe now, after reading the article that Mardoo posted above I went with the following:

55C for about ten minutes while I mash in
63C for 40 minutes
72C for 30 minutes
76C mashout

Since I'll be fermenting it with the red ale I'll probably do it at 20C, maybe raise the temp after a couple of days.


----------



## Curly79 (24/4/17)

Oatmeal Stout
Resurrecting the BIAB gear for a single 23ltr batch.
5kg of Golden promise 
200g Victory Malta
200g Black malt
150g Caramunich 3
150g Roast Barley
450g Uncle Toby's oats toasted under the grill
65g of EKG @60
Probably use Wlp 002
Cheers


----------



## Curly79 (24/4/17)

Can't edit? Tried FWH on this one for the first time.


----------



## shacked (24/4/17)

Curly79 said:


> Can't edit? Tried FWH on this one for the first time.


I like FWH but not for any other reason than I can throw hops in and then get distracted with something else...


----------



## mofox1 (24/4/17)

mofox1 said:


> I might bump the last one to 700g just to make that even kilo... h34r:


Apparently a kilo of hops in a 88L pot is a lot. Just so you know.

:blink:


----------



## mofox1 (24/4/17)

Oops, forgot the attachment.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/4/17)

Haha. I can relate to that pic Mofox. If only there was some useful thing you could do with all those spent hops ey. They still smell so good!


----------



## shacked (25/4/17)

ANZAC Old Ale:

64% Maris
13% Vienna
11% Golden syrup 
6% Oats
5% Heritage crystal
1% Pale chocolate

OG: 1.070; 35 IBU of Super Pride at FWH, 7 IBU of EKG at WP (no chill).

Will ferment with 002 and drop some rum soaked american oak dominos in the keg.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (25/4/17)

APA 

7kg marris
2kg wheat
.25kg brown
.25kg caraboh
Cascade and Amarillo 

Cube


----------



## enoch (25/4/17)

First brews in 9 or 10 months. 

Simple APA 95% pale, 5% crystal, simcoe bittering and cascade flavour/aroma on notingham.

Simple bo pils 100% wey bo pilsner, simcoe bittering, motueka and Czech Saaz flavour and aroma on mangrove jack bo pilsner. The pils is sitting at 15 degrees. 

Both 50-55 litre to the fermenters and have clarity ferm to reduce gluten for my coeliac friends.

I am yearning for a small scissor lift trolley as the 50-60kg lifts are killing me.


----------



## cliffo (25/4/17)

Two brews down today.

IPA

4.45kg BB Ale
1.24kg Munich
.4kg Caramunich I
.1kg Acidulated

Hopped with Citra, Mosaic and Huell Melon. US05. 43ibu. OG 1.059

American Amber Ale

4.25kg BB Ale
.64kg Caramunich I
.1kg Acidulated
.08kg Roasted Barley

Hopped with Northern Brewer, EKG and Nelson Sauvin. US05. 36ibu. OG 1.048


----------



## Matplat (26/4/17)

enoch said:


> Both 50-55 litre to the fermenters and have clarity ferm to reduce gluten for my coeliac friends.


Do your coeliac friends find that clarity ferm is effective enough? I had thought that it was only good for lesser 'gluten intolerance'? 

I have a friend trying to make gluten free beer, but sorghum tastes like shit apparently.


----------



## enoch (26/4/17)

Wife and father in law both diagnosed coeliac plus a friend or two. Doesn't make any neg impact on the beer otherwise.
No issue but only moderate drinkers. Some may be more sensitive - some of the us brew boards are full of people saying it's not perfect but so long as people know what they are trying then they can make their choice. 
Look at Omission ale and lager at Dan's which uses the same enzyme to reduce gluten. It's a nice beer if a little full bodied for me. Buy before you try brewing.
Sorghum tastes like shit - agree. Would work(ish) as an insanely high hopped ipa but they all try to do delicate lagers.


----------



## shacked (28/4/17)

I wanted to brew a roggenbier and a dunkelweizen but decided to combine the two and make a Ryekelweizen:

32% Pilsner
32% Wheat
16% Munich
16% Rye
4% Caramunich 60L

+ 100g acid malt and 5g cal chloride.

OG 1.056, mash 66C/75C for 60/10mins; 18IBU of Hallertau (16 FWH, 2 WP).

WLP351.


----------



## Droopy Brew (28/4/17)

More Rye! More Rye!

My Roggenbier had 60%- could stand a spoon up in it.


----------



## shacked (28/4/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> More Rye! More Rye!
> 
> My Roggenbier had 60%- could stand a spoon up in it.


How did it taste?


----------



## nosco (28/4/17)

Im going to do a 100% light munich brew tomorrow. Maybe a lager with hel mit.
Or maybe an apa/ipa with Simcoe and what ever else i can find.
Maybe 2 or 3% Caraamber in the lager?
Maybe 10% wheat in the ale?
Thoughts?


----------



## technobabble66 (28/4/17)

Definitely do the 100% Munich lager. 

I'm looking at doing a similar thing in a month or so, so I'd be keen to hear how yours turns out [emoji1]
(Mine is more like 70% Munich, 20% pils, 5% melanoiden, 5% biscuit). Using tett + Hall mitt.


----------



## shacked (28/4/17)

I did a 70% Munich, 30% Vienna lager with a touch of carafa special 3. Hallertau at the start and the end of the boil. It was a cracking beer.


----------



## Midnight Brew (28/4/17)

Not the answer you were looking for but for a reddish ipa (with Manipulation through some crystal and a of tiny bit of roasted) 70% Munich is delicious. Leans on English in malt flavour but lovely regardless.* has got to be one of my favourite malts. I really need to try the darker Munich for comparison. Red X also an excellent malt (blend).




I tend to prefer malt and yeast driven beers.


----------



## nosco (29/4/17)

So Im going with the all Munich lager. Magnum and Saaz to 35 IBU's. Adding any thing else would defeat the purpose. Ive done plenty of hop experiments so time to explore some malts. Ill see if I have time for an over hopped IPA as well.

I did actually consider getting some red x to give it a go in a 100% but I was low on munich so decided on this instead.


----------



## shacked (30/4/17)

Just mashed in a brown ale with brett:

75% Pale (mix of JW Trad and Loughran Stout)
9% Wheat
9% Gladfield Supernova
3% Gladfield Brown
3% Pale Chocolate
~1% Briess Midnight Wheat

Shooting for an OG of 1.045: 

Mash: 68/72/76 for 45/15/5

Hops will be EKG FWH and Styrians WP for 28 IBU.

Primary ferment with Wyeast 1275 and Brett C. Whiskey soaked american oak in keg. Will leave keg warm for a month or so to let the brett C have a bit of a party before carbonating and consuming.


----------



## manticle (30/4/17)

Stout.
Maris, brown, black, choc, roast, aurora and a shade of crystal.
Cold steeped roast malts overnight, added to final 10 mins of mash. Hopped with fuggles and challenger.

WL british ale


----------



## fletcher (30/4/17)

enoch said:


> ...Both 50-55 litre to the fermenters and have clarity ferm to reduce gluten for my coeliac friends.


i've been wondering what others' experiences were with clarity ferm for the gluten reduction. do your coeliac friends have no issues with those beers?

edit: woops, just read your follow up posts. all good!


----------



## shacked (30/4/17)

Double brew day. Second brew:

80% Simpsons maris otter
10% Bestmalz wheat
5% Gladfield toffee
5% Golden naked oats

EKG at FWH for 10IBU, Galaxy and Nelson in the cube for 20IBU. Mashed at 65. OG: 1.047


----------



## enoch (30/4/17)

And a coffee chocolate porter today to make it 3 brews for the week.
150 litres should see me through for a while. Need more parties.


----------



## mofox1 (30/4/17)

Wish I could brew a simple brew.

Instead, heady topper clone. Sort of. Except my eff was much higher than estimated so I ended up winging it.

Kettle Vol: 51 L
OG: 1.078
FG: ~1.016
IBUs: Who the **** knows.

15.5kg TFFM Pearl Malt
1.15kg Carahell
1.00kg Wheat

Mashed at 68 with:
8g CaCl
4g MgSO4
60g CaSO4

100 IBU worth of magnum at 60min

Whirlpool additions at 80degC:
144g Apollo
75g Centennial
56g Columbus
66g Comet
180g Simcoe
110g Amarillo
120g Citra

Yeah. That was a ******* 3/4kg whirlpool addition in a 90L kettle. Talk about the slowest ******* cube / FV drain ever.

This'll get a shit load of dry hop and another dose in the keg. Because this is is about the hops. So much the hops. And Vermont IPA yeast. Hazy like a hefe, hoppy like DIPA. Because of all the reasons.


----------



## Gloveski (1/5/17)

Sone & Wood pacific ale clone going down today


----------



## shacked (1/5/17)

mofox1 said:


> Wish I could brew a simple brew.
> 
> Instead, heady topper clone. Sort of. Except my eff was much higher than estimated so I ended up winging it.
> 
> ...


~750g for 2 cubes? Wowzers!

If you like hazy beer, give WLP644 Sacc Brux Trios (it's the strain that WL used to think was brett but turned out to be sacc) a go. I made a hoppy farmhouse somethingorother ale with it. It ferments really slowly and I dry hopped (~7g/L) after 2 weeks and the thing clouded up like pulpy orange juice - still had about 6 points of gravity to go. 

No amount of cold crashing or gelatin could get that thing to clear up - perfect if that's what you are after. It also added a slight character that complemented a heavy hop forward beer and wasn't really "farmhousey" at all.


----------



## abyss (1/5/17)

mofox1 said:


> Wish I could brew a simple brew.Instead, heady topper clone. Sort of. Except my eff was much higher than estimated so I ended up winging it.Kettle Vol: 51 LOG: 1.078FG: ~1.016IBUs: Who the **** knows.15.5kg TFFM Pearl Malt1.15kg Carahell1.00kg WheatMashed at 68 with:8g CaCl4g MgSO460g CaSO4100 IBU worth of magnum at 60minWhirlpool additions at 80degC:144g Apollo75g Centennial56g Columbus66g Comet180g Simcoe110g Amarillo120g CitraYeah. That was a ******* 3/4kg whirlpool addition in a 90L kettle. Talk about the slowest ******* cube / FV drain ever.This'll get a shit load of dry hop and another dose in the keg. Because this is is about the hops. So much the hops. And Vermont IPA yeast. Hazy like a hefe, hoppy like DIPA. Because of all the reasons.



**** I'd love to taste that beast.


----------



## mofox1 (1/5/17)

shacked said:


> ~750g for 2 cubes? Wowzers!


That's before the 200g dry hop for each fv too... And the keg hop.

Should have seen the compact hop "cake" at the bottom of the kettle after draining... Was about 5cm deep... took so damn long to drain... If (when) I do this again I'm going to need some other way to separate the hop material.

Special call out to Mardoo for the preparation collaboration, was meant to be a collaborative brew but just didn't/couldn't happen for a variety of reasons. 

Kudos to Midnight brew for the pearl malt, should be on tap in a couple of weeks.


----------



## technobabble66 (1/5/17)

mofox1 said:


> ..., should be on tap at the case swap in several weeks.


FTFY


----------



## spryzie (3/5/17)

spryzie said:


> Thinking a Black IPA. 21 litres. Extract. Lazy quick boil.
> 2 x cooper's 1.5kg LME.
> 500g LDME
> 500g sugar
> ...


Visited the shop on the way home and am currently bringing up to boil.

Black IPA. 21 litres. Extract. 1061 OG 1015 FG (estimated). 6% ABV.

1 x cooper's 1.5kg LME.
1.7kg LDME
300g dextrose

Steeped grains:
250g carafa 3 (cold steeped)
500g munich, 150g chocolate and 100g dark crystal (at mash temperatures)

100g Columbus @ 15.
100g Amarillo @ 5.

Something like 60 IBUs.


----------



## Bridges (4/5/17)

Thanks to the HDA going away party I put down a pale ale today. It was too cold so I had to wear pants. I hope this doesn't negatively affect my beer in any way. Time will tell...

Pale Ale

95% Pilsner
5% Crystal

Early northern brewer, late comet and lots of it.

All good carry on and stuff...


----------



## Bridges (4/5/17)

Refrac tells me I have 25 litres at 1.056 I think the beer gods are trying to tell me which yeast to throw at this...


----------



## manticle (4/5/17)

1272?


----------



## Bridges (4/5/17)

Nah 1764... Not sure I'll be able to track any down though. May have to upset said beer gods and use something else.


----------



## droid (5/5/17)

Title: VIOLATOR (Session IPA May '17)

Just noticed that the eff is set low, probably need to change that to 78 and adjust

Milling tonight for an auto-timer mash/start at 4am

*the 20minute hop additions are all at flame out but they're sitting at high temps for a solid 20minutes...it worked on the last brew...

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American Session IPA
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 66 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 81 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.032
Efficiency: 70% (ending kettle)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.040
Final Gravity: 1.007
ABV (standard): 4.35%
IBU (tinseth): 44.6
SRM (morey): 3.93

FERMENTABLES:
7 kg - German - Pilsner (57.4%)
3.52 kg - German - Wheat Malt (28.9%)
0.27 kg - German - CaraMunich I (2.2%)
0.4 kg - German - Acidulated Malt (3.3%)
0.5 kg - German - Caramel Pils (4.1%)
0.5 kg - Rolled Oats (4.1%)

HOPS:
10 g - Super Pride, Type: Pellet, AA: 13, Use: First Wort, IBU: 6.44
50 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.6, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 11.72
25 g - Chinook, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.8, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 8.04
25 g - Galaxy, Type: Pellet, AA: 13, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 8.86
50 g - cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 9.54

Dry-hop at 1010 with Citra and Simcoe 4g/l 20dC for 4 days

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 64 C, Time: 120 min, Amount: 40 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Yeast cake

Fermentation Temp: 20 C

TARGET WATER PROFILE:
Profile Name: Light colored and hoppy
Ca2: 75
Mg2: 5
Na: 10
Cl: 50
SO4: 150
HCO3: 0
Water Notes:


----------



## technobabble66 (5/5/17)

Only 4% oats?!
Needs more oats. 

Are you toasting your oats a little first, or just chucking them in?


----------



## droid (5/5/17)

well...I was going to just chuck them in...but I am intrigued, what would you suggest, given there's 4 hours prep time tonight before auto mash starting early am?

how long does it take to toast an oat Stu?

I've gotten excited all of a sudden :beerbang:


----------



## technobabble66 (5/5/17)

Toasting "an oat", one at a time will take a little while. [emoji185]
But you could probably tip 0.25-1kg into a (very clean) fry pan and lightly toast over 5-10mins with a bit of stirring. Or oven bake for a similar length of time. 
Don't have the details with me at the mo' but you could probably guesstimate. 
Using supermarket "instant oats" or serious brewing oats? (I've used the instant ones myself). 

I'm still exploring the oat thing, but I've read by a few "experienced" brewers that toasting brings out more of the oaty flavour, whereas just chucking 1-5% in "raw" may not impart much flavour. 

I'll be sampling my new fav in ~1 hour: an oaty Belgian Ale done with WLP-530 and 7.5% of lightly toasted oats. Took a month to mellow, but is tasting mighty fine. 
Then I'll tuck into a Red NEIPA with 15% oats (not toasted). 
Oats FTW!!

(Admittedly in an IPA you might be struggling to detect a distinct oatiness anyway).


----------



## droid (5/5/17)

well now, it's too late for this one, she's all in - minerals and all in, including breakfast oats (raw) with a vol increased from 500gms (66FV) to an all in the container: 842gms

feeling the pinch of a few pulpy session IPA's right now which btw, are available to anyone free to door who posted in that thread about the session IPA / hop feedback (before tonight) to contemplate on/with...

what's the all-time greatest yeast for such an occasion? or a notable mention? for next time yo yo mah


----------



## technobabble66 (5/5/17)

1272.
Tested on consensus at a case swap on a (previous case swap) Pliny the Elder clone.
Enhances bitterness but especially enhances the fruity hoppiness - compared to US-05, 1056 (& one other i can't remember, other Belgians/IPAs pinching at this end B) ).
Clearly the best option for straight American IPAs on that sample. Though the White Labs equivalent might also be worthwhile  .

As said, at ~5%, i don't think you'd get much either way from the oats other than the head and a slight slickness in mouthfeel.
Just supped on a 15% oats Red NEIPA and as well as that, i get a vanilla element backing up the malts. Works rather well after a few weeks to mellow  .


----------



## shacked (6/5/17)

^ I believe the white labs equivalent is 051 and is also a cracking yeast.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (7/5/17)

I'm waiting for my first proper all grain batch to carbonate in the bottle I made 2 quick batches last night.

Dark Belgian ale:
1x coopers Dark ale can
1x coopers Aussie pale ale can
1kg BE3 
80g roasted barley
50g Santiam hops at flame out.
Made to 28L and pitched T-58 and S-33 Belgian yeasts.

Other batch was a pale ale of sorts:
Coopers English bitter
500g light dry malt
1kg BE3
35g Equinox and 15g Fuggle hops at flame out.
Made to 26L and pitched 3 packets of kit yeast.
Will probably dry hop this with a further 50g hops of something.
All fermenting at 18C


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/5/17)

Low Carb Beer Experiment. Ultra Dry?

19lt instead of a 40lt brew in case it insults my senses like that Ultra Dry commercial stuff and I may ditch it with discust.
Then the possibilty that it may be a decent crisp refresing beer.

19lt brew
OG = 1.036
FG = 1.000
IBU = 24
EBC = 10
ABV = 4.7%
IBU/SG = 0.680 Bitterness Ratio
Calories = 319 kcal/l

Total grain bill = 3.21kg haha.. :lol: 
70.1% Golden Promice
7.8% Dark Munick
7.8% Melanoiden
7.8% Cara-Pils/Dextrine
4.0% Wheat Malt
2.5% Acidulated

Infusion Protein rest 50c. Infusion Sacc rest 65c. Decoction 69c. Decoction 75c.
~ 90min boil.

Home Grown Hops
12g Victoria FWH = 14.8 IBU
15g Cascade 10min = 5.0 IBU
15g Cascade Steep/wirl 10min = 2.5 IBU
30g Victoria Hop Stand at ~70c for 20 minutes = 1.1 IBU
60g Cascade Hop stand at 70c 20min = 1.2 IBU

German Ale 1007 Wyeast recycled.
Dry Enzyme to get FG at 1.000
Ferment start at 14c to end at 19c. Pressure ferment naturally carbonated.


----------



## manticle (7/5/17)

Just about to mash out another stout.

Stout weather. Same slapdash recipe as last week.


----------



## technobabble66 (7/5/17)

With oats?
[emoji185]


----------



## btrots87 (7/5/17)

Irish Red Ale planned for tomorrow. 

~4.5% ABV

90% Maris Otter
4.5% medium crystal
4.5% caraaroma
1% roast barley

Challenger at 60 and 20 minutes to about 25 IBU

WLP004 Irish Ale yeast.


----------



## Matplat (8/5/17)

manticle said:


> Just about to mash out another stout.
> 
> Stout weather. Same slapdash recipe as last week.


That recipe sounds so good, gotta add that to the list


----------



## Gloveski (8/5/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Low Carb Beer Experiment. Ultra Dry?
> 19lt instead of a 40lt brew in case it insults my senses like that Ultra Dry commercial stuff and I may ditch it with discust.
> Then the possibilty that it may be a decent crisp refresing beer.
> 
> ...



Interested to see how this one works out , I would be husband of the year if I could come up with a low carb beer for the Mrs lol


----------



## manticle (8/5/17)

Matplat said:


> That recipe sounds so good, gotta add that to the list


Add leaky tap to the process list.
Lucky if I get 8L from adding my usual (set aside, decanted, reboiled kettle) extra wort to the cube.

Always check your brew 10 mins later.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (10/5/17)

Day off so I'm having a bit of a muck around brew.

Standard (for me 10L batch)

1.85kg Glad Pilsner Malt
0.4 kg home made feedbag Malt
+ a Handfull of roasted wheat crushed with mortar and pestle and thrown in.

Hops I'm not sure yet. I have in the freezer Cascade, Riwaka, Wakitu, EKG and Super alpha.... Might just go with some cascade...


----------



## stuartf (11/5/17)

End of a week of for birthday related celebrations so I'm having a crack at rare schizenfest beer. Recipe is simple start off planning a 100% munich malt lager then realise you don't have enough so make the rest of the grain bill up with pale malt, do some jobs for the wife and come back to find instead of mashing at 65C your grainfather has overshot and you've been mashing 70C for the last 30 minutes. Get to near boil and realised you left the pump filter off the bloody grainfather so transfer 85C wort to a spare fermenter so you can fit said pump filter then find a way to get the hot wort back into grainfather so you can continue on with the brew. Only thing I've got right so far is the hops and not burning myself with boiling wort but the day isn't over yet!


----------



## shacked (11/5/17)

stuartf said:


> End of a week of for birthday related celebrations so I'm having a crack at rare schizenfest beer. Recipe is simple start off planning a 100% munich malt lager then realise you don't have enough so make the rest of the grain bill up with pale malt, do some jobs for the wife and come back to find instead of mashing at 65C your grainfather has overshot and you've been mashing 70C for the last 30 minutes. Get to near boil and realised you left the pump filter off the bloody grainfather so transfer 85C wort to a spare fermenter so you can fit said pump filter then find a way to get the hot wort back into grainfather so you can continue on with the brew. Only thing I've got right so far is the hops and not burning myself with boiling wort but the day isn't over yet!


Mashed at 70C? Sounds like a job for brett!


----------



## Kingy (11/5/17)

I bet it turns out a cracker, them brew days where everything goes wrong I usually write them off, then when it turns out good I haven't got many good notes to go off for next time.


----------



## stuartf (11/5/17)

Kingy said:


> I bet it turns out a cracker, them brew days where everything goes wrong I usually write them off, then when it turns out good I haven't got many good notes to go off for next time.


That's what I'm hoping for, I had done a 50C rest so I'm hoping there was enough beta activity between that and the time it got to 70C. Fermenting as planned so ill see how it turns out. Can't be any worse than the 3 batches I made filled with yummy chlorophenol flavours.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (11/5/17)

Just brewed 80 litres of golden ale.
I used the 50l brau as an ern and mashed and boiled in the 114 litre ss kettle for a biab.
First time using beersmith. Hit all gravitys and volumes. 
So stoked i got 70% eff as specified in beersmith.
I laterally had 100ml of wort left in the kettle after filling the 4th cube.

Had a dick load of protein left on the cone so I think my ph was spot on and brewbright worked a treat. 
Anyway my first cusomers should be stoked with the product.
Happy brewing


----------



## SBOB (14/5/17)

Mothers day... Perfect day to put down a brew 

Using a bit of Magnum for bittering to save some Saaz. No chill, so 20min whirlpool used for my cube hop addition

*No-Chill Pilsner*

_Details_
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 9.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

_Ingredients_
Amt Name 
4.81 kg/95.2% Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 
0.24 kg/4.8% Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) 
30.00 g/13.5IBU Saaz [3.75 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 
12.00 g/17.3IBU Magnum [12.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 
75.00 g/9.3IBU Saaz [3.75 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 mi 
1.0 pkg Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) 

_Mash Schedule_
Mash in @55c
60 min Mash @ 67c
Mash Out @77c


----------



## Gloveski (15/5/17)

2 brews getting done today....................Dr Smurto's Golden Ale done and already in the fermenter and a SNPA Clone mashing as we speak


----------



## fungrel (16/5/17)

100g of fresh Cluster in the whirlpool, damn fine drop. 

https://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/466485/cream-ale


----------



## Coodgee (19/5/17)

It's May so time for a summer ale / American wheat (Basically I'm going to fine it and if it drops clear it's a summer ale, if it stays hazy it's a wheat).

mash pH and sparge water pH 5.2. 10 minute protein rest at 50 degrees makes sparging a breeze and keeps it crisp.

```
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 5.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.00 ml               Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins)             Water Agent   1        -             
2.30 kg               Gladfield Pilsner Malt (3.8 EBC)         Grain         2        50.0 %        
2.30 kg               Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.2 EBC)   Grain         3        50.0 %        
20.00 g               Galaxy [14.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           4        16.2 IBUs     
5.00 g                Riwaka [5.10 %] - Boil 20.0 min          Hop           5        1.6 IBUs      
20.00 g               Riwaka [5.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5.0 m Hop           6        1.0 IBUs      
5.00 g                Galaxy [14.30 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5.0  Hop           7        0.7 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         8        -             
75.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days      Hop           9        0.0 IBUs      
75.00 g               Riwaka [5.25 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days       Hop           10       0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## Coodgee (19/5/17)

Based on Earle's Rogers clone, this is version 3. my last version I did with Ringwood ale and it stripped all the hop flavour out and left only the roast. This one will be Rogers + with a bit more hop flavour and aroma. The bag of '16 cascade smelled amazing when I opened it. 

```
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 20.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 71.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
23.00 l               Brisbane                                 Water         1        -             
2.20 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         2        48.7 %        
1.00 kg               Munich II (Weyermann) (22.0 EBC)         Grain         3        22.1 %        
1.00 kg               Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC)        Grain         4        22.1 %        
0.24 kg               Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (111.0 EBC Grain         5        5.3 %         
0.06 kg               Special B (Dingemans) (300.0 EBC)        Grain         6        1.3 %         
0.02 kg               Chocolate Wheat Malt (1100.0 EBC)        Grain         7        0.4 %         
10.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           8        5.8 IBUs      
50.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           9        17.5 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        10       -             
50.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5.0  Hop           11       2.9 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         12       -             
50.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days      Hop           13       0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## Matplat (19/5/17)

Heading into winter.... hopefully this should just be ready in time for the BABBs Porter/Stout comp.


*Brown Porter*
Brown Porter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.400
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 33.2 (EBC): 65.4
Bitterness (IBU): 31.7 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.900 kg Pale Ale Malt (72.22%)
0.700 kg Brown Malt (12.96%)
0.400 kg Crystal Medium (7.41%)
0.300 kg Chocolate, Pale (5.56%)
0.100 kg Carafa II malt (1.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
20.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
2.1 g Hydrochloric @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with M42 - New World Strong Ale


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/5/17)

Red Earth
I have to learn these Red Earth home grown hops since you cant reference any specs on these things but a worthy hop for experiment.
I wanted to have a red theme so I plugged in a Red Ale profile balance and only had Melanoiden for redish grains but it should do
allright for a redish hue when its clear beer.
Since Red Earth hops are lacking in referencable data I'll post my judged results on the Red Earth Hop description thread.
As for the strange oniony smell they had when drying its gone when I opened the vac sealed frozen pack.
They smell really good in the bag and the first wort early boil. Like thier best descriptions so far.
Spicey, woody, citrus backround with a good general flavourfull hop aroma is in the ballpark.
Hardest part is no reference to Alpha Acid levels. I gave them 6% in the calculations. Crossing my fingers on that bet.

19lt Cubed

OG = 1.058
FG = ~ 1.012
IBU = between 25 - 35 (calculated hops at 6% its 28 IBU)
Color = 28 EBC
ABV = ~ 6%
Bitterness = 0.460 IBU/SG
78.6% Golden Promise
13.9% Melanoiden
4.6% Dark Crystal
2.0% Acidulated
0.9% Carafa special ( added to the mash out for color coz I thought it looked too pale)

20g Red Earth - First Wort Hop 90min
60g Red Earth in the cube

Yeast is undecided.


----------



## manticle (20/5/17)

Matplat said:


> Heading into winter.... hopefully this should just be ready in time for the BABBs Porter/Stout comp.
> 
> 
> *Brown Porter*
> ...


Curious about the acid addition to a dark beer.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/5/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Red Earth
> I have to learn these Red Earth home grown hops since you cant reference any specs on these things but a worthy hop for experiment.
> I wanted to have a red theme so I plugged in a Red Ale profile balance and only had Melanoiden for redish grains but it should do
> allright for a redish hue when its clear beer.
> ...


Hey Dan, could *please* ensure you report on this beer, and especially with as much detail as you can muster on the hops elements. I'd be very interested to hear more about Red Earth. As you said, the info' is very lacking! In particular, i'm keen to hear how these hops go in a more malt-driven beer like a red ale.
Maybe add to the thread on Red Earth in the hops descriptions category?


----------



## Matplat (21/5/17)

manticle said:


> Curious about the acid addition to a dark beer.


It is only to reduce sparge water ph, I identify mash additions (for salts and acid) as 'mash' in brewmate, and sparge additions as 'boil' as those are the only options...

My water here is around 8.2ph.


----------



## manticle (21/5/17)

Ok. Acidifying sparge water makes more sense


----------



## Phoney (21/5/17)

Left hand milk stout clone

Recipe here: https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/homebrew-recipe/left-hand-milk-stout-clone/

Only I'm using WY1084 (Guinness strain) instead of California yeast.


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/5/17)

Finally getting around to that Helles I posted about a month ago. 

OG 1043
FG 1007
IBU 18
EBC 7

80% Pilsner
20% Vienna
100g Acidulated

pH =5.4 

Mashed 20c/20, 52c/20, 63c/75, 72c/20, 78c/20

90min boil

Magnum @ 60m = 18ibu

Fermented with yeast cake of W34/70 @ 9c


----------



## Matplat (21/5/17)

Anyone else found that dark roasted grains clogs up your mash tun? Having a nightmare of a mash, and this is the first really dark beer I've made... had zero flow during reciculatuon and had to transfer the mash to a bag to get it to ******* lauter.
I haven't had such slow flow even with 60% wheat!

Sorry mods, didnt want to start a new thread just for one little question....


----------



## manticle (21/5/17)

Never an issue for me


----------



## Matplat (21/5/17)

Bugger


----------



## technobabble66 (21/5/17)

Sorry champ, not had similar problems with any darkies i've done.
If anything, i think i've found the roasted grains lauter more easily - something like the proteins are buggered in the kilning and don't form the splooge that clogs up the mash bed. (ya diggin' that technical jargon?)

Any chance you might've accidentally narrowed your milling width?
Or is there oats, rye or raw barley/wheat in the grist?
If not, i'm flat out of ideas :lol:

Anyways, commiserations.
Slow lauters suck balls. And not in a good way.


----------



## Weizguy (27/5/17)

Been a while since I last brewed and there is no good beer left for drinking (or sharing). Need a keg filler and 'tis the season for Brit Bitter.
Today, in the works, now...

Teninch English Bitter Sessionbier
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 27/05/2017 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 45.00 L : 
Boil Volume: 58.68 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.0 % Equipment: Techni-Ice 75 litre mash tun and 78 litre SSkeggle 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.22 kg Pale Malt, Perle (8.0 EBC) Grain 94.2 % 
0.38 kg Crystal, Medium (Hugh Baird) (150.0 EBC) Grain 5.8 % 
45.00 gm Fuggles [5.20%] (60 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 
31.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.60%] (60 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
19.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.60%] (15 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
0.50 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 0.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Epsom Salts (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 oz Gypsum (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.50 ml Lactic acid (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
5.00 items Brew Brite (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) [Starter 1000 ml] [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.041 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.007-1.011 SG)
Estimated Color: 14.3 EBC (7.9-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 26.6 IBU (25.0-35.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.4 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.0 % (3.2-3.8 %) 



Single Infusion, Full Body Mash Tun Weight: 4.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 6.60 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 37.94 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 18.00 L of water at 79.2 C 70.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 11 L of water at 87.1 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## vykuza (27/5/17)

It's been about a year for me after a bit of burnout.

I've just put on a sack mead 10L 1.180OG with an 18% tolerant yeast using SNA and a lovely raw honey from Ballina. It's in my Brewbucket Mini, sitting on my desk here so I can pat it as it ferments.

I've also just grabbed some Mangrove Jack cider kits, and a buttload of grain to make a double batch hefe. 50/50 pils/wheat and using 300 of golden naked oats for some crystal.

Looking forward to getting back in the saddle for real


----------



## Weizguy (27/5/17)

Fk, I thought I'd hit my gravity this time, having set my efficiency calcs at 90%.
Still got 1.044 at my desired volume. I only have a 50 litre fermentor ready to go, and not too keen on diluting it to required gravity, as I'll meed to leave space to pitch my yeast/ kräusen.
Stupid efficiency calcs when brewing a lower grav session beer.
Perhaps someone doesn't want me drinking a session ale?


----------



## shacked (28/5/17)

Triple batch brew day today.

3 cubes of 1.048 wort, mashed at 66C:

85% Simpsons maris otter
10% Gladfield supernova
5% Bairds torrified wheat

EKG and Saaz (leftovers) at FWH to 18 IBU, then:

Cube 1: Bitter: 40g Challenger +10IBU. Ferment with Wyeast 1275
Cube 2: Hoppy Brett Saison: 50g Rakau +15IBU. Ferment with TYB Wallonian Farmhouse, secondary with whitelabs brett C.
Cube 3: Sour Red: no extra hops. Primary ferment with Rosealare, TYB WF and dregs from fantome, almanac, nomad and lindemans.


----------



## mofox1 (28/5/17)

Had a crack at my first partigyle (w00t!).

*Russian Imperial Stout + an American Stout.*

Ended up with ~30L of 1.104 RIS and 23L of 1.059 stout, so yeah, pretty happy about that 

I didn't really have much idea on how this was going to pan out... general idea was to dial up a RIS at 70% eff instead of my usual 80%, but then up the grain amount by another 5 to 6kg to cater for the second beer (both ballpark same volume). For the RIS, I had planned to use the first runnings, and then potentially add some second runnings in if needed even if it meant a much longer boil. Turned out I needed to dilute the first runnings (~1.105) with both some of the second runnings and straight water to get the preboil OG and volume. I didn't even bother planning IBU's or hop additions for the second runnings batch until I had filled the kettle and knew the OG.

*Grain Bill*
----------------
16.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (71.46%)
2.000 kg Munich I (8.93%)
1.500 kg Brown Malt (6.7%)
0.900 kg Roasted Barley (4.02%)
0.600 kg Chocolate, Gladfields Light (2.68%)
0.500 kg Chocolate, Gladfields Dark (2.23%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt, Roasted Dark (Briess Midnight Wheat) (2.23%)
0.390 kg Black Malt (1.74%)

+ 0.4kg CaraMunich 2 added to the mash for the second beer.

Bit of a bitsa grain bill but there was the roasts, black and one of the choc's to use up.
RIS was Magnum & EKG for bittering (55ish IBU), 2.2g/L Chinook flowers & 0.9g/L EKG late and 1.2g/L EKG in the cube for 85ish IBU total.

Stout had 32 odd IBU from Columbus for bittering, 2.4g/L Chinook & Cascade flowers @10 for another 28 IBU, then 0.6g/L Simcoe at flameout and 1.6g/L Centennial/Simcoe in the cube for 80IBU total.

Stoked with how well winging it turned out.


----------



## btrots87 (31/5/17)

Vienna Lager

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: Vienna Lager
Boil Time: 90 min
Batch Size: 24.5 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 29 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.043
Efficiency: 82% (ending kettle)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.051
Final Gravity: 1.010
ABV (standard): 5.48%
IBU (tinseth): 21.75
SRM (morey): 10.88

FERMENTABLES:
2 kg - German - Vienna (40%)
1 kg - German - Pilsner (20%)
1.5 kg - German - Munich Light (30%)
0.1 kg - German - CaraMunich III (2%)
0.1 kg - German - Melanoidin (2%)
0.2 kg - German - CaraAroma (4%)
0.1 kg - German - Acidulated Malt (2%)

HOPS:
45 g - Hallertau Hersbrucker, Type: Pellet, AA: 4.4, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 21.75

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 63 C, Time: 45 min, Amount: 17 L
2) Temperature, Temp: 70 C, Time: 30 min
3) Temperature, Temp: 75 C, Time: 10 min, Mashout
4) Sparge, Temp: 78 C, Amount: 14.5 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3.3 L/kg

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
0.5 each - Whirlfloc, Time: 10 min, Type: Fining, Use: Boil
0.5 each - Campden tablet, Type: Water Agt, Use: Mash
0.5 tsp - Gelatine, Type: Fining, Use: Primary
3.5 g - CaSO4, Type: Water Agt, Use: Mash
3.5 g - CaCl2, Type: Water Agt, Use: Mash

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - Saflager - German Lager Yeast W-34/70
Fermentation Temp: 11C

PRIMING:
Method: Keg
Amount: 12psi
CO2 Level: 2.5 Volumes


----------



## Coodgee (2/6/17)

DSGA: 

Feedback from last year's comp was that it lacked a bit of malt complexity and creamy mouthfeel, so I am adding slightly more light crystal and a little special b to add some complexity to the roasty flavours and some carapils and oats to help with the mouthfeel. 

```
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.50 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 47.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 77.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
TBA                   Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   1        -             
3.80 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         2        68.2 %        
0.44 kg               Brown Malt (128.1 EBC)                   Grain         3        7.8 %         
0.44 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 65L (Bairds) (110 Grain         4        7.8 %         
0.28 kg               Carapils (4.0 EBC)                       Grain         5        5.1 %         
0.27 kg               Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (700.0 EBC)      Grain         6        4.8 %         
0.25 kg               Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC)                   Grain         7        4.5 %         
0.10 kg               Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC)        Grain         8        1.8 %         
40.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [4.60 %] - Boil Hop           9        18.7 IBUs     
35.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [4.60 %] - Boil Hop           10       5.9 IBUs      
15.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [4.60 %] - Stee Hop           11       0.7 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               London Ale Yeast (Wyeast Labs #1028) [12 Yeast         12       -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.57 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 22.16 l of water and heat to 67.0 C 67.0 C        60 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 76.0 C over 3 min               76.0 C        10 min
```


----------



## labels (2/6/17)

You could drop the Carapils and the Oats and add Rye malt. That would give you a creamy texture, more body, more head and head retention and a touch of spicyness


----------



## professional_drunk (2/6/17)

Feijoa Lambic

22 lt batch

65% pilsner
35% torrified wheat

Mash
[SIZE=9pt]45m @ 67c[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]15m @ 73c[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]10m @ 78c[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]90m Boil[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]8ibu saaz @ 60min[/SIZE]

Ferment for a week or so with wyeast 3278 belgian lambic blend.
Secondary with 1.5kg feijoa for 9 months.

Going to put this down on the weekend. My first lambic.
Anyone got any opinions on my plan?


----------



## AJ80 (2/6/17)

professional_drunk said:


> Feijoa Lambic
> 
> 22 lt batch
> 
> ...


My only suggestions would be to let the primary ferment go a touch longer - maybe two or three weeks - and to only leave it on the fruit for 3-4 months. The long contact time on fruit will be fine, but the fruit might fade and not be as vibrant. My usual sour schedule is the following:
- primary for 2-3 weeks
- secondary for 6-9 months
- bottle half straight and rack the second half onto fruit for 3-4 months. 

May not be for everyone, but it works for me. Good luck with your first sour. It's a slippery slope.


----------



## Coodgee (2/6/17)

labels said:


> You could drop the Carapils and the Oats and add Rye malt. That would give you a creamy texture, more body, more head and head retention and a touch of spicyness


might be a bit controversial for a comp...


----------



## labels (2/6/17)

Nothing is controversial in brewing, just brew!

Got an idea here
Just been sipping on a Big Shed Brewing American brown ale, I'll swear this has added coffee, it's super delicious. Now I'm home sipping on home brewed Dunkel Weizen so now I have an idea to combine the two styles, Basically an American brown with wheat malt and using a wheat yeast with the banana and clove esters plus all the attributes of an American brown with it's coffee/chocolate flavours and subtle American hops like Cascade, Simcoe and Amorillo. I will also add Cold Steeped coffee. Could be a complex beer.


----------



## Mardoo (2/6/17)

Sounds great!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/6/17)

Just finished:

English Brown which smelt amazing all day. 
85.4% Pearl
6.5% Dark Crystal
4% Brown
2.4% Carafa Spec II
1.6% Caramunich III (Accidently put some of this in instead of the Crystal but ran with it)

OG 1.052 - hit on the head. 2.5 cubes.

EKG first wort hopped to 27IBUs.

WLP002 on stirplate at the mo.


----------



## SBOB (4/6/17)

Munich Helles today

Style: Munich Helles

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 8.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name 
87.0% (4.25 kg) Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 
12.0% (0.59 kg) Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 
1.0% (0.05 kg) Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) 

17 IBU(34.89 g) Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] 60min 


2.0 pkg Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124)


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/6/17)

SBOB said:


> Munich Helles today
> 
> Style: Munich Helles
> 
> ...


Hey SBOB,

What's your mash temp and target pH?


----------



## SBOB (4/6/17)

Pratty1 said:


> Hey SBOB,
> 
> What's your mash temp and target pH?


mash profile is

mash in ~55c
Single step at 65c for 60min
Mash out at 77c

pH/water profile via Bru'n Water

Estimated mash pH of ~5.3
water additions are

Mash (24L)
3.60 ml Lactic Acid 
2.40 g Calcium Chloride 
2.40 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) 

[*]Sparge (11L)

0.50 ml Lactic Acid 
1.10 g Calcium Chloride 
1.10 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate)


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/6/17)

^ nice work Sbob. I like those numbers


----------



## SBOB (4/6/17)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ nice work Sbob. I like those numbers


thanks i think 

though recipe number needed changing
Hallertau was only 2.6% AA so


17 IBU(60 g) Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.6 %] 90min


----------



## shacked (4/6/17)

Triple batch today:

67% weyermann pils
20% flaked wheat
7% bestmalz vienna
3% bestmalz munich
3% golden naked oats

+ acid malt, cal chloride and 500g demerara sugar

OG: 1.051

18 IBU from hal mit and saaz at FWH
4 IBU galaxy whirlpool

Cube 1: 25g Chinook, 75g 007 - pale ale: 1099 plus chinook and 007 dry hop.
Cube 2 and 3: no cube hops. Ferment with 3711 French Saison and add brett + raspberries in secondary.


----------



## droid (4/6/17)

^wow - interesting


----------



## RobB (5/6/17)

I've just spent the morning of a public holiday brewing an old AHB favourite - Three Shades of Stout. I bumped up the OG and IBUs by about 15% since I wanted to pitch a low attenuating yeast (M15) while still hitting the same abv.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/6/17)

Needed a keg of mild quickly to replace the cube of bitter I just started fermenting owing to a keg of Saison not lasting as long as I'd liked (SWMBO liked it, which I didn't expect). 

Adjusted slightly to what I had in stock.

Mild

3.2kg Pale Ale malt
.2kg Dark Crystal 
.2kg medium crystal 
.1kg brown malt
.1kg Rb
.05kg Choc malt
.05kg Pale choc

25g Willamette at 60min for 25 IBU

WLP004 Irish Ale yeast, likely a repitch.

2g gypsum and 7g CaCl2

Mash 69 degrees 60m
90min boil


----------



## Coodgee (5/6/17)

I'm considering doing a witbier for my local brew club's annual comp. But I'm thinking of doing it with 3711 french saison yeast. I have only used this yeast once and it reminded me of some of the best wit I have tried. 

This is the BJCP text for witbier: 

Aroma: Moderate malty sweetness (often with light notes of honey and/or vanilla) with light, grainy, spicy wheat aromatics, often with a bit of tartness. Moderate perfumy coriander, often with a *complex herbal, spicy, or peppery note* in the background. Moderate zesty, citrusy-orangey fruitiness. A low spicy-herbal hop aroma is optional, but should never overpower the other characteristics. Vegetal, celery-like, or ham-like aromas are inappropriate. Spices should blend in with fruity, floral and sweet aromas and should not be overly strong.

Flavor: Pleasant malty-sweet grain flavor (often with a honey and/or vanilla character) and a zesty, orange-citrusy fruitiness. Refreshingly crisp with a* dry, often tart, finish*. Can have a low bready wheat flavor. Optionally has a very light lactic-tasting sourness.* Herbal-spicy flavors,* which may include coriander and other spices, are common should be subtle and balanced, not overpowering. A spicy-earthy hop flavor is low to none, and if noticeable, never gets in the way of the spices. Hop bitterness is low to medium-low, and doesn’t interfere with refreshing flavors of fruit and spice, nor does it persist into the finish. Bitterness from orange pith should not be present. Vegetal, celery-like, ham-like, or soapy flavors are inappropriate.

Do you think it could work?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/6/17)

Gopher it.

I reckon my best Belgian pales which are fermented with dry Saison yeasts, that aren't tart enough for a true Saison but great for a pale Belgian beer.


----------



## shacked (6/6/17)

Yeah I'd give it a go!! The saison yeast is probably going to attenuate a fair bit more than a wit and the flocculation would be a bit more than a wit but why not.

I get a burnt orange zest flavor/aroma from 3711 (think saison du pont) and I think that'd be great in a wit grist. I find that bottled conditioned beers seem to have more of this flavor than kegged. I also get a similar character from the yeast bay Wallonian Farmhouse.

Interested to see how it goes: If you brew it, please report back!


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/6/17)

144 - Hoppy American Wheat Ale

OG 1038
FG 1008
ABV 4%
IBU 20 
EBC 7

70% BB Ale Malt
30% JW Wheat
100g Acidulated ( Target pH 5.3-5.4 )

Sulphate 150ppm, Chloride 65ppm

Mashed for 60mins @ 65c

60min Boil

Magnum @ 60mins = 5ibu

Cascade, Citra & Galaxy @ 10m = 15ibu

Fermented with US05 @ 18c

Dry Hop with 1.5g per L - Cascade, Citra & Galaxy


----------



## Matplat (9/6/17)

Brewing a batch for a friends wedding in July, will be a group of mainly megaswill drinkers. So something reasonably approachable, but a bit more than just a blonde ale...

Plus it's going to be cold as ****, so I thought something malty would be appropriate. The Fortnight hop was a whimsical purchase that the brew shop reccomended to me, and will go all in the cube.

*Penny Ale*
American Amber Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.250
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.24 %
Colour (SRM): 12.6 (EBC): 24.9
Bitterness (IBU): 36.7 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (66.67%)
0.500 kg Munich I (9.52%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (9.52%)
0.300 kg Amber Malt (5.71%)
0.300 kg Crystal 80 (5.71%)
0.100 kg Shepards Delight (1.9%)
0.050 kg Acidulated Malt (0.95%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g Fortnight Pellet (13.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)
20.0 g Topaz Pellet (16.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
2.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Hydrochloric @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
1.3 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.1 g Hydrochloric @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Coodgee (9/6/17)

how's the brew going neighbour? double brew day for me today. opposite ends of the spectrum: big ipa with 413grams of hops and a belgian wit. entering hour 9. feel like grating oranges??


----------



## Gloveski (9/6/17)

Double Brew day tomorrow 
A bookbinder clone with Motueka hops instead of riwaka 
And my first real experimental brew and recipe design loosely based on on a modus operandi session ipa. This will be the first time First Wort Hopping and I will be doing a hopstand at 70 degrees as this worked really well in a previous brew. This beer is definately uncharted territory for me so we will see how it goes


----------



## Matplat (9/6/17)

Coodgee said:


> how's the brew going neighbour? double brew day for me today. opposite ends of the spectrum: big ipa with 413grams of hops and a belgian wit. entering hour 9. feel like grating oranges??



That sounds like an epic mission... going with the saison yeast as above?

I was bored at work so posted this weekends brew, but won't get to it until tomorrow night!


----------



## Coodgee (9/6/17)

yes going for the saison yeast. I just spilled about 300ml of a 1100ml starter which caused me to swear but I think it will be ok with this yeast strain. not long now until I pitch the spices. looks like a 12 hour brew day.


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/6/17)

Harvest - Little IPA
Pearl 60%
Munich 30%
Rye 10%
Mashed at 70/72/78 for 40/10/10
1040
Aprox 320g of homegrown chinook in the whirlpool, 10g FWH. Getting that freezer space back slowly. Thinking of doing an Amber Ale tomorrow with similar hop schedule.


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/6/17)

Condensation Mayham - Amber Ale
TF MO 73.5%
Caramunich III 10%
Munich 10%
Rye 5%
Roast Barley 1.5%
Step mash 52/62/67/72/78 for 10/10/50/10/10 '
OG1045

This one is mashed waiting for a boil. Massive headaches caused by condensation on the screen controller have me mashed out, drained into buckets awaiting controller to ... de-moist. Soon as boil is reached a few flowers FWH then all Chinook homegrown in the whirlpool. Ill be glad when this one is cubed.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (11/6/17)

Karing Ale. (Ale made in Karingal). In my own customized profile - New World Ale

This is my latest favourite. I really hit a geourgeous yummy blend with this. For my liking anyway. Its like Trocical Punch Beer Nectar.
Great malt character and the hops truely are like mixed tropical fruits. Nice mouthfeel and body but with a dryish aftertaste that makes it morish.

I'm attempting to brew ~60lt when my equipment is 40lt capable. Scaled up using Beersmith. Split the brew so I get 36lt lighter beer at around 4.4% and 18lt at around 6.6%.
So Its my biggest mash of 14kg grain. Finished boil at 40lt of highish gravity. Cube 14lt with some of the hop stand addition and top up cube with hot water.
Then chill the remainder 26lt and into the kegmenter topped up with 14lt water. Total guessing the outcome gravities and fingers crossed.


76.1% Golden Promise (Pale)
5.4% Wheat Malt
5.4% Munick Dark
5.4% Crystal
5.4% Melanoiden
2.2% Acidulated

75l Esky Mash.
Infusion 50c, Infusion 62c, 2 Decoctions to 70c.
Batch Sparge 75c.

Victoria and Cascade are home grown hops.

Victoria FWH 90min = 21 IBU
Mosaic + Azacca 5 min = 8.5 IBU
50/50 Cascade: + Azacca Flame out Steep 20min = 6.6 IBU
Hop Stand @ 70c for 30min 5g/l mostly Cascade, + Mosaic + Azacca. (1/3rd of this hop bill goes into the cube for the stronger brew)

Post boil 40lt devided: 14lt into the hopped cube then top with boiling water. To make a 19lt ferment.
Remainder 26lt chilled and into kegmenter with 13lt water for 39lt ferment.
All pressure fermented and transfers.
US-05 this time but any good yeast in the world.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/6/17)

*The Ides of Marzen, aka Malty McMaltface.*
(~Marzen)

22L
OG = 1.056
FG = 1.012
IBU = 23
EBC = 21.5

(5kg grain)
2.4kg Munich (Viking)
2kg Vienna (Viking)
0.25kg Biscuit (Ding)
0.2kg Melanoidin (Wey) —>> had to sub for 0.36kg Aurora (Gladfields)
0.15kg Aromatic (Ding)

20g Tettnanger (4.8%) + 10g Saaz (4.6%) @FHW
10g Tettnanger +15g Saaz @20mins (cubed)

CaSO4 & CaCL2 additions to target 56ppm Ca, 55ppm SO4, 80ppm Cl2,
plus a little extra CaCl2 in the boil.

Mash: 55/65/72/78 for 5/60/20/5, then ~90mins boil.

to be dumped onto a S-189 yeast cake (3rd fermentation), fermented ~16°C.
——————————

Unfortunately i discovered i’d run out of Wey Melanoidin, then remembered i’d picked up a little freebie of Gladfields Aurora from a Merri Mashers gathering months ago (big thanks to MM & Dermott at Beer Co!). Apparently it’s meant to sub for the Wey melanoidin at a ratio of 1:1.8, so i ended up using 360g Aurora instead of the intended 200g Wey Melanoidin.
Also discovered i’d run out of MgSO4, so i increased the CaSO4 a bit to compensate. I generally prefer to add a little Mg for yeast health but hopefully this won’t make a big difference, especially considering the yeast is already ~ at full population.

This beer is (obviously!) intended to be super, super malty (but still have a balanced & dry finish). I went through a few different iterations, mainly blending the Munich & Vienna more equally with Pilsner. I ended up going with this version to see how pushing the maltiness so heavily goes. Quite likely it’ll be more balanced with the pilsner, but i’ll see how this one turns out. The 1/3rd Pilsner version will probably be the next version to try (next winter). Also, the mash schedule was abbreviated due to lack of time. The 65°C step was intended to be split between 63°C and 66°C. I’ll probably consider doing it for the next one, depending on how this one turns out.

I'm really keen to see how this goes, as the basic idea of a strongly malty lager, that's got a dry finish & not high in alc%) sounds great to me. I was a bit surprised to see how few Marzens there are out there - i would've thought a big malty lager would be more popular. Maybe Marzens tend to get "skipped" in favour of Bocks or something Or maybe i've simply been unable to find where everyone raves about their Marzens  Anyway, hopefully it turns out as well as i hope!


----------



## Coodgee (15/6/17)

^sounds like a gooden' mate. is the 90 minute boil to try to get some increased caramelisation ?


----------



## mofox1 (15/6/17)

technobabble66 said:


> *The Ides of Marzen, aka Malty McMaltface.*
> (~Marzen)
> 
> 22L
> ...


Exactly how did you end up with the same beer recipe I was toying with last night? I was thinking it was time for another dark yummy lager... gedoutta my head man!

Alright - it's not exactly the same, I didn't have the biscuit or aurora (redback & dark xtal instead), and was going to use Tett & Perle... but oddly, oddly similar. 

Good luck with the brew.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/6/17)

Coodgee said:


> ^sounds like a gooden' mate. is the 90 minute boil to try to get some increased caramelisation ?


It's part of why i tend to do 90min boils - to hopefully increase the malt complexity/depth a little further. It also simply fits into my process by default. I drain however much from my mash, generally ~30-32L, then boil down to a particular point where i know a further 10mins of boiling gives me just enough to fill a cube (~21.5L). It normally takes ~90-120mins to compete the entire boil. I could probably just reduce my mash/sparge vols, but i prefer to gain a little extra efficiency and take the time to do a 90+ min boil. The other aspect is i generally mash, sparge and do an initial boil (10-30mins), then have to leave it for a few hours or a day or 2, as life/work tends to get in the way of completing the whole process in a single session. So between the first boil and the 2nd boil, it ends up ~90mins or more.

FWIW, I suspect the "caramelisation" from a regular boil doesn't really produce a caramel element or anything, it more just develops the maltiness a little more. In my limited experience, i've needed to do strong reductions (e.g.: 4L wort down to 200mL of dark goop) or use actual Candi Syrup to get anything resembling a caramel element. (Not that i think you're unaware of this, Coodgee, more for anyone else out there wondering about this "caramelisation" thing ).


----------



## technobabble66 (15/6/17)

mofox1 said:


> Exactly how did you end up with the same beer recipe I was toying with last night? I was thinking it was time for another dark yummy lager... gedoutta my head man!
> 
> Alright - it's not exactly the same, I didn't have the biscuit or aurora (redback & dark xtal instead), and was going to use Tett & Perle... but oddly, oddly similar.
> 
> Good luck with the brew.


Just like Newton & Leibniz, great minds think alike! Convergent evolution in brewing 

Yeah, I avoided the crystal type of stuff for this one. I think I've found that crystals work very differently in lagers - The way a lager dries out a bit more, even if the attenuation (~75%) is the same as a typical ale, seems to (not surprisingly!) alter the effect crystal has within the malt elements. There's less sweetness to combine with the "roasty"/burnt element from the crystal that typically produces the overall caramel-like flavours we're familiar with for crystals (caramel, toffee, dried fruit, etc) in ales. Instead, i find it leaves the roasty & burnt elements to be more prominent, and it can take a while to mellow. Obviously, i could've/should've just used less crystal! And possibly alter the malt grist to compensate in other ways as well.
Either way, i just wanted a more biscuity malt flavour to this, rather than any "darker" roast/burnt flavours, so just stuck with Biscuit + Aromatic, then some Aurora/Melanoidin to further boost the malt.
Might miss the timing of it, but hopefully this'll be ready for sampling at the Case Swap in July  (The 2nd lager on this yeast cake was chewed through in 2 days!).


----------



## Coodgee (15/6/17)

technobabble66 said:


> It's part of why i tend to do 90min boils - to hopefully increase the malt complexity/depth a little further. It also simply fits into my process by default. I drain however much from my mash, generally ~30-32L, then boil down to a particular point where i know a further 10mins of boiling gives me just enough to fill a cube (~21.5L). It normally takes ~90-120mins to compete the entire boil. I could probably just reduce my mash/sparge vols, but i prefer to gain a little extra efficiency and take the time to do a 90+ min boil. The other aspect is i generally mash, sparge and do an initial boil (10-30mins), then have to leave it for a few hours or a day or 2, as life/work tends to get in the way of completing the whole process in a single session. So between the first boil and the 2nd boil, it ends up ~90mins or more.
> 
> FWIW, I suspect the "caramelisation" from a regular boil doesn't really produce a caramel element or anything, it more just develops the maltiness a little more. In my limited experience, i've needed to do strong reductions (e.g.: 4L wort down to 200mL of dark goop) or use actual Candi Syrup to get anything resembling a caramel element. (Not that i think you're unaware of this, Coodgee, more for anyone else out there wondering about this "caramelisation" thing ).



oh I'm no expert on caramelisation! I often find myself doing a 90 minute mash for DMS reasons with pils malt and it usually coincides with a protein rest or a beta-glucanase rest which can stretch out the brew day by a good 2 hours. was just wondering why you did it. Wits are the worst for me. beta-glucanase rest for 20 minutes because of the oats, then generally a sparge on the slow side with all the wheat, then a 90 minute boil because of the pils. Plenty of time to grate oranges I suppose


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/6/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Dan, could *please* ensure you report on this beer, and especially with as much detail as you can muster on the hops elements. I'd be very interested to hear more about Red Earth. As you said, the info' is very lacking! In particular, i'm keen to hear how these hops go in a more malt-driven beer like a red ale.
> Maybe add to the thread on Red Earth in the hops descriptions category?


Done! Check last post. https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/red-earth.70658/page-2


----------



## Coodgee (17/6/17)

Dry hopping the old ipa.


----------



## tj2204 (17/6/17)

Coodgee said:


> Dry hopping the old ipa.



Only 200g... is it a 5 litre batch?


----------



## technobabble66 (17/6/17)

Quick one to make use of a rocketing S-189 yeast cake, this'll be the 4th batch onto it:

*Helga ZERSCHLAGEN!, 
aka Helga SMASH!*

21.5L
OG = 1.045
FG = 1.009
IBU = 21.6
EBC = 9.5

4kg Vienna (Viking)
1.3g Citric acid to hit pH5.4

15g Helga (6%) @FHW
25g Helga @20mins (cubed)

CaSO4 & CaCL2 additions to target 56ppm Ca, 52ppm SO4, 70ppm Cl2,
plus a little extra CaCl2 in the boil.
16L Mash, 18L sparge.

Mash: 65/72/78 for 260/20/5, then ~90mins boil.

Left the mash at the sacch step while i had to go into work, hence the veeeeerrrry long mash schedule.

to be dumped onto a S-189 yeast cake, fermented ~16°C.

Just wanted to do a 100% Vienna, to gauge the entire flavour profile of this malt, as i've only ever used it in combo with other malts. Similarly with the Helga, got 200g, never used it, and most descriptors are a little non-specific (i.e.: sounds like ~5 other germanic noble hops). And i had a beer last night (Barrow Boys Stormy Lager) that was quite impressive, and was surprised to find it uses Helga.

EDIT: oh the irony of the name I chose for this. As I'm packing up, I noticed I'd accidentally grabbed and cubed the 60g baggie of Helga, not the 25g bag I intended. So instead of 21.6 IBUs it'll be more like 37 IBUs. Faaaaark!! [emoji35]
I put some ice on the cube to hopefully chill it down a little faster, but I already had to go to bed (swmbo waiting [emoji6]) and didn't have time to put it in a water bath. 
Goddammitt! I might need to add a kilo of DME to it when I pitch it [emoji34]


----------



## Helles (17/6/17)

Pretty simple brew tomorrow 
50/50 Bests wheat/Bo pils 
Amarillo @ 60/20/cube/dry hop 
About 20 IBU 
1.045
Mashed @ 64


----------



## Coodgee (17/6/17)

Helles said:


> Pretty simple brew tomorrow
> 50/50 Bests wheat/Bo pils
> Amarillo @ 60/20/cube/dry hop
> About 20 IBU
> ...


What yeast?


----------



## Helles (17/6/17)

Us-05


----------



## Peter80 (17/6/17)

First time posting in here and First time brewing an Irish Red tomorrow. Hope all goes well.

Recipe below.

Irish Red Ale

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 18.6 (EBC): 36.6
Bitterness (IBU): 27.1 (Rager)

90.91% Golden Promise Malt
3.03% Crystal 40
3.03% Crystal 60
3.03% Roasted Barley

1.5 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Brewbtite @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/6/17)

Planning a Session IPA this weekend:

New Zealand Session IPA

OG 1045
FG 1012
ABV 4.3%
IBU 33
EBC 11

68% Pale Ale
15% Vienna
5% Crystal 30L
12% Carapils

Mashed @ 70c for 45mins

Sulphate to Chloride ration 6:1 and pH @ 5.4

90min Boil

@ 20m - Rakua / Nelson Sauvin = 9ibu
@ 10m - Rakua / Nelson Sauvin = 24ibu

28g each Rakua / Nelson Sauvin @ 75C for 20min hopstand

Fermented with US05 @ 19c

Dry hopped with Rakua / Nelson Sauvin 3g/L


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/6/17)

Brewed this on Monday. Scarily the first brew for 2017. Whats the brewing equivalent for blue balls again??

Rye Pale Ale (house ale) - 25L

4.50kg Ale Malt
1.00kg Rye Malt
0.55kg Wheat Malt
0.40kg Crystal Malt Medium
0.3kg Carapils
0.25kg Acidulated

Warrior 15g @ FWH
Cascade 85g cube hop
Cascade 60g dry hop

Currently cubed but will probably go with WLP001 unless I try something new. Haven't really experimented with too many different liquid yeasts yet.


----------



## Matplat (21/6/17)

Helles said:


> Pretty simple brew tomorrow
> 50/50 Bests wheat/Bo pils
> Amarillo @ 60/20/cube/dry hop
> About 20 IBU
> ...



Coincidentally I am thinking about doing something almost identical, was wondering about using coopers yeast though....


----------



## Coodgee (21/6/17)

Matplat said:


> Coincidentally I am thinking about doing something almost identical, was wondering about using coopers yeast though....



I will have a big heap of WY3711 French saison slurry I could bring to babbs if you want to make it a saison.


----------



## Matplat (21/6/17)

Coodgee said:


> I will have a big heap of WY3711 French saison slurry I could bring to babbs if you want to make it a saison.



Appreciate the offer, but saison is my second least favourite style! it comes a close second behind sours....

I brewed the BCS recipe using 3711 and thought I fucked it up, so I got a stubbie of Saison Dupont, and found out that I just don't like Saison!

Was kind of dumb of me to brew something without having tasted one first, but it just seemed like what all the cool kids were doing....


----------



## tj2204 (25/6/17)

10 mins left in the boil of this bad boy, starter on the stir plate too.

Recipe: Irish Red

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 26.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.60 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
3.10 ml Phosphoric Acid 85% (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 3 91.7 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4 3.4 % 
0.15 kg Gladfield Dark Crystal Malt (190.0 EBC) Grain 5 3.4 % 
0.06 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1150.0 EBC) Grain 6 1.4 % 
30.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [6.50 %] - Boil Hop 7 22.6 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [124.21 ml Yeast 8 -


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (25/6/17)

First "collaboration" brew with my son yesterday, oatmeal stout as it's a favourite stye of his.

Golden Promise base, 8% malted oats, 5% each of flaked oats, heritage crystal, pale choc and midnight wheat.
Mash 50/63/68 for 30/60/30, 90min boil.
0.9g/l Challenger FWH, 1.5 g/l Fuggles @ 30min, 1.5 g/l Styrian Goldings as cube hops, ~ 35 IBU.

Mash efficiency 95%, total efficiency 88%, OE 13.1 oP, will be fermented on Nott @ 17 oC, AE (predicted) ~3 oP, ABV (predicted) ~ 5.5%.


----------



## Mardoo (26/6/17)

That sounds lovely.


----------



## Gloveski (26/6/17)

Double brew day 
Bellhaven 80 shillings clone for my scottish mate 
21L Batch
golden promise (83.7%)
Sugar (12.7%)
meduim crystal (2.4%)
Black Malt (1.2%)

EKG 44g 90min
EKG 14g 10min

90min mash and 90 min boil
repitched some s04 slurry

Gypsy Ale
21L Batch
Barrest Burston Ale (90.4%)
Medium Crystal (6.1%)
Cara Pils (3.5%)

Citra 12g 60min
Cascade 12g 15min
Citra 12g 15min
Citra 12g 30min hopstand at 70c
Cascade 30min hopstand at 70c

dryhop 12g of citra and 24g cascade for 3 days

us-05


----------



## droid (1/7/17)

Title: Cato

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: Belgian Tripel
Boil Time: 120 min
Batch Size: 22 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 32 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.055
Efficiency: 75% (brew house)

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.079
Final Gravity: 1.014
ABV (standard): 8.52%
IBU (tinseth): 28.05
SRM (morey): 5.1

FERMENTABLES:
6 kg - German - Pilsner (87%)
0.75 kg - Corn Sugar - Dextrose (10.9%)
0.15 kg - German - CaraMunich I (2.2%)
vvveditvvv
added:
.500gms wheat
.200 acidulated


HOPS:
40 g - Hallertau Hersbrucker, Type: Pellet, AA: 4, Use: First Wort, IBU: 21.25
20 g - Hallertau Hersbrucker, Type: Pellet, AA: 4, Use: Boil for 30 min, IBU: 6.81

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 64 C, Amount: 21 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

YEAST:
Wyeast - Trappist High Gravity 3787 & Wyeast Belgian Saison
Starter: Yes

NOTES:
Starting Ferment @ 20 and raising to 28 over 5 days


----------



## sp0rk (1/7/17)

Going to do a double brew day tomorrow, first beer still isn't quite decided but it'll either be a rice lager or a simple no boil saison
second beer will a IIPA, still playing with the recipe
Any tips?
*What is this even?* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.081 (°P): 19.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol (ABV): 8.23 %
Colour (SRM): 12.0 (EBC): 23.6
Bitterness (IBU): 89.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

46.3% Maris Otter Malt
46.3% Pale Malt
6.17% Cane Sugar
1.23% Chocolate

1.7 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Cube)
1.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Cube)
1.7 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Cube)
1.7 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.7 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion, two mashes (one for each base malt) at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with something that I haven't decided on yet


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## shacked (1/7/17)

Triple batched 63L today with some malt that I got from Paulyman:

15.6KG:
37% Bestmalz RedX
32.5% Gladfield American Ale
9.5% Flaked Rice (3x 500g lowan wholefoods)
9.5% Gladfield Wheat
9.5% Gladfield Vienna
2% Weyermann Carared

+150g acid malt and 12g cal chloride

Mash: 64.5C for 90 mins / Sparge 76C.

20IBU of super pride at FWH then cube hops:

1) +30IBU of ella and US cascade. US05
2) +4 IBU of super pride. WLP009
3) +6 IBU of motueka. TYB Wallonian Farmhouse

OG: 1.056


----------



## shacked (1/7/17)

sp0rk said:


> Going to do a double brew day tomorrow, first beer still isn't quite decided but it'll either be a rice lager or a simple no boil saison
> second beer will a IIPA, still playing with the recipe
> Any tips?
> *What is this even?* (Imperial IPA)
> ...



My 2c would be to mash low at ~64C for 90+ mins and to up the simple sugar to 10% (maybe add during fermentation) so it goes bone dry. Consider using carafa special / midnight wheat / black prinz for the colour malt so that you don't get the roasted flavor (unless that's what you are after from the chocolate). 

I'd drop a high alpha bittering hop at FWH / 90 mins for about 1/3 of your target IBU and go heeeeavy on the cube and dry hops.

I recently made a IIPA and dry hopped it warm and then again during cold crash. Was about 300g of dry hops for ~17L of beer.


----------



## sp0rk (1/7/17)

Mmm, starting to think the 2 beers (esp a BIAB IIPA) may be a bit too much for a mostly unprepared brew day
Might dial it back to the rice lager and just an IPA


----------



## shacked (1/7/17)

Hang on... people prepare for brew day? I was changing my recipe this morning as I was milling grain and decided cube hops after knock out...!! Do the IIPA; you know it'll be awesome ;-)


----------



## sp0rk (1/7/17)

Alriiiiight
Not much on hand for colour (outside of choc, black and roast barley) other than Carared, Caraaroma or Victory
also have 3kg of munich, 2kg of wheat, some carapils and a few other random crystals
This is probably what I'd go with I guess

*What is this even?* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.087 (°P): 20.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol (ABV): 9.09 %
Colour (SRM): 11.5 (EBC): 22.7
Bitterness (IBU): 90.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

42.6% Maris Otter Malt
42.6% Pale Malt
11.83% Cane Sugar
2.96% Caraaroma

0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
0.9 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
1.7 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1.7 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1.7 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.7 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with RANDOM YEAST


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## shacked (1/7/17)

Brew it!!! (Maybe just not galaxy for bittering. some say it's harsh that early but I've never done it)


----------



## Matplat (1/7/17)

I'll second that, galaxy goes no earlier than 10 min... but bloody amazing at 10 and FO.


----------



## fletcher (1/7/17)

i'm pretty excited to be able to brew again. first brew in about 7 months! bloody hell. just a simple pale quaffer to get the ball rolling and to test the new water and set-up yadda yadda.

pale
vienna
pale wheat
1.048
heaps of cascade and topaz whirlpooled to 25 ibu
us-05 at 17c


----------



## fletcher (1/7/17)

sp0rk said:


> Fermented at 20°C with RANDOM YEAST



love that yeast!


----------



## sp0rk (2/7/17)

So much for an early brew day, tank and mains water pipes are frozen...


----------



## droid (2/7/17)

^bugger

had a rushed day yesterday ended up with 10% more wort and about the same less in abv - the triple is now a golden strong


----------



## manticle (2/7/17)

10% less abv? How strong was the intended tripel?

Leftovers stout, first brew since April so missing a bunch if stuff I forgot to buy. Have grain, yeast and hops though so I can live.

Golden promise, whatever blend of remaining black, roast, choc and brown I had, will hop with target and fuggles (plus any remaining challenger or styrians if I find them).


----------



## droid (2/7/17)

I was never good with the three R's


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/7/17)

Dortmunder Home Grown Hopped 40lt no chill cubed.

OG = 1.052
FG estimate 1.011
IBU = 26
EBC = 10
ABV = 5.5%

99% Weyermann Pale
1% Acidulated
Mashed Infusion 50c, Infusion 65c, Decoction 70c.

I plugged in Dortmund water profile in Beersmith for 40l and this is what it came up with.
4.6g Gypsum
21.2g Epsom Salt
6.9g Calcium Chloride
19g Chalk
14.1g Baking Soda -  (personal judgment I did not add this Baking Soda addition!) it could tastes like soap and throws the pH up too high in my understanding. Hope I'm right about that, ph probe is out of order.

90m + boil.

146g First Wort Hop- Vicoria wet hops calculated at 2% Alpha Acid = 20 IBU
140g Hallertauer dry in the cubes = 6.0 IBU

Saflager W-34/70


----------



## manticle (2/7/17)

Don't add chalk either.
Forget the suggested profile, adjust additions to suit the beer. Dortmunder does not have or need loads of mineral character.


----------



## tj2204 (2/7/17)

Brewing a cream ale tonight.

40% pils
40% ale
20% flaked maize

Hallertau @ 60 to 15 ibu


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/7/17)

manticle said:


> Don't add chalk either.
> Forget the suggested profile, adjust additions to suit the beer. Dortmunder does not have or need loads of mineral character.


I was wondering what you would say at the time. Then again I'm curious to see what it brings to the beer, if anything much different to my standard water profile. The wort tastes good and balanced.


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/7/17)

*Rye IPA*

OG 1056
FG 1008
ABV 6.4
IBU 55
EBC 9
Vol 17Lt

75% Pilsner
15% Rye
5% Wheat
5% Carapils

Mashed at 65c for 60mins

90min Boil

Columbus FWH = 26ibu
Amarillo @ 30m = 8ibu

Whirlpool 3 hop combo Citra, Galaxy & Mosaic for 15-20mins = 19ibu

Fermented with WLP007 Dry English Ale yeast @ 18c

Dry Hopped with 3 hop combo Citra, Galaxy % Mosaic = 5g/L for 3-4days


----------



## laxation (2/7/17)

Probably covered in 16 million other spots but whatever... how do you find the difference between a rye malt and, say, any other malt?


----------



## EalingDrop (2/7/17)

laxation said:


> Probably covered in 16 million other spots but whatever... how do you find the difference between a rye malt and, say, any other malt?


A hint of 'spicy' flavour and tartness to the finish, the mouth puckering sort of thing.


----------



## Nullnvoid (3/7/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> *Rye IPA*
> 
> OG 1056
> FG 1008
> ...



Recipe stolen.....I mean copied 

Looks delicious.


----------



## shacked (3/7/17)

tj2204 said:


> Brewing a cream ale tonight.
> 
> 40% pils
> 40% ale
> ...



What yeast? This looks like the sort of beer you could smash pints of relentlessly. Delicious.


----------



## tj2204 (4/7/17)

shacked said:


> What yeast? This looks like the sort of beer you could smash pints of relentlessly. Delicious.



Just a repitch of m44.

That's the plan, nothing fancy just something to throw down!


----------



## shacked (7/7/17)

Being very proactive and just measured out and milled my grain for an early brew day tomorrow:

67% weyermann pilsner
10% flaked wheat
10% gladfield rye
7% castle abbey
3% cane sugar
3% golden naked oats

Mash at 64c for 90. OG: 1.050

Hallertau for bittering and saaz in whirlpool for 30IBU. Three cubes:

1) 100g Carafa sp 2 + 250g Gladfield light crystal steeped, boiled and added to cube

2) orange peel

3) coriander seeds

Fermenting with a mix of saison yeasts and brett. Mangrove Jack / Belle Saison mix, yeast bay wallonian farmhouse + brett C and TYB brett saison 1


----------



## technobabble66 (7/7/17)

shacked said:


> ...
> 7% castle abbey
> ...


Hey shacked, out of interest can you describe what you think Abbey malt brings to a beer in terms of flavour & aroma elements? Or how it compares to other malts?
I've bought a few kgs of Ding Abbey and are yet to use it. So I thought I'd start checking what impressions it gives before Belgian season starts. 
Thanks!


----------



## shacked (7/7/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey shacked, out of interest can you describe what you think Abbey malt brings to a beer in terms of flavour & aroma elements? Or how it compares to other malts?
> I've bought a few kgs of Ding Abbey and are yet to use it. So I thought I'd start checking what impressions it gives before Belgian season starts.
> Thanks!



Hey mate, 

This is the first time I've ever used it. I bought 3kg thinking that 20% might be a good start in a saison but upon tasting it I dialed it back to 1kg (out of 15kg total). 

It's quite unique and I found it to have a bit of upfront sweetness like munich, then a bready toasty mid palate like aromatic or biscuit but then it seems to have a slightly acrid or bitter aftertaste; to me the aftertaste was like a mild version of the carafa special "bite" that you get. I'll report back if you are interested. 

I'm thinking of using the rest (2kg) in another Belgian probably with a good whack of special B and light crystals plus some dark candi sugar. I think the crystal might balance it out nicely but I'll see how this one turns out first.


----------



## spryzie (8/7/17)

Off to the shop. Going to brew this:

23 Litres. 35 IBUs. 1060 OG. Probably 1014 FG...
Cooper's Euro Lager Can.
2 x Briess Pilsen Cans.
50g x Saaz boiled 15 minutes with only 1 Pilsen can with rough boil volume of 10L - 10'ish IBUs.
Kit yeast + 1 packet S23.

Brew cave currently sitting at a little under 13 degrees ambient...


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/7/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> *Rye IPA*
> 
> OG 1056
> FG 1008
> ...




Brewed this today and had my brewhouse efficiency set at 65%. The overnight mash seen the post mash gravity @ 1.051 so i added 2 litres of water to drop that down. Also made an adjustment to include a 5min addition of 14g each citra, galaxy & mosaic to accommodate the additions abv. 

Got 19Lt into the FV @ 1.059 and 60Ibu. 

Pitched the 007 and its in lag phase right now.


----------



## tj2204 (10/7/17)

Just pitched a big fat starter of w34/70 on to my first proper lager

90% JW pils
10% Weyermann Vienna

Perle FWH
Hallertau @ 15 & 0

34 IBU

1.051 OG


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/7/17)

Quick AIPA because a keg blew and SWMBO doesn't appreciate the finer points of mild, and it's too not hot to brew a Saison (something she will knock down nicely):

25L

5kg Pale Ale
.2kg Dark Crystal

20g Simcoe at 60m
20g Mosaic at 0 (no chill)
20g Cascade at 0 (no chill)
20g Chinook at 0 (no chill)
Might chuck in 20 or 30g of something American when the no chill cube is a couple of hours into cooling.

M42 Mangrove Jacks NWSA.

It was a bit fly by the seat of my pants but should be somewhere between 45 and 65 IBU.


----------



## homebrewnewb (11/7/17)

byo's got a good write up on the Kiwi scene, hoping to try on the weekend.
depending on (hop) availability, a summer scoffer:

19L
NZ Pils 
70min Boil

2.3 kg US 2-row
2.3 German Pils
142g Wheat malt

20g Motueka (FWH)
14g Nelson Sav 10min
28g Riwaka 5min

Saflager 34/70


----------



## technobabble66 (11/7/17)

*Old Gold Brick (aka Old Speckled Hen clone)*

based on the origin of the name Old Speckled Hen being a reference to an old runaround car the workers at the local MG factory used to drive around (named the Owld Speckled Un). Many years ago I used to drive around an old gold 740GL Volvo sedan that i bought off my great uncle’s estate. It was a great car to drive with an equally great stereo, so i’d be cruising’ around feeling all kinds of super-cool, until i’d drive past glass shopfronts and see my reflection, then remember i was driving this old gold brick of a car.




Vol=22.5
OG=1.049
FG=1.012
IBU=30
EBC=17.4
alc%=5.0

4.5kg grain
82.8% Perle Ale malt
6% Heritage Crystal
4% CaraRed
2% Instant Oats
5% Dextrose or Lyle’s Golden Syrup

20g Target (9.1%AA) @FWH
15g EKG + 5g Target @20mins (into cube)
10g EKG @ dry

55/65/72/78 for 5/70/20/2
17L Mash + 17L Sparge

2.6g CaCl2 + 1.5g CaSO4 into Mash
2.6g CaCl2 + 1.5g CaSO4 + 0.4g Citric acid into Sparge
1.5g CaCl2 + 0.8g CaSO4 into Boil

Fermented with 1469 at ~17°C

I know OSH shouldn't have oats in it, but then i thought ... well... why not?!?


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/7/17)

One possibly two brews tomorrow using the same base brew and split up:

Recipe: IPA
Brewer: Russell
Asst Brewer:
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 13.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 60.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 1 27.6 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 2 27.6 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 27.6 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 13.8 % 
0.25 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 5 3.4 % 
10.00 g Pacific Jade [13.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 Hop 6 19.1 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 

Each brew will be split into two 10L cubes. Will probably cube hop each cube with something different to 4-5g/l Amarillo, mosaic, Cascade, Victoria Secret and Centennial will probably feature.


----------



## technobabble66 (13/7/17)

Go, Rusty, Go!!


----------



## droid (14/7/17)

milling tonight and setting timers for an early start
might use some blood red oranges for acidity and the zest in the whirlpool
might also chuck in some biscuit but not sure, it tastes quite strong, maybe save that and toasting oats for a bigger IPA, I'd like this to be fruity, punchy but smooth
decided not to put the oats (13.8% of grist) into the fermentable category
imho S-04 is a bit more supportive and softer with the hops so amping the hops up 

Title: Eagle Point Session IPA

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American Pale Ale
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 66 liters 
Boil Size: 76 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.036
Efficiency: 75% (brew house)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.044
Final Gravity: 1.010
ABV (standard): 4.37%
IBU (tinseth): 46.9
SRM (morey): 4.63

FERMENTABLES:
8 kg - German - Pilsner (64.3%)
0.5 kg - German - CaraMunich I (4%)
3.25 kg - German - Wheat Malt (26.1%)
0.7 kg - German - Acidulated Malt (5.6%)

HOPS:
10 g - Super Pride, Type: Pellet, AA: 13.8, Use: First Wort, IBU: 6.62
20 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Whirlpool for 15 min at °C, IBU: 8.49
20 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.6, Use: Whirlpool for 15 min at 70 °C, IBU: 10.43
20 g - Galaxy, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.25, Use: Whirlpool for 15 min at 70 °C, IBU: 17.27
40 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7, Use: Hopback for 5 min at °C, IBU: 2.12
20 g - Chinook, Type: Pellet, AA: 13, Use: Hopback for 5 min at °C, IBU: 1.97
200 g - Mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 12, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days
40 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 64 C, Time: 120 min, Amount: 38 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
2000 g - Rolled Oats, Time: 60 min, Type: Other, Use: Mash

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - English Ale Yeast S-04
Fermentation Temp: 20 C

TARGET WATER PROFILE:
Profile Name: Light colored and hoppy
Ca2: 75
Mg2: 5
Na: 10
Cl: 50
SO4: 150
HCO3: 0


----------



## Nullnvoid (14/7/17)

droid said:


> milling tonight and setting timers for an early start
> might use some blood red oranges for acidity and the zest in the whirlpool
> might also chuck in some biscuit but not sure, it tastes quite strong, maybe save that and toasting oats for a bigger IPA, I'd like this to be fruity, punchy but smooth
> decided not to put the oats (13.8% of grist) into the fermentable category
> ...



Hey me too. All milled last night. Water is currently at temp just waiting for the family to leave and I can mash in! 

Kicking goals


----------



## technobabble66 (14/7/17)

droid said:


> ... the oats (13.8% of grist) ...


Oh. Yeah. 

Fwiw, I find it ferments out the same as wheat. 
Why didn't you put it into the Fermentables category? You like that added surprise of Mystery %Alc? "Yeah, it's only a 4%-er", "But why can't I stand after 2 pints?!"


----------



## droid (14/7/17)

Lol there's not many surprises left in life...
I don't trust the calculator. It's saying 2kg will give me .6% abv?
I figure it will between 4.4 and 4.8?


----------



## tj2204 (14/7/17)

Dry Irish Stout

70% Ale
20% Flaked Barley
10% Roast Barley
To about 1.042

EKG at 60 to 35 ibu

Wyeast 1084


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/7/17)

tj2204 said:


> Dry Irish Stout
> 
> 70% Ale
> 20% Flaked Barley
> ...



Great recipe, my go to for a dry stout. 

What did you mash at? I step mashed mine with main rest at 62 and was a tad too dry for me but still a great beer.


----------



## tj2204 (14/7/17)

@Midnight Brew haven't brewed it yet, will happen sometime over the weekend.

Will mash at around 64-65, I usually mash for 90-120 mins, passive lag BIAB so that will drop at least 2 or 3 degrees over the mash.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/7/17)

Gonna give a German Pils a crack after doing some Melb Water analysis research looks like I need a bit of acidulated in my mash to compensate. Have never really adjusted for water profile before so be gentle...

Ignore the Pearle, have run out of Wey Pils and don't wanna open my fresh sack of Gladfields Pils for a measly 450g...

Will do a single decoction mash (to get to mash out) and a short 20min protein rest at 55C. So 55C (20 mins) stepped to 64C sacc (75mins) and then decoct to 75C (15mins).


----------



## droid (15/7/17)

*whoa - 4.4mash pH...

fwiw - it was 3.5% acidulated in the grist, 60% pils 30% wheat approx, cold soaked overnight then recirc heated to 64/65

at 75% eff I should of had 76ltr pre-boil and a BG of 1043, I got 80ltrs @ 1048 putting it up around 88% which I have never had before, clearly mash pH being low hasn't hurt efficiency, must be those oats bumping it up

*I guess the good thing about going to the edge is that at least you know where it is eh? hehe


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/7/17)

Something slightly different, cider.

Buttloads of Aldi shelf juice with WLP funky cider yeast.

IICBS i think I might do a weissbier with a teeny lacto kettle sour overnight.


----------



## sp0rk (15/7/17)

nice and simple pale ale as a keg filler and to build up a nice big yeast cake for my IIPA that's in cube
60% pale malt
40% wheat
1.046 OG
Galaxy & Cascade in the cube to 35IBU
Will dry hop with about 25g of each with a few points to go
Fermented with Wyeast 1056


----------



## shacked (16/7/17)

Just putting 90L of water on to boil for a lambic style brew day with Paulyman:

60% pilsner
40% flaked wheat

Turbid mash: dough in at 45 then 58/66/72/76 for about 20 mins each step. Two turbid runnings held at 85C added at mash out. Sparge with boiling water. 

100g 2006 aged hops at FWH for a 3 hour boil. ~1 IBU. 

Will end up with 4 cubes, 2 I'll ferment with my bugs and 2 for Paulyman. We are going to do a blend in 12 months.


----------



## paulyman (16/7/17)

So this is mash in for a turbid mash... Apparently.







I promise there is 10L of water in with that 18Kg of grain.


----------



## paulyman (16/7/17)

First turbid draw of 3L in the GF.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/7/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Gonna give a German Pils a crack after doing some Melb Water analysis research looks like I need a bit of acidulated in my mash to compensate. Have never really adjusted for water profile before so be gentle...
> 
> Ignore the Pearle, have run out of Wey Pils and don't wanna open my fresh sack of Gladfields Pils for a measly 450g...
> 
> Will do a single decoction mash (to get to mash out) and a short 20min protein rest at 55C. So 55C (20 mins) stepped to 64C sacc (75mins) and then decoct to 75C (15mins).



Looks like potentially some things caused a floury grey cement like blockage of my mash and a 7.5 hour brew day *shakes fist*. Talking with techno it's potentially:

1. Protein content of weyermann premium pils and too fine mill setting (although I didn't even look at the crush as I've had great results lately and it's very unlikely my mill has changed other than potentially due to the cold weather and the metal has contracted?

2. Protein rest at 55C for 20mins, temp dropped slightly to about 53C. Has this done something to chew up bits into flour?

3. Too much acidulated malt due to my poor knowledge using 5% to drop the estimated mash pH from 5.7 to 5.2. Could this have played funny buggers causing the fine flour like stuff?

I did get great efficiency and reasonably clear wort in the end, 47L of 1.049 which was 83% eff.


----------



## droid (16/7/17)

it looks like protein Nath', maybe that and a combination of a fine milling, I've been using similar % of acidulated with no probs


----------



## Camo6 (16/7/17)

Looks like every time I use rye in the mash. I'd agree with Droid's theory. Too much flour wreaks havoc on the flow rates in my system.

Nath, you'd be pleased to know that, inspired by you nutters, I've fired up the rig this morning and will try and knock out 55l of a tweaked DSGA recipe using the ingredients I have available. Was no surprize to find a lot of my hopz date back to 2012/2013 cropz.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/7/17)

DJ_L3ThAL; My last ag I did with a new bag of Weyermann Pale and I got the same thing. Very milky mash, lots of flour.
Took lots of Vorlaufing to get clear run off. 
Previous times I've used it has been very clear wort, no flour. Same mill etc. Maybe it was the season or something. Never thought it could vary that much. It all turned out the same end result though.


----------



## Jack of all biers (16/7/17)

Had this happen two brews ago, though base malts were gladfield pils and munich. I put it down to my adjustment of my mill from (factory setting) 1.2mm to 1.1mm as I had no protein rest. Solved it mid sparge in my usual way when the grain bed looks like yours did by gently scouring the surface with a knife in a cross cut pattern to a half bed depth.

Re set the mill for the last batch (same bag of glad. Munich) back to 1.2mm and no issue.


----------



## Mardoo (16/7/17)

It could very well be season or, more likely IMHAO (in my half-assed opinion), batch variation. Might do to let the supplier know so they can let their supplier know so they can let their supplier know so they can let Weyermann know.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/7/17)

Thanks fellas, will look at the mill gap. It's a monster mill 3 so thought the gap was pretty well locked and loaded. Had it out at 1.6mm last I tried as credit card width resulted in fine powder.... have got feeler gauges so it should confirm if something has changed. Also t the end of the day I made good looking wort at the right strength so the brew lesson continue.

Camo6 - welcome back!! Did the though of someone buying your rig for peanuts to regain some space get the better of you?? [emoji23]


----------



## Camo6 (16/7/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Thanks fellas, will look at the mill gap. It's a monster mill 3 so thought the gap was pretty well locked and loaded. Had it out at 1.6mm last I tried as credit card width resulted in fine powder.... have got feeler gauges so it should confirm if something has changed. Also t the end of the day I made good looking wort at the right strength so the brew lesson continue.
> 
> Camo6 - welcome back!! Did the though of someone buying your rig for peanuts to regain some space get the better of you?? [emoji23]



Haha! If I could sell it for anywhere near the price some are asking on here I probably would! But it was after paying $33 for a FOUR pack of DIPA that really tipped the scales. A cracking example of the beer mind you but sick of being ripped off by blokes in skinny jeans reeking of moustache wax.

First brew back went well although I was under my OG by 5 points. Reckon I'll go back to stirring the mash every now and again. Crystal clear runnings ain't everything.


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/7/17)

Camo6 said:


> A cracking example of the beer mind you but sick of being ripped off by blokes in skinny jeans reeking of moustache wax.



 hahaha that was good.


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/7/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Thanks fellas, will look at the mill gap. It's a monster mill 3 so thought the gap was pretty well locked and loaded. Had it out at 1.6mm last I tried as credit card width resulted in fine powder.... have got feeler gauges so it should confirm if something has changed. Also t the end of the day I made good looking wort at the right strength so the brew lesson continue.




I think the credit card gets you about 0.9mm which is great for BIAB but gets you a cloudy AF wort. 1.2-1.1mm on the BM is perfect and what I use. Might need to re-adjust for Rye malt because I used 10% rye and they kinda looked uncrushed but I went ahead and brewed it anyway and guess what? No rye flavour.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/7/17)

I'll double check it again but I think I even went out to 1.5-1.6mm as I was having recirc issues when I first setup the mill/3V system. It's probably something I should check more frequently


----------



## Mardoo (17/7/17)

We're getting way off topic here, but as far as I can work out, the only way your crush would change when you haven't changed your mill gap is grain variation. All the major maltsters screen to particular corn sizes, so there shouldn't be a massive change in the crush if you're using Weyermann. Also, Weyermann is known for having very consistent corn size. The most likely issue is seasonal variation or batch variation. Again, strange for Weyermann. Dunno, maybe there's something else I can't put my finger on. Or my mind


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/7/17)

Weizen beverage. 

For 20ish L, fits into NC cube.

2.5kg Wheat Malt
2kg Ale Malt, Gladfields
.5kg sloppy white rice 

Willamette to 18 IBU at 60 mins.

WY3068.

10m at 45 degrees, 
60 minutes at 63 degrees
Mash out 78 degrees. 
Overnight at 40 degrees for slight kettle sour.


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/7/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> One possibly two brews tomorrow using the same base brew and split up:
> 
> Recipe: IPA
> Brewer: Russell
> ...



For anyone playing at home:

Cube 1: Victoria Secret
Cube 2: Amarillo
Cube 3: Centennial, Mosaic
Cube 4: Amarillo, Galaxy and Mosaic.

Only done the Victoria Secret one before so hopefully the others taste alright.


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/7/17)

*#147 - Base Jumper Ale #4 - NC/ONM*

OG 1042
FG 1008
ABV 4.5%
IBU 23
EBC 6
Vol 21

800g each base malt = Ale, Pils, Wheat & Vienna

Mashed overnight = 20c/20m, 65c/45m, 72c/15m, 76c/360m

Sulphate to 150ppm, Chloride to 50ppm, pH = 5.3

60min Boil

Simcoe @ 30m (50m calc) = 4ibu
Simcoe / Cascade @ WP (20m calc) = 19ibu

Fermented with Dry English Ale 007 @ 18c

Dry hopped with Simcoe / Cascade @ 1.5g/L for 4 days

Are target to hit 92% Brewhouse efficiency.  Target beer was preboil 25.5lts of 1.032 and I got 26.8lts of 1.036


----------



## VP Brewing (22/7/17)

Had a couple of pints of Fire Falcon a few weeks ago and loved it so thought I'd have a crack at something similar. 
Got Rage on and the fire going in the shed on this frosty morning in the Goulburn Valley. 

46L

OG: 1.054
FG: 1.012
EBC: 32
IBU: 36

76.5% Marris Otter
8% Carared
5% Amber
5% Wheat
2% Caraaroma
2% Adidulated
1.5% Roast Barley

10G Columbus 60min

Cube 1: 40g Falconers Flight, 20g Columbus, 20g Centennial. 
Cube 2: 40g Centennial, 20g Columbus, 20g Chinook. 

Dry hops yet to be determined.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/7/17)

Stout Time (Oatmeal Stout) 20lt. No Chill.
OG = 1.058 
FG = ~ 1.012
IBU = 36
EBC = 60
ABV = 6.0%

Wey Pale - 75%
Rolled Oats - 9.9%
Crystal Dark - 4.7%
Carafa Special - 4.7%
Golden Syrup ~ 5.6% (What is in the Bundaberg cubes from the vic case swap) 
Water: PPM- Ca=68. Mg=6. Na=24. S04=77. Cl=75. HC03=30
Mash: Inf 50c, Inf 66c, Decoct75c.

Warrior - First wort hop to 35 IBU

Mangrove Jacks M42 New World Strong Ale Yeast.

French Oak blocks in the keg 2.5g/l.


----------



## hwall95 (22/7/17)

To finally end a long break from brewing, have put down two beers and a cider in the last three days. Should be good to have my own brewed beer around again 

APA
3.4kg Maris otter
1.2kg Munich I
0.27kg Crystal 
0.27kg Wheat Malt
30g of Citra, Simcoe and Chinook - Cube
M44 yeast

Funky Cider
16L of Aldi Apple juice
470g of white sugar
White Labs Funky Cider Blend- WLP616

Aussie Oatmeal Stout
4.5kg Maris Otter
1kg Brown Malt 
0.5kg Flaked Barley
0.5kg Rolled Oats
0.35kg Roasted Barley
0.15kg Choc Malt
0.10kg Carafa Spec III
30g Warrior at 60min
White labs - Melbourne Ale - WLP059


----------



## fletcher (22/7/17)

saturday night brew because why the hell not?

simple crowd-pleasing lager

85 prem pilsner
10 munich
5 wheat
1.045 at 65c
magnum and hersbrucker to 22 ibu
m84 at 9c


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/7/17)

^ ^ Munich.

lol.


----------



## manticle (23/7/17)

You really don't like that malt.


----------



## Weizguy (23/7/17)

Today 42 litres of Belgian Blonde - TDA's Fly-Blown Belgian
Expected s.g. of 1.066 Actual o.g. was measured at 1.070. Wort was pumped to (cleaned and sanitised) SS ferment vessel
Method: Wort was allowed to cool with the lid slightly cracked open (not fully screwed on) and a clean towel stretched across the top and tucked in under the handles to deter dust being drawn in under cooling. My last wort sat for three weeks without a sign of wild ferment.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/7/17)

manticle said:


> You really don't like that malt.



With some styles I do, like porter or stouts, malty ales, basically anything malt forward.

In Lagers it really stands out and for love of god, please not in an American IPA.


----------



## manticle (23/7/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> With some styles I do, like porter or stouts, malty ales, basically anything malt forward.
> 
> In Lagers it really stands out and for love of god, please not in an American IPA.



In lagers, it can have a place (there's a multitude of German lagers and even a couple of ales where its presence is almost demanded - munich lager, munich dunkel, altbier, etc). It is a German malt, historically made from pilsner malt and from a place with a long history of lager brewing.

In AIPAs my personal preference is either for pale + crystal OR pale plus munich/vienna. Never both together.

Conversely, I'll never add to a stout, porter or UK malt driven ale.


----------



## shacked (23/7/17)

hwall95 said:


> Funky Cider
> 16L of Aldi Apple juice
> 470g of white sugar
> White Labs Funky Cider Blend- WLP616



Is this just the regular Aldi apple juice? Does it have the 220 preservative in it? 

I've been wanting to make a sour cider but didn't think you could use juice with preservatives in them. If you can, I'm heading to Aldi tomorrow!!!


----------



## Gibbo411 (23/7/17)

Yeh the Aldi juice works great for making cider.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/7/17)

Gibbo411 said:


> Yeh the Aldi juice works great for making cider.



on the weekend I pitched 10lts of the ALDI apple juice into a packet of rehydrated M02 Cider yeast.

There is no foam forming on the surface but there is pressure


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/7/17)

Conversely, I'll never add to a stout, porter or UK malt driven ale.[/QUOTE]

well how about that.


----------



## Gloveski (24/7/17)

schwarzbier down today


og 1.046
fg 1.012
ABV 4.54%
IBU 23

90 min boil
Pilsner 66.5 %
Munich Light 28.9%
carafa s type 2 4.5% (added at mash out)
Hallertau 60 min IBU 15.5
Hallertau 15 min IBU 7.5

mangrove Jack bavarian lager for the yeast


----------



## fletcher (24/7/17)

each to their own. i love the taste of it and don't mind it coming through, even slightly in a lager. had some in a recent faux-lager and it gave it a depth i liked, without taking away the simplicity of the beer. this recipe really isn't based on any strict style per-se, more just a combo of stuff i like, so pfft to you and your malt-hating 

my next beer will have 45% crystal...

just kidding haha


----------



## bradsbrew (24/7/17)

Put this one down yesterday, should be hoppy.
----------------
Batch Size (L): 102.0
Total Grain (kg): 27.100
Total Hops (g): 1190.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.89 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4
Bitterness (IBU): 153.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 71
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
9.900 kg Golden Promise Malt (36.53%)
9.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (33.21%)
5.000 kg Munich I (18.45%)
1.700 kg Carared (6.27%)
1.500 kg Wheat Malt (5.54%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
90.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.9 g/L)
100.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
1000.0 g Galaxy Flower (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (9.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## homebrewnewb (24/7/17)

got some cones to get rid off?


----------



## Camo6 (24/7/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> got some cones to get rid off?



Agreed. Bradsbrew obviously had too many cones today.



Personally, I managed to knock out 44l of a 1063og IPA. Magnum and chinook for bitterness and mosaic, citra and galaxy at whirlpool. Still having efficiency woes but will figure it out soon enough.


----------



## Mardoo (24/7/17)

Christ, after rebuilding my home wifi network I could use a few cones...


----------



## fletcher (24/7/17)

brewing up a big IPA and plan on sending some to Pratty as he kindly said he'd taste test it and give me some pointers.

The Pratty IPA
23L
2.26 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 1 50.0 %
1.81 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 40.0 %
0.23 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 3 5.0 %
0.23 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (55.2 EBC) Grain 4 5.0 %
80.00 g Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 106.9 IBUs
10.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 6 0.0 IBUs

i like malt flavour so i used a malt called crystal malt? i heard munich was nice so decided to use that too. yum! i love big hoppy beers also so i made it have a lot of hops and i like the fruity smell so am putting in a dry hop! my friend is letting me use his leftover still spirits 500 yeast because i don't have any? i will do mashing at 68 degrees and can get my fermenter to 27c in my garage!

very excited. can't wait to send it to you Pratty!

p.s will biscuit malt help make it taste like an anzac cookie beer? i hope so.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/7/17)

Camo6 said:


> Agreed. Bradsbrew obviously had too many cones today.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I managed to knock out 44l of a 1063og IPA. Magnum and chinook for bitterness and mosaic, citra and galaxy at whirlpool. Still having efficiency woes but will figure it out soon enough.


Just a couple of cones. Thats a 170L kettle.


----------



## Camo6 (24/7/17)

That's frikkin absurd!


----------



## Dr_Rocks (24/7/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Just a couple of cones. Thats a 170L kettle.View attachment 107219
> View attachment 107219
> View attachment 107220


hop porridge


----------



## Helles (24/7/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Just a couple of cones. Thats a 170L kettle.View attachment 107219
> View attachment 107219
> View attachment 107220


Where did you get your kettle
Im looking to upgrade my system


----------



## homebrewnewb (25/7/17)

KK has some big boy kettles; Bradsbrew, how are you filtering those guys out, surely the whirlpool doesnt pull all the hops magically to the center.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/7/17)

Helles said:


> Where did you get your kettle
> Im looking to upgrade my system



That's a handy Import one, has a nice thick bottom, works great. My HLT and Mash Tun are cheaky peak pots.



homebrewnewb said:


> KK has some big boy kettles; Bradsbrew, how are you filtering those guys out, surely the whirlpool doesnt pull all the hops magically to the center.



I have a 90 deg elbow facing the bottom of the pot with the end of a bazooka firmly placed between the base of the pot and the inlet. Works a treat.


----------



## homebrewnewb (25/7/17)

i will have to borrow that BB, thanks mate, every time i try with cones its a bloody disaster.
170 from HI? i have the 98L, pricey but v thick SS, good show i say.


----------



## mofox1 (25/7/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> i will have to borrow that BB, thanks mate, every time i try with cones its a bloody disaster.
> 170 from HI? i have the 98L, pricey but v thick SS, good show i say.


I also did a kilo in a 90L pot recently (after seeing Brad or possibly someone else do similar). Worked out to about 16cm deep of hop flowers at the bottom after draining.

Simple steel scrubby wrapped around the dip tube keeps any flowers out, the flowers themselves ended up acting as a great filter to keep the trub out ;-)


----------



## homebrewnewb (25/7/17)

yeah once upon a time i would have, but the more i thought about them being used in a boil kettle for 60 plus minutes, the more i really didnt think they belonged. stainless or silicone for me. just a preference. unless there are some proper ss wool scrubs im not aware of.


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/7/17)

fletcher said:


> brewing up a big IPA and plan on sending some to Pratty as he kindly said he'd taste test it and give me some pointers.
> 
> The Pratty IPA
> 23L
> ...



That is the funniest thing I've read on the forum. HAHAHAHAHAH. ( oh apart from the thread about Bandito... )

Actually I think that would make for a great BarleyWine if we just up the OG


----------



## mofox1 (25/7/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> yeah once upon a time i would have, but the more i thought about them being used in a boil kettle for 60 plus minutes, the more i really didnt think they belonged. stainless or silicone for me. just a preference. unless there are some proper ss wool scrubs im not aware of.


I use mine till they start falling apart... Only been through two or three in a couple of years and haven't noticed any rust forming on them.


----------



## droid (30/7/17)

did this yesterday, milled the night before, soaked overnight and timer start at 3.30am recirc through HEX and ramped to 64.5C

closing in on Stone go to IPA's IBU's

Title: Eagle Point Pale 

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American Pale Ale/Session IPA
Boil Time: 90 min
Batch Size: 66 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 80 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.038
Efficiency: 80% (ending kettle)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.045
Final Gravity: 1.010
ABV (standard): 4.61%
IBU (tinseth): 61.02
SRM (morey): 4.62

FERMENTABLES:
7 kg - German - Pilsner (57.1%)
0.5 kg - German - CaraMunich I (4.1%)
3.25 kg - German - Wheat Malt (26.5%)
0.5 kg - German - Acidulated Malt (4.1%)
1 kg - Rolled Oats (8.2%)

HOPS:
10 g - columbus, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.5, Use: First Wort, IBU: 7.34
50 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.4, Use: Whirlpool for 20 min at 99 °C, IBU: 25.46
50 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 6.3, Use: Whirlpool for 20 min at 99 °C, IBU: 19.09
50 g - mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 10.6, Use: Hopback for 20 min at 70 °C, IBU: 4.02
50 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 13.5, Use: Hopback for 20 min at 70 °C, IBU: 5.11

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 64 C, Time: 120 min, Amount: 37 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3.25 L/kg

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - English Ale Yeast S-04

Fermentation Temp: 20 C

TARGET WATER PROFILE:
Profile Name: Light colored and hoppy
Ca2: 75
Mg2: 5
Na: 10
Cl: 50
SO4: 150
HCO3: 0
Water Notes:
Gysum 18g
Epsom 10
Cal Chl 8


----------



## Jack of all biers (30/7/17)

Foreign Extra Stout
Grain bill:
10 kg - Vienna (73.7%) - Weyermann (no Ale malt in store, but heaps of Vienna left, so...)
2.75 kg - Flaked barley (20.3%) - Blue lake
0.82 kg - Roasted barley (6%) - Bairds

Mash:
Single infusion 67 C for 90 min. 
Infusion water 37 L (ratio: 2.7L/Kg)
Additions to mash tun;
Calcium chloride: 20gm
Calcium sulphate: 10gm

Water profile:
Ca2: 130
Mg2: 9
Na: 39
Cl: 207
SO4: 117
HCO3: 54

Boil Time: 90 min
Boil Size: 60 L
Batch Size: 54.5 L (Fermentor volume)
Efficiency: 92% (Mash/Sparge; ending kettle)

Hops:
90 g - 2015 Brewers Gold pellets AA: 13.8
First Wort, 90 boil

Original Gravity: 1.068
Expected Final Gravity: 1.016
Expected ABV: 6.86%
IBU: ~62


Yeast:
Danstar - Nottingham - fresh yeast cake from 2 x Munich Dunkel (faux lager)

Fermentation Temp: 15C


----------



## fletcher (30/7/17)

droid said:


> did this yesterday, milled the night before, soaked overnight and timer start at 3.30am recirc through HEX and ramped to 64.5C
> 
> closing in on Stone go to IPA's IBU's
> 
> ...



looks nice mate.

i'm surprised you'd get an FG of 1.010 though with a 64c mash. is it a session ipa? i only ask for curiosity. i tend to mash at higher temps to retain some body with the drop in abv.


----------



## droid (31/7/17)

fletcher said:


> looks nice mate.
> 
> i'm surprised you'd get an FG of 1.010 though with a 64c mash. is it a session ipa? i only ask for curiosity. i tend to mash at higher temps to retain some body with the drop in abv.


 yo fletcher
1.044 - 1.008 is my spot usually. This recipe was copied from another of my recipes and altered. Not sure why it's at 1.010, maybe the oats or maybe I didn't alter the water to grain ratio. S-04 yeast? My last beer was probably getting a bit weak in terms of malt backbone tho it's very sessionable, which is what I want but it's probably time to start bringing back some body.
I'm interested in exploring the outer reaches of pale ale / session IPA - to be sure that the beer I settle on is everything I want it to be, I'm close.


----------



## RdeVjun (31/7/17)

mofox1 said:


> I use mine till they start falling apart... Only been through two or three in a couple of years and haven't noticed any rust forming on them.


+1 for stainless scrubby, the biggest you can find, try specialist kitchen/ hospitality warehouses. I've used the same one for about five years now, its still as good as new and not the slightest bit looking like giving up the ghost.
The stainless scrubby plus the whole hops cones (includes plugs) form an excellent filter matrix for hot break/ kettle trub, can't recommend this pairing highly enough. I don't whirlpool at all, just bung the lid on, let convection currents calm and solids to settle, usually about 20 minutes, then drain gently into the no chill cube. Added bonus of minimal wort losses and never had a blocked pickup. I always aim to have some whole cones in the boil, while reserving pellets for the fermenter, within reason of course. I do wish more suppliers stocked plugs or flowers.


----------



## Dae Tripper (2/8/17)

Well I always knew wheat beers where a bit of a bastard on my 3V, but tonight is crazy.
First my 3600w element died. I thought cool, easy recovery, cold sparge and we be sweet.
Then I had the recirculation set really slow, bang stuck, I knew because the herms vessel started to boil, opps. Tried getting the camping stove under the mash tun, I could hold my 63 degree step alright but there was no way I was going to make 73 degrees. 
So now I am bastardising the fly sparge and so many dramas! 
Going to put a temp gauge on the kettle and BIAB the stupid wheat beers from now on!

P.S. It is really cold at 0016HRS tonight and I haven't started the 90 min boil yet. So much for the step mashed banana rama.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (2/8/17)

^ that does not sound fun DT, how did you get on?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (2/8/17)

For me I've just ordered some Motueka (a new hop to me) so I'll probably muck around with a couple smashes to get a handle on it. Supposed to be lemon citrus-y? .. I've got some Simpsons golden promise and also some Gladfield Ale malt .. and some Feedbag malt so I'll figure something out. 

Also (again if time allows) will put down a house stout as current supplies are running low.


----------



## Dae Tripper (2/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> ^ that does not sound fun DT, how did you get on?



Well I am pretty sure the mash stuck about six times, came out under volume and over gravity, but I finished cubing at 0330. The cleanup begins lol

New hops are always exciting! What do you think of the Gladfields?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (2/8/17)

Good salvage - who knows it could turn out to be a cracker!

Am happy with the Gladfields base malts - turn out a lovely beer. I'm biased though, originally being from across 'the dutch'.


----------



## Dae Tripper (2/8/17)

The problem is if it is a cracker, I doubt can make the same again lol.
Was thinking about trying some other base malts, but was thinking Voyager.


----------



## mofox1 (2/8/17)

Dae Tripper said:


> Well I am pretty sure the mash stuck about six times, came out under volume and over gravity, but I finished cubing at 0330. The cleanup begins lol
> 
> New hops are always exciting! What do you think of the Gladfields? View attachment 107389


Jezzus.. you did a number on that cube in the middle! How the actual **** did you manage that?!


----------



## Dae Tripper (2/8/17)

mofox1 said:


> Jezzus.. you did a number on that cube in the middle! How the actual **** did you manage that?!



Thighs of steel, and tracksuit pants!
Well I had 3 goes at it lol. Probably should have filled it first, oh well.


----------



## madpierre06 (4/8/17)

Alongside the esteemed Mr. Zorco....

Some pale that ended up being a conglomerate of Golden promise, TFFMMO, and BB Pale; Gladfields lt Crystal, Wheat, Black malt, Raoast Barley; a marriage of a few Northern Brewer subs (chinook, columbus, ?), cascade at flameout; 33 kg of grain, a few extra sparges. 2 pizzas and some beers = 4 cubes stout that hit the mark at 1.070


----------



## Zorco (4/8/17)

Top way to spend a day off work mate and a great way to reach the limits of the brewery!


----------



## Hermies (4/8/17)

Got some Pekko hops in the freezer gunna mix it with some centennial . malt wise pale , wheat and prolly 1kg Gladfields toffee malt chuck some US - 05 on it .


----------



## ein stein (4/8/17)

if only my wife could crush scalding hot cubes with her thighs like that then id be a happier man.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/8/17)

Melbourne Bitter Ale. First of my series destined for Melbourne Ale No1 WLP059! Smells awesome. Mash is now recirculating a charm as put my mill gap out from 1.3 to 1.5mm.


----------



## manticle (5/8/17)

Uk bitter - maris, victory, crystal, smatter of brown, challenger hops and wlp london ale which is a superb yeast. Can't get enough.


----------



## count-ant (5/8/17)

Two year hiatus after finishing my postgrad. Easing my way back into brewing with hopefully fool proof brew. 1056 and dry hop with citra at ~5 days in. Good to be back!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/8/17)

Committing the Vic Case Swap brew to ferment today. Drauflassen style.
M42 yeast that I've built up is not enough for 40lt so the 1st 20lt cube into the 50lt kegmenter with the yeast, a bit of O2. Mix.
Let ferment for ~24 - 48 hours to get to low/medium krausen then tip in the 2nd 20lt cube. A tad more 02. Mix.
Pressure ferment at 16c creeping up to 20c. Pressure creeping up to ~23psi at 20c to finish self carbonated.

OG = 1.073
FG = ? We will see.
IBU = ? Hard for me to judge its so malty the bitterness ratio seems low. ~40 IBU?
EBC = ? I'd guess ~50?
ABV = ~ ? Around 7%
Pre ferment Smells different to my brews but good, malty and yummy. Farmish, Hayish. 
Its a two keg brew. I will Oak one Keg with French Oak Blocks at 2g/l. Maybe pre-can the Oak blocks in Whisky.


----------



## count-ant (5/8/17)

count-ant said:


> Two year hiatus after finishing my postgrad. Easing my way back into brewing with hopefully fool proof brew. 1056 and dry hop with citra at ~5 days in. Good to be back!


Filled my FV without closing the tap. Ahhhh feels good to be back..


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/8/17)

Chocolate Vanilla Porter on Nitro

OG 1058
FG 1015
ABV 5.7%
IBU 38
EBC 64

90min mash @ 68c

3.9kg Maris Otter
520g Munich
260g Med Crystal
210g Flaked Oats
210g Black Malt

60min boil

Chinook @ 60m = 38ibu

Fermented with Burton Ale Yeast

200g Cocoa Nib and 4 Vanilla Beans into secondary for 5-7days

Carbonated to 1.5volumes and then under 40psi pressure for 2 weeks before serving.


----------



## mofox1 (6/8/17)

Something easy today. Third lager in as many years.

Milled & pre-heated 90L in the HLT yesterday. Mashed in cold last night and flicked a switch this morning to kick everything off.

*Oktoberfest/Marzen, 46L @ 1.057, 29.5 IBU*
40% German Pilsner
33% Munich I
14% Vienna
9% Gladfield Aurora (Aromatic)
4% Caramunich
+ 12g CaCl & 20g CaSO4 in the mash

25.5 IBU of Hal Mitt & Tett @ 90min plus a 0.5g/L of each at 10min.

Yeast will be WLP838 (Sth German Lager) for a 1.014 finish, got 10L of a starter built up over the past 10 days.

Giving brewbright a go this time instead of whirlfloc, and biofine once it's fermented out.

Better go get this on to boil now!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/8/17)

Interesting Mick I went the other way yesterday (use Whirfloc instead of Brewbrite) and actually think it (Whirfloc) produced a better cone/clearer wort out of the kettle. Can't confirm 100% off one batch as I had a better recirc than I have had so it could be that factor at play also.


----------



## technobabble66 (6/8/17)

mofox1 said:


> ...
> *Oktoberfest/Marzen, 46L @ 1.057, 29.5 IBU*
> 40% German Pilsner
> 33% Munich I
> ...


Just out of interest, why didn't you balance your salts around the other way, Mick?
I went heavy on the CaCl for my Marzen. Still used some CaSO4 to raise the hops a little, but I think ~0.6 ratio with the CaCl. 
Not saying it's wrong (I might've been!) just wondering why you went high with the CaSO4?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/8/17)

After reading the New Zealand hop thread, going to make a Kiwi Pale Ale got the Wai iti hops dry English ale yeast just got to decide on my grain bill.


----------



## mofox1 (6/8/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Just out of interest, why didn't you balance your salts around the other way, Mick?
> I went heavy on the CaCl for my Marzen. Still used some CaSO4 to raise the hops a little, but I think ~0.6 ratio with the CaCl.
> Not saying it's wrong (I might've been!) just wondering why you went high with the CaSO4?


Just habit. No other reason. Might still add a touch more cacl in the boil.


----------



## TheWiggman (6/8/17)

Been a while since the last brew, so dusted off the gear after a keg blew last night for a crack at a long-lost style: Australian bitter ale. Now that WLP059 Melbourne Ale has been released and is in the mail I brewed a Tooth's White Horse Ale thanks to Korev.

1.470 kg MO
1.370 kg JW pils
0.335 kg polenta (flaked maize was on the recipe but I don't have access to any)
0.875 kg raw sugaz

20g EKG and 11g Super Pride at 60 mins
21g EKG at 20 mins
~37 IBU

Came in a little high at 1.051 which I'll dilute down for a 1.048 OG hopefully chewing away to 1.011 using WLP059 MELBOURNE ALE YEAST. I've gotta say the whole idea that I'm brewing a beer that hasn't been in existence for decades has an element of excitement about it. Really looking forward to knocking a few back on the porch as the weather warms up and might even send a few bottles for my grandfather to relive a bit of his youth.


----------



## tj2204 (7/8/17)

Broken arm lager

3kg JW Pils
1kg Wey Vienna
20g carafa II

OG 1.042

Saaz at 60, 40 & 15 for about 32 ibu.

w34/70 slurry

Cubed immediately on flameout last night rather than waiting my usual 20-25 mins, then jumped straight into the car to take my 3 year old daughter up to the hospital to have her fractured elbow put in a cast. 

Left the hospital at about 2 am. Not looking forward to cleaning the kettle when I get home from work!


----------



## Phoney (8/8/17)

Raspberry Sour (Any tips or suggestions would be much appreciated as I've not had much experience with sours)

OG 1.065
IBU 7

3.5kg Pilsner
800g Wheat Malt
250g Gladfield Red Back

10g Mt Hood or hallertauer @ 60
20g Mt Hood or hallertauer @ Cube hop

WYeast 1450

At 90% fermentation, rack to secondary and add 1 packet of Gigayeast Fast Souring Lacto GB110 and 500mL Raspberry concentrated syrup (will add approx 18 SG points)

Age until Xmas.

Would adding bourbon barrel or Hungarian oak chips be out of place here?


----------



## Hermies (8/8/17)

Well I made the Pekko and Centennial pale turned out nioce can't wait to bottle it .


----------



## mofox1 (10/8/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Interesting Mick I went the other way yesterday (use Whirfloc instead of Brewbrite) and actually think it (Whirfloc) produced a better cone/clearer wort out of the kettle. Can't confirm 100% off one batch as I had a better recirc than I have had so it could be that factor at play also.


Had a look at the cubes last night - f'all trub in them at all. Just some incredibly light wispy stuff like what you get when using rye.

The wort turned to egg drop soup as soon as I'd poured the slurry in too... amazeballz.


----------



## technobabble66 (10/8/17)

Totes Redballs

Red Ale

Mashed & initial boil yesterday. Left overnight, then finished the boil and cubed today. 

22L
OG= 1.048
FG= 1.012
IBU= 22.8
EBC= 28.7 (31.7)
Alc%= 5.0

73% Perle
8% CaraRed
6% Pale Crystal 
5% Oats (!!!)
4% CaraAroma
4% Biscuit

15g Target (9%) @ FWH
10g EKG + 5g Target @ 20mins (cube)

17L Mash, 17L Sparge. 
Some salts to Chloride 70ppm, Sulfate 45ppm, Calcium 52ppm. 

66/72/78 for 70/20/5. 
But ended up more like 64/68/71/79 for 70/30/20/5. 
Boil for 90mins. 

Yeast = WLP-022 (Essex Ale), 2nd gen yeast cake, at 20*C.


----------



## manticle (10/8/17)

Enough of the balls.

Stout again tomorrow. Can't get enough (and wlp013 is such a quick finisher).

5kg golden promise, mix of rb, black, choc, brown, victory, cold steeped and added in last 10, usual steps and challenger at 60 and whirlpool.

Need to do an alt and wee heavy very soon to mix it up. Then a golden belgian strong.

Then more bitter and more stout.


----------



## Lionman (11/8/17)

Fermenting my first lager at the moment.

5KG Pilsner
1KG Munich 1

20g El Dorado FWH
20g El Dorado 5mins

Saflager S-189

No idea what style it is, none probably, but hoping for a nice hoppy lager.

Maybe something like Beerfarm IPL.

Also, fermenting a Red IPA

5KG Maris Otter
2KG Munich 1
.3KG Carapils
.3KG Caraaroma

20g Magnum FWH
20g Galaxy Cube
20g Mosaic Cube
20g Pacific Jade Cube
20g Galaxy Dry Hop 5 Days
20g Mosaic Dry Hop 5 Days
20g Pacific Jade Dry Hop 5 Days

WLP001

Should be pretty tasty I think.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (11/8/17)

KaringaLager. The realm of New World beers, my attempt anyway. Kinda feel like breaking rules with this lager but I've done similar or heavier as like IPL. The result was Very hop forward in Aroma and very Malt forward in flavour. It was good as IPL.
German Pale malt profile with a wackload of fruity late hopping. Lower IBU's for this lighter Pale. 
40lt no chill. Cube immediately after flame out to ferment maybe a month later. 
OG = 1.046
FG = 1.009
IBU = 27
EBC = 12.5
ABV = 4.8%

Wey Pale 86.3%
Melanoiden 4.9%
Cara-Pils 3.7%
Acidulated 2.0%
Water Ca=79.3. Mg=16.2. Na=24.37. SO4=87.8. Cl=62.6. HCO3=75.
Infusion 50c, Infusion 63c, Decoctions 69c, 73c, batch sparge 76c.

25g Home grown Cascade First Wort Hop to 10.7 IBU. Boil down to cube 40lt. = ~90min. Wirfloc near the end.
180g Cascade flowers into cubes at 4.5g/l.
50g Galaxy dry hop keg1
50g Cascade dry hop keg2

W-34/70 pressure ferment starting at 10c to finish at 14c.


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/8/17)

Got my own IPA to make after heaps of different hopped beers over the past 12 months. 

*Talk the Talk IPA*

OG 1064
FG 1010
ABV 7%
IBU 58
EBC 8
Vol 17lts

94% Pilsner Malt
6% Carapils

Likely to add acidulated to get the pH down to 5.4 / Mashed at 65c for a dryness that brings the hops forward / Mash sulphate to 200ppm and chloride to 50ppm.

90min boil

Columbus @ 90m FWH = 28ibu
Centennials @ 30m = 6ibu

Add whirlfloc @ 10mins + 2g Sulfate and 1g Calcium Chloride

Amarillo / Citra / Simcoe whirlpooled at <95c for 20mins = 24ibu 

Fermented with English Dry Ale Yeast 007 @ 18c under pressure at 10psi

Transfer closed system to dry hop keg with 84g of hops for 3 days:

Columbus 42g
Amarillo 28g
Simcoe 14g

Starting to get the hang of this


----------



## Kingy (18/8/17)

I'm having a brewman brewbuilder recipe day. On a bit of a budget this time round so a good couple of cheap beers.
First up a double batch of MHB Coopers Dark Ale and then a double of Brewman's version of Pacific Ale. [emoji106]


----------



## btrots87 (18/8/17)

Belgian Dubbel

4.5 kg - Pilsner (67.2%)
0.25 kg - Melanoidin (3.7%)
0.25 kg - Special B (3.7%)
0.25 kg - CaraMunich III (3.7%)
0.1 kg - Acidulated Malt (1.5%)
1 kg - Munich (14.9%)

0.35 kg - Belgian Dark Candi Sugar (5.2%) - added during fermentation

Mashed at 64C for 90 minutes, boiled for 90 minutes with 40g Hallertau for about 20 IBU.

Fermented with WLP500 Trappist ale yeast at 19C.

My efficiency was better than expected so it should turn out about 8% or a bit higher, definitely my strongest beer so far. Going to bottle this batch and let it condition for a bit in the bottle. I hope it's good because I reckon it's going to take a fair while to drink the whole batch.


----------



## mofox1 (18/8/17)

btrots87 said:


> Belgian Dubbel
> 
> 4.5 kg - Pilsner (67.2%)
> 0.25 kg - Melanoidin (3.7%)
> ...


Yeeeeeah... You'd think that, and then all of a sudden the keg is empty. Somehow. Again.

Really got to get all those leaks fixed... :-\


----------



## manticle (19/8/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> Got my own IPA to make after heaps of different hopped beers over the past 12 months.
> 
> *Talk the Talk IPA*
> 
> ...



You makin' an IPA, mate?


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/8/17)

manticle said:


> You makin' an IPA, mate?


yeah surprise, surprise .

its actually All Grain # 150.

Mashing in this morning.


----------



## manticle (19/8/17)

Hope to knock out a cascade driven apa tomorrow.
Maris, touch of caramunich (nornally use uk crystal but been enjoying caramunich character in uk bitters), some leftover something for bittering (have to check) and 50 g or so of cascade at whirlpool. NC.
WLP california ale.


----------



## cliffo (19/8/17)

Getting into the Oktoberfest groove today.

Altbier done and into the last 20 minutes of a Wheat beer.

I already have a Festbier and a Dunkel in kegs waiting to tap next month.


----------



## manticle (19/8/17)

I love alt. What's your basic recipe and mashing regime?


----------



## cliffo (19/8/17)

manticle said:


> I love alt. What's your basic recipe and mashing regime?



It's one of my favourites too. I really should make it more often.

54.6% Munich I 
39% Pilsner 
2.7% Caramunich I 
2% Acidulated
1% Carafa Special I 
0.7% Chocolate Wheat 

Bittered to 36 IBU and I used 2565 Kolsch yeast this time. I usually use 1007 German Ale.

Simple mash schedule of 67°C for 60 minutes and a mash out at 76 for 10 minutes.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/8/17)

Wow fair whack of Munich, I've only gone 8-10% from memory and there's still heaps of malt flavour. Doesn't it push it outside the Alt boundaries? Mind you mine had 5% each of carafa special 2 and caramunich 3


----------



## technobabble66 (19/8/17)

Preferred hops for the Alt?
(Spalt?)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/8/17)

Only spalt!!!! [emoji1]


----------



## manticle (19/8/17)

Spalt is great but I've also happily used tettnanger, hallertauer mitt and even styrians.

For base, I go 50 pils, 25 each of munich and vienna, tricked up with a couple of specs. All munich is totally in place, DJ.


----------



## cliffo (19/8/17)

My understanding is as Munich as you like in an Alt.

I usually use Tettnanger but went with a Northern Brewer/Hallertauer combo for this one as that's what I had on hand.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/8/17)

manticle said:


> Spalt is great but I've also happily used tettnanger, hallertauer mitt and even styrians.
> 
> For base, I go 50 pils, 25 each of munich and vienna, tricked up with a couple of specs. All munich is totally in place, DJ.





cliffo said:


> My understanding is as Munich as you like in an Alt.
> 
> I usually use Tettnanger but went with a Northern Brewer/Hallertauer combo for this one as that's what I had on hand.




Well thanks fellas, I shall now engage super-Munich Altbier mode. It's definitely a style I am most interested in and it's the most well received style by my friends and family much to my surprise also.


----------



## cliffo (19/8/17)

What's your usual grain bill?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/8/17)

80% pils
10% Munich I
5% carafa special II
5% caramunich III

Pretty sure I ripped it straight from brewing classic styles.


----------



## tj2204 (20/8/17)

Beer:

90% JW Pils
10% BB Wheat

About 1.050

Dr Rudi at 60, whirlpool and cube for about 30 ibu.

Prob just notto for the yeast unless I find a jar of something more appealing in the fridge.


----------



## shacked (20/8/17)

Triple batch of bitter:

92% Golden Promise
3% Gladfield Biscuit (thanks Paulyman)
2.5% Heritage Crystal
2.5% Muntons Medium Crystal

Shooting for an OG of 1.042 and an ABV of between 4 - 4.5%, mashed at 68C.

21 IBU from challenger FWH then:

1) 4 IBU challenger + WY1099 - served on cask at our brew club real ale festival 
2) 6 IBU whitbread Goldings + WY1275
3) 8 IBU northdown + WLP005/WLP013/Brett Lochristi blend


----------



## Mardoo (20/8/17)

Not brewing anything technically, but pitching a cube of Cascadian Dark Ale that is my first ferment since my heart surgery 3 months ago. Feels pretty AWESOME!!! Yeast is Denny's Favourite 50, WY1450.

EDIT: Please replace AWESOME with FFFFFUCKING GREAT!!!


----------



## Andyburgs (21/8/17)

Any feedback is welcome, have only been all grain brewing for a little over a year. I've copied a few recipes off here, done some out of beer and brewer mag and just made some up like this one.


----------



## manticle (21/8/17)

Looks alright grist wise. I think you could amp the bitterness up to 40-50. Also I am a convert to brown malt and reckon it would help this shine. Just 100g or so.


----------



## indica86 (22/8/17)

Recipe: 150 Saison
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: Saison
TYPE: All Grain, BIAB, No Chill

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 8.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.6 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 66.7 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 2 33.3 % 
10.00 g Pride of Ringwood [9.10 %] - First Wort Hop 3 9.3 IBUs 
50.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpoo Hop 4 16.2 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Belgian Saison II Yeast (White Labs #WLP Yeast 5 - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Matplat (22/8/17)

English inspired IPA, keen for feedback as I'm a little unsure if the hop bill is right. 

I'm drinking a pale ale at the moment that is around 50 IBU and it tastes seriously bitter, so thinking of dropping the bitterness slightly on this one.

*Bulldog IPA*
English IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.900
Total Hops (g): 180.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.061 (°P): 15.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.99 %
Colour (SRM): 13.2 (EBC): 26.0
Bitterness (IBU): 43.6 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (59.32%)
1.000 kg Munich I (16.95%)
0.500 kg Maris Otter Malt (8.47%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (8.47%)
0.200 kg Caraaroma (3.39%)
0.200 kg Caramalt (3.39%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
70.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (3 g/L)
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
40.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1.7 g/L)
40.0 g Fuggles Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with WLP005 - British Ale


----------



## btrots87 (22/8/17)

Originally planned on an English style pale ale, but ingredient issues changed things a bit so it's a bit of a hybrid American/English pale. 

FERMENTABLES:
4 kg - Maris Otter Pale (80%)
0.5 kg - Munich Light (10%)
0.25 kg - Crystal 45L (5%)
0.15 kg - Crystal 90L (3%)
0.1 kg - Acidulated Malt (2%)

HOPS:
10 g - Northern Brewer @ 60 min
30 g - Challenger @ 30 min
20 g - Mosaic @ 5 min
20 g - Summer @ 5 min
10 g - Mosaic Dry Hop for 3 days
10 g - Summer Dry Hop for 3 days

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temp: 66 C, Time: 90 min, Amount: 17 L
2) Temp: 75 C, Time: 10 min
3) Sparge, Temp: 78 C, Amount: 13 

Threw in a pack of US05 and one of M44 since the OG was a bit higher than expected and the packs were a little old. Figured they'd be similar enough that it would turn out ok.


----------



## Rambo (26/8/17)

First brew in about 4 months due to moving house, working every weekend and family visits.

Trying out a new malt and a new hop in simple amber ale.

4kg Pilsner malt
1kg Gladfields supernova
50g fortnight

Miss how much better beer tastes while you're making more.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/8/17)

I do a swap and go keg thing for a mate. He pays for ingredients, I brew it. He wants me to brew Corona...
So I'll take the challenge because I've never got around to making a really simple swill before so its about time.
Basically testing brewing technique has to be perfect because you cant hide any faults in such a beer so here goes.

Corona Attempt #1

OG = 1.046 
FG = 1.012 (That's what Corona reads in the Hydrometer. Higher than I expected)
IBU = ~20
EBC = 5.6
ABV = 4.5%

Ca=44.5. Mg=8.8. Na=24.4. SO4=51.5. Cl=50.4. HCO3=37.7.

Wey Pilsner = 78.4%
Acidulated = 2.4%
Corn Flakes = 9.7%
Dextrose = 9.5%
Infusion 50c. Infusion 69c. Decoction 75c.

Halletau Blanc first wort 90m = 7 IBU
Tettnang 45m = 13 IBU 

WLP802 Czech Lager (Would have preferred WLP940 Mexican lager but N/A)
Pressure fermented at 10c to finish at 13c.


----------



## shacked (26/8/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I do a swap and go keg thing for a mate. He pays for ingredients, I brew it. He wants me to brew Corona...
> So I'll take the challenge because I've never got around to making a really simple swill before so its about time.
> Basically testing brewing technique has to be perfect because you cant hide any faults in such a beer so here goes.
> 
> ...



I did something similar last summer. Similar levels of dextrose and flaked corn but also a touch of vienna malt (less than 5%). I used 18IBU of saaz at FWH and the 940. I also used 50% RO water and a very slight bit of cal chloride. Long mash at 63/64. 

Turned out to be fantastic!! Very much like a Corona (however) with just enough flavor to be interesting. You may be surprised mate!


----------



## droid (27/8/17)

doing another session pale today, no wheat left

pils
caramunich 1 
acidulated
oats

1.042 - 1008

columbus FWH 10% of total ibu (50ish)
reversing the late hops from last brew 3.5g/l total late hops
citra / mosaic WP
cascade / amarillo hop back
due to the higher AA of citra and mosaic - the balance will go in to hop back as well
dry-hopped with yet to be decided or purchased but around 5g/l


back to US 05 after using s-04


----------



## good4whatAlesU (27/8/17)

Scored points by going to Mrs G4s work function last night (and minding baby in the man carrier), so getting a brew day today.

Putting down a House Stout with Gladfield ale malt and 13.7% dark grains (mostly RB) and Notty yeast.

60 minutes at 65 C.

Tap water unfortunately but knocked out the Chlorine (hopefully) with vitamin C.


----------



## fletcher (27/8/17)

getting my lagers on recently. this week will be a pilsner. pretty excited as it will be my first beer using o2 prior to pitching.

pilsner 95%
carapils 5%
1.045 at hmmm. not sure yet on the temp for mash. 66c?
magnum and saaz to 40ibu 
big slurry overpitch of m84 at 9c
big sexy time


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/8/17)

droid said:


> doing another session pale today, no wheat left
> 
> pils
> caramunich 1
> ...



hey droid.

how are you using a hop back with pellets?


----------



## droid (27/8/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> hey droid.
> 
> how are you using a hop back with pellets?


hey mate It's not really a hop back but I use that config in the software for calculating hop additions at sub 70dC temp
I do have a filter housing without the filter and it's got a bazooka screen inside it, which works pretty well but on big amounts of hops it's a bit sketchy as to how well the wort is picking up all the oils
this time around the hop back is just a secondary whirlpool at 70degC for another 20mins, it's picking up a small amount of IBU's and it seems to be right

any which way you can ay?


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/8/17)

^ ahh ok. I like a good sub 75c whirlpool to really extract those oils.

the ibu contribution would not be from isomerization though right as that temp doesn't achieve such, so no calc required?


----------



## Mardoo (27/8/17)

Which software @droid ? Is it Beersmith? If so I've missed the hopback setting!


----------



## droid (27/8/17)

Brewers friend, can't get to PC right now.

If you go to the HOp back drop down then you can also change utilisation and temp, at 70C for 20mins at 40 % I get a few IBU's like 5 out of the 50

Not true?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (28/8/17)

Stout went down well on the weekend with a minor exception. .. I previously order pre-crushed grains but now I order them whole and try and smash them myself in the wifes Kogan. But efficiency is down .. same recipe last year 1.050 (pre-crushed) only achieved 1.044 using the Kogan ... so I'm going to have to stop being a tight arse and buy a grain mill I think or go back to ordering pre-crushed. 

Also whilst the malt seems to break up alright in the Kogan the roasted grains do not (they are tough), so I had to use a mortar and pestle to get the job done.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/8/17)

droid said:


> Brewers friend, can't get to PC right now.
> 
> If you go to the HOp back drop down then you can also change utilisation and temp, at 70C for 20mins at 40 % I get a few IBU's like 5 out of the 50
> 
> Not true?



under 80c isomerization of alpha acids doesnt occur, that isn't to say you don't get anything, because we know you do, which is perceived as bitterness so using the 40% calc would be valid I say.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/8/17)

*151 - Frohmuller Pale Ale 3*

OG 1.048
FG 1.009
ABV 5.1%
IBU 33
EBC 11
Vol 19lt

77% Ale Malt
14% Vienna
5% Light Crystal
2% Rolled Oats
2% Acidulated

Mashed at 66c for 60mins / Water is burtonized to 200ppm Sulphate to 50ppm Chloride / Target pH for water is 5.4

90min Boil

Simcoe FWH = 15ibu
Amarillo / Centennial @ 10m = 18ibu
Chill to <80c and Whirlpool for 20mins, 2g/L Amarillo / Centennial

Fermented with fourth Gen WLP007 Dry English Ale yeast under 11PSI of pressure

Dry Hopped with 3g/L with Citra for about 4-5days.


----------



## mofox1 (30/8/17)

Juice junky brew today... mashed in cold last night with everything set up ready to go in the morning. Flicked the switch at 7am, up to mash temp by 7:30am, so might be about time to actually go outside and do something.

*Red Rye IPA*
Vol: 46L
OG: 1.068
FG: 1.015
IBU: 72
SRM: 13.4

55.3% Gladfield American Ale
30% Rye (mix of Gladfield and Wey)
6.2% Wey CaraRed
3.2% Wey CaraRye
3.2% Gladfield Red Back
2.1% Gladfield Shepherds Delight

Mash temp of 68*°*C for 90. Some CaCl / CaSO4 in the mash...

~10 IBU Pride of Ringwood @ 90min
2g/L Amarillo, 2g/L Chinook Flowers & 0.8g/L NZ Cascade @ 0min for ~36 IBU

Split between two cubes for ~26 IBU each:
Cube 1 will get 1.3g/L Simcoe & 2.6g/L Citra
Cube 2 will get 1.3g/L Simcoe & 2.6g/L Galaxy

Dry hop will be the same dosage as per cubes.

Will need to check the yeast bank to see what I'll use for this... likely one of Wyeast 1217 (West Coast IPA), GigaYeast's Vermont IPA or Greenbelt.


----------



## laxation (30/8/17)

How long do you wait before doing a whirlpool after adding the 0min hops, and then how long before adding the cube hops?


----------



## malt junkie (30/8/17)

laxation said:


> How long do you wait before doing a whirlpool after adding the 0min hops, and then how long before adding the cube hops?


Hmm depends on the brewer and if your no-chill. Some whirlpool almost immediately, whirlpool additions are generally 80c, however no-chill requires wort in the cube @ 80c or better. No-chill has the one down side of very one dimensional hopping, though there ways around this.


----------



## Gloveski (31/8/17)

puting down a 150 lashes clone and a galaxy and topaz wheat beer tomorrow


----------



## Curly79 (2/9/17)

My first RIS. 
20 ltrs
400g Roast barley
250g Black malt
350g Light choc 
300g dark crystal
100g medium crystal 
9Kg of Golden promise
65c Mash for 90
140g fuggles @ 60
90 min boil
Wish me luck.[emoji106]


----------



## Curly79 (2/9/17)

I have about 15 Ltrs of last last running from this brew. It's grav is about 1.025. Question? Does it have to be boiled to save as a starter? I was thinking of fermenting it with some Wyeast Scottish ale yeast then pitching a cube of oatmeal stout onto it, then using the cake from that for the RIS? What you think gentlemen?


----------



## malt junkie (2/9/17)

If your going to grow yeast on it, definitely boil!


----------



## Curly79 (2/9/17)

Yeah. That was a pretty stupid question wasn't it[emoji20]


----------



## shacked (2/9/17)

Through a combination of bad maths, drinking and using up odd bits of grain, I've milled up 30KG for a triple batch of RIS for tomorrow (waaaay too many malts):

Stouts by three (Imperial Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.089 (°P): 21.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.021 (°P): 5.3
Alcohol (ABV): 8.94 %
Colour (SRM): 49.9 (EBC): 98.3
Bitterness (IBU): 68.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

40% Gladfield American Ale
25.83% Golden Promise Malt
6.67% Castle Amber Malt
5.83% Gladfield Rye Malt
5.83% Gladfield Wheat Malt
3.33% IGA Cane Sugar
3.33% Gladfield Chocolate
3.33% Castle Special-B
2.33% Roasted Barley
1.67% Briess Midnight Wheat
0.83% Gladfield Light Crystal
0.67% Gladfield Brown Malt
0.33% Wey Carafa Sp I malt

1.9 g/L Super Pride (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
1.6 g/L Saaz (3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

I'm doing three cubes:

1) English Yeast (+EKG in cube)
2) US05 (+Cascade in cube)
3) Belgian Yeast (+spices in cube)

I'm also planning on taking some extra runnings into the HLT (crown urn) onto a kilo of smoked malt and doing a low gravity smoked mild (of sorts).

All this on my first fathers day as a father. 

Wish me luck...


----------



## good4whatAlesU (3/9/17)

Small recipe trial/smash later today (hopefully) with Simpsons Golden promise and Motueka. First brew with either so looking forward to trying something new.


----------



## shacked (3/9/17)

Mashed in 30kg of malt with 70L of water:






I'll leave it there for 4 hours or so and run off after lunch.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (3/9/17)

At the opposite end of the scale... Let the 1 hour micro biab begin.
Should get about 9 beers out of it


----------



## shacked (3/9/17)

So I ended up with 3 very full cubes of RIS @ 1.090. I did a third runnings onto:

1kg wey smoked
250g golden naked oats
250g caramunich 60L
200g carapils 

Tett at FWH and styrians + tett in the whirlpool. Ended up with a 25L cube at 1.035. Will ferment that with a blend of WLP500/550/565 and use that yeast cake for a cube of RIS.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (3/9/17)

Sparge and boil, nearly done.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (3/9/17)

Done!

hour and 20, not too bad.


----------



## laxation (4/9/17)

Curly79 said:


> 65c Mash for 90
> 140g fuggles @ 60
> 90 min boil
> Wish me luck.[emoji106]


What's the reasoning behind 90min boil but hops at 60?


----------



## laxation (4/9/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Done!
> 
> hour and 20, not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 108060


That's cute  

How do you plan to ferment it?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/9/17)

Chucked some yeast (k97) straight into the pot (with gladwrap over it) was up and away this morning when I looked at it


----------



## Matplat (4/9/17)

First lager after 2.5 yrs of brewing, wish me luck!

I was pretty hammered by the end of the boil, and didn't watch the jerry very closely as it was filling. As it softened it fell over and I probably lost 3-4 litres.... not bloody happy. I suppose that's what you get for having a keen drinking partner while brewing!

Recipe is a slightly tweaked version of the BCS recipe, pitching a fat starter on to it tonight at 8deg, and fermenting at 10.

*Munich Munchies*
Oktoberfest/Marzen

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.400
Total Hops (g): 22.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.76 %
Colour (SRM): 11.3 (EBC): 22.3
Bitterness (IBU): 27.0 (Rager - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (37.04%)
1.700 kg Munich I (31.48%)
1.300 kg Vienna (24.07%)
0.300 kg CaraBohemian (5.56%)
0.100 kg Acidulated Malt (1.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
12.0 g Magnum Pellet (13.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (13.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.4 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Hydrochloric @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.9 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.1 g Hydrochloric @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 10°C with Saflager S-23


----------



## rude (4/9/17)

laxation said:


> What's the reasoning behind 90min boil but hops at 60?


Boil of volitiles DMS


----------



## Curly79 (4/9/17)

laxation said:


> What's the reasoning behind 90min boil but hops at 60?


I thought it would be too bitter. I calculated on beersmith for 60 min.


----------



## shacked (4/9/17)

Curly79 said:


> I thought it would be too bitter. I calculated on beersmith for 60 min.



FWIW, I'm not sure there is much difference in IBU for a 60 vs. 90 minute addition. Also, I used to do 90 minute boils for everything. Now I'm on the 60 minute bandwagon and haven't noticed any ill effects.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/9/17)

I discovered I hadn't brewed a Belgian Wheat beer since end of 2013, since then Ive been making Hefeweizens. 

_*# 152 - Belgian Witbier 5
*_
OG 1043
FG 1006
ABV 4.8%
IBU 15
EBC 6 
Vol 20Lt

47% Wheat Malt
35% Pilsner
15% Rolled Oats
3% Acidulated 

Mashed at 63 for 90mins - 2g sulphate, 1.5g epsom and about 1ml of lactic if the pH is above 5.4

60min Boil adding FWH with Citra = 15ibu

@ 10mins - 12g Dried Orange Peel = 0.5g/L
@ 10mins - 7g Coriander Seed = 0.3g/L

Fermented with Whitelabs purepitch WLP400 Belgian Witbier Yeast @ 20c

Looking forward to a refreshing white ale. I will carbonate to about 3.5volumes.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/9/17)

Nice fermentation under way


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/9/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Nice fermentation under way
> 
> View attachment 108092



How do you plan on bottling that?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/9/17)

I'll probably strain it through sterilised muslin cloth into a mini keg and carb it up.

edit: After a couple weeks when it's cleared up.


----------



## Droopy Brew (6/9/17)

Siphon would be better. Oxidation will kill if if you just pour it off.


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/9/17)

inspired by our brewer above @Droopy Brew

*Sassy Tassel Experimental Red Pils Lager Thingo ©*

98L
90 Minute Boil
[email protected]% 1.061
est ABV 6.19%

15 kg Pils
4.5 kg Amber
1.5 kg Dextrine
1.5 kg Crystal
1 kg Acidulated

100g Fuggles FWH
120g Simcoe 60m
25g Amarillo 0 Whirlpool
25g Citra 0 Whirlpool

Cube
Plonk on 34/70 Yeast Cake
Dry hop TBA


----------



## good4whatAlesU (6/9/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> Siphon would be better. Oxidation will kill if if you just pour it off.


Good call. I usually rubber band the muslin around the end of the siphon hose (sterilized rubber band of course: )


----------



## shacked (6/9/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> inspired by our brewer above @Droopy Brew
> 
> *Sassy Tassel Experimental Red Pils Lager Thingo ©*
> 
> ...



*Bold. * I like it. 

What's your mash temp?


----------



## homebrewnewb (7/9/17)

shacked said:


> *Bold. * I like it.
> 
> What's your mash temp?


excellent question i am unsure, i think 64-66 is the go, i have 66 in Beer Smith, for a medium body, mash out at 78, i will report back when all confirmed.

Just ran it through BF and it reckons it conforms to a Munich Helles we shall see, thank you for the tip @shacked


----------



## shacked (7/9/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> excellent question i am unsure, i think 64-66 is the go, i have 66 in Beer Smith, for a medium body, mash out at 78, i will report back when all confirmed.



With all that dextrine and crystal malt, I'd be going low for a long time.

Interested to hear how it turns out!


----------



## Droopy Brew (7/9/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> inspired by our brewer above @Droopy Brew
> 
> *Sassy Tassel Experimental Red Pils Lager Thingo ©*
> 
> ...



Which one was that mate? 
Hope it turns out good, you are brewing 100L of it!


----------



## homebrewnewb (7/9/17)

@Droopy Brew 
Oh i just like the bike in the pic, while you were xfering your beer from the FV if that's what you were asking.
Yes sir, it will be 98 in the kettle, 88 once traub and boil off is done and another 5-9 l lost from yeast in the FV so i will end up with around ~ 70L in kegs n bottles so yep, that's the plan. It's a version of the Red IPA i did earlier in the year which i enjoyed. Though i drummed the bill up on the fly i think it's based from a Maibock i did this time last year which was v good with a long lager time.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (8/9/17)

I see why they call it "Golden promise"


----------



## Hangover68 (8/9/17)

Got an all grain pale ale on at the moment and just cracked open a lager that i bottled 4 weeks ago.


----------



## homebrewnewb (8/9/17)

wish i could get mine started, going to be tight for time tomorrow, and i am still work so that sucks.


----------



## shacked (8/9/17)

Hangover68 said:


> Got an all grain pale ale on at the moment and just cracked open a lager that i bottled 4 weeks ago.



Awesome! Recipe??


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/9/17)

Amaizing Lager

So I got a 20kg bag of Maize. Whole grain. $16. Pushed to brew megaswill for the unrefined megaswill drinkers that wonder why homebrewers like me dont just brew megaswill standards. So yes, I'm trying to brew for others not myself. I love brewing and make more than I can drink so it is.

19l batch.
OG = ~1.048
FG = ~1.012
IBU = 20
EBC = 6
ABV = 4.7%

2.8kg Wey Pilsner = 68.6%
1.2kg Maize = 29.4% (Milled with old style hand mill)
0.08 Acidulated = 2%
A Cereal mash for the Corn: In a pot with 180g of the barley grain.
Main Mash: Infusion to 50c for 20min. Infusion 69c for 40min. Decoction 75c for 10min.
Batch Sparge. 90min boil.

10g Hallertau Blanc First wort hop = 8.7 IBU
20g Hallertau Blanc 30min = 11.41 IBU

WLP 34/70 pressure ferment at 12c to 15c.


----------



## technobabble66 (8/9/17)

Respect for name


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/9/17)

Thanks! Fell off the tongue it was just so cheesy and appropriate I thought. 
Yellow fizzy beer.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/9/17)

Got a bit of work coming up so I have done 5 batches in the past 9 days, English bitter, English IPA, Bombay IPA, Kiwi IPA, and a Timothy Taylor Landlord. The Kiwi IPA is tasting amazing all Wai Iti hops.


----------



## Mardoo (9/9/17)

You'll need a barbell for training.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/9/17)




----------



## malt junkie (9/9/17)

Possibly tonight or maybe tomorrow.

Light amber

Biab
Numbers????? (haven't done a biab in a year or so 1046 odd with a 1012 finish)
23L
Light chrystal 100g
Amber 200g
dextrin 200g
Briesse Ale 3800g

Mash @ 67 single infusion

Cascade to 22IBU (60 min)
Cascade 15g 10
Cascade flowers 40G dry hop 3days

Thumb measurements only if it works I'll put it into software.


----------



## malt junkie (9/9/17)

Bugger pre boil 1046, need to file down that thumb.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Got a bit of work coming up so I have done 5 batches in the past 9 days, English bitter, English IPA, Bombay IPA, Kiwi IPA, and a Timothy Taylor Landlord. The Kiwi IPA is tasting amazing all Wai Iti hops.
> View attachment 108195



just a tip, if your using the reverse cycle aircon to control temps for the room, open it and clean sanitise it like a maniac.

the slightest bit of mould or bacteria in the aircon will become the nemasis of your brew room.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/9/17)

Cheers Dan I will get onto that, I keep the floor spotless and well bleached never thought about the aircon.


----------



## Hangover68 (11/9/17)

shacked said:


> Awesome! Recipe??


nah just an all grain kit from " Home make it " shop.


----------



## Schikitar (11/9/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> I see why they call it "Golden promise"


What was your recipe for that one? I like the colour, I've used Golden Promise but other malts have changed the colour significantly compared to this...


----------



## Droopy Brew (11/9/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> @Droopy Brew
> Oh i just like the bike in the pic, while you were xfering your beer from the FV if that's what you were asking.
> Yes sir, it will be 98 in the kettle, 88 once traub and boil off is done and another 5-9 l lost from yeast in the FV so i will end up with around ~ 70L in kegs n bottles so yep, that's the plan. It's a version of the Red IPA i did earlier in the year which i enjoyed. Though i drummed the bill up on the fly i think it's based from a Maibock i did this time last year which was v good with a long lager time.





Ahh ok. I thought I had posted a recipe somewhere but couldn't recall anything near what you were doing. But the name- I missed that.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (11/9/17)

Schikitar said:


> What was your recipe for that one? I like the colour, I've used Golden Promise but other malts have changed the colour significantly compared to this...



This one was a simple recipe - 100% golden promise and Motueka hops.

Usually when I try a new malt I do a simple SMASH so I get a feel for it without being confused by other ingredients.

The colour in my photo was shining a torch into the fermenter, will be interesting to see if the colour follows through into the final beer. Hope it does.


----------



## Mardoo (11/9/17)

I love golden promise for just about anything, but especially IPA's. Simpsons is the bomb for IPA's.


----------



## tj2204 (11/9/17)

Made another Irish red last night

4kg BB ale
150g BB med xtal
150g GF dark xtal
100g JW roast barley
Styrian Goldings @ 60 for 33 ibu
WY1084 will ferment at 19, starter currently crashing.

Was aiming for 1.044 but ended up with 1.049.


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/9/17)

After exploring a 4 malt grain bill for my session ales with the Base Jumper series, I'm moving to a ternary blend to see how that fares. I will also increase the abv up from low 4% to mid 4s keeping the ibu around 18.
*
# 153 - Triple Threat Ale 1
*
OG - 1044
FG - 1008
ABV - 4.6%
IBU - 18
EBC - 7.4
Vol - 20lt

32% Pilsner
32% Vienna
32% Wheat
Acidulated for lower pH approx 150g (4%)

mashed at 66c for 45mins, target pH will be 5.4, sulphate @ 100ppm, chloride @ 50ppm ( usually target 200ppm sulphate, backing it off a bit)

60mins boil

Amarillo @ 10m
Amarillo and Galaxy Whirlpool for 20mins

Chill to 18c and ferment with Danstar BRY97 West Coast ale

Dry hop with be same combo Amarillo & Galaxy = 2g per L for 3 days.


----------



## Meddo (12/9/17)

Did a collab brew with @murpho on the new rig yesterday - an Imperial India Red Ale to give it a good working over. Scaled up and tweaked a previous Amber Ale recipe that we'd done, but don't know whether this is going to be hop-overload or how well the malts will scale. Will see in a coupla weeks. Have dropped little a bit in the conversion efficiency compared to the old rig so will look at tweaking that back up over the next few brews. My boiloff was a little lower than planned so didn't quite meet the 1.093/20lt target. Bumped it up to a 2-hour boil so I could run a thinner mash but that extra mash water probably wasn't necessary in the end.

Mountain Rang

OG - 1089
FG - 1017
ABV - 9.3%
IBU - 100-ish
EBC - 27
Vol FV - 22lt

Wey Bo Pils - 83.2%
Wey Munich Dark - 8.5%
Gladfield Crystal Medium - kg 2.8%
Gladfield Crystal Dark - 2.8%
Wey Melanoidin - 2.8%

Boil 120 mins

Columbus @ 120 mins
Columbus and Centennial @ 0 mins
Columbus and Centennial @ 80 deg whirlpool 30 mins
Centennial dry hop

US-05


----------



## Matplat (12/9/17)

That has to be the cleanest krausen I've ever seen!


----------



## Meddo (12/9/17)

Matplat said:


> That has to be the cleanest krausen I've ever seen!



I know, the purity kinda scares me...


----------



## SnailAle (14/9/17)

Got an email to say my grain will arrive today, watching my sister's in a netty grandfinal and cutting up a couple of pigs on the farm with the old man on Saturday 
So Sunday is looking the day for my first wheat beer [emoji106]


----------



## Gloveski (14/9/17)

double brew day tomorrow

hobgoblin clone &

a mega swill for the AFL granny for my mates incase my current stash runs out calling it

Amarillo Armadillo
wey pilsner (100%)
amarillo whirlpool for 30 min at 70 degrees
dry hop with amarillo aswell.

had great success with the same simple recipe with galaxy so thought I would give amarillo a run this time


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/9/17)

What's your hobgoblin clone recipe mate? How close do you rate it?


----------



## laxation (15/9/17)

For no other reason than I've got a heap of grapefruit on my tree, I wanted to make a grapefruit IPA.
Going to have a few strong beers on tap, so aiming for more of a session.

Anyone got any thoughts on this recipe?

23l batch
4.3kg (79%) MO 
0.54 (10%) Munich I
0.27 (5%) Wheat
0.21 (4%) Caramunich I 
0.11 (2%) Acidulated

15g Magnum @ 60
30g each of Cascade, Simcoe and Citra in the cube

Dry hop with 30g each of Citra & Simcoe
3-4 grapefruit skins in vodka overnight and then into the fermenter for a couple of days before kegging

Very keen to just give it a shot, but never done anything with grapefruit (or any fruit) before so not sure what it'll do


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/9/17)

Send a PM to AJ80, his swap beer was a grapefruit beer. Having never brewed with it myself, I do recall AJ saying he got more acidity and/or bitterness from the grapefruit than expected.

EDIT: Like your grain bill by the way!


----------



## Mardoo (15/9/17)

I myself would go for a lighter-flavoured base malt. That's what I almost always do when I have a subtle flavour I want to bring out.


----------



## malt junkie (15/9/17)

The pith (the white part of the skin) imparts a great deal of bitterness, hence in cooking they only use the zest.


----------



## laxation (15/9/17)

Mardoo said:


> I myself would go for a lighter-flavoured base malt. That's what I almost always do when I have a subtle flavour I want to bring out.


What sort would you choose instead?



malt junkie said:


> The pith (the white part of the skin) imparts a great deal of bitterness, hence in cooking they only use the zest.


I was thinking that - was planning on not including the pith



Midnight Brew said:


> Send a PM to AJ80, his swap beer was a grapefruit beer. Having never brewed with it myself, I do recall AJ saying he got more acidity and/or bitterness from the grapefruit than expected.


Yes of course, good idea!


----------



## Meddo (15/9/17)

Meddo said:


> Did a collab brew with @murpho on the new rig yesterday - an Imperial India Red Ale to give it a good working over. Scaled up and tweaked a previous Amber Ale recipe that we'd done, but don't know whether this is going to be hop-overload or how well the malts will scale. Will see in a coupla weeks. Have dropped little a bit in the conversion efficiency compared to the old rig so will look at tweaking that back up over the next few brews. My boiloff was a little lower than planned so didn't quite meet the 1.093/20lt target. Bumped it up to a 2-hour boil so I could run a thinner mash but that extra mash water probably wasn't necessary in the end.
> 
> Mountain Rang
> 
> ...



So turns out I'm a little short on Columbus for my planned dry hopping quantity, does anyone have any thoughts regarding a Centennial/Simcoe dry hop combo instead, to go with the Centennial/Columbus that went into the kettle and whirlpool?

I do have most of the other big-name US hops in freezer as well, but since I'm aiming for a orange/citrus/pine profile I thought the Simcoe might be the go. The beer is kinda loosely inspired by the Kaiju Betelgeuse Imperial Amber Ale.


----------



## fungrel (15/9/17)

Going to be dailling in my new Brau tomorrow. Bit of an experiment. 

After trying the Cascade resin, and getting dinged in competition for a 2g cube addition that "overpowered the wheat" in an American Wheat, I will probably make something quite strong on hop flavour. 


Title: Kitchen Sink Ale

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American Pale Ale
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 22 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 26 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.039
Efficiency: 75% (brew house)
No Chill: 20 minute extended hop boil time


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.046
Final Gravity: 1.011
ABV (standard): 4.65%
IBU (tinseth): 46.27
SRM (morey): 4.19

FERMENTABLES:
3.2 kg - German - Pale Ale (76.2%)
500 g - German - Vienna (11.9%)
300 g - German - Munich Light (7.1%)
200 g - German - Rye (4.8%)

HOPS:
1 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 61.4, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 8.25
6 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 61.4, Use: Whirlpool for 5 min at 99 °C, IBU: 16.75
30 g - centennial, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.9, Use: Whirlpool for 5 min at 99 °C, IBU: 12.14
5 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 40.2, Use: Whirlpool for 5 min at 99 °C, IBU: 9.14

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 50 C, Time: 10 min
2) Infusion, Temp: 66 C, Time: 60 min
3) Infusion, Temp: 76 C, Time: 15 min
Starting Mash Thickness: 6.42 L/kg

YEAST:
Wyeast - German Ale 1007
Starter: Yes
Form: Liquid
Attenuation (avg): 75%
Flocculation: Low
Optimum Temp: 12.78 - 20 C
Fermentation Temp: 14 C
Pitch Rate: 0.75 (M cells / ml / deg P)
Additional Yeast: 2L Starter


----------



## Gloveski (15/9/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> What's your hobgoblin clone recipe mate? How close do you rate it?


@DJ_L3ThAL
It's orfy's recipe from the net should be pretty easy to find ( I got it from brewmans brewbuilder) . 
I haven't tried the original but have heard good things so thought I would have a crack .
I'm brewing atm but I can post the recipe if you like tomorrow if you can't find it


----------



## Gloveski (15/9/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> What's your hobgoblin clone recipe mate? How close do you rate it?



I'm super organised today so while everthings going wee for the brew day I'll quickly post it ............brewing at as we speak

Hobgoblin
IBU 23
ABV5.5%

Maris otter floor malted 91%
medium crystal 4%
cara pils 2.9%
chocolate malt 2.1%

fuggles 60 min 7.7 IBU
styrian golding 60 min 8.8
fuggles 30 min 3.8 IBU
styrian goldings 30 min 2.7

flame out fuggles and styrian again 

Mash in at 50
68 for 90 min
mashout 77 for 10 min

ONly difference I'm doing is FWH instead of 60 min (finding FWH is a smoother bitterness that I prefer so doing it for all 60 min additions of late
and I'll hopstand/ whirlpool at 70 for 30 minutes


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/9/17)

After a few discussions with @droid awhile back, putting this one down for grand final day. Just mashed in and leaving overnight.

Dry Amber Fluid
1045
22 EBC
unknown IBU

Mash 52/62/67/72/78 for 10/10/50/10/10

Castle (Chateau) Pale 78%
Cane Sugar 20%
Midnight Wheat 2%
Homegrown Chinook FWH (just a smidge) and lots of whirlpool. 
Wy1272 American Ale II @ 16C
(Some cubes will get Wy2042 for summer and some Melbourne Ale if anyone wants to give me a vial)


----------



## stewy (16/9/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> What's your hobgoblin clone recipe mate? How close do you rate it?



This is the recipe direct from the brewer at Wychwood brewery for the Can You Brew It show. They brewed it up & it was deemed a clone in the blind triangle test. 

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=273932


----------



## pcqypcqy (16/9/17)

I'm doing this tomorrow. It's meant to be a Julebryg to be ready for the December SEQld swap. Any comments?

*Aiming for:*
OG around 1060
Bitterness around 25 IBU 
40 litre preboil, around 36 litres into kegmenter


*Grain bill*
6kg pilsner
2kg munich
2kg wheat
1.4kg caramunich
0.1kg choc wheat

*Hops*
25g Magnum @ 60mins
50g saaz @ 30 mins
50g saaz @ 10 mins

*Spices *(all in kettle at flameout)
1 or 2 star anise
some fresh orange peel (1 orange)

*Yeast -* 2 packs rehydrated S33

Depending on how this tastes in a few weeks, I plan to then infuse it with some leavings from my quince gin infusion. So it will get some gin, then a heap of pureed quince that has been flavoured with sugar, cloves, star anise, cinnamon, etc


----------



## manticle (17/9/17)

Bastardised karmeleit light

Inspired by tripel karmeleit because they have it on tap at the bar at work but aiming for something a bit weaker - maybe around 6-ish. Not a clone, not even really an homage.

5 kg best pils
100g caramunich
Sprinkle victory
Cereal mash combo of rice, oats, polenta and couscous
Couple hundred grams of soft blonde candy sugar, courtesy brewman.
Some glucose post main ferment

Tettnanger hops to about 35 ibu
WLP 500


----------



## malt junkie (17/9/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> After a few discussions with @droid awhile back, putting this one down for grand final day. Just mashed in and leaving overnight.
> 
> Dry Amber Fluid
> 1045
> ...


About to take some Melbourne 059 off the plate, I'll put a vial aside for you, bring to BB.


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/9/17)

Two brews today, cubed and ready to ferment when convenient

Recipe: Brown Ale
Brewer: Russell
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 39.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 73.4 % 
0.80 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 2 14.6 % 
0.21 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 3 3.9 % 
0.15 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) Grain 4 2.8 % 
0.15 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 5 2.8 % 
0.14 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6 2.6 % 
18.00 g Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 29.6 IBUs 
22.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 3.3 IBUs 
0.9 pkg California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35. Yeast 9 - 
46.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
23.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
23.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 

Recipe: Rye Pale Ale 25 litres - Odds and sods
Brewer: Russell Paulin
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.08 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 24.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 20.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 64.3 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 14.3 % 
0.55 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 7.9 % 
0.40 kg Crystal 150 (170.0 EBC) Grain 4 5.7 % 
0.30 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5 4.3 % 
0.25 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 3.6 % 
18.00 g Magnum [12.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 7 30.1 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
85.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 11.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35. Yeast 10 - 
60.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/17)

Dancing in a shaft of sunlight the Zephyr of the Brew beckons me to come dance with her.


----------



## fletcher (20/9/17)

sort of a pacific ale, sort of not.

33% pale, wheat, vienna at 65c to 1.045
magnum at 60 to 7 ibu
galaxy at 10 to 22 ibu
galaxy whirlpooled to 15 ibu
galaxy dry hopped at 3g/L
us-05 at 17c to 1.008

thoughts? suggestions? i want it bold and hoppy, but a sessionable abv (currently 4.8%), and if possible, semi-dry like a fruity summery aussie pale ale.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/9/17)

I will see your pacific ale not pacific ale and raise you a fake blonde. 

OG 1045
FG 1006
ABV 5.2%
IBU 27
EBC 7.5

42% MO
42% Pils
10% Wheat
6% Carapils

Mashed @ 63c for 60mins - sulphate 150ppm, chloride 50ppm, target pH 5.4

60mins boil

Magnum @ 60min = 11ibu
Centennial Whirlpool = 16ibu

Pressure Fermented around 10 psi with....and this is the fake part.....W34/70 @ 15c

Dry Hop is 5g/L of combined :
Citra
Galaxy
Nelson
Rakua
Simcoe
Mosaic

Keeping the yeast cake for my Helles 2


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/9/17)

fletcher said:


> sort of a pacific ale, sort of not.
> 
> 33% pale, wheat, vienna at 65c to 1.045
> magnum at 60 to 7 ibu
> ...



@ 4.8% the ibu 44 is really high, if you want to keep that ibu you need to treat it like a session IPA which is not semi dry......

Mash higher at 70c like a English mild to get a final gravity around 1012-13. Single infusion though, mash in 72/73 and get it to set at 70 for 30-45mins before ramping to mash out. Add 5% carapils to give it more body along with the wheat malt. id even swap those IBU around, 15ibu from the 10m addition, 22ibu from the whirlpool.


----------



## Matplat (20/9/17)

I reckon you could drop the IBU back a bit, 44 is a bit much for a pacific aley kind of beer, I would go down to more like 30, if you want a bitter interpretation of the beer. 

Otherwise you're spot on the money.


----------



## fletcher (20/9/17)

cheers gentlemen.

have taken your help on board and have dropped the ibu back to about 30 and swapped the additions and their ibu. bumped up the mash temp a touch too (67c). should end up with a finish of 1.010-11, abv of 4.5, and ibu of about 30. haven't got any carapils to give the session ipa fix a go  

cheers!


----------



## Mardoo (26/9/17)

Brewing Screwtop's Chocolate Treacle Stout today. Lovely day for it, clear and cool. I also realised the tiny spoon with a tinier stein (the top works!) my 6-year old daughter bought for me is perfect for measuring brewing salts! Woohoo


----------



## Thefatdoghead (27/9/17)

Going down tomorrow. Just ol brew in a bag style.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/9/17)

Brewing a beer for a mates daughters birthday. 

*Annabelle Ale 1
*
OG 1045
FG 1011
ABV 4.4%
IBU 19
EBC 6.4
Vol 20Lt

60% Pilsner
30% Wheat
10% Rolled Oats

Mashed @ 66c for 60mins - Sulphate 150ppm, Chloride 50ppm - Target pH = 5.3

60Min boil
Citra / Mosaic @ 1m = 19ibu ( No chilled - calc for 15min boil )

Fermented with S04 @ 18c

Dry hopped with Citra / Mosaic for 3days = 2g/L


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/9/17)

Thefatdoghead said:


> Going down tomorrow. Just ol brew in a bag style.
> 
> View attachment 108608


Ended up with 63 litres of 1.064 in the chronicle.
Bit lower than I wanted but all good. 

The simcoe oil was so nice at the start of the boil. I wanted to hit it with the full 10mill. 

Not bad for a brew in a bag on the fly. Cant wait to set up the electric brewery.


----------



## fletcher (28/9/17)

put on a simple hefe today. i must say, no-chilled hefes are the quickest and easiest-to-clean-up-afterwards beers around.

50% ale
50% wheat
rice hulls
55/5, 63/35, 72/30, 75/10 to 1.045
CaCl - 100ppm, CaS04 - 18ppm, pH - 5.4
magnum to 12 ibu
no-chilled and will use m20 at 19c (unless i get my hands on a weihenstephan strain)

sex in my mouth.


----------



## technobabble66 (30/9/17)

*Rezza Nekta*
Aussie Bitter, brewed yesterday, to be fermented with WLP-059 (assuming ~81% attenuation)

Vol=21.5L
OG=1.042
FG=1.007
IBU=30
EBC=16
alc%=4.9

44.3% Perle malt
40% Pilsner malt
1% Choc malt
11.4% White sugar
1% Dark Brown sugar

15g Pride of Ringwood + 5g EKG @FWH
5g Pride of Ringwood + 10g EKG @20mins (into cube)

68/72/78 for 90/25/10
17L mash, 17L sparge

Salts to hit ~60ppm Ca, 6ppm Mg, ~1:1 sulfate: chloride.
-----------------------------------

Hit all the numbers, so that's a good start. 
Very keen to see what 059 does to this, and how the sugars come out. 
The thinking with the sugars was to use raw sugar for the bulk, then add a little Dark Brown to possibly mimic less refined sugar that might've been the norm a century ago (?), but also to simply see what a touch of dark brown sugar does to the flavour profile. I know 35g is bugger all, but from reading i've done, apparently the dark sugars can be quite strong in their flavour input & less is best. As it turned out, i had no raw sugar at hand, so had to use the white sugar, so hopefully the dark brown will offset the difference (if any!) between raw & white sugar.


----------



## manticle (30/9/17)

Normally do an alt with a few spec malts and main grist of 50 %pils: 25 each munich and vienna. Today I'm having a crack at all vienna plus specs (weeny touch choc, biscuit/aromatic), tett to about 50 with 10g in whirlpool, wlp german ale at about 14, cc for 2+weeks.

A couple of decoctions.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/9/17)

Ooo, keen to hear how that Alt turns out!


----------



## Kingy (30/9/17)

92litres of coopers pale ale,cheap simple delicious [emoji39] 
100% bb ale 
26ibu por at 45min
No chill


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/9/17)

Bohemian Pilsner. Or something close with Ingredients on hand.

40lt brew, chilled.
OG = 1.052
FG = ~1.015
IBU = 40
EBC = 7
ABV = 4.9%
IBU/SG = 0.787 Bitterness Ratio
76% BH efficiency

8.0kg Wey Pilsner = 92%
0.5kg Cara-Pils = 5.7%
0.2kg Acidulated = 2.3%
Ca=47. Mg=6. Na=12. SO4=47. Cl=43. HCO3=30.
Infusion 62c for 20min. Decoction 69c for 40min. Batch sparge 75c.

18g Magnum FWH 90min = 13.7 IBU
60g Hallertau Blanc 40min = 20 IBU
150g Saaz 5 min = 5.8 IBU
100g Saaz Hop stand at 70c for 30min = 0.4 IBU

WLP802 Czech Budejovice Lager measured yeast cake.
Pressure ferment self carbonated. Yummy..


----------



## panspermian (30/9/17)

Marris Otter
Munich
Centennial
Citra
Galaxy

Big IPA

Not sharing recipe just in case it's really good.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/9/17)

All the more reason to share... [emoji6][emoji481]


----------



## tj2204 (2/10/17)

American brown
80% BB ale
5% each med xtal, dark xtal, biscuit and choc

Glacier fwh
Chinook and glacier in the cube

Denny's fav 50

30ish ibu

1.052 anticipated OG


----------



## shacked (6/10/17)

Impromptu brew day today. Making kegs for the xmas break:

83.5% JW Pils
14% Flaked Maize
2.5% Vienna (bestmalz)

A little cal chloride and lactic acid in the mash: ph 5.4 (30L of RO water + 55L Illawarra tap)

62C for 3 hours. OG: 1.040

16IBU from saaz at FWH. 

DAP + brewbrite. 

Three cubes:
1) +300g carafa sp 2 steeped WLP830
2) WLP830
3) WY2308

Will ferment low and lager for a couple of months.


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/10/17)

the subtle touches suggest anything but impromptu there @shacked


----------



## shacked (6/10/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> the subtle touches suggest anything but impromptu there @shacked



Did a 20L batch for summer last year so was ready to tweak a bit! I’ve also got a pretty well stocked cellar


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/10/17)

nothing like prepping for summer brews over those couple of weeks off, i suggest you double it though.  hope you brew day sees you well!


----------



## shacked (6/10/17)

Going to do another triple batch for summer that is about 24% flaked wheat, 12% vienna, 8IBU plus cube hops. Reuse the lager yeast!


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/10/17)

shacked said:


> Going to do another triple batch for summer that is about 24% flaked wheat, 12% vienna, 8IBU plus cube hops. Reuse the lager yeast!



that does not sound like a session brew, wait yes it does!
is it worth a bit of rye in that bill?
i like your thoughts around the yeast cake though, i have had very good results so far this year doing the same so i hope you have the same luck.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/10/17)

Getting ahead for Christmas.
Tooths Pale Ale 1917 (White Horse Ale) https://www.whitelabs.com/sites/default/files/1916_Tooths_Pale_Ale.pdf
No Chill. 43lt
Not exactly to recipe but as close as I could make it. Recipe based on 75% BH efficiency seems I've over shot OG by 4 points. Maybe because sugar is added to the cube so none is lost in the trub?

OG = 1.052
FG = ~ 1.008
IBU = ~38
EBC = ~ 13 (looks more like 9)
ABV = ~ 5.9% (higher than I wanted but oh well)

2.75kg Marris Otter = 35.1%
2.6kg Wey Pilsner = 33.2%
0.63kg Flaked Maize = 8.0%
0.16kg Acidulated = 2%
1.7kg Raw Sugar = 21.7% (added in cube before filling)
6g Gypsum, 2g Calcuim Chloride, 2g Epsom Salts.
Mashed single infusion at 69c. Left overnight not to plan but oh well. Batch Sparged.

10g EKG first wort hop = 3.2 IBU
17g Super Pride at 55m (equivalent to 70min) = 15.6 IBU
30g EKG 55min (equivalent to 70min) = 8.4 IBU
40g EKG 15min (Equivalent to 30min) = 8.4 IBU

Pressure ferment with WLP059 Melbourne Ale Yeast.

Looking forward to this hopefully being a good clean, clear and crisp beer well conditioned on tap over Christmas hols...


----------



## fungrel (8/10/17)

Using Cascade/Simcoe resin and Citra LupuLN powder tomorrow for this little experiment:

Zena's Pale Ale

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American Pale Ale
Boil Time: 75 min
Batch Size: 22 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 35.6 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.030
Efficiency: 70% (brew house)
No Chill: 20 minute extended hop boil time


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.049
Final Gravity: 1.008
ABV (standard): 5.37%
IBU (tinseth): 36.49
SRM (daniels): 9.27

FERMENTABLES:
3.8 kg - German - Floor-Malted Bohemian Pilsner (76.8%)
500 g - German - Vienna (10.1%)
350 g - German - Munich Light (7.1%)
300 g - American - Carapils (Dextrine Malt) (6.1%)

HOPS:
1 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 61.4, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 8.9
1 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 61.4, Use: Boil for 15 min, IBU: 6.99
7 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 24, Use: Whirlpool for 15 min at 99 °C, IBU: 7.64
15 g - Galaxy, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.9, Use: Whirlpool for 15 min at 99 °C, IBU: 10.16
1 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 61.4, Use: Whirlpool for 15 min at 99 °C, IBU: 2.79
40 g - Galaxy, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.9, Use: Dry Hop for 3 days
10 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 24, Use: Dry Hop for 3 days

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 50 C, Time: 10 min
2) Infusion, Temp: 66 C, Time: 60 min
3) Infusion, Temp: 76 C, Time: 15 min
Starting Mash Thickness: 6.06 L/kg

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Starter: No
Form: Dry
Attenuation (avg): 81%
Flocculation: Medium
Optimum Temp: 12.22 - 25 C
Fermentation Temp: 16 C
Pitch Rate: 0.75 (M cells / ml / deg P)


----------



## Andyburgs (8/10/17)

Wife and kids away = double brew day. A couple of easy drinkers!


----------



## Brewman_ (8/10/17)

Just brewed Brewman Pacific Ale for Bitter and Twisted.

Might even toss some Raspberries into it.

Anyway, will be a good breakfast beer in November at the show.

Must remember not to have big stouts for breakfast this year.


----------



## Hermies (8/10/17)

Brewing tuesday double batch one on the GF and the other on my 3V herms 
American Pale 
Marris Otter
Toffee Malt
Wheat Malt 
Centennial @60
Centennial @ 10
Centennial @ whirlpool 
US-05

American Wheatie
Wheat Malt 70%
Pale Malt 30%
POR @ 60
Citra @ 15 , 10 and flemout
US-05


----------



## laxation (9/10/17)

I made this Black IPA on Saturday.

Unfortunately, ran into a couple of problems...

Was the first time using my mill, instead of the one at Keg King, and crushing at about .37 is a lot finer. I think I ended up with an extra 10% efficiency, which I didn't really need for a beer that was already slated to be nearly 8%!

My Urn also cut out at some point during the boil, and I didn't notice until 10 min to go, when it was sitting at 85 degrees. I only had magnum for bittering and the rest cube hop, so put it back up to boil again before whirlpool etc.

So in the end after all that, I've got about 18L of Black IPA that is probably going to be about 9-10%. Going to add a couple L of water into it...

After seeing the gravity was already 1.070 pre-boil (which is supposed to be the final OG), I did add some more hops (a very technical 10g more of each) - so I think the beer will turn out OK.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/10/17)

Wow .37mm is tiny! I’m at 1.55mm!!!


----------



## laxation (9/10/17)

I assume my mill was in inches - so roughly 1mm I think. Definitely isn't crushing at .37mm!
The top reply on Google when I checked was a bunch of people saying between 0.25 and 0.5, so I put it in the middle. Might open it up just a tiny bit more


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/10/17)

Oh haha all good!


----------



## Andy_27 (9/10/17)

laxation said:


> I assume my mill was in inches - so roughly 1mm I think. Definitely isn't crushing at .37mm!
> The top reply on Google when I checked was a bunch of people saying between 0.25 and 0.5, so I put it in the middle. Might open it up just a tiny bit more


I'm at 0.9mm. I also found the markings on the mill body weren't very accurate so I measure with a feeler gauge between the rollers.


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/10/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Getting ahead for Christmas.
> Tooths Pale Ale 1917 (White Horse Ale) https://www.whitelabs.com/sites/default/files/1916_Tooths_Pale_Ale.pdf
> 
> 2.75kg Marris Otter = 35.1%
> ...



Going to do this one before Christmas myself having just got all the parts for pressure fermenting. What temp are you fermenting at Dan?

Chili sauce to compliment?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/10/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> Going to do this one before Christmas myself having just got all the parts for pressure fermenting. What temp are you fermenting at Dan?
> 
> Chili sauce to compliment?


18c basically. May start lower then climb up to maybe 21c at the end. Then pressure transferred to serving keg and can be stored unrefrigerated.
Just like bottling really, self carbonated and kept for longer can get exceptionally good results. I wish I had a cellar ha...
and Hot Beef Jerky is a frenzy compliment, combination


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/10/17)

*Hoppy American Wheat 2*

OG 1038
FG 1007
ABV 4.5%
IBU 18
EBC 6.5

50/50 mix of Pilsner and Wheat mashed at 65c for 60mins - sulphate @ 150ppm, cal chloride @ 50ppm targetted pH of 5.4 ( 100g of acidulated malt )

60min boil

Magnum @ 60mins = 8ibu
Citra into whirlpool @ 95c = 10ibu

US05 @ 18c under 5psi pressure

Transfer to dry hop corny keg with 28g each of Citra and Amarillo = 3g per L


----------



## Gloveski (13/10/17)

2 lagers done today to try the new kegmenters outs

Myburger from brewing classic styles and a Bintang clone ...................oh take me back to bali .
Summer quaffers for the masses alergic to hops


----------



## Hermies (13/10/17)

Well I was going to put down two brews on tuesday and ended up making the American Wheatie . My 3V HERMS systems PID decided to shit itself I turned the PID on and it began to flash 345.68 degrees on the PV so I couldn't use it . I borrowed the clubs grainfather as well for the day so I ended up brewing on it . Very impressed with it except for the boil . I ended up over sparging on volume and missed my SG by 2pts with a volume of 24lt into the fermenter .


----------



## droid (14/10/17)

Lager today

One with a combo of WLP 802 Czech Budvejoice and WLP 830 German Lager
The other with US05, having another crack at a faux Lager.
Probably use both yeast cakes for bigger batches after.

Pils 95%
Acidulated 5%
Mashed at 63 for 2hrs
Magnum FWH
Hallertau Hersbrucker @ 30

4.89%abv


----------



## shacked (14/10/17)

Gloveski said:


> 2 lagers done today to try the new kegmenters outs
> 
> Myburger from brewing classic styles and a Bintang clone ...................oh take me back to bali .
> Summer quaffers for the masses alergic to hops



What's in the Bintang clone?


----------



## manticle (14/10/17)

Germanish pils:
Best pils
Caramunich
Tettnanger and hall mitt
WLP southern german
Couple of decoctions
Time


----------



## Gloveski (14/10/17)

shacked said:


> What's in the Bintang clone?



Frome Clone brews book

Og 1.049 to 1.050
IBU 20
ABV 4.8%

Pilsner 95.3
Cara Hell 4.7%
90 min mash at 65.5
90 min boil
Saaz 60min 
Saaz 15min 
Saaz 3min 

Using Brewman brewbuilder and beersmith my OG came in a little lower at 1.045


----------



## Gloveski (14/10/17)

Gloveski said:


> Frome Clone brews book
> 
> Og 1.049 to 1.050
> IBU 20
> ...



Yeast asked for was Wyeast Kolsch or Wyeast Pilsen Lager I went with Pilsen Lager


----------



## technobabble66 (14/10/17)

Halfway through the boil:

*Aussie Maltilicious*

Vol=21.5L
OG=1.048
FG=1.007 (76-80% attenuation)
IBU=32
EBC=17.4
alc%=5.6

4.0kg grain (inc. the sugars)
36% Munich2 (Wey)
36% Boh Pilsner (Wey)
6% Aromatic (Ding)
3% Biscuit (Ding)
3% Melanoiden (Wey)
15% Raw sugar
1% Dark Brown sugar

15g Perle (~7.5%AA) + 10g Saaz (4.6%AA) @FWH
10g Perle + 15g Saaz @20mins (into cube)

68/72/78 for 70/20/20
17L Mash + 17L Sparge

2.7g CaCl2 + 1.2g CaSO4 + 0.7g MgSO4 + 0.2g Baking soda into Mash
2.7g CaCl2 + 1.2g CaSO4 + 0.7g MgSO4 + 0.3g Citric acid into Sparge
1.2g CaCl2 + 0.5g CaSO4 + 0.3g MgSO4 into Boil

Fermented with WLP-059 (2nd beer onto a yeast cake) at ~18°C
-------------------------------
No idea how this'll turn out, so fingers crossed!


----------



## manticle (14/10/17)

What's the bicarbonate for TB?


----------



## technobabble66 (14/10/17)

According to the Bru'n Water spreadsheet, the recipe & salts i intended would hit pH5.3. 
While i've targeted 5.3 previously, i'm generally trying to hit pH5.4 in my last several brews, to try to get a nice balance between conversion efficiency and smoother on the darker grains - most of these beers have been amber to darker. Even though this isn't a dark or roasty beer per se, the inclusion of biscuit & melanoiden, plus possibly the really high % of Munich2, made me think perhaps best to stick to pH5.4 for this one. 
I was actually a bit surprised the recipe was initially going to hit 5.3, TBH.
So to bump it back up to 5.4, i needed 0.3-0.4g Baking Soda. I went slightly low to this just to be cautious (it seems wrong adding alkalising agent to the mash!), so added 0.2g instead.


----------



## DU99 (14/10/17)

*Rye Brown Ale*
American Brown Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.055
Total Hops (g): 28.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.061 (°P): 15.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.99 %
Colour (SRM): 28.1 (EBC): 55.4
Bitterness (IBU): 27.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.087 kg Viking Pale Malt (50.98%)
1.425 kg Viking Rye Malt (23.53%)
0.950 kg Viking Cookie Malt (15.69%)
0.356 kg Pale Chocolate (5.88%)
0.237 kg CaraMunich 1 (3.91%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
14.0 g CTZ Pellet (13.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
14.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1/2 Whirfloc Tab
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Danstar BRY-97 American West Coast


----------



## shacked (14/10/17)

DU99 said:


> *Rye Brown Ale*
> American Brown Ale
> 
> *Recipe Specs*
> ...



What is cookie malt?


----------



## DU99 (14/10/17)

cookie malt.....

MALT CHARACTER
Viking Pale Cookie Malt is produced by roasting high quality pilsner malt. The amylolytic activity of Cookie Malt is negligible. As its name stands Pale Cookie Malt contributes very mild and pleasant toasted cookie flavor and aromas with maltiness in it. Sweetness in this malt is rather low.

APPLICATIONS
Viking Pale Cookie Malt can be included in grist for any beer where nice golden color and typical mild toasted flavors are favored. Already with rather low dosage portions the effect on flavor can be noted. Typical dosage rate of Pale Cookie Malt is normally under 25%.


----------



## shacked (15/10/17)

Sounds cool. Have you brewed with it before?


----------



## DU99 (15/10/17)

this my first brew with it..showed Cade(home make it) the recipe he reckon should be a nice beer


----------



## Judanero (16/10/17)

Brewed today/ after work
Ryetskwod Russian Imperial Stout (No chill)

60% Maris Otter Floor malted
13% Flaked barley
5% Pale Choc
4% Roast barley
3% Brown malt
4% Light Crystal
3% Heritage Crystal
4% Rice hulls
4% Glucose (will add day 3 of ferment)
Heat strike water before work.
Mashed @ 64 for 3 hrs (mashed in at lunch, recirc'd until I got home from work) raised to 69 and held for 30, mashed out @ 76 for 15.
Fly sparge

FWH: EKG (13.1 ibu), Willamette (24.1 ibu) Styrian goldings (32.7 ibu)

Boil for 2.5 hrs, yeast nutrient @ 10, brewbrite at whirlpool.
Yeast is to be the yeast cake from an English brown I kegged yesterday, Wyeast 1187

Edit: OG=1.096


----------



## tj2204 (17/10/17)

American wheat

55 BB ale
45 BB wheat
25g Columbus, 50g Mosaic in cube for about 30 ibu
25g each Citra and Mosaic dry in fermenter then again in the keg
Mashed at 65.
1.047 og


----------



## Rocker1986 (17/10/17)

After moving house in August, I have done a few batches, but haven't posted any of them until now. Things have finally largely settled here as we continue gathering household items. 

I brewed this on Sunday, another Bohemian Pilsner. Nice to not need so many hops with this lot of 3.8% AA.

21 litre batch, based on 75% brewhouse efficiency. Estimated mash efficiency 89.3% (ended up with 89.2%).

*Water and Treatment*
33L distilled water
0.44 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
0.40 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
0.34 g Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 - 
0.32 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 5 -

*Grains* 
4.000 kg Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 94.0 % 
0.150 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 7 3.5 % 
0.100 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 8 2.3 % 
0.006 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 9 0.2 %
_Hochkurz mash schedule: 63C for 40 minutes, 72C for 20 minutes, 78C mash out._ 

*Hops*
40.00 g Saaz {3.80 %} - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 10 20.2 IBUs 
25.00 g Saaz {3.80 %} - Boil 80.0 min Hop 11 11.3 IBUs 
35.00 g Saaz {3.80 %} - Boil 15.0 min Hop 12 7.5 IBUs 
30.00 g Saaz {3.80 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 13 3.2 IBUs
_90 minute boil_ 

*Yeast*
Wyeast 2000 Budvar Lager. Ferment using usual lager schedule.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0477 SG (Actual 1.0458, but probably get 22L in the FV)
Est Final Gravity: 1.0080 SG*
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
Bitterness: 42.2 IBUs
Est Color: 9.3 EBC 

I've been finding those flameout additions of Saaz quite nice in these batches since I started doing it. There were some warnings of grassiness from it but I haven't noticed any.

*This will probably be more like 1.010-11; for some reason I can't really get Beersmith to accurately predict FGs when I use those stepped mash schedules.. maybe I should just input it as a single infusion and adjust the temp to fit what I get in reality.


----------



## Dan Pratt (17/10/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> *This will probably be more like 1.010-11; for some reason I can't really get Beersmith to accurately predict FGs when I use those stepped mash schedules.. maybe I should just input it as a single infusion and adjust the temp to fit what I get in reality.



Yeah Beersmith doesnt calculate mash temps below 64c, fk knows why not when its not uncommon to mash at 62 or 63 for lager style beers.


----------



## Rocker1986 (17/10/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> Yeah Beersmith doesnt calculate mash temps below 64c, fk knows why not when its not uncommon to mash at 62 or 63 for lager style beers.


That's bloody stupid innit haha... I'll just use a single infusion temp that lines up with my actual FG readings then, until they fix it anyway.


----------



## Cocko (17/10/17)

I am fermenting some FWK and caseswap cubes... after that.. I will be brewing th cubes.


----------



## mofox1 (17/10/17)

Cocko said:


> I am fermenting some FWK and caseswap cubes... after that.. I will be brewing th cubes.


Good one.. if they're the cubes from your swap you better check they aren't already fermented.

I was filling them (well, some of), and I know what I saw!


----------



## Cocko (18/10/17)

mofox1 said:


> Good one.. if they're the cubes from your swap you better check they aren't already fermented.
> 
> I was filling them (well, some of), and I know what I saw!



One survived and one swelled..... I don't understand, drunk me said it would be fine... hmm...


----------



## Mardoo (18/10/17)

You need to hire a new drunk me.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (20/10/17)

Crushing grain to brew tomorrow; 11L or so in fermenter to fill a 9.5L keg.

1kg Simpsons Golden Promise
1kg Gladfield Ale Malt
0.5kg Homemade Pale Malt

60min 7g NZ Cascade
20min 7g NZ Cascade
0min 5g LupulN Citra


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/10/17)

Galactic Saison 43lt brew. No Chill.

Always stubourne to step out of the box a little for persuits of home brew uniqueness
so its a twist on the Saison thang..

OG = 1.049
FG = ~1.009 ?? messed around mash temps may get higher, new yeast with Brett may get lower? Unknown...
IBU = 24
EBV = 13
ABV = ~5.2%

5.8kg Wey Pilsner = 66.7%
0.9kg Wheat malt = 10.3%
0.65kg Melanoiden = 7.5%
0.65kg Munick Dark = 7.5%
0.2kg Acidulated = 2.3%
0.5kg Raw Sugar added to cubes.
6g Gypsum. 4g Calcium Chloride. 2g Epsom Salts. Messed around mash temps average 66c. pH scores 5.2 Yay!

90min boil
23g EKG First Wort Hop = 7.0 IBU
80g Galaxy Cube addition calculated as 15m steep/whirl. = 17 IBU

WLP 4626 Saison/Brettanomyces Blend. Pressure fermented at around 23c see what happens. It may need ageing to blend out properly.


----------



## Judanero (21/10/17)

I split a batch into two 11L cubes during the week, 5L Wyeast 3787 starter is chilling at the moment, will pitch tomorrow afternoon.

*Ryetskwod Tripel *(no chill)

61% Heidelberg
15% Vienna
4% Rice Hulls
20% Glucose (Will add day 3 of ferment)

Mashed at 62 for 40, 68 for 40, mashed out at 76 for 15, (mash water was treated with lactic acid, CaCl and CaSO4)

FWH Tettnang (27 ibu)

90 min boil (7L was aggressively boiled on stove top to add back into cube)
Cube hop: 3 Mittelfrueh hop plugs for ~ 5 ibu

OG: 1.082

Wyeast 2308 starter should be at high krausen in the morning so will pitch the whole lot then.

*Ryetskwod Hoppy lager* (no chill)

76% Heidelberg
19% Vienna
5% Rice hulls

Mashed at 62 for 40, 68 for 40, mashed out at 76 for 15, (mash water was treated with lactic acid, CaCl and CaSO4)

FWH Tettnang (27 ibu)
Cube hop: 5g Citra (LupuLN2) NB: I don't think aroma is ever going to be a problem again using this stuff!! Quality.

OG: 1.052


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/10/17)

Made this on the weekend while my fake blonde is fermenting at 15c. the fake blonde is a ale using lager yeast W34/70 at the top end of its ferment range. Making that beer for the yeast on this:

Munich Helles 2

OG 1.045
FG 1.008
ABV 5%
IBU 20
EBC 6.3
Vol 23
Eff 83%

85% JW Pilsner
15% JW Vienna
100g Acidulated

95% Fresh rain water and 5% tap water for some minerals, target pH = 5.4 - trying to make it dry but soft, not crisp and biting like a pilsner is ( as per style guide )

mashed overnight - 20c/180m, 52c/20m, 64c/75m, 72c/20m, 76c/180m

90 min boil using single addition of Magnum @ 60m 

Will be cooled to 4c this week and when the fake blonde is finished fermenting, cold crashed to 4c, racked to dry hop vessel and this baby add to the yeast cake to then free rise to 9c for fermentation.


----------



## Dae Tripper (23/10/17)

Had a great day yesterday at The Rock Farm Brewery, doing a collaborative brew with Born Ready Brewing. First was a dank IPA, then a Voyager and Chinook SMASH. It was pretty funny my efficiency went down by 10%, bit embarrassing.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/10/17)

Altbier
Slight tweaks on my first (and favourite) version, adding in Hallertau for something different and gone for a lighter colour.

First use of my new HERMS/PID and False Bottom/Recirc manifold which has resulted in my finally being able to flow full speed without a blocked recirc, plus no thermostat overshooting of mash temps. Smelling delicious!!!

View attachment 109205

View attachment 109206


----------



## manticle (26/10/17)

Nice controller box. Should have stencilled it


----------



## Mardoo (26/10/17)

manticle said:


> Nice controller box. Should have stencilled it


in Comic Sans 

I love the marker personally. Perfection is pretty, but lacks a certain something.


----------



## manticle (26/10/17)

I spend a lot of time making archival boxes and custom art crates. I've also spent a lot of time around those made by others and few things wreck a well made packing unit more than ill thought out, scrawled handwriting. No-one writes on our boxes - stencil, stencil, stencil. Yes my middle names are Oscar Christopher David


----------



## droid (26/10/17)

Doing a Belgian Wit for the first time. Using a traditional Yeast in WLP 400 though I really would like to use a Belgian Monastry/golden ale/Trappist style to carb, I must refrain ..
Tonight I had a brainwave, bit of Celotape and not so much fine particles in the air


And if you're using Weyerman and want to pull the stitching, have the writing on the bag facing you. Cut the left side pull the white string and think white to the right as you pull across to the right, then at the right side as red string appears you pull thinking red to the left and pull the red back across to the left .. Done!
White to the right, red to the left...
It worked for me any who


----------



## Helles (26/10/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Altbier
> Slight tweaks on my first (and favourite) version, adding in Hallertau for something different and gone for a lighter colour.
> 
> First use of my new HERMS/PID and False Bottom/Recirc manifold which has resulted in my finally being able to flow full speed without a blocked recirc, plus no thermostat overshooting of mash temps. Smelling delicious!!!
> ...



How/what is used to attach manifold to hose 
Am making a manifold for my new system


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/10/17)

Helles said:


> How/what is used to attach manifold to hose
> Am making a manifold for my new system



ss brewtech manifold has a 10mm hose barb, other end is just a can lock for removal/cleaning

As for texta writing, not my handiwork, but a future job for future me, he’s a dick though future me, always talking about new projects and Shit.


----------



## droid (27/10/17)

Cold soak tonight, timers set for 3am start,should be able to head out at 6am and mash out
Not sure about quantities of Coriander or Zest?

Title: Fat Freddy

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: Witbier
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 80 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 95 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.037
Efficiency: 75% (brew house)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.044
Final Gravity: 1.010
ABV (standard): 4.54%
IBU (tinseth): 18.62
SRM (morey): 2.89

FERMENTABLES:
1 kg - German - Acidulated Malt (6.7%)
7 kg - German - Pale Wheat (46.7%)
7 kg - German - Pilsner (46.7%)

HOPS:
35 g - Magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 13.6, Use: First Wort, IBU: 18.62

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Sparge, Temp: 64 C, Time: 120 min, Amount: 48 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
20 g - Coriander, Type: Spice, Use: Boil
250 g - Orange Zest, Type: Flavor, Use: Boil

YEAST:
White Labs - Belgian Wit Ale Yeast WLP400
Fermentation Temp: 22 C
Pressure Ferment @ 12psi


----------



## Stubbie (27/10/17)

Hey DJ

Like the insulated MT 
Is that a BrewTech or your own handy work?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/10/17)

Stubbie said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> Like the insulated MT
> Is that a BrewTech or your own handy work?



DIY handiwork, by the previous owner who is a member of the forum. Bought the rig off of him. It’s a very nice mash tun, simply two pots put together and space filled with sikaflex type, if I built another rig I’d do it the same as it holds temp extremely well, too well if you overshoot strike temp [emoji23]


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/10/17)

droid said:


> OTHER INGREDIENTS:
> 20 g - Coriander, Type: Spice, Use: Boil
> 250 g - Orange Zest, Type: Flavor, Use: Boil



that is a heap of Zest driod. more than 3g per litre. I use < 1g per litre and the orange aroma is very very obvious. 

And coriander is low, i use about 1/2gram per litre and it kicks well at that level. 

will be interested to see how you fare with it.


----------



## droid (27/10/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> that is a heap of Zest driod. more than 3g per litre. I use < 1g per litre and the orange aroma is very very obvious.
> 
> And coriander is low, i use about 1/2gram per litre and it kicks well at that level.
> 
> will be interested to see how you fare with it.


I forgot to get Coriander or Zest on the way home so I might have to do a WP addition after going to the shops in the am. What types/amounts would you recommend ?


----------



## droid (27/10/17)

Sorry on the phone

So 1g/l zest
1/2g/l coriander 
^when ?


----------



## Meddo (27/10/17)

Double batch of a tweaked version of Tony's LC Bright Ale clone, subbed out the Motueka/Cascade for Enigma, kinda inspired by the Moo Brew Enigma SMaSH as a summer quaffer.

Third brew on the new rig, conversion efficiency jumped up from 80% to 85% - still a bit to go but nice to be improving. Had to duck out for a few hours before I could cube it so cooling was slower than intended, and lower temp when it did get cubed, IBUs probably closer to 35 than the planned 28.

Enigma Bright Ale:

OG - 1045
FG - 1010
ABV - 4.5%
IBU - 35-ish
EBC - 7
Vol FV - 45lt

Wey Organic Pils - 6.15 kg / 68%
Wey Vienna - 1.8 kg / 20%
Wey Wheat - 0.55 kg / 6%
Wey Carapils - 0.55 kg / 6%

Mash 45 mins @ 65.5 deg
10 mins @ 72 deg
10 mins @ 78 deg

Boil 90 mins

Enigma 5 g @ 30 mins
Enigma 50 g @ 0 mins
Enigma cube 30 g @ 50 degrees
Enigma 100 g @ dry hop

WLP001


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/10/17)

droid said:


> Sorry on the phone
> 
> So 1g/l zest
> 1/2g/l coriander
> ^when ?





droid said:


> Sorry on the phone
> 
> So 1g/l zest
> 1/2g/l coriander
> ^when ?



I just checked my recipe and found 0.6g per litre of zest and 0.35g per litre of coriander. 

At 5mins. 

if you do 1g zest and 1/2g coriander you will get a good read on what you like.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/10/17)

With my fake blonde racked of the W34/70 yeast and the Helles 2 pitched last night at 4c for a 9c fermentation, which has kicked off in under 12hrs, I think another summer lager/pilsner is needed to make full use of this yeast. 

Mosaic Pilsner

OG 1048
FG 1009
ABV 5.1%
IBU 35
EBC 6.8
Vol 20l
Eff 80%

Overnight Mash using rain water and 2-3lts of tap water for some minerals, target pH very crisp at 5.2 

100% Pilsner Malt
Acidulated approx 200g and then lactic if required. 

20c/180m, 50c/30m, 65c/90m, 72c/30m, 76c/180m

90min boil

Magnum @ 90m = 18ibu
Mosaic @ 30m = 12ibu
Mosaic @ 10m = 5ibu

into a no chill cube and will be pitched next weekend when the Helles 2 is done.


----------



## droid (28/10/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> I just checked my recipe and found 0.6g per litre of zest and 0.35g per litre of coriander.
> 
> At 5mins.
> 
> if you do 1g zest and 1/2g coriander you will get a good read on what you like.



wow, didn't realise how much zest is needed - cheers Dan, for 80ltrs finished there is 76gms of orange zest and maybe 15 of lemon as I ran out and 30gms of coriander which should be somewhere around .4gms to the L
<a href='https://postimg.org/image/79w7dnjee3/' target='_blank'><img src='https://s1.postimg.org/5zta7c1f33/DSC_0775.jpg' border='0' alt='DSC_0775'/></a>


----------



## fletcher (28/10/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> With my fake blonde racked of the W34/70 yeast and the Helles 2 pitched last night at 4c for a 9c fermentation, which has kicked off in under 12hrs, I think another summer lager/pilsner is needed to make full use of this yeast.
> 
> Mosaic Pilsner
> 
> ...



looks the goods mate. after the goldy got a massive dumping in the last 2 weeks i’ve got a few hundred litres of rain water i might use for the same kinda beer [emoji106]


----------



## SnailAle (28/10/17)

Summer porter, almost done [emoji106]


----------



## droid (28/10/17)

just wrapping up here
got a little better eff and so bumped the boil vol up 5ltrs
hit 1.045OG
smells good - hope it works out OK



orangey goodness left in the kettle - hopefully there's some in the kegs too


----------



## manticle (28/10/17)

English bitter today. From recent posts, that probably sounds like one of only two beers I brew but I also bottled a 2 year old Belgian dark strong, racked a pils/lager and cold conditioned an altbier while sipping a dubbel. APA needs a couple more days before kegging.


----------



## Mardoo (28/10/17)

I’ll let Nullnvoid tell the whole story, but we did a Collab Brew day today. Ended up with 750L of rye pale ale, and 45L of a swap brew test batch. Thanks to all, but especially Ian, who rocked up for the first time and put in the hard yards. Awesome.


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/10/17)

So as Mardoo said, today a group of us got together and brewed my Rye Pale ale. I wanted to learn how to use a three vessel system and one thing let to another and we ended brewing on the big system we have down here in Vic. Our Hopeful output was six hundred litres. On the side Mardoo did a version of a hoppy amber that we will hopefully brew on the case swap in a month. Idzy was talking about doing a third brew, but thankfully this didn't eventuate.

Thanks to the guys that attended and all pitched in. Particular thanks to Mardoo for going through the process step by step and explaining in detail what was happening and why, Husky and Idzy for the use of their equipment, between the two of you, we have an awesome setup down here in Vic, and also to Idzy for somehow managing to convince his parents to not hold their open for inspection so we could descend on their place one last time! The man must have some insane negotiation skills! I'm sure there is more, but I'm friggen exhausted! 

So in the end we meant to get to 600 litres at 1. 050, but ended up with 740-750litres at 1. 049. ******* impressive!

After today, I'm super excited for the Christmas swap! Bring it on. Here is the recipe:

Recipe: Rusty Pail - Rye Pale Ale Collaboration litres
Brewer: Russell Paulin
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 726.67 l
Post Boil Volume: 666.67 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 600.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 600.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 16.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
100.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 64.1 % 
23.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 14.7 % 
13.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 8.3 % 
10.00 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 4 6.4 % 
7.00 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5 4.5 % 
3.00 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 1.9 % 
300.00 g Magnum [12.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 7 20.8 IBUs 
24.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
1600.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 19.1 IBUs 
24.0 pkg California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35. Yeast 10 - 
1440.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs


----------



## technobabble66 (28/10/17)

The sample Rusty had in a keg of today's brewing was great, so looking good for ~a months time!
The Amber looked great, but apparently V2 doesn't have Aromatic, so i have some doubts. 

Great to catch up (briefly) with everyone at idzy's! 
Pity we didn't have a few more hours to chill and relax, but the big day is only a month away. Looking forward to catching up with the big Vic group then.
And hopefully Jesse will stop being so lazy and attend that case swap...


----------



## Stubbie (29/10/17)

Don't normally do high gravity beers, but for a few years have been meaning to brew a belgian tripel. Got so far as to purchase a smack pack of WY3787 - twice - but on each occasion the tyranny of work, chores and scarce time meant both smack packs went to waste. Blasphemy, yes I know! Been brewing a few belgian pale ales for the warmer weather using Belgian Ardennes WY3522 (gee I wish Wyeast would pull their finger out and release Leuven 3538 sooner rather than later, please). Anyway, the 3522 yeast cake just beckoned for a tripel. Did a bit of search and came across a recipe using Ardennes, which I promptly plagiarsed.

5.0 kg Wey Pils
0.2 kg Aromatic
0.2 kg Victory
0.5 kg White sugar
1 tspn calcium chloride
Hallertau to 30 IBU
10g Saaz @ 5min
1/2 tspn coriander + 1/2 doz white peppercorns, ground, @ 5min
SG: 1.074

Debut ferment in the conical FV recently bought from a forum member. Blow off tube locked and loaded.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/10/17)

thats an impressive brewday!!


----------



## manticle (29/10/17)

It looks terrific. Like an epic swap on roids


----------



## Mardoo (29/10/17)

Yeah, thanks to Idzy and Husky we now have a pretty solid 700L system that we can use for swaps and collaborative brews. Next swap is last weekend in November. Just sayin’. We’ll likely have a collaborative reiterated RIS brew day in Feb or March by the looks of it. Also just sayin’. Manticle. Mmm hmm.


----------



## manticle (29/10/17)

Would love to visit across the ditch. Unlikely Nov, definitely not March (OS) but there's 12 months in every year.


----------



## Stubbie (29/10/17)

That picture with all the cubes.....keep it handy folks. If your partner or anyone else ever complains that you're brewing too much beer, just bring out the picture and tell them that's how much everyone else is brewing.............


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/10/17)

Stubbie said:


> That picture with all the cubes.....keep it handy folks. If your partner or anyone else ever complains that you're brewing too much beer, just bring out the picture and tell them that's how much everyone else is brewing.............



And that was only roughly half of them


----------



## Mardoo (30/10/17)

God that was a sea of cubes!


----------



## Gloveski (30/10/17)

2 brews done today 

Jamil's extra yellow , I have called mine Old Yella Lager on a wyeast pilsen yeast cake 

And Brewmans Stella clone on a wyeast bohemian lager yeast cake 

Desperately need a lager fridge I think


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/11/17)

158 - Hefeweizen 6

OG 1.043
FG 1008
ABV 4.8%
IBU 13
EBC 9
Vol 20L
Eff 75%

mashed @ 65c for 45mins

57% Wheat
25% Vienna
15% Rolled Oats
3% Melanoiden

60min boil

Magnum @ 60mins = 13ibu

No whirlfloc

Fermented with either WB06 Fermentis or Danstar Munich @ 17c


----------



## fletcher (3/11/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> 158 - Hefeweizen 6
> 
> OG 1.043
> FG 1008
> ...



if you can source it mate, i’d highly highly recommend m20 if you’re going dry. in all my experiences a much better balance between clove and banana


----------



## TheSumOfAllBeers (4/11/17)

Got a us pale ale about to come out of the FV when it clears:
10000g pale
1000g Vienna
900g cara pils
200g belgian aromatic
500g wheat malt

80g Amarillo & 5m
30g chinook @ 5m
No chill

Then 200g Amarillo dry hop followed by mixed 100g Amarillo & 100g simcoe dry hop / hop tea

55L batch with us05

Óg 1.050

Following that:
Export India Porter
12000 pale
4000 brown
1000 Amber
1000 black
100g chinook @5
100g centennial @5
Us05 ÓG ~ 1.068

After that an English bitter/pale ale or a bohemian pilsner


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/11/17)

fletcher said:


> if you can source it mate, i’d highly highly recommend m20 if you’re going dry. in all my experiences a much better balance between clove and banana



Yeah I can get m20, tried it with hefe 3 and hefe 4 was with wb06 which I preferred. Plus the mangroves just has long lag which bothers me, lol.

Aiming for more clove on this one, fermenting at 17c to steer away from the banana.


----------



## droid (6/11/17)

Grain Milled and in mash-tun
Water added, recirc tested - flow rate set.
Heat Exchange temp set

Timers on for 3.30am tomoz

Title: Eagle Point Pale v4

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American Pale Ale
Boil Time: 90 min
Batch Size: 84 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 98 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.037
Efficiency: 75% (ending kettle)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.044
Final Gravity: 1.010
ABV (standard): 4.42%
IBU (tinseth): 43.18
SRM (morey): 4.43

FERMENTABLES:
8.91 kg - German - Pilsner (55.7%)
0.35 kg - German - CaraMunich III (2.2%)
4.14 kg - German - Wheat Malt (25.9%)
0.8 kg - German - Acidulated Malt (5%)
1.5 kg - Rolled Oats (9.4%)
0.3 kg - German - Caramel Pils (1.9%)

HOPS:
15 g - columbus, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.5, Use: First Wort, IBU: 8.66
30 g - Chinook, Type: Pellet, AA: 13, Use: Whirlpool for 20 min at 99 °C, IBU: 13.93
50.91 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 6.3, Use: Whirlpool for 20 min at 99 °C, IBU: 11.46
63.64 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 13.5, Use: Hopback for 20 min at 70 °C, IBU: 5.11
63.64 g - mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 10.6, Use: Hopback for 20 min at 70 °C, IBU: 4.02

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 65.5 C, Time: 120 min, Amount: 47.1 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3.25 L/kg

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - English Ale Yeast S-04
Starter: No ~ slurry
Attenuation (avg): 75%
Flocculation: High
Optimum Temp: 12.22 - 25 C
Fermentation Temp: 20 C
Fermentation Type: Pressure

TARGET WATER PROFILE:
Profile Name: Light colored and hoppy
Ca2: 75
Mg2: 5
Na: 10
Cl: 50
SO4: 150
HCO3: 0
Water Notes:
Gysum 18g
Epsom 10
Cal Chl 8
NOTES:
use yeast cake from a clean ale on s-04

Generated by Brewer's Friend - https://www.brewersfriend.com/
Date: 2017-11-06 08:17 UTC
Recipe Last Updated: 2017-11-05 06:12 UTC

I'm excited!


----------



## droid (7/11/17)

Living on the edge


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/11/17)

droid said:


> View attachment 109538
> Living on the edge



That your mash return droid? Is it height adjustable?


----------



## droid (7/11/17)

I


DJ_L3ThAL said:


> That your mash return droid? Is it height adjustable?


Its my sparge arm and tis adjustable the mash recirculate manifold had decided to dive for some firmer bed and in the process it pushed up the grain above it...tho ended up with 1042bg and 105litres pre-boil so geez, gotta say I'm a big fan of the overnight soak and a long mash
Did a very acidic sparge of 3pH, was aiming for 3.5
Lucky for antiboilover fermcap


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/11/17)

Sweet, looks great. I've never understood the advantage of the sparge arm when you have the recirc manifold? I just pump my sparge water into the recird manifold return as A. it flushes the lines/manifold/HEX out with hot water and B. doesn't spray the water through air potentially uptaking some Oxygen. Unless I'm completely missing some advantage of the sparge arm?


----------



## droid (7/11/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Sweet, looks great. I've never understood the advantage of the sparge arm when you have the recirc manifold? I just pump my sparge water into the recird manifold return as A. it flushes the lines/manifold/HEX out with hot water and B. doesn't spray the water through air potentially uptaking some Oxygen. Unless I'm completely missing some advantage of the sparge arm?


The sparge arm doesn't perform as I would have liked but at the moment I have to connect it so I can shut the flow off to that outlet. 
I don't think you're missing anything. I did use it today because I didn't want to disturb the grain bed hoiking out the recirc manifold, mushy mash today, must be all the oats...


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/11/17)

droid said:


> tho ended up with 1042bg and 105litres pre-boil so geez, gotta say I'm a big fan of the overnight soak and a long mash



Droid, 

I run a 20lt BM and have improved by overall brew house efficiency by about 10% to 85%, mash eff is around 92-93%. 

Apart from the standard things like grain milling gap, water pH, I do a very long *hydration rest* and a very long mash out rest to increase the %

mash in @ 20c ( summer 24c ) rest for 120mins
raise temp to Beta Amalayse (anywhere between 62-68c) for 60mins
raise temp to Alpha Amalayse (anywhere between 69-73c) for 30mins
raise to mash out or 76c for 3hrs

I do this overnight, mashing in at 830pm, ready by 630am. The 76c mashout temp is lower than 78c to avoid it creeping up t 79 or 80c and getting any tannins.


----------



## Gloveski (7/11/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> Droid,
> 
> I run a 20lt BM and have improved by overall brew house efficiency by about 10% to 85%, mash eff is around 92-93%.
> 
> ...




Interesting mate , I have a grainfather and always do a double brew day , this would save considerable time aswell as increased efficiency


----------



## technobabble66 (7/11/17)

droid said:


> ..., must be all the oats...


I was going to say well done on applying a decent quantity of oats. 
However, surely 10% is the minimal level!


----------



## droid (7/11/17)

cool !



technobabble66 said:


> I was going to say well done on applying a decent quantity of oats.
> However, surely 10% is the minimal level!



lol


----------



## droid (7/11/17)

Got 90L at 1.050 in the end, will have to check what that eff is. pH in the sparge was low - does a lower pH sparge increase efficiency if ur mash is 5.1 at the end and you sparge at 3? As opposed to sparging with household 7pH? 

...bit pissed actually


----------



## technobabble66 (7/11/17)

Wow. Mash at pH5.1 seems pretty low. Isn't 5.2-5.5 preferred? I normally target 5.3-5.4 myself.
Sparge at pH3?? I could be wrong, but i think i've been targeting the same as the mash: ~5.4. Why are you targeting pH3?

FWIW, i don't think the mash pH should affect the extraction efficiency so long as the sparge pH is roughly in the right range. I *think* the only issue is maintaining a sufficient acidity to minimise the extraction of tannins (and mineral content helps a bit, i believe). I also (previously) thought the temperature made a larger difference in extraction efficiency of the sparge; however, i think i've read about a few (pro?) brewers doing some testing with cold sparking and found no/little drop in efficiency.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/11/17)

Gloveski said:


> Interesting mate , I have a grainfather and always do a double brew day , this would save considerable time aswell as increased efficiency



its makes brew day less than 3hrs, done by 930 at the latest.


----------



## Curly79 (7/11/17)

Here's what I brewed today. If you can make any sense of that your doing better than me![emoji16]


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/11/17)

Curly79 said:


> Here's what I brewed today. If you can make any sense of that your doing better than me![emoji16]



A dark lager, nice. 

You had planned for 45lt mash and 45lt sparge but went with 65L boil, why didnt you just sparge with cold water?


----------



## droid (7/11/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Wow. Mash at pH5.1 seems pretty low. Isn't 5.2-5.5 preferred? I normally target 5.3-5.4 myself.
> Sparge at pH3?? I could be wrong, but i think i've been targeting the same as the mash: ~5.4. Why are you targeting pH3?
> 
> FWIW, i don't think the mash pH should affect the extraction efficiency so long as the sparge pH is roughly in the right range. I *think* the only issue is maintaining a sufficient acidity to minimise the extraction of tannins (and mineral content helps a bit, i believe). I also (previously) thought the temperature made a larger difference in extraction efficiency of the sparge; however, i think i've read about a few (pro?) brewers doing some testing with cold sparking and found no/little drop in efficiency.


I was going for 3.5. The mash pH reading was taken at mash-out. There was 5%acidulated cold soaked overnight too. Dunno, there's some amazing zingy sess ipa's that seem to be quite acidic and feck


----------



## Jack of all biers (7/11/17)

So this is what I put down on Sunday and it is fermenting away nicely at the moment.

Question for those that have used the Hop Burst liquid stuff that Yob sold as Hop Dealz Aust. I'm going to put some Galaxy and Mosaic Hop Burst (shots) in to my kegs instead of dry hopping and want to know what others have experienced with it. I was going to try a 19L keg with the recommended amount and a 5L mini with double of each to see what is best. Recommended dosage is ~2ml per 20L (so was thinking 1ml for 5L mini). Thoughts?

So the brew was an APA based on what I had at hand.

Vienna malt (Weyermann) 7.5 EBC 4.5 Kg 46.2%
Pilsner malt (Gladfields) 3.8 EBC 3 Kg 30.8%
Wheat malt (Gladfields) 4.1 EBC 2 Kg 20.5%
Caramunich III 160 EBC 250 gm 2.6%

Mash at 64C @ 90 mins raised to 70C for 10mins

10 gm FWH 90min Brewers Gold 13.8% AA 4.9 IBU (FWH additional 10% IBU calculated)
25 gm FWH 90min Caliente 12% AA 10.6 IBU (FWH additional 10% IBU calculated)
60 gm 15min Cascade (US) 5.5% AA 11.6 IBU
11 gm 5min Yeast nutrient
1 tab 5min Whirlfloc
100 gm Flame out with 30min hop stand Cascade (US) 5.5% AA 19.4 IBU (Calc. as 10% utilisation)

Recipe IBU: 46.17 IBU

Actual OG: 1051
Estimated FG: 1013
Yeast BRY-97 (1 packet per fermentor)
Fermentor volume: 52L

EDIT - Apprx water chem was;
*Ca+2 / Mg+2 / Na+ / Cl- / SO4-2 / HCO3-*
109.2 / 9.2 / 39.3 / 71.6 / 251.3 / 54

EDIT - Okay, I have somewhat of an answer here, but any further suggestions based on the recipe and the Hop Burst Shots I have would be welcome.


----------



## Curly79 (8/11/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> A dark lager, nice.
> 
> You had planned for 45lt mash and 45lt sparge but went with 65L boil, why didnt you just sparge with cold water?


Yeah I should have, ended up with just enough for 2x25Ltr cubes so worked out well


----------



## Schikitar (8/11/17)

Brewing a BIIPA this weekend with some mates as a sort of collab/bbq thing, I've got some interesting malts for this but thinking it's maybe a bit too much (here are some rough numbers, still refining);

American Ale - 61.1%
Aurora - 15.3%
Munich I - 5.1%
Medium Crystal - 5.1%
Chocolate - 5.1%
Midnight Wheat - 5.1%
Acidulated - 3.2%

I want it black but not murky, I also want it to have some complexity and not be too thin. For hops I'm looking mostly at citra, centennial maybe some columbus, amarillo - waiting to settle on the grain bill first.. thoughts? I'm not sure about using munich AND medium crystal.. Please be gentle, I'm still relatively new to brewing compared to most!


----------



## themonkeysback (8/11/17)

Schikitar said:


> Brewing a BIIPA this weekend with some mates as a sort of collab/bbq thing, I've got some interesting malts for this but thinking it's maybe a bit too much (here are some rough numbers, still refining);
> 
> American Ale - 61.1%
> Aurora - 15.3%
> ...




I think you could definitely get away with a more simplified grain bill.

It depends a little what flavour profile you are after.
I prefer black (I)IPAs without a lot of roast or chocolate flavours (really just an IPA in flavour which looks darker), and am biased against chocolate malt in general as I don't love the flavour it offers.
What OG are you aiming for? I think at the OG that would give you IIPA you are very unlikely to find it too thin.

I have never used aurora, but reading up about it sounds like it is pretty punchy. It seems to me that adding 5% munich on top of that isn't going to offer a lot. I would drop the munich.
Midnight wheat at 5% will give you a little roast flavour I suspect. I like it as a malt, very smooth.

My suggested grain bill would be something along the lines of (taking my above biases into account):
Ale: 72%
Aurora: 15%
Medium Crystal: 5%
Midnight wheat: 5% + some carafa III to reach the EBC/blackness you are after.
+ Your acid malt.

I think any or all of the hops you are suggesting would be good.

Adam.


----------



## seamad (8/11/17)

Schikitar said:


> Brewing a BIIPA this weekend with some mates as a sort of collab/bbq thing, I've got some interesting malts for this but thinking it's maybe a bit too much (here are some rough numbers, still refining);
> 
> American Ale - 61.1%
> Aurora - 15.3%
> ...


For my Black IPAs, I cold steep the black grains and add the juice to the boil. Gives good colour and some black flavour, but none of the flavours that I'd enjoy in a stout/porter. For slightly more black flavour you can add your dark grains at mashout instead of cold steeping them.


----------



## Schikitar (8/11/17)

Thanks guys, I'll take the late mash addition into account, if I wanted to give any indication to where I'd like it to head then I'm thinking of the Kaiju Behemoth (https://www.ratebeer.com/beer/kaiju-where-strides-the-behemoth/268186/) - I'm not trying to do a clone but just something in that direction as the hop schedule for that thing is something like 30g/l. It was the first legit craft beer I tasted, it blew my head off and it set me on a whole new journey of beer discoveries, so something of that rum’n’raisin direction but not as ridiculous as the Behemoth.

Anyway, recipe as it stands is sitting at 1.084 (~9.1%), pushing 135 EBC with some Carafa III thrown in there (111 without)..


----------



## seamad (8/11/17)

Also, adding dark grains later saves pH hassles with your mash. I use Carafa spec II in mine, a good choice for the style imho.


----------



## shacked (8/11/17)

themonkeysback said:


> I think you could definitely get away with a more simplified grain bill.
> 
> My suggested grain bill would be something along the lines of (taking my above biases into account):
> Ale: 72%
> ...



I like the grain bill suggested by Adam and think it'd be great for a BIIPA. I'd suggest considering adding up to 10% of simple sugar. I like my high gravity beers to be "digestible" (as the Belgians would say) and I think getting them to fully attenuate is part of the play here. [For example, my last RIS went from 1.094 to 1.014 and had 1kg of cane sugar on top of of 29kg of grain - I did a 4 hour mash at 63C. It drinks like a dark ale]. So I would mash low (64C or so) and long and add some simple sugar. 

On yeast, I'd be using something angry and 'attenuative' like 001/1056/US05/notto from a yeast cake of a smaller beer. I've found best results from yeast that is harvested before cold crashing. That RIS for example was 3rd generation nottingham and fermented to terminal in 3 days.

Personally, I don't buy into the whole cold steeping dark grains thing but only because it sounds like an extra step that I'm too lazy to do.


----------



## technobabble66 (8/11/17)

I'd go with similar advice to those above for the BIIPA, @Schikitar. 
The only IIPA i've done was 100% malt grain, and while i thought it was great, i'd be tempted to "thin" it out a little. Worth noting the Pliny the Elder clone also does this (google search the recipe if you haven't seen it) - actually I've done this one also, so i've done 2 IIPAs . I'd go 5% dex or raw/white sugar.
FWIW, The Pliny is also ~4% pale crystal & 4% carapils, the rest is base Ale malt.
The other IIPA i did was 20% Munich & 7.5% Victory. So going off that, i'd guess the 15% Aurora is going to be massive. 5% Munich will be lost compared to that. I personally would be tempted to drop the Aurora right down, to 5-10%. If 5% maybe keep the Munich, otherwise simplify it as others suggested & just go with the Aurora. 
Not sure how to go with the dark stuff. If you want roasty, go as is. If you want more colour and a light roastiness, i'd just use the Midnight wheat.
I'd also check your pH and how much acidulated you need. It looks very high to me, considering all the dark stuff you're adding. However, it obviously depends on your water, so maybe that's what's needed.

2c


----------



## Schikitar (8/11/17)

shacked said:


> I'd suggest considering adding up to 10% of simple sugar.


Actually I do have sugar in there already (I didn't list it above), sitting at about 6% of the bill.



shacked said:


> On yeast, I'd be using something angry and 'attenuative' like 001/1056/US05/notto from a yeast cake of a smaller beer.


I harvested some WL051 from a smaller beer a couple weeks ago (although I harvested after cold crash, does that matter?) - I've got a fair bit there..

Cheers!


----------



## Schikitar (8/11/17)

technobabble66 said:


> I'd also check your pH and how much acidulated you need. It looks very high to me, considering all the dark stuff you're adding. However, it obviously depends on your water, so maybe that's what's needed.



Thanks for the other suggestions, read and taken onboard, in regards to pH my water is very soft and a bit of a clean slate. I'm using EZwater to calc some additions to drop the mash pH down to about 5.3 - 5.4 and bump my calcium levels up, so hopefully that will be okay. I will mash in low around 63-64 degrees, will probably be doing a reiterated mash (BIAB) so my urn doesn't explode!

Cheers


----------



## Schikitar (8/11/17)

Okay, so how about this;

67.5% - American Ale
10% - Aurora
6.3% - Sugar
5% - Light/Medium Crystal
5% - Midnight Wheat
3.8% - Carafa III
2.5% - Acidulated

I also have it hitting around 90 IBUs with Centennial, Citra and Cascade, colour is 111 EBC and OG at 1.079 (~8.5%)..


----------



## themonkeysback (8/11/17)

Schikitar said:


> Okay, so how about this;
> 
> 67.5% - American Ale
> 10% - Aurora
> ...



Sounds good mate. Give it a crack and see what happens!


----------



## Schikitar (8/11/17)

Thanks for the help lads, I'll post back with results, just gotta stay reasonably upright whilst I brew with a crowd!!


----------



## shacked (8/11/17)

Schikitar said:


> I harvested some WL051 from a smaller beer a couple weeks ago (although I harvested after cold crash, does that matter?) - I've got a fair bit there..
> 
> Cheers!



WLP051 is an epic yeast. Maybe put together a starter; get it going; and pitch!


----------



## Schikitar (8/11/17)

shacked said:


> Maybe put together a starter; get it going; and pitch!


Ah yeah, nearly forgot, I'll start getting that organised now.. Cheers!


----------



## btrots87 (9/11/17)

Galaxy lager

83% Pilsner
10% Munich
5% Carapils
2% Acidulated

Step mashed 63C for 45 minutes, 70C for 30 minutes then mash out.

20g Hallertau at 90 min
30g Galaxy at 10 min
15g Hallertau at 10 min
30g Galaxy at 0 min

Fermented with W34/70 at 11C


----------



## madpierre06 (10/11/17)

Robusticus Porterus

O.G. 1068 (1.074) need to check efficiencies
F.G ...

IBU 44
ABV 7.3%



Pale/base malt mix 90%
Choc 3.8
pale CVhoc 0.9
Caraaroma 1.9
Lt. Crystal 2.8
Special-B  0.6


Magnum 60
Cascade 30
Cascade 15

Wyeast 1098


----------



## spryzie (11/11/17)

Too many empty bottles so am trying a SMOTY ale but like so:

Coopers pale ale, dark ale, 150g dark crystal, 150g chocolate, 150g dextrose.

Steeped grains in small pot. Stained. Brought to boil. Off. Ounce of EKG in to infuse.

Pour everything in. Makes 23L. 1050 OG.

S04 yeast


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/11/17)

Brewed again this weekend, this overnight mash not only increases my efficiency by 8% but Ive got it cubed and cleaned up in under 3hrs. 

Today i kept 1.2lts for a yeast starter with a whitelabs Pacific Ale yeast that was out of date AUG-16, on the stir plate right now. 

# 159 - American Pale Ale - Citra/Amarillo

OG 1050
FG 1012
ABV 5%
IBU 32
EBC 10.5
Vol 22.5lt
Eff 83.5%

Overnight Mash - 20/120, 52/30, 67/60, 72/30, 76/180
Sulphate @ 200ppm, Chloride @ 60ppm

42% Maris Otter
42% Pilsner
10% Vienna
4% Light Crystal (70ebc)
2% Wheat

60Min Boil

Citra @ 5m = 16ibu
Amarillo @ 5m = 16ibu

Fermented with the Pacific Ale yeast if it kicks off, back up yeast will be BRY97 West Coast.


----------



## seamad (12/11/17)

Dan, is your brewery a single pot recirc type ? Has anyone tried similar with a 3V RIMS ? What's the maximum timeframe for the initial soak ?


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/11/17)

seamad said:


> Dan, is your brewery a single pot recirc type ? Has anyone tried similar with a 3V RIMS ? What's the maximum timeframe for the initial soak ?


hi,

brewing on a 20lt braumeister. I think thee may be a few that use a 3V system and overnight mash, just need control panel with step mash options.

I used to only do a 20min hydration rest and extended that to 120min and that gets better efficiency. The BM has a max 180mins per step.


----------



## seamad (12/11/17)

Thanks Dan, no problems with doing that with my system. My only concern ( maybe not justified) would be getting a good recirc going at that low temp. I'll have a look around for some info.


----------



## Droopy Brew (13/11/17)

Just kegged my first lager. Pilsner with a new world edge (was out of Perle so subbed Mosaic and cascade). No finings, no filter, just 4 days @4C and 6 days @ -1C.
Drinking now but putting some away to lager properly.

44L, 80% eff, OG 1050 FG 1010 ABV 5.2% IBU 33.5

8.5kg Pils
100g Acidulated Malt
100g Melanoidin

20g Warrior FWH
50g Motueka 10 min
30g cascade flowers Whirlpool

S189 yeast cake.

Pressure ferm @12C with 18C d-rest.


----------



## Schikitar (13/11/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> Today i kept 1.2lts for a yeast starter with a whitelabs Pacific Ale yeast that was out of date AUG-16, on the stir plate right now.


I did a starter with the same yeast, it was much older and I had to do a couple steps but it all came back to life and wow, it made a delightfully fruity XPA!

I brewed a Black IIPA on the weekend, sadly I didn't hit my numbers;

===================
*Black IIPA (BIAB)*
OG 1083
FG 1018
ABV 8.9%
IBU 103
EBC 114
VOL 24L

*Grain Bill*
65.5% American Ale
9.7% Aurora
9.1% White Sugar
4.8% Dark Crystal
4.8% Midnight Wheat
3.6% Carafa 3
2.4% Acidulated

*Hop Schedule*
40g Citra @ 60 mins
25g Chinook @ 25 mins
25g Cascade @ 25 mins
15g Centennial @ 10 mins
(Yeast Nutrient @ 10 mins - forgot!)
(Whirlfloc @ 10 mins - forgot!)
30g Chinook @ 5 mins
100g Citra @ Aroma Steep
25g Chinook @ Aroma Steep
25g Cascade @ Aroma Steep
(Haven't worked out the dry hop yet)

Mashed @ 64 degrees for 60 mins
Mash out @ 75 degrees for 10 mins (I have questions about this below)
Boil for 75 Mins
Cooled to 80 degrees and did a aroma steep for further 30 mins
Dumped to cube

WL051 California Ale V (harvested)
===================

The recipe calls for about 750g of sugar which I was going to syrup and add to the fermenter at high kraussen, so without that addition I was meant to hit 1.071 but only managed 1.060. I think there were two contributors to this; my LHBS don't do a very good mill of the grain (my own mill coming this week) and secondly, I think I sparged/rinsed with too much water (about 3L too much), subsequently I didn't boil down far enough either. I had forgotten that I was targeting 24L instead of my usual 26L and as I was brewing with a crowd (and a few beers under my belt) some things slipped my mind. Note to self; don't brew bigger beers with a crowd.

Anyway, I don't think it will matter too much, in terms of ABV it might just make it a IPA on the higher end of the scale. I'm wondering, with a late sugar addition how do I recalculate the ABV?

Also, as I BIAB, I typically just raise the bag, set the urn to boil, drain/squeeze followed by a light rinse of 75 degree water and final squeeze. Everytime I've done this I haven't had a problem but a mate of mine was getting in my ear about mashing out, dumping the bag back in for 10 minutes at 75 degrees. I don't know, this sorta stuffed my usual process and I think this is where I started making some mistakes - curious though, what do other BIAB'ers do in regards to mash out?

Finished brewing at about 2 am, spent the whole next day cleaning with a slight hangover. Urgh, still suffering.


----------



## themonkeysback (13/11/17)

Schikitar said:


> I did a starter with the same yeast, it was much older and I had to do a couple steps but it all came back to life and wow, it made a delightfully fruity XPA!
> 
> I brewed a Black IIPA on the weekend, sadly I didn't hit my numbers;
> 
> ...



Sugar calculator here (use chaptalization and dilution calculator - it is created for winemaking) will help you calculate it: http://web2.airmail.net/sgross/fermcalc/index.html

Re: biab mash out. Depends on how you are adding heat to your mash tun (or if you can for that matter). If you can directly heat your mash tun then I think most BIABers will just add heat and stir the whole time until mash out temp is hit (generally 78) and then pull the bag. Alternatively, like any version of mashing you can add hot water to bring it up to mash out temp, but obviously need to account for this in your recipe calculation.

Adam.


----------



## Schikitar (13/11/17)

Thanks @themonkeysback I'm using a 40l Crown urn so I normally just lift the bag at the end of the mash in the 64-67 degree range - sounds like I should be leaving it in there until it hits 78 degrees for 10 mins before I lift it..


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/11/17)

The Pacific Ale yeast kicked off after about 30 hrs. Pretty good for 14 months past used by date.


----------



## Schikitar (14/11/17)

So my BIIPA is fermenting along nicely as of this morning with some WL051 I harvested from a previous brew and pitched 36 hours ago. 

As previously mentioned my efficiency was lower than expected with this brew, I pulled up 11 points lower than expected (1.060 instead 1.071) and the next stage was to add 750g of white sugar (dissolved) at high kraussen to get this guy well into IIPA territory. With the lower OG I'm now thinking about adding an additional 250g white sugar (1kg total) and 750g dark dry malt in addition to the sugar to get the ABV back up to where it was meant to be - good idea or bad idea do you think? Sugar alone will result in a 7.3% beer, whereas the extra dark malt would bring it to 8.5% (closer to what it was meant to be at about 8.9%).. I was also wondering if it's better to add dextrose over table sugar (which I'll be dissolving in about 1.5L of boiling water)?


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/11/17)

^ ^ I would be just adding the sugar and aiming for the 7.3%

it was mashed at 64c which will give quite a low FG and will be relatively balanced with all those steeping hops.

oh yeah and dextrose, don't use table sugar.


----------



## Rocker1986 (14/11/17)

Schikitar said:


> Thanks @themonkeysback I'm using a 40l Crown urn so I normally just lift the bag at the end of the mash in the 64-67 degree range - sounds like I should be leaving it in there until it hits 78 degrees for 10 mins before I lift it..


Make sure you use a false bottom or at least lift the bag off the bottom of the urn before turning the heat on, otherwise you may burn a hole in the bag.

Regarding the lower efficiency, that's pretty normal with big beers like that. I always drop my efficiency between 5 and 10% when constructing recipes around big grain bills for that reason.

And if you're cubing, get it in the cube before it drops below 80C, otherwise you're just risking infections unless you pitch it the day after or something.


----------



## Lionman (14/11/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> oh yeah and dextrose, don't use table sugar.



I think you can probably get a way with sucrose in a big beer like that. Doing K&K brews, not so much as they have pretty little flavour and stuff all malt to begin with.

Depending on the IBU, i would be concerned about adding anything other than malt though. If you are pushing 100IBU+ like a lot of IIPAs then you want it to be reasonably malty to balance out the bitterness as well as the booziness. I would be adjusting with a combination of light and dark malts personally, only adding sugar if the projected FG is too high.


----------



## Schikitar (14/11/17)

Thanks fellas, I have some dex, light and dark dry malt so I might lean on the malts with a bit of dex and try and balance it out a bit.. thanks for all the input, will see how this one ends up and report back in about a month! Cheers!


----------



## Lionman (14/11/17)

Another two brews down on the weekend.

NZ IPA at the top with Vienna and Wheat malts, hopped with Pacific Jade, Motueka and Nelson Sauvin, fermenting with WLP644 Sacc Trois.
Below is a 'Super' Kolsch, with Pilsner and Munich malts, bittered with Perle and a late addition of Saaz, fermenting with K-97 German Ale Yeast




Krausen of the Kolsch after 24 hours




After about 36 hours, looks like shes peaked, but I have heard it sticks around for a long time with this strain.


----------



## Schikitar (15/11/17)

Lionman said:


> Another two brews down on the weekend.
> 
> NZ IPA at the top with Vienna and Wheat malts, hopped with Pacific Jade, Motueka and Nelson Sauvin, fermenting with WLP644 Sacc Trois.
> Below is a 'Super' Kolsch, with Pilsner and Munich malts, bittered with Perle and a late addition of Saaz, fermenting with K-97 German Ale Yeast



Both those brews sound really good, I wouldn't mind doing a regular pale version of your NZ IPA (I have three IPA's on the go at the moment and probably need to do something more sessionable). The Super Kolsch sounds interesting too - I'm not much of a Kolsch drinker myself but still I would love to hear what you think of it when it's ready!


----------



## Rocker1986 (17/11/17)

Grabbed some Styrian Goldings from CB on Wednesday, so will put most if not all of them into an ESB tomorrow. Maybe not strictly to style with all the late hops but meh, I want to see what it tastes like as I've never used it before.

25 litre batch, 75% brewhouse efficiency.

*Water and Treatment*
36.00 l Brisbane Water (ESB) Water 1 - 
4.54 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -

*Grains* 
4.500 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.6 EBC) Grain 3 91.8 % 
0.200 kg Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 EBC) Grain 4 4.1 % 
0.100 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 5 2.0 % 
0.100 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 6 2.0 %
_Mashed at 67C or so for 60-70 minutes, raised to 72C for 15 minutes before mash out at 78C_ 

*Hops*
20.00 g Styrian Goldings {2.60 %} - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 7 5.8 IBUs 
42.00 g Fuggle {5.40 %} - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 22.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Styrian Goldings {2.60 %} - Boil 20.0 min Hop 9 3.1 IBUs 
20.00 g Styrian Goldings {2.60 %} - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 1.8 IBUs 
20.00 g Styrian Goldings {2.60 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 11 1.3 IBUs
_75 minute boil_
Will probably dry hop it with the leftover Styrians even though it's only gonna be 10g






*Yeast* 
Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale, 10th generation fermented at 20C.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0461 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0135 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.3 %
Bitterness: 33.9 IBUs
Est Color: 17.3 EBC


----------



## Matplat (17/11/17)

Another S&W (ish) beer:

1.5kg Pale Ale Malt
1kg Vienna
2kg Wheat

5g Magnum @60
25g Galaxy @5
25g Galaxy @0
50g Galaxy dry hop for 4 days

1.048 OG @ 75% brewhouse eff
18 IBU

Mashed at 64 for probably 3 hours by the time the kids are asleep.

Fresh jar of WY1272 from my last pale ale ready to be pitched.

Will be the first time breaking out the chiller for a while, this beer deserves it!


----------



## Coodgee (17/11/17)

^sounds like a goer. like a stone and wood with a bit more maltiness and alcohol. I like my S&W clone with at least 120grams of galaxy dry hopped for 2 days at fermentation temp and then crash chill. ya want to smell it


----------



## Phoney (17/11/17)

Thinking about putting down summer ales for xmas this weekend. ~4.5% ABV

80% Pale
10% flaked corn
5% carapils
5% biscuit
Willamette @ 60 & 5 to 25IBU (maybe some czech saaz, if I have enough leftover)
WY2565 Kolsch

84% Pils
10% wheat
5% Carapils
1% Acid
Magnum @ 60 to 30IBU
Galaxy and and something (moteuka? citra? centennial?) late
WY1450 Denny's fave.


----------



## Schikitar (17/11/17)

Phoney said:


> Galaxy and and something (moteuka? citra? centennial?) late


I really like centennial, haven't used moteuka yet though so can't comment on that..


----------



## Gloveski (17/11/17)

Last few days I put down brewman's S & W pacific Ale clone and a Fullers ESB clone with some wyeast 1968. First time using this yeast


----------



## Matplat (17/11/17)

Gloveski said:


> Last few days I put down brewman's S & W pacific Ale clone and a Fullers ESB clone with some wyeast 1968. First time using this yeast



You can look forward to deliciousness.... 1968 is a ripper!


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/11/17)

after a solid run of No Chill beers to get some kegs filled, time for a chilled IPA.

Planned for this weekend:

*Stupid Ego IPA*

OG 1063
FG 1010
ABV 7%
IBU 55
EBC 9.5

100% Maris Otter - mashed overnight - 20c/120m, 52c/30m, 65c/60m, 72c/30m, 76c/180m

Target pH = 5.4, sulphate in mash = 200ppm, chloride in mash 50ppm

90min boil - add another 100ppm sulphate and 30ppm chloride @ 10m with the whirlfloc

@ 90m - Warrior = 35ibu
@ 5m - Amarillo/Centennial = 20ibu

Transfer to FV and ferment at 18c under 7psi pressure

Dry hopped with Citra/Columbus for 4days = 6g per litre


----------



## seamad (22/11/17)

Haven't brewed in a while, no beers on tap, family at my place for Xmas, time to pull the finger out.
My system is a double batch, normally my brother helps out and we do 2 brews on a brewday so 4 cubes so we get 2 kegs each. Didn't have time for a double today, so did a base beer with some different cube additions to the second for a bit of Xmas variety.
Pale Ale
1.050
TFFMMO 90%
Carared 5%
Pale wheat 5%
Mash 54/10;62/30;70/30;76/15
70 min boil,
Simcoe @60 to 15ibu
Ca salts added mash/boil

Cube 1 2g/l NZ Cascade flowers. Dry hop same
Cube2 2g/l Citra, dry hop same + 200g Carafa II,100g pale choc cold steeped in 1.2l water overnight, boiled 15 minutes and added to cube.
Ferment both 1272


----------



## Judanero (26/11/17)

Judanero said:


> Brewed today/ after work
> Ryetskwod Russian Imperial Stout (No chill)
> 
> 60% Maris Otter Floor malted
> ...




So I bottled this today, about half into champagne bottles and half into some 640ml bottles- planning on dipping in wax and maybe even some half decent labels as I'll go to the trouble of cellaring them for a while.

Fermented at 20c for 5 days then rose to 22c, final gravity was 1.012 though which is a lot lower than I was expecting, a little worried that it won't have enough body and kind of regretting adding the glucose.. Hydrometer sample tasted good though, 1187 is a great yeast with a little TLC


----------



## Coodgee (28/11/17)

7th iteration of Earle's Rogers clone. This one changes slightly every single brew. This iteration is dropping the OG a few points to get closer to a true midstrength (3.7% down from 4.2%) and changing to flowers instead of pellets with a big hop stand once the wort gets down to 85 degrees. Trying to get that big hop flavour from true Rogers. this will be a double batch.

Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 20.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %


Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
45.00 l Brisbane Water 1 - 
2.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 3 - 
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 4 52.4 % 
1.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (22.0 EBC) Grain 5 20.7 % 
1.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 6 20.7 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 7 5.5 % 
0.05 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1300.0 E Grain 8 0.7 % 
100.00 g Cascade [7.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 9 23.1 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
200.00 g Cascade [7.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 1.0 Hop 11 1.6 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 12 - 

----------------------------
Name Step Temperat Step Time 
Sacc Rest 68.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out 75.0 C 10 min


----------



## stewy (28/11/17)

IPA

Marris Otter - 84%
Munich - 11.5%
Crystal 40 - 4.5%

Shit load of hops (350 grams total), first addition at 20mins. 
Total IBUS 58
ABV 7%
Hops - Citra, Cascade, Amarillo, Ahtunum, Simcoe

Very smashable.


----------



## Coodgee (28/11/17)

^ sounds and looks like a very nice beer.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/11/17)

^ ^ Munich and crystal......kittens at the ready.


----------



## Coodgee (30/11/17)

^ call it a red IPA and calm down


----------



## mofox1 (3/12/17)

Misso getting into the brewing game. Small batch raspberry wine.

Super stoked... This is barely a week or so after getting a cheese cave (bar fridge and temp controller) which is now maturing four rounds of (soon to be) brie. And follows various sourkraut and fermented chilli batches.

#complementaryhobbies #brewingwin


----------



## mofox1 (5/12/17)

The sun is shining and the burrs are forming... 

Triple batch Special Bitter.

1.048, 36 ibu

TF Golden Promise, amber & xtal.
EKG + Perle in kettle & cube.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/12/17)

*The Frohmuller Pale Ale*

OG 1.051
FG 1.010
ABV 5.2%
IBU 32
EBC 9.5
Vol 20L

Mashed @ 66c for 90mins 

68% Base Malt
15 % Vienna
3% Light Crystal
3% Oats
2% Acidulated 

90min boil

FWH - Simcoe = 15ibu
10min - Amarillo/Centennial = 17ibu
80c Whirlpool - Amarillo/Centennial = 2.5g per L for about 20mins

Fermented with BRY97 west coast @ 18c and 7psi 

Dry Hopped with CITRA using 3g per L


----------



## Schikitar (8/12/17)

I'm looking to do a light but fruity pale (something in the 4.5% region).. something similar to, or a clone of, the Kaiju! Crush.. anyone have any recipe suggestions? Also a fan of the Two Birds Passion Victim..


----------



## laxation (8/12/17)

Schikitar said:


> I'm looking to do a light but fruity pale (something in the 4.5% region).. something similar to, or a clone of, the Kaiju! Crush.. anyone have any recipe suggestions? Also a fan of the Two Birds Passion Victim..


I did a 'grapefruit' beer that was delicious, but not very grape-fruity. Next time I will add some juice as well as zest.

79% pale malt
10% munich
5% rye
4% Caraamber
2% Acid

15g Cita FWH (20ibu)
30g ea of Simcoe, Cascade, Citra in the cube (12, 5, 11 IBUs)
Dry hop with 45g ea of Simcoe and Citra

Soak the yellow bit of the peel from 4 grapefruit in vodka, leave in fridge for a few days. (Dont get any white)
2 days before cold crash, add the vodka/skin mix like a dry hop.
It's at this point I would add the juice from the grapefruit as well, but if you're not going for that then don't worry!

(or there is this: http://brewgr.com/recipe/35401/backdoor-brewing-kaiju-krush-v1-american-pale-ale-recipe)


----------



## Schikitar (8/12/17)

Thanks for that, I'm taking some notes here! I was thinking about how best to get some real passionfruit and pineapple flavours in there.. will probably use WL041 Pacific Ale for ferment.


----------



## Lakey (8/12/17)

Schikitar said:


> I'm looking to do a light but fruity pale (something in the 4.5% region).. something similar to, or a clone of, the Kaiju! Crush.. anyone have any recipe suggestions? Also a fan of the Two Birds Passion Victim..


https://byo.com/stories/issue/item/3550-neipa-style-profile
Try this recipe. A really good version of a NEIPA, very fruity. 




Just adjust recipe to give you 4.5% with same hopping.


----------



## laxation (8/12/17)

Schikitar said:


> Thanks for that, I'm taking some notes here! I was thinking about how best to get some real passionfruit and pineapple flavours in there.. will probably use WL041 Pacific Ale for ferment.


Have you ever tried el dorado hops?
maybe use them in place of cascade (or as well?) for some real juice. i find them super super juicy - fair bit of pineapple/mango going on.

i've actually got one I'm kegging tonight, with a similar grain bill to the grapefruit one - but with Galaxy, El Dorado and Cascade hops. Tastes amazing from the fermenter!


----------



## Schikitar (8/12/17)

laxation said:


> Have you ever tried el dorado hops?
> maybe use them in place of cascade (or as well?) for some real juice. i find them super super juicy - fair bit of pineapple/mango going on.



No I haven't and I was just thinking about trying some new hops, I've primarily stuck with Citra, Centennial, Cascade and Mosaic (and a handful of others) - would like to try something else, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Matplat (8/12/17)

laxation said:


> I did a 'grapefruit' beer that was delicious, but not very grape-fruity.



I recently did a pale ale using primarily Amarillo late and dry. Got heaps of grapefruit from it, way too much from my liking.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/12/17)

Schikitar said:


> I'm looking to do a light but fruity pale (something in the 4.5% region).. something similar to, or a clone of, the Kaiju! Crush.. anyone have any recipe suggestions? Also a fan of the Two Birds Passion Victim..



for a simple fruity crushable beer

80/20 Pils/wheat
mashed at 65c for a dry edge
fermented with chico strain like US05 or bry97
10m addition of citra, mosaic and galaxy or.....any of the fruit abundant hops you have
dry hopped with the same hops in the boil. 

the key to the beer is hitting the pH at 5.2 for a crispness and also getting the sulphate ppm right, for that style id be targetting 120ppm to 50ppm on the chloride.


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/12/17)

Brew day tomorrow, another American Pale to use up some more of my hops before I order some new varieties to try out. This one features Chinook, Citra and Simcoe.

25 litre batch size, based on 75% brewhouse efficiency.

*Water and Treatment*
36.00 l Brisbane Water (APA) Water 1 - 
10.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
3.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
2.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 -

*Grains* 
4.500 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.6 EBC) Grain 5 83.3 % 
0.500 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 6 9.3 % 
0.300 kg Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 EBC) Grain 7 5.6 % 
0.100 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 8 1.9 %
_Mash at 67C for 70 mins, raise to 72C for 15 mins; 78C mash out._

*Hops* 
8.00 g Hallertau Magnum {10.50 %} - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 7.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Citra {13.90 %} - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 2.6 IBUs 
10.00 g Simcoe {12.60 %} - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 2.4 IBUs 
*15.00 g Chinook {13.00 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 min Hop 12 1.8 IBUs 
15.00 g Chinook {13.00 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 min Hop 13 5.5 IBUs 
*15.00 g Citra {13.90 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 min Hop 14 1.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Citra {13.90 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 min Hop 15 5.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Simcoe {12.60 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 min Hop 16 5.4 IBUs 
*15.00 g Simcoe {12.60 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 min Hop 17 1.8 IBUs
_75 minute boil
Will dry hop with some combination of the three as well._

*Yeast*
Wyeast 1272 American Ale II 6th gen, fermented at 19.5C.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0508 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0123 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 %
Bitterness: 35.1 IBUs
Est Color: 15.7 EBC 

*These are cube additions, my first time trying this technique. I've put them at 5 minutes because I figure by the time the wort goes in it will be under 90C and drop below 80 reasonably quickly so the IBU contribution will probably be pretty close to a 5 minute steep, as Beersmith bases the whirlpool utilisation on the time spent above 85C. I have found recently that some of my APAs have been a little too bitter when brewing to 39/40 IBUs so I've backed it off a little on this one to see how it turns out.


----------



## Schikitar (8/12/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> *These are cube additions, my first time trying this technique. I've put them at 5 minutes because I figure by the time the wort goes in it will be under 90C and drop below 80 reasonably quickly so the IBU contribution will probably be pretty close to a 5 minute steep.



I have found it can take a while for my cube to drop to 79 degrees so for my cube hops I don't usually transfer until the wort is about 82-84 degrees to avoid that extra bitterness..


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/12/17)

I thought about doing that too, but decided instead to reduce the bitterness contributions from the boil and flameout additions. I'll know in about 3-4 weeks how well it worked!


----------



## technobabble66 (8/12/17)

Schikitar said:


> I have found it can take a while for my cube to drop to 79 degrees so for my cube hops I don't usually transfer until the wort is about 82-84 degrees to avoid that extra bitterness..


FWIW, you might want to consider the sanitising function of the hot wort. It might be hot enough as is, but the main idea with transferring ~95°C wort to your cube & sealing it is to do with ensuring any bug that might've gotten in there is definitely getting killed. Letting the wort cool a bit will increase your risk of infection. 
(might not be much of an increase, but i guess you'll be finding out ). 
Someone with familiarity with it might be able to calculate an estimate of the HSU (Heat Sterilising Units) your process is achieving, and if that'll be enough to reliably sanitise the wort & cube (if you're interested, that is).


----------



## manticle (8/12/17)

The wort is sanitised by the boil, the cube should be clean and sanitised before transfer (don't be relying solely on hot wort to take care of that). I rest wort for 20 mins, then whirlpool and rest for 20 mins before cube transfer. I have previously measured transfer temp at very close to 80. Nothing will be growing in my wort while it cools from 100 to 80 and I expect nothing to grow in my clean, sanitised cube either: at least no more than might grow in any clean sanitised wort recipient.

Thin plastic walls coated in 80 deg wort should stay well above standard pasteurisation temps and times.


----------



## Schikitar (8/12/17)

technobabble66 said:


> FWIW, you might want to consider the sanitising function of the hot wort. It might be hot enough as is, but the main idea with transferring ~95°C wort to your cube & sealing it is to do with ensuring any bug that might've gotten in there is definitely getting killed. Letting the wort cool a bit will increase your risk of infection.
> (might not be much of an increase, but i guess you'll be finding out ).
> Someone with familiarity with it might be able to calculate an estimate of the HSU (Heat Sterilising Units) your process is achieving, and if that'll be enough to reliably sanitise the wort & cube (if you're interested, that is).


Thanks for the reply, I'm only 10 or so brews in with the cube but I'm yet to have an infection, I thoroughly clean and sanitize the cube after I pitch and then again before I transfer just above 80 degrees. I'm fairly confident that works okay, I say that and probably my next brew will get an infection! Hahaha! I don't leave wort in there long, 1-2 days at most before I pitch to fermenter..


----------



## Gloveski (8/12/17)

double brew day

Done a Gumballhead clone , think the recipe come from here ? , One I have wanted to do for awhile as really loving Amarillo atm..............and damn they have got one of the best decals going around. The most wheat I've done in a beer and left a decent old burn mark on the bottom of the grainfather , hopefully will all be good , didn't quite hit my numbers aswell, first time in ages.

Other brew for the day was my own little brew called Chinsimtra , second time brewing this sort of a session IPA , loved the flavour combo last time and smelt awesome today.

Pale Malt 80%
Rolled Oats 10%
Carahell 10%
Mash in 69 for 60 min
Mash Out 76 for 10
60 min boil

Chinook Citra FWH

Chinook Citra Simcoe Whirlpool 30 min @70 
Dry hop the same 

Hope it's half as good as last time


----------



## mofox1 (9/12/17)

mofox1 said:


> Misso getting into the brewing game. Small batch raspberry wine.
> 
> Super stoked... This is barely a week or so after getting a cheese cave (bar fridge and temp controller) which is now maturing four rounds of (soon to be) brie. And follows various sourkraut and fermented chilli batches.
> 
> ...


And we're into secondary, in an old gallon beam bottle I've been hoarding for about 15 years as a shed ornament (well cleaned!). Extras went into a couple of PET bottles with loosened lids.

Wasn't much left of the hydro sample after, er, sampling, but it's a beautiful pink colour and already nice and dry at 1.002 (from 1.073), so almost at the 10% mark already. May well need some lactose for back sweetening.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/12/17)

Just a whole heap of blitzed raspberries and strained is it Mick? Any need for heat or does that affect flavour?


----------



## mofox1 (9/12/17)

I'm pretty sure they were whole.... Something like a few kilos frozen raspberries, kilo of sugar and water. I don't think it was heated/boiled. If I'm wrong I'll update later.

The raspberries broke apart during the ferment. I think the fact they were frozen meant they would come apart fairly easily.

Edit: and yep, just strained the fruit through a seive into the bottle.


----------



## shacked (18/12/17)

Haven't brewed for ages given the rennos going on at my place but I've set up a temporary spot for my pots and just mashed in:

40% Wey pils
40% Gladfield American ale
9% BM Vienna
8% BM Munich
3% BM Wheat

Shooting for 4x 15L cubes at 1.040, mashed at 65C with 15IBU of saaz at FWH.

1) +tettnang 1L of D2 Candi Syrup with 3739PC Flanders Golden ale
2) +citra & centennial - US05
3) +saaz WLP830
4) +saaz WY2565


----------



## spryzie (18/12/17)

spryzie said:


> Too many empty bottles so am trying a SMOTY ale but like so:
> 
> Coopers pale ale, dark ale, 150g dark crystal, 150g chocolate, 150g dextrose.
> 
> ...



Only got to 1016 but with the heavy bitterness this is very nice and only 4.6%. Very flavoursome. Will see how this compares with the tricked up English kit Porter which is very similar extra bits...


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/12/17)

Making an American Wheat no chill this weekend to pitch onto a yeast cake of BRY97 - quick keg filler .

*Ashby Ale 1*

OG 1038
FG 1007
ABV 4.2%
IBU 19
EBC 6.5
Vol 20L
Eff 80%

50/50 blend of Pilsner and Wheat malt + 150g of acidulated malt to lower pH

Mashed at 66c for 60mins, target pH of 5.2 for a crisp finish - sulphate @ 125ppm, Chloride @ 50ppm

60min boil

@ 10m = Simcoe, Mosaic & Cascade = 19ibu

BRY 97 @ 17c for 3 days, ramp to 22c to reach FG - under ~ 8psi pressure

Dry Hopped with Galaxy & Amarillo ~ 1.5g per L for about 3-4days


----------



## tj2204 (22/12/17)

Mashed in about 20 mins ago...

Kolsch

91% wey premium pils
9% wheat
Hersbrucker @ 60 for 25 ibu
WLP029


----------



## droid (23/12/17)

last brew for the year - the dry-hop schedule is per 20ltr keg

Title: Eagle Point Pale Xmas 2017 - sess IPA not APA
Author: Personal

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American Pale Ale
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 84 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 95 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.036
Efficiency: 82.5% (brew house)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.040
Final Gravity: 1.007
ABV (standard): 4.38%
IBU (tinseth): 62.86
SRM (morey): 4.68

FERMENTABLES:
7 kg - German - Pilsner (51.9%)
4 kg - German - Wheat Malt (29.6%)
1 kg - Flaked Oats (7.4%)
1 kg - German - Acidulated Malt (7.4%)
0.5 kg - German - CaraMunich III (3.7%)

HOPS:
100 g - cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 6, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min at 99 °C, IBU: 21.43
100 g - chinook, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.6, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min at 99 °C, IBU: 41.43
50 g - citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 13.5, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days
25 g - mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.2, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days
25 g - Nelson Sauvin, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.5, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days
50 g - riwaka, Type: Pellet, AA: 4.9, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 66 C, Time: 90 min, Amount: 40.5 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Fermentation Temp: 20 C
Pressure Ferment

TARGET WATER PROFILE:
Profile Name: Light colored and hoppy
Ca2: 75
Mg2: 5
Na: 10
Cl: 50
SO4: 150
HCO3: 0
Water Notes:


----------



## Gloveski (23/12/17)

Double brew day today

Brooklyn Summer Ale Clone from Brewman with a few tweaks.

Was a bit of a balls up brew I either knocked the filter off or didnt have it on properly , use a hopsock for all aditions and transfer caused no issues luckily.

Electric pale ale from here http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27506 , have heard good things about this brew so thought I would give it a whirl.
Used there water profile aswell


----------



## tj2204 (23/12/17)

2nd brew in under 24 hours

NZ Pale
Twas roughly
BB ale 87%
BB wheat 10%
Gladfields Supernova 3%
Dr Rudi @ 60 - 18 ibu
Dr Rudi @ flameout - 5 ibu
Rakau @ cube - 15 ibu
OG 1.054 projected FG 1.010
Denny's favourite 50 @ 18

Will dry hop with Rakau


----------



## droid (24/12/17)

droid said:


> last brew for the year ....



Mash out now...could have been an hour ago if I hadn't decided to spoil a good walk by playing golf


----------



## malt junkie (24/12/17)

Throwing down a last brew also, simple pale with a dash of supernova, cascade @30,10 and 0 dry hop galaxy flowers.
I should prolly get started on that!


----------



## captain crumpet (24/12/17)

Brew day with my missus.

45L
100% weyermann pils
Saaz @ 90min for 25IBU
Wyeast 2565

Second ferment on 1kg of rasperries and 1kg blueberries.

She wants to add vanilla too but i don't know about that.


----------



## glennheinzel (26/12/17)

I've got a heap of ingredients to use up so I'm chucking them into a Russian Imperial Stout. 

Trumpski RIS
Size: 40 L
Efficiency: 79.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%
Original Gravity: 1.072
Terminal Gravity: 1.018
Color: 42.93 SRM 
Alcohol: 7.09% 
Bitterness: 88.2 

Ingredients:
4.0 kg (32.0%) ARTISAN SMOKED RED X MALT - added during mash
1.6 kg (12.8%) Weyermann Vienna Malt - added during mash
1.4 kg (11.2%) Weyermann Munich TYPE I - added during mash
1 kg (8.0%) Weyermann Pale Wheat Malt - added during mash
1 kg (8.0%) Roasted Barley - added during mash
0.5 kg (4.0%) Simpsons Double Roast Crystal - added during mash
0.5 kg (4.0%) Swaen Coffee Malt- added during mash
0.5 kg (4.0%) Weyermann Chocolate Rye Malt - added during mash
0.5 kg (4.0%) Weyermann Chocolate Spelt (Dinkel) Malt - added during mash
.5 kg (4.0%) Victory® Malt - added during mash
1 kg (8.0%) Candi Sugar Dark - added during mash
50 g (14.3%) Chinook (13.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60 m
100 g (28.6%) Fuggle (5.8%) - added during boil, boiled 60 m
50 g (14.3%) Mt. Hood (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 10 m
50 g (14.3%) Crystal (3.3%) - added during boil, boiled 10 m
50.0 g (14.3%) Mt. Hood (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 1.0 m
50.0 g (14.3%) Crystal (3.3%) - added during boil, boiled 1.0 m

Yeast: 4 packs of US05

Mash at 68 deg C with 55 litres water. No sparging and 100 min boil to help concentrate the wort (so I should have a higher gravity than estimated).

I've also got some rum barrel chunks that I'm thinking of adding in for further complexity.


----------



## Judanero (27/12/17)

glennheinzel said:


> I've got a heap of ingredients to use up so I'm chucking them into a Russian Imperial Stout.
> 
> Trumpski RIS
> Size: 40 L
> ...





I don't know that you'd get a whole lot (if any) complexity from the oak chunks- considering the grain bill you already have. My 2c.

Have you used home smoked Red X before? How does it compare to say the oak or cherry smoked varieties that are commercially offered? I assume it is quite mild considering the percentage you are planning on using, but I have it on my list to smoke some melanoidin with apple wood so your input would be greatly appreciated with regards to methodology and contribution.


----------



## glennheinzel (27/12/17)

Judanero said:


> I don't know that you'd get a whole lot (if any) complexity from the oak chunks- considering the grain bill you already have. My 2c.
> 
> Have you used home smoked Red X before? How does it compare to say the oak or cherry smoked varieties that are commercially offered? I assume it is quite mild considering the percentage you are planning on using, but I have it on my list to smoke some melanoidin with apple wood so your input would be greatly appreciated with regards to methodology and contribution.



It's a good point about saving the oak chunks for something more appropriate. I tried an old ale recently and the oak used in it really suited the beer so I might have to add it to the "to brew" list.

In regards to the smoked red malt, I have to admit to cheating as I bought it smoked. It's smoked over single-malt cask dust for two days. 
https://www.themaltmiller.co.uk/product/artisan-smoked-red-x-malt/

The smoke wasn't really noticeable in the grains that I had, although a mate bought it nearly six months ago (smoke disappears over time) and only just gave them to me the other day. I figure that even if it doesn't contribute much smoke, it looked like the type of malt that would help to balance all the darker grains. The wort tasted great at the end of the boil!

If you have your own smoker, then I'm sure it would be interesting to try smoking your own. You'll have to let us know how you get on.


----------



## shacked (27/12/17)

glennheinzel said:


> It's a good point about saving the oak chunks for something more appropriate. I tried an old ale recently and the oak used in it really suited the beer so I might have to add it to the "to brew" list.



I usually take the oak chunks or dominoes and put them in a low oven (say 120-140C) for about an hour or until the kitchen smells like an oak barrel. Then submerge them in bourbon, rum or in some cases cointreau; and leave for a few weeks. 

I then dose finished beer prior to packaging with the liquid to taste and leave the oak out. 

Worked nicely with an old ale, a brett fruit beer and numerous stouts and porters.


----------



## mofox1 (27/12/17)

Pitched my Saison from 01-Jan-2017 yesterday. Belle saison this time, can't be fucked ******* around with that ******* Belgian fucker (wyeast 3724... 8 - 10 weeks til full attenuation last time).

Adding in this 4.5kg bucket of rhubarb tomorrow:









Aim is to obtain a syrup from the rhubarb (with ~1kg of sugar) and bump the fermenter volume from 16 to 25L. Wish me luck ;-)


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/12/17)

mofox1 said:


> Pitched my Saison from 01-Jan-2017 yesterday. Belle saison this time, can't be fucked ******* around with that ******* Belgian fucker (wyeast 3724... 8 - 10 weeks til full attenuation last time).
> 
> Adding in this 4.5kg bucket of rhubarb tomorrow:
> View attachment 110727
> ...


so I guess your not into rhubarb pie much. Me neither. I'm snap vac freezing Rhubarb atm wonderings of what to do with it. Considering beverage etc. Maybe a couple of pies pffft.


----------



## mofox1 (28/12/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> so I guess your not into rhubarb pie much. Me neither. I'm snap vac freezing Rhubarb atm wonderings of what to do with it. Considering beverage etc. Maybe a couple of pies pffft.


Couple kilo in the freezer... rhubarb crumble is da bomb. Good muffins too, but crumble... that's spouse stealing material.


----------



## Mardoo (28/12/17)

If you haven’t yet, try peach and rhubarb crumble with just a touch of ginger.


----------



## tj2204 (28/12/17)

Mother in law gave me a kilo of cascade for Xmas so I'll put down a classic APA this arvo.

97% ale
3% Med xtal or supernova

Columbus or dr Rudi @ 60
Cascade @ flameout, cube & dry
35ish ibu. 1.050og

US05


----------



## Midnight Brew (29/12/17)

Last brew of the year and slightly modified to what I have on hand. At the boil now.

1917 Tooth's Crystal Ale
46% Castle Pale Ale
25% TF Mild
8% Flaked Maize
21% Raw Sugar
45ml Parisian Essence (Caramel)
EKG to 28 IBU
WLP059 Melbourne Ale @ 20C

Going to pressure ferment this to 5 PSI to keep those twangy esters, then slowly raise toward the end of ferment for carbonation.


----------



## manticle (29/12/17)

mofox1 said:


> Pitched my Saison from 01-Jan-2017 yesterday. Belle saison this time, can't be fucked ******* around with that ******* Belgian fucker (wyeast 3724... 8 - 10 weeks til full attenuation last time).
> 
> Adding in this 4.5kg bucket of rhubarb tomorrow:
> View attachment 110727
> ...


3711 is much easier to deal with than 3724. That said, I've not had 3724 take 8 weeks - just keep it hot.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (29/12/17)

One more for the year. Couldn't help myself. 40l brew last night.
Summer of 59 Hopped Up. This brew worked well as a non Hoppy beer. I want to know how its like as a Hop forward thang...40lt chilled. Brew house efficiency calcs at questionable 90+% sugars do that and maybe the Maize? Grains weighed 6.34kg + 1kg sugar.

OG = 1.045
FG = 1.005 +/- 0.003 
IBU = 31
EBC = 9
ABV = ~ 4.8%
Bitterness Ratio 0.680 IBU/SG

Maris Otter = 54.5%
Vienna = 20.4%
Flaked Maize = 9.5%
Acidulated Malt = 1.9%
Raw Sugar = 15.8% (added to boil 15min)

20g Goldings First Wort Hop = 6.5 IBU
15g Super Pride 70 min = 13.8 IBU
35g Galaxy Flame out 20min steep = 9.0 IBU
100g Galaxy Hop stand at 70c 30min steep = 1.8 IBU

Pressure ferment with WLP059.


----------



## mofox1 (29/12/17)

manticle said:


> 3711 is much easier to deal with than 3724. That said, I've not had 3724 take 8 weeks - just keep it hot.


I've begun to suspect that it is the large quantity of rhubarb dropping the pH outside of happy yeast range, so this time I let it ferment for a few days before adding the rhubarb. Probably should have measured the pH before and after the addition... But kids and time poor.


----------



## Droopy Brew (29/12/17)

Sneaky last brew for 2017 last night with a mate of mine as a collab brew..
American Porter that won the ClubWars comp this year at QHBC. It got big wraps so thought I should at least brew it myself.

About 80% Pale, 4% of each RedX, Shepards delight and Choc, 8% Oats and a smattering of Black.
EKG to bitter with Chinook and ElDorado at 10 and whirlpool for 50IBUs.

46L at 1.063 turned into 47L at 1.068 as my mate crushed some grain at home and I ended up with a record 83% efficiency! Given that for that grain bill I would expect 70% (although I forgot to change this so OG was calculated on 75%) that is a massive increase in efficiency. Might need to start milling my own!

Looking froward to tasting this one in the new year. Will be a bit outside of the Guidelines at 7% abv but i reckon will be all the better for it.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (30/12/17)

Initially have 2 coopers aussie pale ales, 1 Coopers Canadian blonde, 1 Coopers Cervazza, 1 coopers Europeon lager, 1 Muntons export pils and 1 x muntons contental lager, after brewing them and finishing around May, moving onto BIAB.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/12/17)

planned for the 1st week of the new year:

*American Pie*

OG 1.047
FG 1.008
ABV 5.1%
IBU 30
EBC 6.5

85% Floor Malted Pilsner
5% Carapils
5% Rye Malt
5% Wheat Malt

Mashed at 66c with target pH of 5.4, sulphate 175ppm, chloride 50ppm. 

90min Boil

FWH - Warrior to 15ibu
5m - Centennials to 15ibu

Fermented with US05 @ 19c

Dry Hopped with Centennials = 3g/L


----------



## Coodgee (30/12/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> planned for the 1st week of the new year:
> 
> *American Pie*
> 
> ...



Excuse me but this is the "what are you brewing in 2017" thread. Please do not shit it up with 2018 brews. Thank you.


----------



## timmi9191 (30/12/17)

Fark.. tough audience tonight...


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/12/17)

Coodgee said:


> Excuse me but this is the "what are you brewing in 2017" thread. Please do not shit it up with 2018 brews. Thank you.



haha, your just mad because their is no crystal malt.


----------



## manticle (31/12/17)

You should add some munich


----------



## Coodgee (8/1/18)

Nevermind... whoops.


----------

